# موضوع بدون ردود



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2013)

*مع بدايات





كل سنه وأنتم طيبين

عاوزين نعمل موضوعات 

عن الصوم

بدون ردود

شاركوا معانا

بموضوعاتكم الجميله

ولو بصوره

ننتظر تفاعلكم معنا





*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (5 مارس 2013)

*




أيـُها المسيح الإله، يا من واضعْتَ عظمتك فأخليتَ نفسكَ آخذاً صورة إنسان ، فنهجْتَ لنا طريق الخلاص الموصِل إلى الملكوت. وأرشدتنا بصومك المقدّس إلى الحياة الحقّة غير الفاسدة. وظفرْتَ على الشرير الذي ظفَرَ علينا فأخرجنا من الفردوس بسبب شهوتنا... ومنحتنا شريعة الصوم والصلاة. قوّنا يا ربّ على ان نحفظ أجسادنا من شهوة الشّبع، ونوجّه حواسّنا: السّمع الى قبول وصاياك المقدّسة، والذّوق الى التلذّذ بكلامك المحيي، واللمس الى الجهاد في الصّالحات. طهّر حواسّنا الباطنيّة فنحقق فينا صورة الإنسان الجديد الذي خُلق على مثالك: الفكرَ فيتروّى في عجائبك، والعقلَ فيدرك تدبيرك، والكلمة فتصلح بتعاليمك، والمعرفة فتحدثك، والضمير فيؤخذ بحبّك، حتّى تنبع جميع أفكارنا وتصرفاتنا من فوق، وتشدّنا إلى فوق، فنرفع وجوهنا إليك، وإنساننا الباطن والظاهر نقيٌّ طاهر، فنقضي الصوم في قداسة النفس والجسد والصلاة الدائمة والسيرة الحسنة، ونؤهل لعيد فصحك المجيد وللقيامة في أجواء قديسيك ننعم معهم بخيراتك الأبدية ونسبّحك إلى الأبد. آمين.​*


----------



## AdmanTios (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (5 مارس 2013)

وهكذا حيث أن سقطة آدم بدأت بشهوة الأكل
لذلك بدأ الرب يسوع بعلاج خطيتنا بالصوم عنا
الصوم يؤهل النفس للانتعاش الروحى . 
والاتصال بالله ،
وامتلاء القلب بحب الله دائماً 
الصوم يقترن بالصلاة وهذا يعنى أن الصوم بدون صلاة هو كبت وحرمان
ولكن بالصلاة يتحول لانطلاق روحى للنفس 
إنى أحب كنيستى القبطية الأرثوذكسية التى تعلمنى
أن الصوم يجب أن يكون انقطاع كامل عن الأكل حتى الساعة التاسعة
( الثالثة بعد الظهر ) وهى نفس الساعة التى طلب فيها الرب قطرة الماء
إنه حب ليسوع المصلوب
عريسها يجعلهـا تشـاركه عطشه من أجل أبنائه
ومن أجل توبته 
إن الصوم الكبير هو أعظم فرصة لأولاد الكنيسة
ليعبروا عن كل ضعفات النفس خاصة الأشياء الصعبة جداً والمستعصية علينا .

​ (القمص بيشوى كامل) ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2013)

*لا تصم بالخبز والملح, وأنت تأكل لحوم الناس بالدينونة والمذمة. لا تقلأنك صائم صوما نظيفا وأنت متسخ بكل الذنوب. 
( الانبا يوساب الأبح) *​


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2013)

*متابع
شكرا  لمشاراكتم*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## النهيسى (6 مارس 2013)

* تأملات في الأسبوع الأول من الصوم الكبير


التوبة هي هدف الأسبوع الأول:
أولًا: الخطية والذات:

    الخطية مدمرة للإنسان "كل الرأس مريض ليس فيه صحة" (أش 5:1).

    ازدواج الشخصية والرياء هما بداية البعد عن الله "كالفضة المغشوشة " (إش 1: 22)

    الذات هي أخطر عدو في رحلة الصوم "كفوا عن الإنسان" (إش 2: 23).

    "لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون ..." (مت 6: 25).


ثانيا: التوبة والاعتراف

    •  الاعتراف بالخطية ضرورة للتوبة- والاعتراف دعوة من الله وبدون الاعتراف تضعف قوة الصوم، لذلك تقرأ لنا الكنيسة من سفر إشعياء هذه الأقوال: "هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب: إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج، إن كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف" (إش 18:1).

    •  الاعتراف والصوم كلاهما صلب للذات: "ادخل إلى الصخرة، اختبئ في التراب من أمام هيبة الرب" (إش 2: 10).



ثالثا: الإيجابية في التوبة:

    •  "تعلموا فعل الخير" (إش 1: 17).

    لا بد في الصوم من الإكثار من عمل الخير:

    طوبى للرحماء على المساكين فإن الرحمة تحل عليهم

    والمسيح يرحمهم في يوم الدين ويحل بروح قدسه فيهم.

    •  "صهيون تفدى بالحق وتائبوها بالبر" (إش 1: 27).

    فالصوم أروع مجال لظهور بر الله في حياة التائبين. ما أجمل التوبة التي تؤهل الإنسان لبر الله.

    •  التوبة مسيرة في نور الرب "هلم فنسلك في الرب" (إش 2: 5).

    فالسلوك في وصايا السيد المسيح الرب- المكملة لمسيرة التوبة هي مسيرة في نور الرب.

    •  الإنسان التائب يجذب النفوس البعيدة للحياة مع الله "وتسير شعوب كثيرة ويقولون هلم نصعد إلى جبل الرب، إلى بيت إله يعقوب فيعلمنا من طرقه ونسلك في سبله..." (إش 2: 3).  

    •  في أول الرحلة الله يسألني: أنت تعبد كم إله؟ هل بالحقيقة تؤمن بإله واحد؟... الله أم المال؟ الله أم الجسد؟ الله أم اللبس؟ الله أم المظاهر؟ الله أم الذات.



•  والتعليمات الأولى في أول هذه الرحلة هي:

1- وضوح الرؤيا "اطلبي ملكوت الله وبره (فقط) ".

2- لاتهموا بالغد.

هذه تعليمات أساسية للسائرين في رحلة الصوم- إنهم يطلبون ملكوت الله وبره... والباقي يزداد، هم يسيرون بلا هم. فالله هو حياتهم ونور طريقهم وقوتهم ومعونتهم... إنها خطرت ثابتة وقوية نحو الحياة الأبدية التي نعيشها الآن بلا هم وبلا تعريج.

تبدأ الرحلة في دعوة واضحة وصريحة في إنجيل قداس أحد الاستعداد للدخول إلى المخدع والحديث مع الآب.

"إذا صليت فأدخل مخدعك وأغلق بابك وصل إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء... كذلك إذا صنعت صدقة أو صمت فليكن كل شيء للآب في الخفاء..." (مت 6: 4- 7).

مركز انطلاق الرحلة:

الكنيسة تعلن لنا أن المخدع هو مركز انطلاق رحلة الصوم، وإذا لم يبدأ بالمخدع فإن رحلة صومنا تكون قد انحرفت عن طريقها السليم. وكون الكنيسة تبدأ الصوم بتوجيهنا إلى المخدع هذا يعنى أيضا ً أن الصوم ليس متعلقا ً فقط بالجسد، بل هو يعتبر بالأكثر بالروح والملكوت. فأسبوع الاستعداد هو أسبوع المخدع .
أغلق بابك:

إن الرحلة تبدأ بعد غلق الباب- الباب الذي يطل على العالم، عندئذ ينفتح أمامنا باب آخر يطل على السماء "أبانا الذي في السموات- رأيت بابا ً مفتوحا ً في السماء" (رؤ 1:4).

"فالصيام. ليس تقييدًا أو سجنًا للحواس وإنما انطلاق بها بغير معطل نحو التأمل في الله".   .
صلى إلى أبيك:

لقد وضعت الكنيسة مقياسًا لدرجة إيمان الموعوظين الذين يسمح لهم بنوال سر العماد. والمقياس هو أن تظل الكنيسة تعلم الموعوظين عن صلاة أبانا الذي- وأبوة الآب... وفي اللحظة التي يستوعب ويدرك الموعوظ أبوة الله له، هذه اللحظة تؤهله لنوال سر العماد.
أبيك الذي في الخفاء:

هذا هو سر صلاة المخدع التي تفطنت بها الكنيسة فوضعت فيها أعمق الصلوات مثل العذارى الحكيمات في انتظار العريس، والمرأة الخاطئة عند قدمي الرب يسوع (صلاة المخدع في نصف الليل). حيث في المخدع نكتشف خطايانا مع المرأة، ونمسك بقدمي الرب ليحرر أقدامنا من طريق الضلالة، ونذوق الحب الإلهي، ونتعلم الانسحاق... وهكذا يكون هدف رحلة صومنا هو الدخول إلى داخل النفس (في الخفاء) حيث يطهوها الرب بدمه، ويكرسها هيكلًا له، ويزينها بمواهبه ليكون لها نصيب مع العذارى الحكيمات في ملاقاة العريس.

وحيث أن الرحلة هي إلى داخل النفس فلا بد أن تتم في الخفاء ، إن العلاقة السرية بين النفس البشرية والمسيح هي علاج خفية تبدأ في المخدع، لذلك يلازم الصوم قلة الكلام، وقلت الزيارات- والانعكاف على القراءات الروحية وحضور القداسات.

أخي إن أبانا السماوي يدعوك إلى شركة مقدسة معه في الخفاء تبدأ بها صومك وصلواتك وصدقتك- فاحذر أن تهملها!!

تدريب: إن تدريب أسبوع الاستعداد هو صلاة المخدع والعبادة في الخفاء، حيث يستمر معنا هذا التدريب طول الصوم وما بعد الصوم.
تسليم الحياة للآب السماوي:

إن إنجيل الأحد الأول من الصوم يدعو لتسليم الحياة للآب (مت 6: 24- 34). "لا تهتموا لحياتكم... لا للأكل، ولا للباس، ولا للجسد... لا تهتموا للغد". والسبب في عدم الاهتمام هو أن " أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها" (مت 6: 32).  
تدريب هذا الأسبوع :

هو دعوة للحياة المطمئنة في رعاية الآب، وتنفيذ الآية. لا تهتموا بالغد جسديًا ونفسيًا وروحيًا.

إن الوصية المسيحية مملوءة بالمجازفة، ولكن ضمانها رعاية الآب. فالمرأة التي أعطت الفلسين جازفت بقوتها، والصوم يحاربنا فيه الشيطان بأننا نجازف بحاجات الجسد والقلق على الصحة والجسد، والعطاء فيه مجازفة بالمال... هذا هو اختبارنا هذا الأسبوع: التسليم الكامل لرعاية ووصية الآب.​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 مارس 2013)

*  وتحديد موعد الصوم  الصوم وموعد العيد


الصوم الكبير مدته 55 يومًا دعي بالكبير لأنه يحتوي على ثلاث أصوام هي:

1. أسبوع الاستعداد أو بدل السبوت.

    2. الأربعين يومًا المقدسة التي صامها الرب يسوع صومًا إنقطاعيًا

    3. أسبوع الآلام.

وفي هذا الصوم لا يؤكل السمك الذي يؤكل في الصوم الصغير (صوم الميلاد) وذلك زيادة في التقشف والتذلل أمام الله ونحن نمضي من وراء السيد المسيح مشاركين له في صومه عنا وفي تألمه وموته من أجلنا وهكذا نحمل الصليب معه بقدر استطاعتنا.

ويختلف موعد هذا الصوم من عام إلى آخر بحسب تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة المجيد الذي يحدد في أي سنة من السنين بحسب قاعدة حسابية مضبوطة (نوردها فيما بعد في نفس الكتيب) بحيث لا يأتي قبل يوم ذبح خروف الفصح أو معه وإنما في يوم الأحد التالي له حسب تعاليم كنيسة الإسكندرية والتي تبعها العالم كله في القرون الأولى للمسيحية بحيث لا يأتي المرموز إليه قبل الرمز وبحيث لا نعيد مع اليهود، مع الاحتفاظ بيومي الجمعة لتذكار صلب السيد المسيح والأحد لقيامته.

ولابد قي الصوم من الانقطاع عن الطعام لفترة من الوقت، وفترة الانقطاع هذه تختلف من شخص إلى آخر بحسب درجته الروحية واختلاف الصائمون في سنهم واختلافهم أيضًا في نوعية عملهم ولمن لا يستطيع الانقطاع حتى الساعة الثالثة من النهار فأن فترة الانقطاع تكون بحسب إرشاد الأب الكاهن.

وأيضًا فأن الأب الكاهن هو الذي يحدد الحالات التي تصرح فيها الكنيسة للشخص بعدم الصوم ومن أهمها حالات المرض والضعف الشديد.

أما عن الأسماء التي تعرف بها أسابيع الصوم الكبير فهي تتفق مع قراءات هذه الأسابيع فلقد قسمت الكنيسة الصوم الكبير إلى سبعة أسابيع يبدأ كل منها يوم الاثنين وينتهي يوم الأحد، وجعلت لأيام كل أسبوع قراءات خاصة ترتبط بعضها البعض ويتألف منها موضوع عام واحد هو موضوع الأسبوع.


وموضوعات الأسابيع السبعة هي عناصر لموضوع واحد أعم هو الذي تدور حوله قراءات الصوم الكبير كلها وهو "قبول المخلص للتائبين".

 الأحد الأول يدعى أحد الكنوز أو الهداية إلى ملكوت الله: فيه تبدأ الكنيسة بتحويل أنظار أبنائها عن عبادة المال إلى عبادة الله وإلى أن يكنزوا كنوزهم في السماء.

الأحد الثاني أحد التجربة: تعلمنا فيه الكنيسة كيف ننتصر على إبليس على مثال ربنا يسوع الذي أنتصر عليه بانتصاره على العثرات الثلاث التي يحاربنا بها وهي الأكل (شهوة الجسد) والمقتنيات (شهوة العيون) والمجد الباطل (شهوة تعظم المعيشة).

الأحد الثالث أحد الابن الشاطر: فيه نرى كيف يتحنن الله ويقبل الخاطئ على مثال الابن الضال الذي عاد إلى أبيه.

الأحد الرابع  أحد السامرية: يشير إلى تسليح الخاطئ بكلمة الله.

الأحد الخامس أحد المخلع:  يرمز إلى الخاطئ الذي هدته الخطيئة وقد شدده المخلص وشفاه.

الأحد السادس أحد التناصر: فيه تفتيح عيني الأعمى رمزًا إلى الاستنارة بالمعمودية. منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا

الأحد السابع أحد الشعانين : فيه نستقبل السيد المسيح ملكًا..

والصوم فترة نمو روحي ومن لا يشعر بذلك فأن مرجعه إلى أن صومه تم بطريقة خاطئة فهو إما جسداني لا روح فيه وإما اتخاذه غاية في ذاته بينما هو وسيلة توصل إلى الغاية، والغاية هي إعطاء الفرصة للروح. وللشعور بلذة وحلاوة الصوم يجب أن يقترن بالصلاة والصدقة والعمل بكل الوصايا وبهذا يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا.. وسمات الصوم المقبول نجدها في ما جاء بسفر يوئيل النبي (2 : 2).

ولمن يسأل عن تسمية الأصوام بأسماء مثل صوم الرسل فإننا نعلم أن كل الأصوام المقررة في الكنيسة تصام لله ومنها صوم الأباء الرسل وقد دعي بهذا الاسم لا لأنه خاص بهم أو أنه يصام لهم لأن الأصوام كلها عبادة لله، ولكن لأنهم أول من صاموه في بداية خدمتهم ويطلق عليه "صوم الخدمة" وأيامه تبدأ من اليوم التالي ليوم عيد العنصره (حلول الروح القدس) وتنتهي يوم 5 أبيب تذكار استشهاد الرسولين بطرس وبولس ويحدد أيامه يوم عيد القيامة المجيد الذي يتقدم ويتأخر بحسب القاعدة الحسابية المعروفة.
أما عن الشواهد الكتابية التي تتحدث عن الصوم في الكتاب المقدس فهي كثيرة جدًا:

(خر34 :28 وقض 20 :26 و1 صم 7 :5، 6، 31 : 11 -13 و2 صم 1 :12، 12 :16 و1مل 19 : 8،21 :27 وعز 8 :21،23 ونح 1 : 4، 9 :1و أس 4 : 3، 16، 9 : 30، 31 ومز 35 :13 وأش 58 :3-7 وأر 36 :9و دا 9 :3،10 : 2،3 ويونان 3: 5، 7 ويوئيل 2 : 12،15و زك 8 : 19 ومت 4 :2، 6 : 16،9 :15،11 :18، 19 : 21 وأع 13 :1-3، 27 :9، 21 و1كو 7 :5 و2كو6 :5،11 :27).

وعن الانقطاع عن بعض الأطعمة:

أعطى الله الإنسان أن يأكل من بقول الأرض وأشجارها (تك 1: 29، 2: 16) ولم يسمح له بتناول اللحم إلا بعد الطوفان (تك 9: 3، 4) وهذه هي الطريقة التي استخدمها دانيال ورفاقه بأن يأكلوا فقط من بقول الأرض (القطاني) في صومهم  (دا 1 : 12، 10 :2).

ومن هذه الشواهد نعلم أن رجال الله مارسوا الصوم بطريقتين:

الطريقة الأولى : مارسوه تبعًا للظروف والأحوال التي حدثت ومسهم فيها أو كاد البلاء فالتجأوا إلى الله بواسطة الصوم والنوح والتذلل ليدفعه عنهم، ويعلمنا الكتاب أن هذا الصوم مارسه تارة شخص واحد بمفرده، وتارة عائلة أو قبيلة فقط، وتارة مارسته الأمة كلها وقد جعل بعضه سنة دائمة (أس9 :3،31).

 الطريقة الثانية : مارس الصوم رجال الله وشعبه كفريضة واجبة وجزء واجب للعبادة مثل الصلاة،وقد صامه الفرد منهم أو العائلة أو مجموع الأمة كما جاء في النصوص المتقدمة (الشواهد)

ومن غير المقبول أن يقبل المسيحي أحد طرق الصوم (صوم الفرد) ويرفض الصوم الآخر (صوم الجماعة) كما تعلم بعض الطوائف المحتجة معتمدة على وصية السيد المسيح بأن يكون الصوم خفيًا لا يهدف إلى التباهي أو التظاهر (مت 6 : 17، 18). وهو ما نراه غير متعارضًا مع أصوامنا العامة (تماما كالصلاة فصلاة الكنيسة عامة - وهو ما تمارسه جميع الطوائف- لا يتعارض بأي حال من الأحوال مع صلاة المخدع الفردية السرية). وكما تعلم الكنيسة أبنائها في الصلوات العامة أن تكون قلوبهم وأفكارهم في حضرة الله قائلة "ارفعوا قلوبكم" رغم وجودهم في وسط الجماعة هكذا تدعو الكنيسة أن يكون الصوم بهدف التذلل والتقرب من الله مصحوبًا باقتناء الفضائل الروحية والصلوات الجماعية والفردية والصدقات السرية والمطانيات وغيرها من أشكال العبادة التي يطالبنا الله بها وليس بهدف الفخر أو التباهي أو التظاهر الذي تقاومه الكنيسة بكل قوة. ولا يمكننا أن نهمل جميع الشواهد الكتابية التي نرى فيها صوم الكنيسة عامة المرشدة بروح الله القدوس في أوقات محددة فقط لهاجس أن يصوم الشخص لهدف التظاهر.

وهو ما أكد عليه البروتستانت أنفسهم في كتاباتهم وقد جاء في كتاب "كشف الظلام في حقيقة الصلاة والصيام" المطبوع في بيروت سنة 1856م صفحة 108 ما يلي:

"الإنسان الذي يطالع الكتب المقدسة بفكر خال من الغرض لا يستطيع أن ينكر وجوب ممارسة الصوم فأننا نرى المخلص يكلم تلاميذه عن الصوم كإحدى الواجبات الدينية كما يتكلم عن الصلاة والصدقة".

وفي صفحة 111 من هذا الكتاب " وكذلك نرى وجوب الصوم مما يقتضيه كلام السيد المسيح من أن تلاميذه يصومون إذا ارتفع العريس عنهم " "وأيضًا علم المسيح بفائدة الصوم وفاعليته في ازدياد إيمان تلاميذه وقوتهم حيث يقول لهم "أن هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصوم والصلاة "" وبحسب ما كان يعلم الرب يسوع من وجهة وجوب الصوم هكذا كان يفعل وكذلك تلاميذه لم ينسوا هذه التعاليم بعد صعوده عنهم لأننا نقرأ في أعمال الرسل أنهم كانوا يصومون كما نجد في الرسائل أيضًا عدة إشارات إلى ذلك". 

وبعد كل ما تقدم مما يؤكد على أهمية الصوم وضرورته وموافقته للكتاب المقدس ينبغي أن نعلم أن الصوم هو فترة روحية مقدسة يهدف فيها الصائم إلى سموه الروحي، وهذا يحتاج إلى بعض التداريب الروحية وهي تختلف من شخص إلى آخر بحسب احتياج كل إنسان وقامته الروحية ويستطيع أن يمارسها بإرشاد أب الاعتراف. وبإيجاز نجيب على من يقول أنه يستطيع الصوم عن الطعام ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يحفظ لسانه من الخطأ بما قاله مار اسحق " أن صوم اللسان خير من صوم الفم " وعليه أن يدرب لسانه على الصمت وإن لم يستطع يستخدم هذه التداريب الثلاثة: لا تبدأ حديث إلا لضرورة، أجب بإجابات قصيرة، اشغل فكرك بعمل روحي يساعدك على الصمت كالصلاة أو التأمل في آية من آيات الكتاب المقدس.

ولمن يقول: "ماذا أفعل إذا واجهتني الأفكار الشريرة أثناء الصوم؟ نقول لا تجعل للأفكار الشريرة مكان في ذهنك سواء في الصوم أو في عير الصوم كما قال أحد القديسين:" أنك لا تستطيع أن تمنع الطيور من الطيران فوق رأسك ولكنك تستطيع أن لا تدعها تعمل لها داخل رأسك عشًا" وذلك بالاستعانة الدائمة بالصلوات السهمية فحينما تجد فكرًا شريرًا يقترب منك أطلب من الله مباشرة أن يبعد عنك هذا الفكر وحاول الانشغال بأمر مفيد آخر أو حول فكرك إلى أمر إيجابي يخص حياتك الروحية أو الدراسية.

ولمن يحدد لنفسه تدريب روحي في بداية الصوم ولكنه لا يستطيع تنفيذه نقول له جاهد ولا تيأس وأعلم أن الصوم فترة حروب روحية كما حدث للسيد المسيح (مت 4) وهي أيضًا فترة انتصار لمن يشترك مع المسيح في حربه،وأعلم أن الشيطان عندما يرى صومك وتوبتك يحسد عملك الروحي فيحاربك ليفقدك ثمرة عملك يقول يشوع ابن سيراخ " يا ابني إن تقدمت لخدمة ربك هيئ نفسك لجميع المتاعب" ولذلك ابدأ تدريبك من جديد، وتأكد من مناسبة هذا التدريب لك من خلال استشارة أب الاعتراف، واعلم أن الصديق يسقط سبع مرات في اليوم ويقوم.

ولمن يسأل عن هل شرب السجائر يفطر في الصوم العادي أو الانقطاعي نقول أنه قطعًا يفطر في الصوم الانقطاعي، وشرب السجائر في حد ذاته مكروه جدًا بل وخطيئة في أحيان كثيرة ويحسن الامتناع عنها بتاتًا بقوة الإرادة ولأن كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن الذي يقول أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني حاول مرة ومرة بل ولو لزم الأمر مرات وقل للخطيئة لا تشمتي بي ياعدوتي فأني أن سقط أقوم. ولتكن فرصة الصوم مناسبة رائعة للتغلب على هذه العادة المكروهة وعلى غيرها مما يسيطر على حياتنا من أشياء تؤثر على حياتنا الروحية وعلاقتنا مع الله.

أما عن الطلاب المغتربين وهل يحق لهم الصيام في غربتهم أم لا؟ فأننا نرى أن هذه حالات خاصة فمن استطاع الصوم كان مثله مثل دانيال النبي والفتيه الذين معه.. ومن لا يتاح له الطعام الصيامي يمكنه العرض على الأب الكاهن الذي يرشده إلى الطريقة المناسبة له، ففي بعض الأحوال يمكن أن تقوم المدن الجامعية بتقديم وجبات للطلاب الصائمين حينما يتقدم مجموعة من الطلاب بطلب ذلك، وفي حالات أخرى كان يستغني الطلاب عن اللحوم وما شابه في وجبتهم، وربما تتمكن بعض بيوت الطلبة التابعة للكنيسة في تقديم هذه الوجبات، أو يشترك مجموعة من الطلبة في إعدادها إذا سمحت الظروف. وإذا تعذر كل ذلك يستطيع أب الاعتراف أن يعطي تصريحًا بالفطر إذا رأى ضرورة لذلك.

ولمن يسأل لماذا سمح السيد المسيح للشيطان أن يجربه ثلاث مرات؟ ولماذا لم يعاقبه ويقبض عليه فورًا في هذه الحالة؟

نقول : أن ربنا يسوع المسيح عند ما تجسد أي أتخذ جسدًا وتأنس أي صار إنسانا صائرًا في شبه الناس.. مشابهًا لنا في كل شيء ما خلا الخطيئة.. وبعد معموديته وقبل بداية خدمته اقتيد بالروح أي بروحه القدوس إلى البرية ليجرب من إبليس بعد صومًا دام أربعين نهارًا وأربعين ليلة، وقد أنتصر عليه بكلمة الله المكتوبة فيما جربه به، ولم يعلن له لاهوته لأنه من المعلوم أن ربنا له المجد في تجسده أخفى لاهوته _وأن كان لم يفارق ناسوته – عن الشيطان من أجل إتمام عمل الفداء الذي جاء من أجله. لأنهم لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد..لقد كان يمكنه معاقبة الشيطان ولكن كيف كان يكمل عمل الفداء؟

وبعد فإننا نطمئن شبابنا خاصة وأبناء الكنيسة عامة إلى أن جميع أصوامنا مثلما تعلم به الكنيسة لا يختلف عن ما جاء به الكتاب المقدس لا كثيرًا أو قليلًا.

كيف تعرف تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة والأعياد التي تتبعه:

لمعرفة تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة المجيد والأعياد التي تتبعه في أي سنة من السنين:

يؤخذ تاريخ السنة (سنة الشهداء) المراد معرفة تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة فيها ويطرح منه عدد (1) والباقي يقسم على (19) وباقي هذه القسمة يضرب في (11) والناتج يقسم على (30) والباقي من هذه القسمة يطرح من عدد (40) (قاعدة ثابتة) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ يوم ذبح خروف الفصح فأن كان من (1 إلى 23) كان في شهر برمودة وإن كان من (25 إلى 30) كان في شهر برمهات ثم تبحث عن اسم هذا اليوم ويوم الأحد التالي له يكون هو يوم عيد القيامة المجيد.

ومثالًا هذه السنة سنة 1718 ش. (2002م) :-

1718 – 1 =1717 ÷19=9 والباقي 7×11=77 ÷30 =2 والباقي 17 يطرح من (40) فيكون الباقي (23) هو يوم ذبح الخروف ويكون في شهر برمودة ويوافق يوم أربعاء والأحد التالي له 27 برمودة هو يوم عيد القيامة المجيد.

(ملاحظة :- اذا كان ناتج الضرب في (11) لا يقبل القسمة على (30) نعود إلى الرقم (11) ونطرحه من (40) وفي حالة ما اذا كان ناتج الطرح من (40) يزيد عن (30) تسقط منه عدد (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ يوم ذبح خروف الفصح).


 الأعياد التي تتبعه

    1- لمعرفة تاريخ يوم عيد الصعود المجيد ترجع إلى تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة فأن كان في شهر برمهات تضيف تاريخه عدد (9) وتسقط من المجموع عدد (30) والباقي هو تاريخ عيد الصعود في شهر بشنس.

    وإن كان عيد القيامة في برمودة تضيف إلى تاريخه عدد (9) والناتج هو تاريخ عيد الصعود في شهر بشنس أيضًا وإن زاد الناتج عن (30) نسقط منه (30) والباقي هو تاريخ عيد الصعود في شهر بؤونه.

    2-لمعرفة تاريخ عيد العنصرة ترجع إلى يوم عيد القيامة فأن كان في شهر برمهات تضيف إليه عدد (19) وتسقط من المجموع عدد (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ عيد العنصرة في شهر بشنس.

    وأن كان عيد القيامة في شهر برمودة تصيف إلى تاريخه عدد (19) والمجموع هو تاريخ عيد العنصرة في شهر بشنس وان زاد المجموع عن (30) تسقط منه (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ عيد العنصرة في شهر بؤونة.

    3- لمعرفة عدد أيام صوم الرسل ترجع إلى يوم عيد القيامة وتحدد كم يومًا مضت من الشهر فأن كان في شهر برمهات تأخذ باقي برمهات وتضيف إليه عدد (45) فيكون المجموع هو عدد أيام صوم الرسل. وإن كان العيد في برمودة تأخذ باقي برمودة وتضيف إليه عدد (15) فيكون المجموع هو عدد أيام صوم الرسل.

    4- لمعرفة يوم رفاع صوم نينوى ترجع إلى يوم عيد القيامة فأن كان في شهر برمهات تضيف إليه العدد (20) ومن المجموع تسقط عدد (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ رفاع صوم نينوى في شهر طوبة. وأن كان العيد في شهر برمودة تضيف إلى تاريخه عدد (20) فيكون المجموع هو تاريخ رفاع صوم نينوى في شهر طوبة وأن زاد المجموع عن (30) نسقط منه (30) ويكون الباقي هو تاريخ رفاع الصوم في شهر أمشير.

    5- لمعرفة يوم رفاع الصوم الكبير ترجع إلى تاريخ عيد القيامة فأن كان في شهر برمهات تضيف إلى تاريخه عدد (4) فيكون المجموع هو تاريخ يوم الرفاع في شهر طوبة وأن زاد عن (30) نسقظ منه (30) فيكون الباقي هو رفاع الصوم الكبير في شهر أمشير. وإن كان العيد في شهر برمودة تضيف إلى تاريخه عدد (4) فيكون المجموع هو تاريخ يوم الرفاع في شهر أمشير وأن زاد عن (30) نسقط منه (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ يوم رفاع الصوم الكبير في شهر برمهات.

   معرفة اسم يوم النيروز:

لمعرفة اسم يوم ذبح خروف الفصح يلزم معرفة اسم أول يوم في السنة ولمعرفة ذلك :-

يؤخذ تاريخ السنة المراد معرفة اسم أول يوم فيها ويطرح منه عدد (4) والباقي يقسم على (28) وما يتبقى يضاف إليه ربعه بلا كسور ويقسم على (7) (إذا زاد عن السبعة) والباقي هو الرقم الذي يحدد اسم اليوم بحسب الجدول الآتي الذي يبدأ دائمًا بيوم الأربعاء :-

الرقم  1  2 3 4 5 6 7
أربعاء خميس جمعة سبت أحد اثنين ثلاثاء

ومثالًا هذه السنة _ 1718 -4 = 1714 ÷28 =61 والباقي 6 +1 (الربع بلا كسور) =7 وهو رقم يوم الثلاثاء (بحسب الجدول) وقد كان أول السنة يوم ثلاثاء.ولمعرفة أسماء أوائل الشهور فأن لو كان أول توت يوم ثلاثاء فأن أول بابه يكون يوم خميس وأول هاتور يوم سبت وأول كيهك يوم الاثنين وهكذا الخ.. ويلاحظ أن أول شهر برمودة دائمًا يوافق اسم أول يوم في أي سنة.

كما يلاحظ أن في السنة التي تلي الكبيسة وهي التي تقبل القسمة على أربعة بدون باق ينتقل اسم اليوم بدل من رقم واحد إلى رقمين.*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 مارس 2013)

*
الصوم محبة مسامحة
إن غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر لكم ابوكم السماوي ايضا ...فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه وان عطش فاسقه ، لانك ان فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على راسه ( رو20- 21)

ايها الاحباء : الاحد القادم هو الاحد السابق للصوم المقد س


ان هذا اليوم معروف باحد الغفران ، حيث بعده ندخل باذن الله الصيام الكبير المقدس . الذي هو ليس بنظام اكل خاص فقط وانما هو اعمق من ذلك بكثير ها نحن داخلون فترة حرب وجهاد روحي مع قوى الشر الكامنة فينا .

فليس الهدف ان نصوم عن طعام فقط وانما نحن نحارب شهواتنا ومغريات هذا العالم

يقول القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته اليوم ، علينا ألا نهتم باجسادنا لقضاء حاجاتها كالاكل او الملبس انتم تعرفون المثل الانجيلي الذي يقول : انظروا الى طيور السماء انها لا تزرع ولا تحصد وابوكم السماوي يقيتها . لذلك لا نتهم للمأكل او الملبس ، علينا ان نكنز في فترة الصوم لنا كنوزا في السماء تقربنا من الله ، وتساعدنا ان نرث الملكوت السماوي .

ايها الاحباء في صلواتنا السحرية لهذا اليوم كما في انجيل اليوم هناك محوران تدور حولها كل صلواتنا وطقوسنا لهذا اليوم .

المحور الاول : هو اقامة تذكار لطرد آدم من الفردوس ، الذي جلس هناك يبكي ، ألا يشبه طرد آدم وحواء من الفردوس حالة الانسان بعد السقوط ، حالة البكاء والشقاء التي تستحق التوبة والنحيب ، كما تقول التراتيل عندنا.

السبب لطرد آدم وحواء من الفردوس هو غياب الصوم ، فالصوم هو الاداة التي تعيد المصالحة بين الادميين والله .

يقول القديس باسيليوس الكبير : بدأ الصوم في الفردوس ، لا تأكل من شجرة الخير والشر ، طرد ابوين الاولين من الفردوس بسبب عدم الصوم . بالصوم نحن ندخل الى الملكوت .

المحور الثاني: هو الغفران ، اي طلب الغفران من الله ووهب الغفران للقريب ، هذا ما يتكلم عنه انجيل اليوم . اذ يتكلم عن غفران الله وغفراننا للاخرين مباشرة قبل كلامه عن الصوم ، لاجل هذا الكنيسة تنهي استعدادها للصوم بالغفران لكي ندخل الصوم بالفرح وبالسلام وبالقوة .

هذا يعني اننا سنتصالح مع الله بالصوم الذي نبدأه بالغفران للقريب والمصالحة معه ، قد يكون من السهل ان نساعد الفقير ونحسن الى انسان غريب او قريب ، لكن الاصعب هو ان نسامح الانسان القريب .

لهذا وضعت الكنيسة في طقوسها ، والطقس يعني اسلوب المنظور والعملي لمارسة الايمان ، ان يلتقي المسيحيون اليوم مساء احد الغفران في صلاة الغروب . حيث يتبادلون في نهاية الصلاة القبلة الاخوية ويصافح كل منهم الاخر ويقول له سامحيني يا اخي لاجل المسيح . علامة للمصالحة والمحبة التامة .

لان الغفران والصفح والمسامحة هو الحب الذي يشفي المرض ويزيل الالم ، مغفورة خطاياك قم وامش .

هناك سؤال دائما يطرح كم من مرة اغفر ذنوب اخي ، هل سبع مرات؟ سؤال طرحه بطرس الرسول للرب يسوع ، ونحن من الممكن ان نسأله ايضا للرب يسوع ونسأله لانفسنا بالرغم من اننا نعرف الجواب الوافي وذلك من خلال الرب يسوع لبطرس ، بالغفران سبعبن مرة سبع مرات ، اي ما يعني ان نعفر ذنوب الاخرين على الدوام وبدون تعداد .

ان نغفر ذنوب الاخرين دائما يعتبر امر في غاية الصعوبة ، فنحن بشر لنا طبيعة ضعيفة ، فكرامتنا وعزة النفس التي نملكها تمنعنا من ان نغفر او تجعلنا متزمتين براينا ولا نقبل الاخرين .

فكيف ان نسامح من خدعنا وجرحنا واراد الشر .فهل كان الرب يسوع يعلم بصعوبة هذا الامر؟ نعم بالتأكيد كان يعلم بذلك ، لذلك يعتبر الغفران عنصر اساسي في الايمان المسيحي.

لقد علمنا يسوع منذ بداية رسالته على الارض على ضرورة الغفران وذلك من خلال الصلاة الابانا علمها لتلاميذه ولنا نحن من بعدهم ، اذا من الواجب والضروري ان نغفرذنوب الاخرين لكن نحن ننال الغفران ، الغفران يتطلب محبة كبيرة وايمان كبير وشجاعة لكي نستطيع ان نغفر وفي نفس الوقت ننال الغفران .

فلقد ارانا يسوع بجسده البشري الضعيف قوة ايمانه بالله الآب وكيف تحمل الآم الصليب وطلب ان تغفر ذنوب جلاديه وصالبيه، فالبعض منا يقول بانهم ليسوا يسوع لكي يستطعيوا ان يغفروا ذنوب الاخرين. هذا الكلام غير صحيح وغير مثمر ، بل يعني اننا لم نفهم رسالة يسوع ودعوة يسوع الحقيقية لنا ،

فنحن يجب ان نكون اقوياء ، ثابتين في الايمان لكي نستطيع غفران ذنوب الاخرين . هذه القوة التي نالها تلاميذ المسيح حين حل الروح القدس عليهم ، ونحن من بعدهم حين نقبل الروح القدس ونتركه يعمل فينا .( لنا امثلة كثيرة من الرسل والقديسين سلكوا في نفس طريق معلمهم يسوع لكي يكونوا لنا ايضا مثالا صالحا في الغفران ، مثل القديس استفانوس.

الشيطان يحاول دائما العمل في نقاط ضعفنا ، في الكبرياء وعزة النفس ، نعم الشيطان يجربنا كما حاول من قبل ان يجرب الرب يسوع ،لكن الرب يسوع استطاع ان يتغلب على الشيطان بطبيعته البشرية ، اذا نحن ايضا لنا القدرة على ان نتغلب على الشيطان بايماننا بان الرب يسوع صلب ومات وقام من بين الاموات ، كل هذا من اجل مغفرة خطايانا .

ايها الاحباء: الله يقول لنا في هذا النص الذي قراناه الآن : مهما كانت قسوة وعناد الانسان فامام المحبة والغفران يستلم ويضعف وتخور قوته، اي ان المحبة تقوى على كل جبروت . لن تستطيعوا ان تغفروا او تسامحوا من القلب الا اذا طلبتم المساعدة من الله لانكم في الحقيقة امام عدو شرس وخبيث يوحي لكم بان الاهانة كبيرة ، اين الكرامة .. انت مجني عليك . فاهزموا عدوكم الحقيقي اولا بطلب القوة من الله لتغفروا .

عندما تغفروا من قلبكم بقوة من الله فستتمتعون بشعور جديد لم تحسوه من قبل ، هو شعور بانكم فعلا تحبون هذا الشخص وعلى استعداكم لمساعدته ، تشعرون باحساس الفرح وبانكم تطيرون فوق الارض بحرية .

لذلك يا احبائي : فان الصوم ليس فترة تعذيب للذات ، انما هو فترة تسودها المحبة والشعور بمحبة وفيضان النور علينا ، الصوم هو فترة يملؤها النعم والبركات السماوية التي يسكبها الله في قلوبنا وفي حياتنا .

الصوم هو فترة نتعلم فيها المحبة ، والمحبة هي كل شيء في المسيحية ومتى وجد الانسان المحبة وجد الله المحبة ، وهذا ما يعنيه قول الانجيل : ان غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر اباكم السماوي زلاتكم ، والمحبة لا يقابلها الا المحبة .

ولكم اخير ا يا احبتي جميعا: ان تكونوا من داخلين الى الملكوت وليكون صومكم مباركا ومفعما بالنعم السماوية وصياما سهلا موصلا لجميعنا الى الملكوت السماوي .

وان تحيوا حياتكم كلها حياة الغفران دائما .

فالآن وقت التوبة ابدوأ صيامكم بكلمة : اغفر لي يا اخي لاجل المسيح ودخلوا الصيام وصافحوا بعضكم بعضا بقبلة السلام لكي تقولون مع الملائكة المسيح قام​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 مارس 2013)

*موضوع رائع استاذي
ربنا يباركك
واكيد هشارك معاكم بنعمة ربنا .
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FZtzs7zKVv0[/YOUTUBE]



فيديو عجبني عن الاسبوع الاول من الصوم الكبير ​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*      آحاد الصوم الكبير


      الأحد الأول للصوم الكبير | أحد الاستعداد
      الأحد الثاني من الصوم الكبير | أحد التجربة
      الأحد الثالث للصوم الكبير | أحد الابن الضال
      الأحد الرابع للصوم الكبير | أحد السامرية
      الأحد الخامس للصوم الكبير | أحد المخلع
      الأحد السادس للصوم الكبير | أحد المولود أعمى | أحد التناصير
      الأحد السابع للصوم الكبير | أحد الشعانين

هنبتدى

   الأحد الأول للصوم الكبير | أحد الاستعداد

مين هيشارك معانا
*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

* الأحد الأول للصوم الكبير | أحد الاستعداد*

* القمص أثناسيوس فهمي جورج*


* (مت 6: 20)*

*تركز  الكنيسة في هذا الأسبوع على الاستعداد، وتتحدث عن الصدقة والصلاة والصوم  كممارسات تقوية، وعن أبانا الذي في السموات، وعن عدم الاتكال على المال،  والبعد عن الرياء والغش والعصيان*
* (أش 1: 3).*

*فهدف الكنيسة هو  العبادة بلا رياء، والعمل في خفاء، والاتكال على الله، والتوبة الإيجابية  وأعمال البر، فنرى ملكوت الله وتتدفق فينا الحياة الإلهية.*

*نسمع المسيح نبع الحياة ينادينا لكي نجعل كل كنوزنا في السماء ويحذرنا من محبة المال،*
* (لا تقدرون ان تخدموا الله والمال، لا تهتموا لحياتكم.. اطلبوا اولا ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تزاد لكم.. فلا تهتموا بالغد).*

*ويجوز  أن نسمى هذا الأسبوع "أبانا الذي في السموات"، حيث نشعر باهتمام الآب بنا،  فلا نعود بعد نهتم بالعالم موجهين أنظارنا نحو السماء.. ان سبب الامراض  النفسية والعصبية والقلق والخوف والرعب من المستقبل، هو ان كنزنا في الأرض  حيث قبض الريح.*

*وترفعنا الكنيسة لكي ننشغل بالسماء حيث كنزنا  الحقيقي، فنرى الله ونحيا في احضانه، بعيدًا عن كنوز الأرض التي يفسدها  السوس وتتعرض للصدأ وطمع اللصوص، نحيا في عبادة (الصدقة في الخفاء -لقاء  الصلاة والحب الداخلى- الصوم والنسك ببهاء وسرور) سماوية نقية نسمع فيها  للمشورة الإلهية بأن السماء والأرض تزولان (مت 24: 35).*

*وتلفت  الكنيسة أنظارنا إلى مراحم الله لنلتزم بها، وتطالبنا لنصالح خصمنا ونبعد  عن المنازعات، وتكون طبيعتنا هي العطاء بسخاء كطبيعة داخلية تنبع عن حنين  مستمر لنقل ممتلكاتنا إلى السماء فيتحول كنزنا إلى فوق.*


*والصوم  هو وضوح الرؤيا ووضوح الهدف حتى لا يصيع العمر ولا تفنى السنين، بل نسعى  نحو غايتنا السمائية وننشغل بأيدينا، ولأننا لا نقدر أن نعبد الله ونحب  المال في ذات الوقت، لذلك قصدت الكنيسة في أحد الأستعداد أن تختار هذا  الإنجيل لتسألنا عن سلامة الإيمان وسلامة القلب، وكل من لا يحترس لنفسه  يكون نصيبه مع إمرأة لوط، والغنى الغبى، وحنانيا وسفيرة، لذلك نصلى في  مديحة الأحد (كونوا في المال زاهدين وأتجروا في العشر وزنات ولا تسلكوا في  الأمور بوجهين فالله يعلم ظاهرها وخافيها).*

*وتوصينا الكنيسة في  إنجيل هذا الصباح بالتسليم (قال لا تهتموا بالغد بالمرة فالغد بشأنه يهتم،  وإطلبوا ملكوت الله وبره والباقى يزاد لكم ويتم).*

*وفيما نتجمع حول  الكنز السماوى وطلب ملكوت الله، لابد أن نقتنى البصيرة الداخلية (العين  البسيطة) التي تجعل الجسد نيرا، له هدف سماوى لا يتذبذب بين النور والظلمة  (فلا تكونوا ذى لسانين والشرائع لا تحابوا فيها) فالعين يشبهها الآباء  بالقائد إن سقط أسيرا ماذا ينتفع الجند بالذهب؟ وبربان السفينة الذي إن بدأ  يغرق ماذا تنتفع السفينة بالخيرات التي تملأها؟!*

*والعين البسيطة هي  التي لا تنظر في إتجاهين ولا تتضارب أهدفها بل يكون لها هدف واحد وفكر  واحد بسيك وفريد غير منقسم ولا متذبذب، تلك العين البسيطة التي لا تعرج بين  السماء والأرض لأن حب المال يجرى ورائه كثيرون، فيتسبب في بؤسهم  وإستعبادهم له، وكل من يخدمه (أى المال) يخضع للشيطان القاسى المهلك، ويصير  مهلكا حينما يسحب القلب إلى الإهتمام به والإتكال عليه حيث ظلمة القلق  والإرتباط بشكليات العالم، فعوض الإهتمام بالحياة ذاتها ينشغل بالأكل  والشرب، وعوض الإهتمام بالأبدية ينشغل بالعالم والأمور التافهة.*

*كفانا  عروجا بين الفريقين، ولنحيا في الكنيسة أمنا ساعيين نحو خلاصنا ولنردد مع  القديس أغسطينوس شفيع التائبين "لقد خلقتنا يا رب متجهين إليك وستظل قلوبنا  قلقة إلى أن تستريح فيك".. إنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر  نفسه؟*

*ولنتأمل الذين كان يذكرهم بولس الرسول بالخير، والآن يذكرهم  باكيا إذ أحبوا العالم الحاضر وغنى هذا الدهر وهم أعداء صليب المسيح، .  وينبهنا القديس يوحنا الرسول: من أراد أن يكون محبا للعالم فقد صار عدوا  لله، ولكن إن أردتم أن تتعلموا إحتقار أباطيل العالم. إسألوا إبراهيم أب  الآباء الذي كان يمتلك خيرات كثيرة ولكنه كان يرفع وجهه إلى اله السماء  وينظر إلى الميراث الأبدى والمدينة التي لها الأساسات.*

*إسألوا داود  النبي الذي لم تشغله مهام الملك، ولا هموم الغنى عن شركته الحقيقية مع  الله، وكان يسأل ويلتمس أن يسكن في بيت الرب ويتفرس في هيكله المقدس.*

*إسألوا  الرسل الحواريين الأطهار الذين تركوا كل شيء وحسبوه نفاية وخسارة من أجل  فضل معرفة المسيح، وصاروا كفقراء، ولكنهم يغنون كثيرين، وكأن لا شيء لهم  وهم يملكون كل شيء.. (ها قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك)، إسألوا القديس أنطونيوس  العظيم الذي باع 300 فدان وتبع الرب، هل أعوزه شيء في كل أيامه التي عاشها  حتى بلغ 105 سنة؟ إسألوا الأنبا بولا أول السواح الذي ترك العالم  والأقرباء والميراث، إسألوا الغرباء الصغار مكسيموس ودوماديوس اللذين تركا  الملك والغنى والكراسى.*

*لقد أوصانا الرب بالبعد عن إهتمامنا الباطل  بالعالم (لا تهتموا) من أجل التطلع للحياة الأبدية (إهدنا إلى ملكوتك)،  لأنه من منا إذا إهتم يقدر أن يزيد عن قامته ذراعا واحدا، لأنكم أنتم الذين  لا تعرفون أمر الغد، لأنه ما هي حياتنا؟ إنها بخار يظهر قليلا.. فلا تكون  أفكارنا مرتبطة بالأرضيات، نعمل ولا نهتم، ينصب إهتمامنا على ما هو أعظم  لأجل بلوغنا الحياة الأبدية الدائمة.*

*وتمتعنا بالأحضان الأبوية في  هذا الصوم يجعلنا نتدرب على الإتكال والتسليم ويقينية الإيمان والرجاء الذي  لا يخزى.. احيانا: ثيرة نكتئب ونحزن ونرتبك وننسى إننا في يد الله الذي  يحوط على كنيسته بسور من نار، وأعطاها الوعد الإلهي أن كل أله صورت ضدها لا  تنجح وكل لسان يقوم عليها في القضاء تحكم عليه، وإنه هو في وسطها فلا  تتزعزع إلى الأبد، وتعلمنا الكنيسة في تقليدها الليتورجى أن نصلى في تسليم  كامل لله (إقتتنا لك يا الله مخلصنا لأننا لا نعرف آخر سواك إسمك القدوس هو  الذي نقوله فلتحيا نفوسنا بروحك القدوس).. فلنتأمل طيور السماء التي  يقويها الآب السماوى، واثقين إنه يعلم إحتياجاتنا، فالإرتباك بالأمور  المنظورة هو نصيب من بلا رجاء في الحياة العتيدة، والذين بلا مخافة من جهة  الدينونة المقبلة.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*ماذا يقول نيافة الأنبا تواضروس
عن أسبوع الأستعداد

 أحد الرفاع (مت 1:6-18) ثلاث محاور

1- الصدقة أو الرحمة هي المحور الأول :  في خطوات الحياة الروحية حيث ينفتح قلب الإنسان نحو الاخر يشعر بإحساسه،  وبإحتياجاته، وأتعابه، وبذلك يتكامل جسد المسيح بكل أعضائه ولذا ترنم  الكنيسة (طوبى للرحما على المساكين...) طوال فترة الصوم.

2- الصلاة هي المحور الثانى : حيث ارتبط بإلهى بصورة حية من خلال التسبيح فنرتفع نحو مسيحنا القدوس في تسليم حقيقى لسيدنا الحنون ولراحة قلوبنا.

 3- الصوم وهي المحور المكمل :  لصورة الحياة الروحية حيث يكون تدريبنا الروحي مأخوذًا من (مت 6:6) "..  ادخل إلى مخدعك (قلبك) وأغلق بابك (فمك)..." وغلق الباب (الفم) ليس  بالإمتناع عن الطعام والكلام وإنما بالضبط، وكل من يجاهد يضبط نفسه في كل  شيء.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

* تأملات في الأسبوع الأول من الصوم الكبير


التوبة هي هدف الأسبوع الأول:

أولًا: الخطية والذات:

    الخطية مدمرة للإنسان "كل الرأس مريض ليس فيه صحة" (أش 5:1).
**
    ازدواج الشخصية والرياء هما بداية البعد عن الله "كالفضة المغشوشة " (إش 1: 22)

    الذات هي أخطر عدو في رحلة الصوم "كفوا عن الإنسان" (إش 2: 23).

    "لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون ..." (مت 6: 25).



     •  الاعتراف بالخطية ضرورة للتوبة- والاعتراف دعوة من الله وبدون الاعتراف  تضعف قوة الصوم، لذلك تقرأ لنا الكنيسة من سفر إشعياء هذه الأقوال: "هلم  نتحاجج يقول الرب: إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج، إن كانت حمراء  كالدودي تصير كالصوف" (إش 18:1).

    •  الاعتراف والصوم كلاهما صلب للذات: "ادخل إلى الصخرة، اختبئ في التراب من أمام هيبة الرب" (إش 2: 10).



ثالثا: الإيجابية في التوبة:


    •  "تعلموا فعل الخير" (إش 1: 17).

    لا بد في الصوم من الإكثار من عمل الخير:

    طوبى للرحماء على المساكين فإن الرحمة تحل عليهم

    والمسيح يرحمهم في يوم الدين ويحل بروح قدسه فيهم.

    •  "صهيون تفدى بالحق وتائبوها بالبر" (إش 1: 27).

    فالصوم أروع مجال لظهور بر الله في حياة التائبين. ما أجمل التوبة التي تؤهل الإنسان لبر الله.

    •  التوبة مسيرة في نور الرب "هلم فنسلك في الرب" (إش 2: 5).

    فالسلوك في وصايا السيد المسيح الرب- المكملة لمسيرة التوبة هي مسيرة في نور الرب.

     •  الإنسان التائب يجذب النفوس البعيدة للحياة مع الله "وتسير شعوب كثيرة  ويقولون هلم نصعد إلى جبل الرب، إلى بيت إله يعقوب فيعلمنا من طرقه ونسلك  في سبله..." (إش 2: 3).  

    •  في أول الرحلة الله يسألني: أنت  تعبد كم إله؟ هل بالحقيقة تؤمن بإله واحد؟... الله أم المال؟ الله أم  الجسد؟ الله أم اللبس؟ الله أم المظاهر؟ الله أم الذات.



•  والتعليمات الأولى في أول هذه الرحلة هي:

1- وضوح الرؤيا "اطلبي ملكوت الله وبره (فقط) ".

2- لاتهموا بالغد.

هذه  تعليمات أساسية للسائرين في رحلة الصوم- إنهم يطلبون ملكوت الله وبره...  والباقي يزداد، هم يسيرون بلا هم. فالله هو حياتهم ونور طريقهم وقوتهم  ومعونتهم... إنها خطرت ثابتة وقوية نحو الحياة الأبدية التي نعيشها الآن  بلا هم وبلا تعريج.

تبدأ الرحلة في دعوة واضحة وصريحة في إنجيل قداس أحد الاستعداد للدخول إلى المخدع والحديث مع الآب.

"إذا  صليت فأدخل مخدعك وأغلق بابك وصل إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء... كذلك إذا  صنعت صدقة أو صمت فليكن كل شيء للآب في الخفاء..." (مت 6: 4- 7).


مركز انطلاق الرحلة:

الكنيسة  تعلن لنا أن المخدع هو مركز انطلاق رحلة الصوم، وإذا لم يبدأ بالمخدع فإن  رحلة صومنا تكون قد انحرفت عن طريقها السليم. وكون الكنيسة تبدأ الصوم  بتوجيهنا إلى المخدع هذا يعنى أيضا ً أن الصوم ليس متعلقا ً فقط بالجسد، بل  هو يعتبر بالأكثر بالروح والملكوت. فأسبوع الاستعداد هو أسبوع المخدع .
أغلق بابك:

إن  الرحلة تبدأ بعد غلق الباب- الباب الذي يطل على العالم، عندئذ ينفتح  أمامنا باب آخر يطل على السماء "أبانا الذي في السموات- رأيت بابا ً مفتوحا  ً في السماء" (رؤ 1:4).

"فالصيام. ليس تقييدًا أو سجنًا للحواس وإنما انطلاق بها بغير معطل نحو التأمل في الله".  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت.
صلى إلى أبيك:

لقد  وضعت الكنيسة مقياسًا لدرجة إيمان الموعوظين الذين يسمح لهم بنوال سر  العماد. والمقياس هو أن تظل الكنيسة تعلم الموعوظين عن صلاة أبانا الذي-  وأبوة الآب... وفي اللحظة التي يستوعب ويدرك الموعوظ أبوة الله له، هذه  اللحظة تؤهله لنوال سر العماد.
أبيك الذي في الخفاء:

هذا هو سر  صلاة المخدع التي تفطنت بها الكنيسة فوضعت فيها أعمق الصلوات مثل العذارى  الحكيمات في انتظار العريس، والمرأة الخاطئة عند قدمي الرب يسوع (صلاة  المخدع في نصف الليل). حيث في المخدع نكتشف خطايانا مع المرأة، ونمسك بقدمي  الرب ليحرر أقدامنا من طريق الضلالة، ونذوق الحب الإلهي، ونتعلم  الانسحاق... وهكذا يكون هدف رحلة صومنا هو الدخول إلى داخل النفس (في  الخفاء) حيث يطهوها الرب بدمه، ويكرسها هيكلًا له، ويزينها بمواهبه ليكون  لها نصيب مع العذارى الحكيمات في ملاقاة العريس.

وحيث أن الرحلة هي  إلى داخل النفس فلا بد أن تتم في الخفاء ، إن العلاقة السرية بين النفس  البشرية والمسيح هي علاج خفية تبدأ في المخدع، لذلك يلازم الصوم قلة  الكلام، وقلت الزيارات- والانعكاف على القراءات الروحية وحضور القداسات.

أخي إن أبانا السماوي يدعوك إلى شركة مقدسة معه في الخفاء تبدأ بها صومك وصلواتك وصدقتك- فاحذر أن تهملها!!

تدريب: إن تدريب أسبوع الاستعداد هو صلاة المخدع والعبادة في الخفاء، حيث يستمر معنا هذا التدريب طول الصوم وما بعد الصوم.
تسليم الحياة للآب السماوي:

إن  إنجيل الأحد الأول من الصوم يدعو لتسليم الحياة للآب (مت 6: 24- 34). "لا  تهتموا لحياتكم... لا للأكل، ولا للباس، ولا للجسد... لا تهتموا للغد".  والسبب في عدم الاهتمام هو أن " أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه  كلها" (مت 6: 32).  
تدريب هذا الأسبوع :

هو دعوة للحياة المطمئنة في رعاية الآب، وتنفيذ الآية. لا تهتموا بالغد جسديًا ونفسيًا وروحيًا.

إن  الوصية المسيحية مملوءة بالمجازفة، ولكن ضمانها رعاية الآب. فالمرأة التي  أعطت الفلسين جازفت بقوتها، والصوم يحاربنا فيه الشيطان بأننا نجازف بحاجات  الجسد والقلق على الصحة والجسد، والعطاء فيه مجازفة بالمال... هذا هو  اختبارنا هذا الأسبوع: التسليم الكامل لرعاية ووصية الآب.*



​


----------



## AdmanTios (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*أحبائى*
*التوبة هي هدف الأسبوع الأول *
*لذا يلزم أن نجمع موضوعات عن التوبه والأعتراف*​


----------



## AdmanTios (11 مارس 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *أحبائى*
> *التوبة هي هدف الأسبوع الأول *
> *لذا يلزم أن نجمع موضوعات عن التوبه والأعتراف*​





*دامت خدمتك أستاذي الغالي
و من أجل إستكمال روعة الموضوع
أود أن أشُارك بموضوع رائع عن التوبة

إرشادات في التوبة

لأستاذي الغالي aymonded*


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*لكـى نستفـيد مـن الصـوم
**  نيـافـة الانبـا رافـائيـل  

 1. التـوبة القلـبية:
 
إن الصوم الكبير هو موسم التوبة وتجديد العهود 
هو موسم العودة إلى أحضان المسيح نرتمي فيه
ونبكي علي الزمان الردئ الذى مضي.(1 بط 3:4).
وتظل الكنيسة طول الصوم تبرز لنا نماذج رائعة للتوبة :
الابن الضال،
السامرية،
المخلّع،
المولود أعمى...
إلخ
وتوضح أيضاً كيف أن لمسة الرب يسوع شافية
للنفس والجسد والروح ومجددة للحواس وباعثة للحياة.

2. الهـدوء والصمـت :

إن ايقاع الحياة الصاخب وعنف متطلبات المعيشة
وكثرة الانشغال والهموم جعلوا الانسان يفقد معناه وانسانيته،
وحوّلوه لمجرّد ترس في ماكينة ضخمة يتحرك بتحركها ويقف بوقوفها.
والانسان اليوم يعيش في تشتت مرعب يبدد قوي الجسم والعقل والنفس
فكم بالحري قوي الروح،
فنحن في أكثر الاحتياج إلي الهدوء والصمت
حتى نغوص ونبحث فى أعماق نفوسنا بعيداً عن تأثير المشتتات الخارجية
ونعتبرها رحلة لضبط الاتجاهات
ونختزل كل شئ غير ضروري في برنامجنا اليومي مثل:
الأحاديث الباطلة
الثرثرة،
والمكالمات التليفونية الطويلة 
و غيرها،
و بذلك نجد وقت للتمتع بالهدوء والصمت وخشوع العبادة
والتأمل ومعرفة ضعفاتنا وإيجاد نفوسنا مع الله.

3. العـطـاء :

" لا تنسوا فعل الخير والتوزيع لأنه بذبائح مثل هذه يُسرّ الله " (عب 16:13).
إن الرحمة وروح العطاء إنما هما دليل علي القلب الزاهد المحب لله . . .
إنه القلب الذى يسعد بالعطاء يفرح لفرح الآخرين.
والعطاء هو وسيلة لتقديسنا وكذلك الصدقة هي طريق الكمال،
فالصوم هنا فرصة للتعبير العملي عن إيماننا الحقيقي .
*


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2013)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*الصوم الكبير ، أسبوع الإستعداد*​​ *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]في بداية الصوم الكبير لا تفكر في الأكل والشرب أو صعوبة الصوم أو سهولته
 لكن أدخل إلى مخدعك وفكر كيف تقترب إلى الله وتتقدس في هذا الصوم 
فرحلة الصوم سوف تبدأ بعد أن تدخل المخدع وتغلق بابك وليكن هذا الأسبوع أسبوع صلاة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2013)

اسئله عن الصوم
1-ما هى اصوام الكنيسة ودرجاتها؟
2-فى اى عهد من الاباء البطاركة تم اضافة صوم اهل نينوى لاصوام كنيستنا القبطية
3-لما نصوم صوم الميلاد 43 يوم؟ومن هو الشخص اللى امر باضافة الثلاثة ايام فى بداية الصوم؟

الإجابة:
1- اصوام الكنيسة تنقسم إلي أصوام الدرجة الأولي ولا يأكل فيها سمك مثل الأربعاء و الجمعة و البرمون و الصوم الكبير و صوم يونان.
اصوام الدرجة الثانية و يسمح فيها بأكل السمك تخفيفا علي المؤمنين, و هي الميلاد و الرسل و السيدة العذراء.

2- البابا ابرام بن زرعه السرياني

3- يصام صوم الميلاد 43 يوما 40 يوما الذين صامهم عنا رب المجد و ايضا صامهم موسي لتلقي الشريعة, و 3 ايام تذكار نقل المقطم و ايضا تم إضافتهم في ايام البابا ابرام بن زرعه.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> اسئله عن الصوم
> 1-ما هى اصوام الكنيسة ودرجاتها؟
> 2-فى اى عهد من الاباء البطاركة تم اضافة صوم اهل نينوى لاصوام كنيستنا القبطية
> 3-لما نصوم صوم الميلاد 43 يوم؟ومن هو الشخص اللى امر باضافة الثلاثة ايام فى بداية الصوم؟
> ...



*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*ونحن فى أسبوع الأستعداد
ممكن نقرأ مع بعض
  روحانية الصوم - كتاب للبابا شنوده الثالث

*​ 
* يقول قداسه البابا*

*  













​
** 											موضوع  											الصوم لازم لكل إنسان. فكل  											الناس يصومون، من كل دين علي وجه  											الأرض. مما يدل علي أن فكرة الصوم  											كانت راسخة في عقيدة البشرية قبل أن  											تتفرق إلي أمم وشعوب، بل أنها ترجع  											إلي أيام  											آدم وحواء.*
*ونحن لا نريد هنا  أن نطرق موضوع من الناحية العقيدية، إنما من الناحية الروحية.*
* نريد أن نتحدث عن الفهم الروحي للصوم، والسلوك الروحي أثناء الصوم، لن كل ما يهمنا  هو نموك الروحي في محبة الله.*
*
*
*منقول من*
*
*
* موقع الأنبا  تكلاهيمانوت 
*


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*الفصل الأول:  	أهمية الصوم




*​*
   1- على جبل  التجلي

 
*
*  

​

St-Takla.org Image: Modern Coptic icon of the Transfiguration of Jesus Christ
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          من الفن القبطي المعاصر: أيقونة تجلي المسيح​  * *علي  	جبل التجلي، وقف ثلاثة يضيئون بنور مجيد..*
*وكانوا ثلاثتهم ممن أتقنوا الصوم..*
*إذ  	صام كل منهم أربعين يومًا وأربعين ليلة:*
*إنهم:  	السيد المسيح له المجد (متي 4:  	2)، وموسي (خر 40: 28)، وإيليا (1 مل 19: 8)،*
*فهل يختفي وراء هذا المنظر البهي  	معني هام:*
*وهو انه بقهر الجسد في الصوم، تتجلي الروح، ويتجلي الجسد؟*
*هل اختار  	السيد المسيح معه في التجلي اثنين من الصوامين، ليرينا أن الطبيعة التي ستتجلى  	في الأبدية، هي التي قهرت الجسد بالصوم؟*
*تري ماذا قيل عن الصوم أيضًا؟ لقد قيل:  	الصوم أقدم وصية.*
*
*



*  2- الصوم أقدم  وصيّة

* 

* الصوم هو أقدم وصية عرفتها البشرية،  											فقد كانت الوصية التي أعطاها الله  											لأبينا آدم، هي أن يمتنع عن الأكل من  											صنف معين بالذات، من شجرة معينة (تك  											2: 16، 17)، بينما يمكن أن يأكل من  											باقي الأصناف.*
* وبهذا وضع الله حدودًا للجسد لا يتعداها.*
* فهو ليس مطلق الحرية، يأخذ من كل ما يراه، ومن كل ما يهواه.. بل هناك ما يجب أن  يمتنع عنه، أي أن يضبط إرادته من جهته. وهكذا كان علي الإنسان منذ البدء أن يضبط  جسده. فقد تكون الشجرة " جيدة للكل، وبهجة للعيون، وشهية للنظر "(تك 3: 60). ومع  ذلك يجب الامتناع عنها. * 
* 


* 
*St-Takla.org Image: A man kneeling and praying, black and white clipart*
*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		كليبارت أبيض وأسود، رجل يركع و يصلي*​ * وبالامتناع عن الأكل، يرتفع الإنسان فوق مستوي والجسد، ويرتفع أيضًا فوق مستوي  المادة، وهذه هي حكمة الصوم.*
* ولو نجح الإنسان الأول في هذا الاختبار، وانتصر علي رغبة جسده في الكل، وانتصر علي  حواس جسده التي رأت الشجرة فإذا هي شهية للنظر (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع  هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. لو نجح في تلك التجربة، لكان ذلك  برهانًا علي أن روحه قد غلبت شهوات جسده، وحينئذ كان يستحق أن يأكل من شجرة  الحياة..*
* ولكنه انهزم أمام الجسد، فأخذ الجسد سلطانا عليه.*
* وظل الإنسان يقع في خطايا عديدة من خطايا الجسد، واحدة تلو الأخرى، حتى أصبحت  دينونة له أن يسلك حسب الجسد وليس حسب الروح (رو 8: 1).*
*وجاء  السيد  المسيح، ليرد الإنسان إلي رتبته الأولى. *
*ولما كان  الإنسان الأول قد سقط في خطية الكل من ثمرة محرمة خاضعًا لجسده، لذلك بدا المسيح  تجاربه بالانتصار في هذه النقطة بالذات، بالانتصار علي الكل عمومًا حتى  المحلل منه. بدأ المسيح خدمته بالصوم، ورفض إغراء الشيطان بالكل لحياة الجسد، أظهر  له السيد المسيح أن الإنسان ليس مجرد جسد،، إنما فيه عنصر آخر هو الروح. وطعام  الروح هو كل كلمة تخرج من فم الله، فقال له:*
* "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (متي 4:4). * 
* ولم تكن هذه قاعدة روحية جديدة، أتي بها العهد الجديد، إنما  كانت وصية قديمة أعطيت  للإنسان في أول شريعة مكتوبة (تث 8: 3).*


*  3- وهكذا صام  الأنبياء

* 

*


* 
*St-Takla.org Image: Coptic icon of David the prophet*
*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		أيقونة قبطية لـ          داود النبي والملك*​ * 											إننا نسمع  											داود النبي يقول: "أذللت  											بالصوم نفسي" (مز 35: 13)، ويقول  											"أبكيت بالصوم نفسي" (مز 69: 10)،  											ويقول أيضًا: "ركبتاي ارتعشتا من  											الصوم" (مز 109: 24).  كما أنه صام  											لما كان ابنه مريضًا، وكان يطلب نفسه  											من الرب.  وفي صومه "بات مضطجعًا على  											الأرض" (2 صم 12: 16).*
* وقد صام دانيال النبي (دا 9: 3)، وصام حزقيال النبي أيضًا (حز 4: 9).*
* ونسمع أن  نحميا  صام لما سمع أن  سور أورشليم مُنهَدِم وأبوابها محروقة بالنار (نح 1:  3، 4).  وكذا صام عزرا الكاهن والكاتب، ونادى بصوم لجميع الشعب (عز 8: 21).*
* وقد  قيل عن  حنه النبية إنها كانت " لا تفارق الهيكل عابده بأصوام وطلبات "(لو 2: 37).*


*  4- وصام الرسل

* 

* 



St-Takla.org Image: Modern Coptic Art: The Pentecost
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		من فنون الكنيسه القبطيه الحديثه: عيد البنديوقسطي، حلول الروح القدس​ * * 											في  											العهد الجديد، كما صام المسيح، صار  											رسله أيضًا..*
* وقد قال السيد المسيح في ذلك "حينما يرفع عنهم العريس حينئذ يصومون" (متي 9:  15).. وقد صاموا فعلًا. وهكذا كان صوم الرسل أقدم وأول صوم صامته الكنيسة المسيحية.  وقيل عن بطرس الرسول إنه كان صائمًا حتى جاع كثيرًا واشتهي أن يأكل (أع 10: 10)  فظهرت له الرؤيا الخاصة بقبول الأمم. وهكذا كان إعلان قبول الأمم في أثناء الصوم.  وبولس الرسول كان يخدم الرب "في  أتعاب، في أسهار، في أصوام" (2 كو 6: 5)، بل قيل عنه "في أصوام مرارًا كثيرة" (2 كو 11: 27). وقيل إنه صام ومعه برنابا (اع 14: 23).*
* وفي أثناء صوم الرسل ظن كلمهم  الروح القدس..*
* إذ يقول الكتاب "وفيما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون، قال الروح القدس: أفرزوا لي برنابا  وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه. فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي" (أع 13:  2، 3) (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  والمقالات). وما أجمل ما قاله الرب للرسل عن الصوم وعلاقته بإخراج الشياطين:*
* "هذا الجنس لا يخرج بشيء، إلا بالصلاة و الصوم" (مت 17: 21). إلي هذه الدرجة بلغت  قوة الصوم في إرعاب الشياطين. ولم يكن الصوم قاصرًا علي الأفراد، إنما كان  الشعب  كله يصوم..*​*
*


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  5- صوم الشعب  كله

* 

*


* 
*St-Takla.org Image: An illustration by Gostav Dore: Esther confounding Haman*
*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          صورة للفنان جوستاف دوريه:                  أستير تجابه                  هامان أمام                  الملك أحشويررش*​ * 											صوم الشعب يدخل في العبادة الجماعية (وهو غير الأصوام الخاصة).*
* فيه تجتمع كل قلوب الشعب معًا، في  تذلل امام الله. وكما اعتاد الناس أن يصلوا معًا  واحدة، وبنفس واحدة، في صلاة جماعية يقدمونها لله (أع 4: 24)، وهذه غير الصلوات  الخاصة التي في المخدع المغلق، كذلك في الصوم:*
* هناك أصوام، لها أمثلة كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس:*
* يشترك فيها جميع المؤمنين معًا، بروح واحدة، يقدمون صومًا واحدًا لله. إنه صوم  للكنيسة كلها.. ولعل أبرز مثال له الصوم الذي صامه كل الشعب لما وقع في ضيقة أيام  الملكة أستير حتى يصنع الرب رحمة (إس 4: 3، 16). وصام الجميع بالمسوح و الرماد  والبكاء، وسمع الرب لهم وأنقذهم. وكما صام الشعب كله بنداء عزرا الكاهن علي نهر  أهوا متذللين أمام الرب (عز 8: 21، 23)، كذلك إجتمعوا كلهم بالصوم مع نحميا وعليهم  مسوح وتراب (نج 9: 1). وكذلك صام الشعب أيام  يهوشافاط (2 أي 20: 3)  (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  والمقالات). ويحدثنا سفر أرمياء النبي عن صوم الشعب في أيام يهوياقيم بن يوشيا (أر 36: 9). وصوم آخر جماعي  في أيام  يوئيل النبي (يوئيل 3: 5). ومن الأصوام الجماعية أيضًا:" صوم الشهر الرابع،  وصوم الخامس، وصوم الخامس، وصوم السابع، وصوم العاشر "(زك 8: 19).*
* والصوم معروف في كل ديانة. وقد  صام الأمم..*
*  6- صوم الأممين  أيضًا

* 

*


* 
*St-Takla.org Image: Coptic Art: Jonah and the Whale*
*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          يونان والحوت - من الفن القبطي*​ * 											ولعل أبرز مثال له صيام أهل نينوي  											(يون 3). وكيف أن الله قبل صومهم،  											وغفر لهم خطاياهم. وكذلك  											كرنيليوس قائد  											المائة (أع 10: 30)). وكيف قبل الله  											صومه، وأرسل إليه بطرس الرسول الذي  											وعظه وعمده. ويحدثنا العهد القديم عن  											صوم داريوس الملك أثناء تجربة دانيال  											النبي، وكيف " بات صائمًا، ولم يؤت  											قدامه بسراريه" (دا 6: 18). * 
*الصوم معروف في كل  ديانة، حتى الديانات الوثنية و البدائية. مما يدل على أنه معروف منذ القدم قبل أن يفترق  الناس.*
*والذي يقرأ عن  البوذية والبراهمية والكنفوشيوسية، وعن اليوجا أيضًا، يري أمثلة قوية عن الصوم،  وعن قهر الجسد لكي تأخذ الروح مجالها. والصوم عندهم تدريب للجسد وللروح أيضًا. وفي  حياة المهاتما غاندي الزعيم الروحي الشهير للهند، نري الصوم من أبرز الممارسات  الواضحة في حياته. وكثيرًا ما كان يواجه به المشاكل. وقد صام مرة حتى قال الأطباء  عن دمه بدأ يتحلل..*
*وبالصوم اكتشف  اليوجا بعض طاقات الروح..*
* هذه الطاقة الروحية التي كانت محتجبة وراء الاهتمام بالجسد وقد عاقها الجسد عن  الظهور ولم يكتشفوها إلا بالصوم.. ويري الهندوس أن غاية ما يصلون إليه هو حاله (النرفانا)  أي انطلاق الروح من الجسد للإتحاد بالله، لا يمكن أن يدركوها إلا بالنسك الشديد  والزهد  والصوم (اقرأ  مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  والمقالات).. وهكذا نجد أنه حتى الروح البعيده عن عمل الروح القدس، التي هي   مجرد روح تنطلق من رغبات الجسد ومن سيطرته  بالتداريب، تكون روحًا قوية، تصل إلي بعض  طاقاتها الطبيعية، فكم بالحري التي إلي جوار هذه القوة الطبيعية تكون مشتركة مع روح  الله..؟*
*  7- الصوم هِبة

* 

* 											وإن عرفنا  											فوائد الصوم، نجد أنه هبة  											من الله.*
* نعم، ليس الصوم مجرد وصية من الله إنما هو هبة إلهية. إنه هبة ونعمة وبركة.. إن  الله الذي خلقنا من جسد ومن روح، إذ يعرف أننا محتاجون إلي  الصوم، وان الصوم يلزم  حياتنا الروحية لأجل منفعتها ولأجل  نمونا الروحي وأبدتنا لذلك منحنا ان نعرف الصوم  ونمارسه. وأوصانا به كأب حنون وكمعلم حكيم..*
*  8- والصوم يسبق  كل نعمة وخدمة

* 

*


* 
*St-Takla.org Image: Ordination of Coptic Priests at St.  Tekle Haymanot Church, Alexandria, Egypt*
*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          رسامة كهنة أقباط في كنيسة          القديس تكلاهيمانوت، إسكندرية، مصر*​ * 											كل بركة يقدمها لنا الله، نستقبلها  											بالصوم، لكي نكون في حالة روحية تليق  											بتلك البركة.  											الأعياد تحمل لنا بركات  											معينة. لذلك كل عيد يسبقه صوم. والتناول يحمل لنا بركة خاصة. لذلك  											نستعد لها بالصوم.*
* والرسامات  الكهنوتية تحمل بركة. لذلك نستقبلها بالصوم.*
*فالأسقف الذي يقوم  بالسيامة يكون صائمًا، والمرشح لدرجة الكهنوت يكون أيضًا صائمًا، كذلك كل من يشترك  في هذه الصلوات واختيار الخدام في عهد الآباء الرسل كان مصحوبًا بالصوم: "ففيما هم  يخدمون الرب ويصومون، قال الروح القدس أفرزوا لي برنابا وشاول.. فصاموا حينئذ  وصلوا، ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي" (اع 13: 2، 3).*
*والصوم أيضًا يسبق  الخدمة..*
* والسيد المسيح قبل أن يبدأ خدمته الجهارية، صار أربعين يومًا، في فترة خلوة قضاها  مع الآب علي الجبل. وفي  سيامة كل  كاهن جديد،  نعطيه بالمثل فترة يومًا يقضيها في صوم  وفي خلوة في أحد الأديرة مثلًا، قلب أن يبدأ خدمته. وآباؤنا الرسل بدأوا خدمتهم  بدأت بحلول القدس وكان صومهم مصاحبًا لخدمتهم، لتكون خدمة روحية مقبولة (اقرأ  مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. والخادم  يصوم، ليكون في حالة روحية، ولكي ينال معونة من الله، ولكي يحنن قلب الله بالصوم  ليشترك معه في خدمته.. ولعلنا نري في حياة يوحنا المعمدان، انه عاش حياته بالصوم و  الخلوة في البرية، قبل أن يبدأ خدمته داعيًا الناس إلي التوبة. وليست الخدمة فقط  يسبقها  الصوم، بل أيضًا  أسرار الكنيسة يسبقها الصوم.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  9- أسرار  الكنيسة يسبقها الصوم

* 

*


* 
*St-Takla.org Image: Spiritual father, priest, repentance and confession*
*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          أب روحي، كاهن، التوبة و الاعتراف، معترف*​ * سر المعمودية، يستقبله المعمد وهو  											صائم، ويكون إشبينه أيضًا صائمًا،  											والكاهن الذي يجربه 											يكون صائمًا كذلك.  											الكل في صوم لاستقبال هذا الميلاد  											الروحي الجديد. ونفس الكلام نقوله عن:  											سر الميرون، سر قبول الروح القدس الذي  											يلي المعمودية.*
* سر الأفخارستيا،  التناول، يمارسه الكل وهو صائمون  سر مسحة المرضي (صلاة القنديل) يكون فيه الكاهن  صائمًا أيضًا. ولكن يستثني المرضي العاجزون عن   الصوم، الذين يعفون من الصوم حتى في  سر التناول..  وسر الكهنوت كما قلنا، يمارس بالصوم..*
*لم يبق سوي  سر الأعتراف،  وسر الزواج.*
*وما أجمل أن يأتي  المعترف ليعترف بخطاياه وهو صائم ومنسحق (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في  موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ولكن لأن الكنيسة تسعي وراء الخاطئ في كل  وقت، لتقبل توبته في أي وقت، لذلك لم تشترط الصوم.*
*أما سر الزواج فقد أعفاه السيد  المسيح بقوله " لا يستطيع بنو العرس ان يصوموا مادام العريس معهم" (مر 2: 19). ومع  ذلك ففي الكنيسة الناسكة الولي ويستمران ذلك اليوم في صوم.. حاليًا طبعًا لا يحدث  هذا..*
*إن بركات الروح  القدس التي ينالها المؤمنون في الأسرار الكنيسة كانت تستقبل بالصوم، إلا في حالات  الإستثنائية.*
* وكما عرفت الكنيسة الصوم في حياة العبادة، وفي حياة الخدمة، كذلك عرفته في وقت  الضيق، وخرجت بقاعدة روحية وهي أنه  بالصوم يتدخَّل الله.*
*  10- بالصوم  يتدخَّل الله

* 

* 											لقد جرب هذا الأمر نحميا، وعزرا  											ودانيال. وجربته الملكة أستير من أجل  											الشعب كله. وجربته الكنيسة في القرن الرابع  											في عمق مشكلة  											آريوس. وجربته الأجيال  											كلها. وأصبح عقيدة راسخة في ضمير  											الكنيسة، تصليها في  											صلاة القسمة في  											الصوم الكبير، مؤمنه إيمانًا راسخًا  											أن الصوم  											يحل المشاكل..*
* 



St-Takla.org Image: Arius the Heretic  		
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		 		آريوس المهرطق أو الهرطوقي​ * *الإنسان الواثق  بقوته وذكائه. أما الشاعر بضعفه، فإنّهُ في مشاكله، يلجأ إلي الله بالصوم. في   الصوم  يتذلل أمام الله، ويطلب رحمته وتدخله قائلًا "قم أيها الرب الإله.." وفي ذلك ينصت  إلي قول الرب في المزمور "من أجل شقاء المساكين وتنهد البائسين، الآن أقوم -يقول  الرب- أصنع الخلاص علانية" (مز 11)*
*الصوم هو فترة  صالحة، لإدخال الله في كل مشكلة. فترة ينادي فيها القلب المنسحق، ويستمع فيها الله.*
*فترة يقترب فيها  الناس إلي الله، ويقترب فيها الله من الناس، يستمع حنينهم وإلي أنينهم، ويعمل..  طالما يكون الناس منصرفين إلي رغباتهم وشهواتهم، ومنشغلين بالجسد و المادة فإنهم  يشعرون أن الله يقف بعيدًا (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا  تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. لا لأنه يريد أن يبعد، وإنما لأننا أبعدناه، أو  رفضناه، أو رفضنا أن نقترب منه علي وجه أصح. أما في فترات الصوم الممزوج  بالصلاة،  فإن الإنسان يقترب إلي الله، ويقول له: اشترك في العمل مع عبيدك.. إنه صراخ القلب  إلي الله، لكي يدخل مع الإنسان في الحياة.*
*يمكن أن يكون في  أي وقت. ولكنه في فترة الصوم يكون أعمق، ويكون أصدق ويكون أقوي.*
* فبالصوم الحقيقي يستطيع الإنسان أن يحنن قلب الله.. والذي يدرك فوائد الصوم،  وفاعليه الصوم في حياته، وفي علاقته بالله، إنما  يفرح بالصوم.*
*  11- الفرح  بالصوم

* 
* 



St-Takla.org Image: Freedom in Christianity
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		الحرية في المسيحية​ * * 											إننا لسنا من النوع الذي يصوم، وفي  											أثناء   الصوم 											يشتهي متى يأتي وقت  											الإفطار. إنما نحن حينما نكون مفطرين،  											نشتهي الوقت الذي يعود فيه الصوم من  											جديد. الإنسان الروحي يفرح بفترات  											الصوم، أكثر مما يفرح بالأعياد التي  											يأكل فيها ويشرب. كثيرون يشتهون الصوم  											في فترة الخمسين المقدسة التي يأتي  											بعد القيامة، والتي لا صوم فيها ولا 											مطانيات. وفيها يشتاق الكثيرون إلي  											الصوم اشتياقًا، لذلك يفرحون جدًا  											عندما يحل  											صوم الرسل، إذ قد حرموا من  											لذة الصوم خمسين يومًا من قبله.*
*ومن فرح الروحيين  بالصوم، لا يكتفون بالأصوام العامة، إنما يضيفون إليها أصوامًا خاصة بهم.. * 
* ويلحون على آباء اعترافهم أن يصرخوا لهم بتلك الأصوام الخاصة، مؤيدين طلبهم بأن  روحياتهم تكون أقوي في فترة الصوم، بل أن صحتهم الجسدية أيضًا تكون أقوي، وأجسادهم  تكون خفيفة. إن الذين يطلبون تقصير الأصوام وتقليلها، هؤلاء يشهدون علي أنفسهم أنهم  لم يشعروا بلذة الصوم أو فائدته.. وسنتحدث بمشيئة الرب في الفصول المقبلة عن فوائد  الصوم، التي من اجلها صار فرحًا للروحيين، وصار للرهبان  منهج حياة..*
*  12- منهج حياة

* 

* 											من محبة آبائنا  											الرهبان للصوم، جعلوه  											منهج حياة.*
*


* 
*St-Takla.org Image: Coptic Saint Makarios the Great (St. Makarious)*
*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		أيقونة          القديس أنبا مكاريوس، أو مقار، أو مقاريوس*​ *صارت حياتهم كلها صومًا ماعدا أيام  الأعياد، ووجدوا في ذلك لذة روحية ولم يشعروا بأي تعب جسدي. بل استراحوا للصوم  وتعودوه.. وروي أنه لما حل  الصوم الكبير في احدي البراري، أرسلوا من ينادي في  البرية لينبه الرهبان إلي حلول هذا الصوم المقدس، فلما سمع أحد الشيوخ من المنادي  هذا التنبيه، قال له: ما هو يا أبني هذا   الصوم الذي تقول عنه؟ لست أشعر به الآن  أيام حياتي كلها واحدة (لأنها كلها كانت صومًا).  والقديس الأنبا بولا السائح، كان  يأكل نصف خبزة يوميًا، وفي وقت الغروب كنظام حياة ثابت. وبعض الرهبان كان يصوم كل  أيامه حتى الغروب، مثل ذلك الراهب القديس الذي قال: مرت علي ثلاثون سنة، لم تبصرني  فيها الشمس آكلًا…  وبعض   الرهبان كانوا يطوون الأيام صومًا.  والقديس مقاريوس الإسكندري لما زار أديرة  القديس باخوميوس. كان يأكل في يوم واحد من الأسبوع طوال أسابيع الصوم الكبير، وكان  يطوي باقي الأيام.. ولم يقتصر صوم أولئك الآباء علي طول فترات الصوم، أو طي الأيام،  إنما شمل النسك أيضًا نوع طعامهم..  أبا نفر السائح كان يتغذي بالبلح من نخله في  مكان توحده،  والأنبا موسى السائح كان يقتات بحشائش البرية، وكذلك كان الأنبا بيجيمي  السائح. وكان يشرب من الندي..*
*هذا الصوم الدائم  كان يجعل حياة الآباء منتظمة.*
*في الواقع أن حاله  الرهبان من هذه الناحية مستقرة علي وضع ثابت، استراحت له أجسادهم، واستراحت له  أرواحهم.. وضع لا تغيير فيه اعتادوه ونظموا حياتهم تبعًا له. أما العلمانيون فهم  مساكين، أقصد هؤلاء الذين ينتقلون من النقيض إلي النقيض (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا  الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). من صوم يمنعون فيه أنفسهم،  إلي فطر يأخذون فيه ما يشتهون. يضبطون أنفسهم فتره، ثم يمنحونها ما تشاء فترة أخري،  ثم يرجعون إلي المنع، ويتأرجحون بين المنع و المنح فترات وفترات. يبنون ثم يهدمون،  ثم يعدون إلي بناء يعقبه هدم إلي غير قيام.*
*أما الصوم الحقيقي  الذي يتدرب فيه الصائم علي  ضبط النفس ويستمر معه ضبط النفس كمنهج حياة.. * 
*فيضبط نفسه في أيام  الفطر كما في أيام الصوم، علي الرغم من اختلاف أنواع الأطعمة ومواعيد الأكل.. وهكذا  يكون الصوم نافعًا له، ويعتبر بركة لحياته.*
*وبهذا المعني لا  يكون الصوم عقوبة، بل نعمة.*
* كانت أكبر عقوبة توقع علي أحد الروحيين، أن يأمره أب اعترافه بان يأكل مبكرًا، أو  يأكل لحمًا أو طعامًا شهيًا. وكان أب الاعتراف يفعل هذا إن رأي أبنه الروحي قد بدأ  يرتفع قلبه أو يظن في نفسه أنه قد صار ناسكًا أو زاهدًا. فيخفض كبرياءه بالأكل،  فتنكسر نفسه، وبذلك يتخلص من أفكار المجد الباطل..*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  13- الصوم  والاستشهاد

* 

*


* 
*St-Takla.org Image: Modern Coptic icon of Saint Demyana the Martyr and the 40 Virgins Martyrs*
*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          أيقونة قبطية تصور                  القديسة دميانة الشهيدة و الأربعين عذراء الشهيدات*​ * 											طبيعي أن الذي لا يستطيع الاستغناء عن  											أكله، يكون من الصعب عليه أن يستغني  											عن الحياة كلها.*
*أما النفوس القوية  التي تتدرب علي احتمال الجوع والعطش، والتي تستطيع أن تخضع أجسادها وتقهر رغباتها  وشهواتها، هذه بتوالي  التداريب، وبعدم الاهتمام بالجسد واحتياجاته، يمكنها في وقت  الاستشهاد أن تحتمل متاعب السجون وآلام العذاب، وتستطيع بنعمة الله أن  تقدم أجسادها للموت.*
*لهذا كان   الصوم  مدرسة روحية تدرب فيها الشهداء.*
*ليس من جهة الجسد  فقط، وإنما أيضًا من جهة روحانيه الصوم: لأنه إذ تكون أيام الصوم مجالًا للعمل  الروحي والتوبة والاقتراب إلي الله، تساعد هذه المشاعر علي محبة الأبدية و عشرة  الله، و بالتالي لا يخاف الإنسان من التقدم إلي الموت، إذ يكون مستعدا للقائه، بل  أنه يكون فرحًا بالتخلص من الجسد للالتقاء بالله، ويقول "لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون  مع المسيح، فذاك أفضل جدًا" (في 1: 23).*
*بالصوم كانت  الكنيسة تدرب أولادها علي الزهد. وبالزهد كانت تدربهم علي ترك الدنيا والاستشهاد.*
* فالذين استشهدوا كانوا في غالبيتهم أهل صوم وصلاة  وزهد في العالم. وكما قال القديس  بولس الرسول "يكون الذين يستعملون العالم، كأنهم لا يستعملونه، لأن هيئة هذا  العالم تزول" (1 كو 7: 31).*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

* الفصل الثاني: الصوم والجسد*

​
*   14- تعريف الصوم*


* 											تعريف   الصوم 											من الناحية الروحية  											سنذكره بالتفصيل فيما بعد. * 
* ولكن ما هو تعريف الصوم من الناحية الجسدية؟  الصوم هو انقطاع عن الطعام فترة من  الوقت، يعقبها طعام خال من الدسم الحيواني.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*   15- فترة الانقطاع في الصوم | الصوم الانقطاعي*

 

  											 											لابد من فترة انقطاع (الصوم الانقطاعي)، لأننا لو  											أكلنا  											من بدء اليوم بدون انقطاع، لصرنا  											نباتيين وليس صائمين. وحتى الصوم في  											 											اللغة هو الامتناع أو الانقطاع. فلا  											بد إذن أن نمتنع عن *الطعام* 											لفترة  											معينة.
  فترة الانقطاع عن  الطعام تختلف من شخص لآخر.
  وذلك لأسباب كثيرة  نذكر من بينها:
*1-*   يختلف  الناس في درجتهم الروحية. فهناك المبتدئ الذي لا يستطيع أن ينقطع عن الطعام لفترة  طويلة. وأكثر من هؤلاء الناسك الذي يستطيع أن يطوي الأيام صومًا، كما كان يفعل  آباؤنا   الرهبان و المتوحدون و السواح.
*2-*   يختلف  الصائمون في سنهم. فمستوي الطفل أو الصبي في *  الصوم*، غير مستوي الشاب أو الرجل  الناضج، غير ما يستطيعه الشيخ أو الكهل.
 



St-Takla.org Image: The 70 Apostles, the Seventy Disciples, Greek icon
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		أيقونة يونانية تصور           		الرسل السبعون - السبعين رسولا، رسول​  *3-*    يختلف  الصائمون أيضًا في صحتهم، فما يحتمله القوي غير ما يحتمله الضعيف. كما أن المرضي قد  يكون لهم نظام خاص، أو يعفون من الانقطاع حسبما تكون نوعية أمراضهم وطريقة علاجهم.
*4-*    يختلف  الصائمون كذلك في نوعية عملهم. فالبعض يقومون بأعمال تحتاج إلي مجهود جسدي كبير.  والبعض أعمالهم مريحة يجلسون فيها إلي مكاتبهم بضع ساعات في اليوم. واحتمال هؤلاء  للانقطاع غير احتمال أولئك.
*5-*    هناك  أيضا نظام التدرج. فقد يبدأ الصائم الأسبوع الأول من صومه بدرجة انقطاع معينة،  تزداد علي مر الأسابيع، حتى يكون انقطاعه في آخر الصوم أعلي بكثير من نقطه البدء.  وهذا التدرج نافع وينصح به الآباء الروحيون.
  علي انه قد يوجد  حد ادني لهذا الانقطاع.
   وربما يختلف هذا  الحد الأدنى من صوم إلي آخر. فالصوم الكبير مثلًا يكون حده الأدنى أعلي من باقي  الأصوام. والحد الأدنى في أسبوع الآلام يكون أعلي مما في  الصوم الكبير نفسه  (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  والمقالات). والبعض  كانوا يطوون الفترة من بعد خميس العهد إلي قداس العيد. وأيام البرامون في أصلها  تطوي أيضا. أما الضعفاء فلهم تسهيل خاص. ومع كل ذلك، فيمكننا أن نضع قاعدة هامة  وهي:
  فترة الانقطاع  تكون حسب إرشاد  أب الاعتراف.
  وذلك حتى لا يبالغ  فيها البعض فتتبعهم جسديًا، وقد تتعبهم روحيًا أيضا إذ تجلب لهم أفكارًًا من المجد  الباطل. كما أن العض من الناحية الأخرى قد يتهاون بطريقة تفقده فائدة الصوم.  والأفضل أن يشرف أب اعتراف علي هذا الأمر. علي أنه من جهة النظام العام للكنيسة في  فترة الانقطاع، نود أن نسأل سؤالًا:
  هل هناك علاقة بين  الانقطاع عن الطعام والساعة التاسعة؟
  يبدو أن هناك  علاقة.. لأنه في  طقس الكنيسة الخاص  بصلاة الساعة التاسعة نلاحظ إختيار فصل الإنجيل  الخاص بمباركة الطعام بعد فترة من الجوع (لو 9: 10-17). وواضح أننا في صلاة الساعة  التاسعة نذكر موت السيد المسيح علي الصليب، فلماذا إذن هذا الفصل من الإنجيل الخاص  بمباركة الطعام؟ يبدوا أن نظام الانقطاع كان عمومًا إلي الساعة التاسعة، فيصلي  الناس هذه الساعة بإنجيلها المناسب، ثم يتناولون طعامهم. ولما كانت غالبية السنة  صومًا، ولكي لا يتغير نظام الصلاة اليومية بين الإفطار و الصوم، بقي هذا الفصل من  الإنجيل علي مدار السنة.. حتى في الأيام التي ليس فيها انقطاع، يذكرنا بمباركة الرب  للطعام قبل الكل أيًا كان الموعد..
  و المعروف أن  الساعة التاسعة من النهار هي الثالثة بعد الظهر، علي اعتبار أن النهار يبدأ علي  الأغلب من السادسة صباحا. وعلي أية الحالات، لا داعي لاستفاضة في بحث هذه النقطة،  مادامت فترة الانقطاع تتغير من شخص إلي آخر، كما إننا تركنا تحديدها لأب الاعتراف  ولحالة الصائم الروحية...
  والمهم عندنا هو  الوضع الروحي لفترة الانقطاع.
  فلا نريد ان ندخل  في شكليات أو في قوانين خاصة بفترة الانقطاع، إنما نريد أن نتحدث عن الطريقة التي  يستفيد بها الإنسان روحيًا من فترة انقطاعه عن الطعام. لأنه قد ينقطع إنسان عن  الطعام إلي التاسعة من النهار أو غلي الغروب أو إلي ظهور النجم، ولا يستفيد روحيًا،  إذ كان قد سلك بطريقة غير روحية. فما هي الطريقة الروحية إذن؟
*1-*     ينبغي  أن تكون أن تكون فترة الانقطاع فترة زهد ونسك.
  فلا تهتم فيها بما  للجسد. أي لا تكون منقطعًا عن الطعام، وتظل تفكر متى تأكل.. إنما ينبغي أن تكون  فترة الانقطاع فترة زاهدة ناسكة، ترتفع فيها تمامًا عن مستوي الكل وعن مستوي المادة  وعن مستوي الطعام.
*2-*     وبعد  فترة الانقطاع لا تأكل بشهوة.
  فالذي ينقطع عن  الطعام، ثم يأكل بعد ذلك ما يشتهيه، أو يتخير أصنافًا معينة تلذ له، هذا لا يكون قد  أخضع جسده أو أمات شهواته. وإذ يأكل بشهوة، أو إذ يأكل ما يشتهي، يدل علي انه لم  يستفيد روحيًا من فترة الانقطاع، ولم يتعلم منها الزهد و النسك..! أنظر ما قاله  دانيال النبي عن صومه " لم آكل طعامًا شهيًا "(دا 10:3). وهكذا يكون يهدم ما يبنيه،  بلا فائدة..! وليس الصوم هو أن نبني ونهدم ثم نبني ثم نهدم، بغير قيام..!  
*3-*     ولا  تترقب نهاية فترة الانقطاع، لتأكل.
  أن جاء موعد الكل،  فلا تسرع إليه. وحبذا لو قاومت نفسك، ولو دقائق قليلة وانتظرت. أو إن حل موعد  تناولك للطعام، قل لنفسك: نصلي بعض الوقت ثم نأكل، أو نقرأ  الكتاب ونتأمل بعض الوقت  ثم نأكل، ولا تتهافت علي الطعام.. الزهد الذي كان لك أثناء فترة الانقطاع، فليستمر  معك بعدها. فهذه هي الفائدة الروحية التي تنالها.
  أجعل روحياتك هي  التي تقودك، وليس الساعة.
*  وادخل إلي العمق. العمق الذي في الامتناع عن الطعام. الذي الارتفاع عن مستوي الكل،  وعن مستوي المادة، وعن مستوي الجسد. وبالنسبة إلي فترة الانقطاع وموعدها، حبذا لو  وصلت بك إلي الشعور بالجوع فهذا أفيد جدًا.. هنا ونحدثك عن  عنصر الجوع في الصوم.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  16- عنصر الجوع  في الصوم*

 

  											 											كثيرون ينقطعون عن *الطعام*، ثم يأكلون  											دون أن يشعروا بالاحتياج إلي الطعام،  											ودون أن يصلوا إلي الشعور بالجوع،  											وإلى احتمال الجوع والصبر عليه وأخذ  											ما فيه من فوائد روحية. وقدم لنا  											الكتاب أمثله للجوع في الصوم:  
السيد المسيح صام  حتى جاع، وكذلك الرسل.
  قيل عن السيد  المسيح له المجد في صومه الأربعيني إنه "جاع أخيرًا" (مت 4: 2). وحسب  رواية معلمنا  لوقا البشير "لم يأكل شيئًا في تلك الأيام. ولما تمت جاع أخيرًا" (لو 4: 2). وذكر  عن السيد المسيح أنه جاع، في مناسبة أخري، في أثنين البصخة (مر11: 12). ولكن لعل  البعض يقول أن مستوي صوم السيد صعب علينا، فلنتحدث عن صوم البشر، وفيه أيضًا عنصر  الجوع. قيل عن القديس بطرس الرسول إنه "جاع كثيرًا واشتهي أن يأكل" (أع 10: 1). وفي  حديث القديس بولس   الرسول عن خدمته هو وزملائه، قال " في تعب وكد،  في أسهار مرارًا  كثيرة، في جوع وعطش، في أصوام مرارًا كثيرة "(2كو 11: 27). وقال أيضًا "تدربت  أن  اشبع وان أجوع" (في 4: 12).
  وقد طوب الله حالة  الجوع فقال:




St-Takla.org Image: Contemplation of Jesus Christ in the wilderness
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          السيد المسيح يتأمل في البرية​ 	   "طوباكم أيها  الجياع الآن، لأنكم ستشبعون "(لو 6: 21).
  وأن كان جوع لعازر  المسكين قد أهله للجلوس في حضن أبينا  إبراهيم، علي اعتبار أنه استوفي تعبه علي  الأرض علي الرغم من أن ذلك كان بغير إرادته، فكم بالأكثر ينال خيرًا في الأبدية من  قد جاع ههنا بإرادته، نسكًا وزهدًا، وتقربًا إلي الله.
   وقد درب الرب  شعبه في البرية بالجوع.
* وقال لهذا الشعب "وتتذكر كل  الطريق التي فيها سار بك الرب هذه الأربعين سنه في القفز.. فَأَذَلَّكَ وأجاعك وأطعمك المن الذي  لم تكن تعرفه ولا عرفه آباؤك لكي يعلمك انه ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل  ما خرج من فم الرب يحيا الإنسان" (تث 8: 2، 3) (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا  الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). إن الذي يهرب من عبارة "أذلك وأجاعك"، ستهرب منه عبارة "وأطعمك المن في البرية"…  علي أن بني إسرائيل تذمروا علي تدريب الجوع، فهلكوا في البرية*
  إن *  الصوم* يصل إلي  كماله، في الجوع واحتماله.
  فإن كنت لا تجوع،  فأنت لم تصل إلي عمق الصوم بعد. وإن أطلت فترة انقطاعك حتى وصلت إلى الجوع، ثم أكلت  مباشرة، فأنت إذن لم تحتمل الجوع ولم تمارسه. وبالتالي لم تنل الفوائد الروحية التي  يحملها الجوع.
  فما هي الفضائل  الروحية التي يحملها الجوع؟
  الذي يمارس الجوع،  يشعر بضعفه عن  الغرور والشعور بالقوة والثقة يذل الجسد،  فتُذلُّ النفس، وتشعر بحاجتها  إلي قوة تسندها، فتلجأ إلى الله بالصلاة وتقول له: أسند يا رب ضعفي بقوتك الإلهية،  فأنا بذاتي لا أستطيع شيئا.
صلاة الإنسان وهو  جائع، صلاة أكثر عمقا.
  أن الجسد الممتلئ  بالطعام، لا تخرج منه صلوات ممتلئة بالروح. ولذلك دائمًا تمتزج الصلاة بالصوم،  ويمتزج الصوم و الصلاة. وحينما يريد الناس أن يصلوا في عمق، نراهم يصومون. وهكذا  صلوات الناس في أسبوع الآلام لها عمقها، وحتى القراءات كذلك حينما تقال بصوت خافت  من الجوع..
 	 إن تسجيل  لحن من ألحان البصخة، خلال أسبوع الآلام، يكون له عُمق، لأن الذي  سَجَّلهُ كان صائمًا، وله روحيات الصوم.. وتسجيل نفس اللحن في غير أيام  الصوم، وصاحبة مفطر، يجعل اللحن يفقد الكثير من عمقه الروحي، وربما يتحول  إلي مجرد أنغام وموسيقي.  إن الله يحب أن يشعر الإنسان بضعفه، لكيما ينسحق قلبه. والجوع يساعد علي  الشعور  بالضعف. ولذلك تصلح فيه المطانيات، ولا تصلح لمن هو ممتلئ بالطعام. نصيحتي  لك: أن  شعرت بالجوع فلا تأكل. وإنما أحتمل وخذ بركة الجوع.إن السيد المسيح صام  أربعين  يومًا وجاع أخيرا. ولما نصحه الشيطان أن يأكل رفض أن يأكل علي الرغم من  جوعه.  وأعطانا بذلك درسًا.. لذلك أحتمل الجوع وأيضا:
  إن شعرت بالجوع،  لا تهرب منه.
  لا تهرب من الشعور  بالجوع، عن طريق الانشغال ببعض الأحاديث، أو ببعض المسليات، أو عن طريق النوم، لكي  تمضي فترة الجوع دون أن تشعر بها.. فإنك بالهروب من الجوع، إنما تهرب من بركاته ومن  فوائده الروحية، وتهرب من التدريب علي فضيلة الاحتمال وفضيلة قهر الجسد.. إننا نريد  أن نستفيد من الجوع، وليس أن نهرب منه.
  إن ضغط عليك  الجوع، قل إنك لا تستحق الأكل.
  قل لنفسك: أنا لا  أستحق آكل بسبب خطاياي. وهكذا تنسحق نفسك من الداخل، في الوقت الذي يسحقها فيه أيضًا  تعب الجسد. وهكذا تتخلي عنك الكبرياء والخيلاء والعجب بالذات. وإن يصلي. أما  الشبعان كثيرًا ما ينسي الصلاة ولذلك غالبية المتدينين يصلون قبل الأكل. وقليلون هم  الذين يصلون بعد الانتهاء من الأكل أيضًا، إلا في الرسميات..
  تدريب الجوع في  الصوم، ينبغي أن يكون بحكمة.
  حقًا إن الذين  شعروا بالفائدة الروحية التي تأتي من الجوع، كانوا يطيلون مدته.. علي إني لا أقصد  بهذا التدريب المبالغة فيه، بحيث يصل الصائم إلي وضع لا يستطيع أن يقف فيه علي  قدميه للصلاة من شدة الإعياء. وقد يفضل أن يصلي وهو ساجد، ليس عن خشوع وإنما طلبًا  للراحة واسترخاء الجسد في تعب إنما يجب  السلوك في هذا التدريب بحكمة، في حدود  احتمال الجسد. ومع ذلك أقول لك كلمة صريحة وهي:
  لا تخف من الجوع،  فهو لا يستمر معك
  فالمعدة كلما  تعطيها أزيد من احتياجها تتسع لتحتمل ما هو أكثر.. ويزداد اتساعها في حالة الترهل،  مع ضعف جدران المعدة. وإن لم تعطها ما يصل بها إلي الامتلاء تشعر بالجوع، فإن صبرت  علي الجوع ولم تعط المعدة ما يملؤها، تبدأ في أن تكيف نفسها وتنكمش. وبتوالي  التدريب لا تعود تتسع لكثير.. ولا يستمر الجوع، فالقليل يشعرها بالشبع. والإنسان  الحكيم هو الذي يضبط نفسه، ويحفظ نظام معدته، فهو لا يكثر من تناول الطعام حتى  تترهل معدته، ولا يبالغ في منع الطعام عنها بحيث تنكمش إلي وضع أقل من احتياج جسده.
*  فالاعتدال في هذا الأمر نافع وفيه حكمة.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  17- الصوم  والسهر*

 
*  الامتلاء  	**  بالطعام** يساعد علي ثقل الجسد، وبالتالي علي النوم. أما الصائم فيكون جسده  	خفيفًا، غير مثقل بعمليات الهضم، ويمكنه السهر.  	والصوم مع السهر يعطي استضاءة  	للفكر. وكل القديسين الذين اتقوا الصوم، اشتهروا أيضًا بالسهر. نلاحظ أن  	التلاميذ بعد العشاءين، ثقلت عيونهم بالنوم وهم في البستان، ولم يستطيعوا أن  	يسهروا مع الرب ولا ساعة واحدة (مت 26: 40). وأنت يا أخي، ليس من صالحك أن يأتي  	الختن في نصف الليل فيجدك نائمًا، بينما الكتاب يقول * *"طُوبَى لأُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدِ  الَّذِينَ إِذَا جَاءَ سَيِّدُهُمْ يَجِدُهُمْ سَاهِرِينَ" (إنجيل  لوقا 12: 37)**. تدرَّب إذن علي الصوم، فالصوم  	يتمشي مع السهر. ونقصد بالسهر، السهر مع الله، وقضاء الليل في  	الصلاة.*






*  18- نوع الطعام  في الصوم*

 





St-Takla.org Image: Big Hamburger
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          ساندوتش هامبرجر كبير​ 	  											 											 											تحدثنا في الصوم عن  											الجوع وفترة  											الانقطاع، بقي أن أحدثكم عن نوع  											* الطعام*.  											ويهمني هنا أن أذكركم بقول  											دانيال النبي عن صومه:
  "لم آكل طعامًا  شهيًا" (دا 10: 3). لذلك إن صمت، أعطيت جسدك ما يشتهيه، لا تكون قد صمت بالحقيقة.  ابعد إذن عن المشتهيات لكي تقهر جسدك وتخضعه لإرادتك. لا تطلب صنفًا مختارًا  بالذات، ولا تطلب أن تكون طريقه صنع * الطعام*  بالأسلوب الذي يلذ لك. وإن وضع أمامك -دون أن تطلب- صنف من الذي تحبه  نفسك، لا تكثر منه في أكلك.. ولا أريد أن أقول لك  كما قال أحد الآباء القديسين " إن وضع أمامك طعام تشتهيه، فأفسِده قليلًا  ثم كله". ولعله يقصد بإفساده، أن تضيف عليه كمثال شيئًا يغير طعمه.. علي  الأقل: مثل هذا الصنف  المشتهي، لا تأكل كل ما يقدم لك منه. وكما قال أحد الآباء "ارفع يدك عنه،  ونفسك ما  تزال تشتهيه". أي أن جسدك يطلب أن يكمل أكله من هذا الصنف، وأنت تضبط نفسك  وتمنعها  عنه.
  هنا ونقف أمام  أسئلة كثيرة يقدمها البعض:
  هل النباتين والمسل الصناعي  (السمن) يحل آكله في الصوم أو لا؟ هل الجبنة الديمكس طعام صيامي أم فطاري؟ هل  السمك نأكله في هذا  *  الصوم* أم لا نأكله؟ ما رأيك في الشوكولاته الصيامي؟.. إلخ
  أسئلة كثيرة يمكن  الإجابة عليها من جهة تركيب تلك الأطعمة، ويمكن من ناحية أخرى أن تٌبحَث روحيًا:  فالسمن النباتي، إن كانت مجرد زيت نباتي مهدرج تكون  طعامًا نباتيًا يتفق مع حرفية  الصوم. أما إن كنت تأكلها شهوة منك في طعم السمن، فالأمر يختلف: تكون من الناحية  الشكلية صائمًا، ومن الناحية الروحية غير مستفيد.
  ونحن لا نريد ان  نأخذ من الصوم شكلياته.
  كذلك الجبنة  الديمكس، المقياس هو: هل يوجد في تركيبها عنصر حيواني؟ هذا من الناحية الشكلية.  ولكن روحيًا: هل أنت تحب الجبنة وتصر علي أكلها منفذًا رغبات جسدك في الصوم (اقرأ  مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)؟ وكذلك  بالنسبة للشوكولاته الصيامي: هل أنت تشتهي هذا الصنف بالذات؟ ولماذا لا تستبدله  بكوب من الكاكاو؟ أما السمك، فهو أصلًا طعام حيواني. وقد صرح به للضعفاء الذين لا  يحتملون كثرة الأصوام. ولكن لا يصرح به في أصوام الدرجة الأولي. ومع ذلك:  
  إن اشتهي جسدك  سمكًا في الصوم، أي صوم، فلا تعطه.
*  ليس فقط السمك، بل كل المشتهيات مهما كانت حلالًا. لأنك في الصوم تضبط شهواتك.*
*  أليس  الزواج حلالًا؟ ولكن الصائمين يبعدون عن المعاشرات الجسدية في الصوم ضبطًا لأنفسهم  (1 كو 7: 5). بل هكذا فعل أيضًا  الملك دار يوس الأممي (دا 6:8).*

​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  19- الطعام  النباتي*

 

  											 											تحدثنا في الصوم عن  											فترة  											الانقطاع وعن  											الجوع، بقي  											أن نتحدث عن الطعام  											النباتي في  											*  الصوم*، ونشرح كيف انه نظام  											إلهي، وأنه الأصل في الطبيعة، إذ أن  											أبانا آدم كان نباتيًا، وأمنا حواء  											كانت نباتية. وكذلك أولادهما إلي  											نوح. 											
  إن الله خلق  الإنسان نباتيًا.
  فلم يكن آدم وحواء  يأكلان في الجنة سوي النباتات:   البقول والثمار. وهكذا قال الله لآدم وحواء "إني قد  أعطيتكم كل بقل يبذر بذرًا علي وجه كل الأرض. وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبذر بذرًا، لكم  يكون طعامًا" (تك 1: 29). بل حتى الحيوانات إلي ذلك الحين كانت نباتية أيضا، إذ قال  الرب "ولكل حيوان الأرض وكل طير السماء، وكل دابة علي الأرض فيها نفس حية، أعطيت  كل عشب أخضر طعامًا" (تك 1: 30).




St-Takla.org Image: Green fruit and plant, growth, Vector Art
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		من فن الفيكتور تصور زروع خضراء و ثمار، ثمر، نمو​ 	     وبعد طرد الإنسان  من الجنة، بقي أيضًا نباتيًا.
  ولكنه إلي جوار  البقول وثمار الأرض، أعطي أن يأكل من عشب الأرض، أي من الخضراوات، فقال له الرب بعد  الخطية " وتأكل عشب الحقل "(تك 3: 18). ولم نسمع أن أبانا آدم مرض بسب سوء التغذية،  ولا أمنا حواء. بل نسمع أن أبانا آدم -وهو نباتي- عاش 930 سنة (تك 5:5). وهكذا  طالت أعمار أبنائه وأبناء أبنائه في هذه الأجيال النباتية.. (تك5).
  ولم يصرح للإنسان  بأكل اللحم بعد  فلك نوح.
  وحدث ذلك في زمن  مظلم كان فيه "شر الإنسان قد كثر علي الأرض" حتى  *"حَزِنَ الرَّبُّ أَنَّهُ عَمِلَ  الإِنْسَانَ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَأَسَّفَ فِي قَلْبِهِ"*، واغرق العالم بالطوفان  *(سفر  التكوين 6: 5، 6)*. وهكذا بعد رسو الفلك، قال الله  لأبينا نوح وبنيه "كل دابة حية تكون لكم طعامًا، كالعشب الأخضر، دفعت إليكم  الجميع. غير أن لحمًا بحياته دمه لا تأكلوه" (تك 9:3،4). ولما قاد الله شعبه في  البرية، إطعامه طعامًا نباتيًا.
  وكان هذا * الطعام*  النباتي هو المن "*وَهُوَ  كَبِزْرِ الْكُزْبَرَةِ، أَبْيَضُ، وَطَعْمُهُ كَرِقَاق بِعَسَل" (سفر  الخروج 16: 31)*. وكان  الشعب يلتقطونه ويطحنونه أو يدقونه في الهاون كما كانوا أيضًا يطبخونه في القدور  ويعملونه ملأت. وكان طعمه كطعم قطايف بزيت (عدد 11: 8).
  ولما صرح لهم  باللحم، فعل ذلك بغضب.
  وكان ذلك التصريح  بسبب شهوتهم، وتذمرهم علي * الطعام* وطلبهم اللحم بدموع. فأعطاهم الرب شهوتهم، وضربهم  ضربه عظيمة "وإذ كان اللحم بعد بين أسنانهم قبل أن ينقطع، حمي غضب الرب علي شعب،  وضربهم ضربة عظيمة جدًا، فدعي أسم ذلك الموضوع  قبروت هتأوة (أي قبور الشهوة) لأنهم  هناك دفنوا القوم الذين اشتهوا" (عدد11، 33، 34).
  والأكل النباتي  كانا أيضًا طعام دانيال النبي وأصحابه.
  إذ كانوا يأكلون  القطاني أي البقول (دا 1:12)، هؤلاء الذين وضعوا في قلوبهم ألا يتنجسوا بأطايب  الملك ولا بخمر مشروبه (دا 10: 3).
  وكان * الطعام*  النباتي آكل حزقيال النبي في صومه.
  وفعل ذلك بأمر  إلهي، إذ قال له الرب " وخذ أنت لنفسك قمحًا وشعيرًا وفولًا وعدسًا ودخنًا وكرسنة  (حز 4:9).
  و*الطعام* النباتي  طعام خفيف، هادئ ومهدئ.
  ليس فيه ثقل  اللحوم،دهونها وشحومها، بكل تأثير ذلك علي صحة الجسد ونلاحظ أنه حتى في الحيوانات:  المتوحشة منها هي آكله اللحوم، والأليفة منها هي آكله النباتات. والمعروف أن  النباتيين أكثر هدوء في طباعهم من آكلي اللحوم (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع  هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. والعجيب أن غالبية الحيوانات التي  نأكلها هي من الحيوانات آكله النباتات كالبهائم والغنام و الماعز والطيور الداجنة.
  وتلك  الحيوانات  النباتية لم تضعف  ب*الطعام* النباتي.
  بل إننا قد نصف  الإنسان بأن صحته كالجمل أو كالحصان، وهما نباتيان. وكانوا قديمًا يقيمون رياضة هي  مصارعة الثيران، لإثبات القوة بمصارعة هذه الحيوانات الجبارة في قوتها، وهي نباتية.  إذن أكل النبات لا يضعف الأجساد.
  وقد طالت أعمار  النباتيين، ومنهم المتوحدون و السواح.
  كان برنارد شو  Bernard  Shaw  الكاتب المشهور نباتيًا، وقد عاش 94 سنة ولم يصبه أي مرض طوال حياته.. وما أكثر  النباتيين الذين طالت أعمارهم. و القديس الأنبا بولا أول السواح، عاش ثمانين سنة  كسائح لم ير خلالها وجه إنسان، أي عاش حوالي المائة سنة. وغالبية السواح عاشوا  أعمارًا طويلة. ولم يكن هؤلاء نباتيين فحسب، بل كانت حياتهم كلها زهدًا، وكانت  أطعمتهم زهيدة. ومع ذلك كانت صحتهم قوية. و القديس الأنبا انطونيوس أب جميع الرهبان  عاش 105 سنة، وكانت حياته صومًا مستمرًا، وكان قويًا في صحته يمشي عشرات الأميال  ولا يتعب..
 موضوع *الطعام*  النباتي لا أريد أن أبحثه علميًا بل عمليًا، في حياة البشرية منذ آدم..
  حقًا إن الأحماض  الأمينية الرئيسية موجودة بغني في البروتين الحيواني أكثر مما في البروتين النباتي،  التي توجد فيه علي أية الحالات بنسب أقل، ولكنها كانت كافية لكل الذين ذكرناهم،  وعاش بها  الرهبان و النباتيون في صحة قوية. ومع ذلك لا ننسي أن الكنيسة تسمح في بعض  الأصوام بالسمك، ولا شك أنه يحوي بروتينًا حيوانًا. كما أن هناك فترات طويلة من  الإفطار.
*  لا تخف إذن من الصوم،  فالصوم يفيد الجسد.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  20- فائدة الصوم  للجسد*

 

  											 											للصوم فوائد عديدة للجسد، نذكر بعضًا  											منها فيما يلي:
*1-*        الصوم  فترة راحة لبعض أجهزة الجسد.
  إنها فترة تستريح  فيها كل الأجهزة الخاصة بالهضم و التمثيل، كالمعدة والأمعاء و الكبد والمرارة، هذه  التي يرهقها الأكل الكثير، و*الطعام* المعقد في تركيبه وبخاصة الأكل المتواصل أو  الذي في غير مواعيد منتظمة، كمن يأكل ويشرب بين الوجبات، في الضيفات وفي تنازل  المسليات والترفيهات وما أشبه. فترتبك أجهزته إذ يدخل طعام جديد يحتاج إلي هضم،  علي طعام نصف مهضوم،، علي طعام أوشك أن ينتهي هضمه..! أما في الصوم ففي خلال فترة  الانقطاع تستريح أجهزة الجسم هذه. وفي تناول الطعام تصلها أطعمة خفيفة لا تتعبها.  وكذلك يريحنا في الصوم تدريب (عدم الأكل بين الوجبات). وما أجمل أن يتعود الصائم  هذه التدريب، ويتخذه كمنهج دائم حتى في غير أوقات الصوم، إلا في الحالات  الاستثنائية. من فوائد الصوم أيضا للجسد أن:
*2**-*        الطعام  النباتي يريح من مشكلة الكوليسترول.




St-Takla.org Image: Cholesterol in Arteries
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          تراكم الكولسترول في الشرايين​ 	   ما أخطر اللحوم  بشحومها ودهونها في إزادة نسبة الكوليستيرول في الدم، وخطر ذلك في تكوين الجلطات،  حتى ان الأطباء يشددون جدًا في هذا الأمر، ويقدمون النصائح في البعد عن دسم اللحم و   	 البيض والسمن وما إلي ذلك، حرصًا علي صحة الجسد، وبخاصة بعد سن معينة وفي حالات  خاصة، وينصحون أيضًا بالطعام النباتي، ويحاولون علي قدر الطاقة إرجاع الإنسان إلي  طبيعته الأولي وإلي طعام  جنة عدن.. ومن فوائد *  الصوم* أيضًا للجسد أنه:
*3-*        بالصوم  يتخلص الصائم من السمنة و البدانة و الترهل.
* هذه البدانة التي يحمل فيها الإنسان  كمية من الشحوم و الدهون، ترهقه وتتعب قلبه الذي يضطر أيضًا أن يوصل الدم إلي كتل  من الأنسجة فوق المعدل الذي أراد له الله أن يعوله.. بالإضافة إلي ما تسببه السمنة  من أمراض عديدة للجسد. ويصر الأطباء من أجل صحة الجسد علي إنقاص وزنه. ويضعون له  حكمًا لابد أن يسير عليه يسمونه الريجيم.  regime،  ويأمرون الإنسان البدين -الذي يعتبرونه مريضًا- بان يضبط نفسه في الأكل، بعد أن  كان يأكل بلا ضابط.*
*إن الصائم الذي  يضبط نفسه، لا يحتاج إلي ريچيم. *
* والصوم كعلاج روحي، أسمي من العلاج  الجسدي، لأنه في نفس الوقت يعالج الروح و الجسد و النفس معًا.. ليت الإنسان يصوم  بهدف روحي، من اجل محبته لله، وسيصلح جسده تلقائيًا أثناء صومه. فهذا أفضل من أن  يصوم بأمر الطبيب لكي ينقص وزنه.. حقًا إنها لمأساة، أن الإنسان يقضي جزاءًا كبيرًا  من عمره، يربي أنسجة لجسمه، ويكدس في هذا الجسم دهونًا وشحومًا…  ثم يقضي جزءًا آخر من عمره في التخلص من هذه الكتل التي تعب كثيرًا في تكوينها  واقتنائها..! ولو كان معتدلًا، ولو عرف من البدء قيمة الصوم و نفعه، ما أحتاج إلي  كل هذا الجهد في البناء و الهدم.. لعل هذا يذكرني بالتي تظل تأكل إلي أن يفقد جسدها  رونقه. ثم ينصحها الأطباء أن تصوم وتقلل الكل وتتبع الريجيم. وهكذا تقلل الأكل، ليس  من اجل الله، وإنما من أجل جمال الجسد (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في  موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. فهي لا تآكل، وفي نفس الوقت لا تأخذ بركة  الصوم، لأنها ليست محبة في الله تفعل هذا..! أما كان الجدار بكل هؤلاء أن يصوموا،  فتستفيد أجسادهم صحيًا، ولا تفقد رونقها، وفي نفس الوقت تسمو الروح وتقترب إلى  الله. صوموا إذن لأجل الله، قبل أن يرغمكم العالم علي الصوم بدون نفع روحي. ولعلَّ من  فوائد الصوم أيضًا، وبخاصة فترات الانقطاع و الجوع، أن:*
*4-*        الصوم  يساعد علي علاج كثير من الأمراض.
  ومن أهم الكتب  التي قرأتها في هذا المجال، كتاب ترجم إلي  العربية سنة 1930 باسم (التطبيب بالصوم)  للعالم الروسي ألكسي سوفورين Anton Alexei Souvorin. وقد ذكر هذا العالم أن الصوم يساعد علي طرد السموم من  الجسم بعمليات الإخراج المختلفة، إلا أن جزءًا قد يتبقى الصوم لطرده.. ويقول هذا  العالم أيضًا إن الجسم في صومه، إذ لا يجد ما يكفيه من غذاء، تتحلل بعض أنسجته،  وأولها الدهون و الشحوم والأنسجة المصابة و المتقيحة، وهكذا يتخلص منها الجسد. وقد  جاء هذا العالم أن الصوم الانقطاعي الطويل المدى، بنظام خاص، يعالج كثيرًا من  الأمراض. وغني اعرض بحثه للدراسة كرأي لعالم اختبر ما ورد في كتابه.. هل هناك فوائد  أخري يقدمها الصوم للجسد؟ نعم:
*5-*        الصوم  يجعل الجسد خفيفًا ونشيطًا.
  آباؤنا الذين  أتقنوا الصوم، كانت أجسادهم خفيفة، وأرواحهم منطلقة. كانت حركاتهم نشطة وقلوبهم  قوية، كانوا يقدرون علي المشي في اليوم عشرات الكيلومترات دون تعب. يتحركون في  البرية كالأيائل. ولم تثقل أذهانهم بل كانت صافية جدًا. وهكذا منحهم الصوم نشاطًا  للجسد و للروح وللذهن. وقد وجدوا في الصوم راحتهم، ووجدوا فيه لذتهم، فصارت حياتهم  كلها صومًا.
*6-*    لا يقل  أحد إذن إن الصوم أو الطعام النباتي يضعف الصحة، لأنه في الواقع يقويها. أليس الصوم  مجرد علاج للروح، إنما هو علاج للجسد أيضًا. ولم نسمع أبدًا أن الطعام النباتي قد  أضعف أحدا إن دانيال و الثلاثة فتية لم يأكلوا لحمًا من مائدة الملك، واكتفوا بأكل البقول فصارت صحتهم أفضل من غيرهم (دا 1: 15). والآباء السواح، وآباء الرهبنة  الكبار، كانوا متشددين جدًا في صومهم، ولم نسمع أبدًا أن الصوم أضعف صحتهم، بل كانت  قوية حتى في سن الشيخوخة. وأبونا آدم لم يقل أحد إنه مرض وضعف بسبب الطعام النباتي،  وكذلك أمنا حواء، وكل الآباء قبل    فلك نوح.. فاطمئنوا إذن علي صحتكم الجسدية.
  الذي يتعب الجسد  ليس هو الصوم، بل الأكل.
  تتعب الجسد كثرة  الأكل، والتخمة، وعدم الضوابط في الطعام، وكثرة الخلاط غير المتجانسة في الطعام،  ودخول أكل جديد علي أكل لم يهضم داخل الجسد. كما يتعب الجسد أيضا الطاقات الحرارية  الزائدة التي تأتي من أغذية فوق حاجة الإنسان. وما أكثر الأمراض التي سببها الأكل.
  لذلك يجب أن  تتحرروا من فكرة أن الصوم يتعب الصحة.
  إنها فكرة خاطئة،  ربما نبتت أولًا من حنو الأمهات الزائد علي صحة أبنائهن حينما كانت الأم تفرح إذ  تري ابنها سمينًا وممتلئ الجسم، وتظن أن هذه هي الصحة! بينما قد يكون السمين أضعف  صحة من الرفيع حنو الأمهات الخاطئ كان يمنع الأبناء من الصوم، أو كان يخيفهم من  الصوم. ونقول إنه حنو خاطئ، لأنه لا يهتم بروح الإبن كما يهتم بجسده، كما لو كانت  أولئك الأمهات أمهات لأجساد أبنائهن فقط.وفي إشفاق الأم علي جسد ابنها كانت تهتم  بغذاء هذا الجسد، دون أن تلتفت إلي غذاء روحه!
  ومع ذلك سمعنا عن  أطفال قديسين كانوا يصومون.
  ولعل من أمثله  هؤلاء  القديس مرقس المتوحد بجبل أنطونيوس الذي بدأ صومه منذ طفولته المبكرة، واستمر  معه كمنهج حياة. وكذلك القديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين الذي كان في طفولته يعطي  طعامه للرعاة ويظل منتصبًا في الصلاة وهو صائم حتى الغروب وهو بعد التاسعة من عمره.  كان الصوم للكل كبارًا وصغارًا. منحهم صحة وقوة.
  وقد خلص أجسادهم  من الدهن و الماء الزائدين.
*  وهكذا حفظت لنا كثير من أجساد القديسين دون أن تتعفن. بسبب البركة التي حفظ بها  الرب هذه الأجساد مكافأة علي قداستها، هذا من جهة. ومن جهة أخري لأن الأجساد كانت  بعيدة عن أسباب التعفن، بسبب التعفن قلة ما فيها من رطوبة ومن دهن. قد تحفظ اللحوم  فترة طويلة بلا تعفن، إذا شوحوها (قددوها) أي عرضوها للحرارة التي تطرد ما فيها من  ماء وتذيب ما فيها من دهن، فتصبح في جفاف يساعد علي حفظها. إلي حد ما هكذا كانت  أجساد القديسين بالصوم، بلا دهن بلا ماء زائد، فلم يجد التلف طريقًا إليها... ولكن  لماذا نركز علي الجسد؟  هل الصوم فضيلة للجسد فقط؟*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  21- الصوم ليس  مجرد فضيلة للجسد*

 

  											 											الصوم ليس مجرد فضيلة للجسد بعيدًا عن  											الروح. فكل عمل لا تشترك فيه الروح لا  											يعتبر فضيلة علي الإطلاق. فما هو عمل  											الجسد في الصوم؟ وما هو عمل الروح؟  											الصوم الحقيقي هو عمل روحي داخل القلب  											أولًا.




St-Takla.org Image: Ancient icon of the Ladder of Divine Ascent, the Heaven's Ladder
 		صورة: أيقونة أثرية بعنوان سلم السماء، أو السلم إلى الله​ 	    وعمل الجسد في  الصوم، هو تمهيد لعمل الروح أو هو تعبير عن مشاعر الروح.
  الروح تسمو فوق  مستوي المادة و * الطعام*، وفوق مستوي الجسد معها في موكب نصرتها، وفي رغباتها  الروحية. ويعبر الجسد عن هذا بممارسة الصوم.
  إن قصرنا تعريفنا للصوم علي إنه إذلال  للجسد بالجوع و الأمتناع عما يشتهي، نكون قد أخذنا من الصوم سلبياته، وتركنا عمله  الإيجابي الروحي.
  الصوم ليس  جوعًا  للجسد، بل هو غذاء للروح.
  ليس *  الصوم* تعذيبًا  للجسد، أو استشهادًا للجسد، أو صليبًا له، كما يظن البعض، إنما الصوم هو تسامي  الجسد ليصل إلي المستوي الذي يتعاون فيه مع الروح.
   ونحن في  الصوم لا نقصد أن نعذب  الجسد، إنما نقصد ألا نسلك حسب الجسد، فيكون الصائم إنسانًا روحيًا وليس  إنسانًا جسدانيًا. الصوم هو روح زاهده، تشرك الجسد معها في الزهد والصوم  ليس هو الجسد  الجائع، بل الجسد الزاهد.
  وليس الصوم هو جوع  الجسد، إنما بالأكثر هو تسامي الجسد وطهارة الجسد ليس هو حالة الجسد الذي يجوع  ويشتهي أن يأكل، بل الذي يتخلص من شهوة الكل (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا  في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ويفقد الأكل قيمته في نظره.. الصوم  فترة ترفع فيها الروح، وتجذب الجسد معها.
  تخلصه من أعماله  وأثقاله، وتجذبه معها إلي فوق، لكي يعمل معها الرب بلا عائق. والجسد الروحي يكون  سعيدًا بهذا.
  الصوم هو فترة روحية، يقضيها الجسد و الروح معًا في عمل روحي. يشترك  الجسد مع الروح في عمل واحد هو عمل الروح.
  يشترك معها في الصلاة و التأمل و التسبيح  و العشرة الإلهية.
  نصلي ليس فقط بجسد  صائم، أنما أيضا بنفس صائمة.
*  بفكر صائم وقلب صائم عن الشهوات والرغبات، وبروح صائمة عن محبة العالم، فهي ميتة  عنه، وكلها حياة مع الله، تتغذي به وبمحبته.*
*  الصوم بهذا الشكل هو الوسيلة الصالحة  للعمل الروحي. هو الجو الروحي الذي يحيا فيه الإنسان جميعه، بقلبه وروحه وفكره  وحواسه وعواطفه.*
*  الصوم هو تعبير الجسد عن زهده في المادة و الماديات، واشتياقه إلي  الحياة مع الله. وهذا الزهد دليل علي اشتراك الجسد في عمل الروح، وفي صفاتها  الروحية وبه يصبح الجسد روحيًا في منهجه، وتكون له صورة الروح.*
*  في الصوم لا يهتم  الإنسان بما للجسد به أيضًا في حالته الروحية.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  22- لا تهتموا  بما للجسد*

 

  											 											في حديث الرب عن الغذاء الروحي، نسمعه  											يقول:
  إعملوا لا للطعام  البائد، بل للطعام الباقي  للحياة الأبدية (يو 6: 27). وبعد هذا يحدثهم عن الخبز  النازل من السماء، الخبز الحقيقي، خبز الله، خبز الحياة (يو 6: 32 - 35). إنه هنا  يوجه إلي الروح وغذائها ويقود تفكيرنا في اتجاه روحي، حتى لا ننشغل بالجسد وطعامه.  وحينما ذكر عبارة " ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا   الإنسان" (مت 4: 4). إنما أراد بهذا أنه  ينبغي للإنسان ألا يحيا جسدانيًا يعتمد علي الخبز كطعام له، ناسيًا الروح وطعامها.  وعن طعام الروح هذا قال لتلاميذه " لي طعام لآكل لستم تعرفونه" (يو 4: 32). وهنا  يخطر علي فكرنا سؤال هو:




 St-Takla.org Image: Saint Paul painting by Rambrandt  
صورة في          موقع الأنبا تكلا:                  القديس بولس الرسول، رسم الفنان رامبران​ 	   هل كان المسيح علي  الجبل صائمًا أو يتغذي.
  والجواب هو: كان  صائمًا من جهة الجسد. وكان يتغذي من جهة الروح. كان له طعام آخر لا يعرفه الناس.  وبهذا * الطعام* استطاعت الروح أن تحمل الجسد الصائم طوال الأربعين يومًا، التي لم  يهتم فيها الرب بطعام الجسد، أو ترك الجسد يتغذي بطعام الروح... إنه يعطينا درسًا  أن نهتم بما للروح، وليس بما للجسد. وفي هذا المجال نضع أمامنا كلام الوحي الإلهي  علي فم معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول إذ:
  بشرح موضوع  الاهتمام بما للجسد وما للروح.
  فيقول " أذن لا شي  من الدينونة الآن علي الذين هم في المسيح يسوع، السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب  الروح" (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم  الأسئلة والمقالات). وهذا ما نريد أن نسلك فيه في *  الصوم* وفي كل حياتنا. ويتابع الرسول شرحه  فيقول (فإن الذين هم حسب الجسد، فبما للجسد يهتمون. ولكن الذين هم حسب الروح، فبما  للروح يهتمون" (رو 8: 5).
  فهل أنت تهتم بما  للروح أم بما للجسد؟
  هل يهمك نموك  الروحي، أم رفاهية بصحة الروح، فسيمنحك الرب صحة الجسد أيضًا في فترة الصوم كما  شرحنا قبلًا ولكن الخطورة في الاهتمام بالجسد هي تلك العبارات الصعبة:
  "*لأَنَّ  اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ مَوْتٌ*.. *لأَنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ عَدَاوَةٌ للهِ"* *(رسالة  بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8: 6، 7).* مَنْ يستطيع  أن يحتمل هذا الكلام، ويظل سالكًا حسب الجسد؟! هوذا الرسول يقول أيضًا  *"فَالَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ لاَ  يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يُرْضُوا اللهَ." (رسالة  بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8: 8)*.  *"فَإِذًا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ نَحْنُ  مَدْيُونُونَ لَيْسَ لِلْجَسَدِ لِنَعِيشَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ  عِشْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَمُوتُونَ، وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ بِالرُّوحِ  تُمِيتُونَ أَعْمَالَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَحْيَوْنَ" (رسالة  بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8: 12، 13).* حسن قول الرسول هذا. فنحن في  الصوم لا نميت الجسد، إنما نميت أعمال الجسد، نميتها بالروح لنحيا. نحن لا نعذب  الجسد، أنما لا نسلك حسب الجسد.. لا نعطي للجسد نعطي للجسد شهوات ورغبات، إنما نعطيه  تساميًا، وارتفاعًا عن المادة، وتسليم ذاته لروح. لأن الرسول يقول: "ولكن  اهتمامًا  الجسد هو حياة وسلام" (رو 8: 6). هذا هو الصوم. لذلك أمام عبارات الرسول نسأل:
  هل أنت في الصوم  تهتم بما للروح؟
*  هذا ما نود إن نخصص له الفصول المقبلة، لكي يكون صومنا روحانيًا ومقبولًا أمام  الله. ولكي لا نركز إهتمامًا في الجانب الجسدي من الصوم، ونغفل العمل الروحي، ولكي  نفهم الصوم بطريقة روحية، ويكون لنا فيه منهج روحي لنفعنا.. وإن كان الصوم ليس هو  مجرد جوع للجسد، إنما هو بالأحرى غذاء للروح. فلنبحث عن أغذية الروح فما هي؟ وهل  تنالها الصوم أم لا؟*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

* الفصل الثالث: قدِّسوا صومًا
  23- معنى عبارة "قدسوا صومًا"*

 


  											 											قال الرب علي لسان  											يوئيل النبي "قدسوا صومًا، نادوا باعتكاف" (يوئيل  											1:14، 2:15). فما معني تقديسنا للصوم؟  											وكيف يكون؟
  كلمه "تقديس"  كانت في أصلها اليوناني تعني التخصيص.
  فلما قال الرب  لموسى " قدس لي كل بكر، كل فاتح رحم.. إنه لي" (خر 13: 2). كان يعني خصص لي هؤلاء  الأبكار، فلا يصيرون لغرض آخ: أبكار الناس كانوا يتفرغون لخدمة الرب قبل اختيار  هرون وأولاده. وأبكار البهائم كانت تقدم ذبائح.. والثياب المقدسة هي المخصصة للرب  لخدمه الكهنوت. وفي هذا قال الرب لموسى النبي " فيصنعون ثيابًا مقدسة لهرون أخيك  ولبنية، ليكهن لي "(خر 28: 5). أواني المذبح هي أوان مقدسة للرب، لأنها مخصصة  لخدمته، لا يمكن أن تستخدم في غرض آخر. وتقديس بيت للرب معناها تخصيص بيت للرب، فلا  يمكن أن يستخدم في أي غرض آخر سوي عبادة الرب " بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعي" (مت 21:  13). ولعل البعض يسأل: ما معني قول الرب عن تلاميذه " من أجلهم أقدس انا ذاتي.." (يو  17: 19)؟ معناها قول الرب عن تلاميذه " من أجلهم، أي لأجل الكنيسة، لأني جئت لأقدس  هؤلاء..




 Image: "Sanctity Fasting" (Joel 1:14; 2:15), ArabicBible verse
 		صورة: كلمة آية "قَدِّسُوا          صَوْمًا" (سفر          يوئيل 1: 14؛                  2: 15)​ 	    	  وبهذه تكون  المقدسات هي المخصصات للرب.
  أي أنها أشياء  للرب وحده وليس لغيره، هي مخصصه للرب، مثل البكور مثلًا. وفي هذا يقول الرب علي  لسان حزقيال النبي "هناك أطلب تقدماتكم وباكورات جزاكم مع جميع مقدساتكم" (حز 20:  40). ويقول عن بكور كل شجرة مثمرة " وفي السنة الرابعة يكون كل ثمرها قدسًا لتمجيد  الرب" (لا 19: 24) أي يكون ثمرها مخصصًا للرب، يعطي لكهنة الرب (حز 44: 30).  والموال التي تدخل إلي خزانه الرب في الهيكل، قيل عنها " تكون قدسًا للرب، وتدخل في  خزانه الرب "(يش 6: 19). أي تخصص للرب.
  وبنفس المعني كان  تقديس الأيام أي تكون مخصصه للرب.
  فعبارة " أذكر  يوم  السبت لتقدسه" (خر 20: 8) أي تخصص هذا اليوم للرب " لا تعمل فيه عملًا ما " إنه  للرب. وبنفس المعني تقديس كل مواسم الرب، كل أعياده. تقام فيها محافل مقدسة، وتخصص  تلك الأيام للرب. لا تعمل فيها أي عمل (لا 23: 7، 8، 21، 25، 31، 36).
  وهكذا تقدس *  الصوم*  معناه تخصيصه للرب.
  تكون أيام الصوم  مقدسه، أي مخصصة للرب. هي أيام ليست من نصيب العالم، ولكنها نصيب الرب، قدس للرب.  ولهذا وضح الوحي الإلهي هذا المعني بقوله " قدسوا صومًا نادوا باعتكاف". لأن  الاعتكاف يليق بسبب أعمالك الرسمية. أعتكف ما تستطيعه من الوقت لكي تتفرغ للرب  (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  والمقالات). وإن  ضاق وقتك علي الرغم منك، فهناك معني آخر للتخصيص:
  علي الأقل: خصص  هدف الصوم للرب.
*  وهكذا يكون صومًا مقدسًا أي مخصصًا للرب في هدفه، وفي سلوكه. بهذا ندخل في المعني  المتداول لكلمة مقدس، أي طاهر، لأنه للرب.. فهل  هدف صومك هو الرب.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  24- ما هو هدف  صومك؟!*

 

  											 											لماذا نصوم؟ ما و هدفنا من الصوم؟  											لأنه بناء علي هدف الإنسان، تتحدد  											وسيلته. وأيضًا بناء علي الهدف تكون  											النتيجة.
  هل نحن نصوم،  لمجرد أن الطقس هكذا؟
  لمجرد أنه ورد في  القطمارس، أو  التقويم (النتيجة)، أن الصوم قد بدأ، أو قد أعلنت الكنيسة هذا الأمر؟  إذن فالعامل الفلبي الجواني غير متكامل.. طبعًا طاعة الكنيسة آمر لازم، وطاعة  الوصية أمر لازم. ولكننا حينما نطيع الوصية، ينبغي أن نطيعها في روحانية وليس في  سطحية.. وان كانت الكنيسة قد رتبت لنا هذا الصوم، فقد رتبته من أجل العمق الروحي  الذي فيه. فما هو هذا العمق الروحي؟؟ وما هدفنا من الصوم؟
  هل هدفنا هو مجرد  حرمان الجسد وإذلاله
* في الواقع إن الحرمان الجسد ليس  فضيلة في ذاته، إنما هو مجرد وسيلة لفضيلة وهي أن تأخذ الروح مجالها. فهل نقتصر علي  الوسيلة، أم ندخل في الهدف منها وهو إعطاء الروح مجالها؟…  ما أكثر الأهداف الخاطئة التي تقف أمام الإنسان في صومه!*




St-Takla.org Image: Jesus Christ Pantokrator, Coptic icon at St. Makarios Monastery, Egypt
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          أيقونة قبطية تصور المسيح الضابط الكل، دير القديس مكاريوس، مصر​ 	    فقد يصوم البعض  لمجرد أن يرضي عن نفسه.
* لكي يشعر أنه إنسان بار، يسلك في  الوسائط الروحية، ولا يقصر في آيه وصية…  أو قد يصوم لكي ينال مديحًا لكي ينال مديحًا من الناس في صومه، أو في درجة صومه..  وهكذا يدخل في مجال المجد الباطل، أي يدخل في خطية! ما هو إذن الهدف السليم من    الصوم؟*
  الهدف السليم أننا  نصوم من أجل محبتنا لله.
  من أجل محبتنا،  نريد أن تكون أرواحنا ملتصقة بالله. ولا نشاء أن تكون أجسادنا عائقًا في طريق  الروح. لذلك نخضعها بالصوم لكي تتمشي مع الروح في عملها. وهكذا نود في الصوم، أن  نرتفع عن المستوي المادي وعن المستوي الجسداني، لكي نحيا في الروح، ولكي تكون هناك  فرصه لأرواحنا البشرية أن تشترك في العمل مع روح الله، وان تتمتع بمحبة الله  وبعشرته (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  والمقالات). حقًا ان التمتع بمحبة الله وحلاوة عشرته، من المفروض أن يكون أسلوب الحياة  كلها. ولكن لا ننسي أننا ننال ذلك بصورة مركزه في الصوم، فيها عمق أكثر، وحرص أكثر،  كتدريب وكتمهيد لكي تكون هذه المتعة بالله هي أسلوب الحياة كلها.
  فنحن نصوم لأن  الصوم يقربنا إلي الله.
  الصوم فيه اعتكاف،  والاعتكاف فرصة للصلاة والقراءة الروحية والتأمل. والصوم يساعد علي السهر وعلي  المطانيات. والسهر والمطانيات مجال للصلاة. والصوم فيه ضبط للإرادة وانتصار علي  الرغبات. وهذا يساعد علي التوبة التي هي الطريق إلي الله وإلي الصلح معه. ونحن نصوم  وفي صومنا تتغذي علي كل كلمة تخرج من فم الله (مت 4). إذن من اجل محبة الله وعشرته،  نحن نصوم. نصوم، لأن الصوم يساعد علي الزهد في العالميات والموت عن الماديات. وهذا  يقوينا علي الاستعداد للأبدي والالتصاق بالله. إن كان الصوم إذن هو أيام مخصصه لله  وحده، وإن كنا نصوم من اجل الله ومحبته، فإن سؤالًا يطرح نفسه علينا وهو:  
  هل هناك اصوام غير  مخصصه لله؟
  نعم، قد توجد  أصوام للبعض لا نصيب لله فيا. كإنسان يصوم ولا نصيب لله في حياته علي الرغم من  صومه! يصوم وهو كما هو، بكل أخطائه، لم يتغير فيه شئ! أو يصوم كعادة، أو خوفًا من  الإحراج لأجل سمعته كخادم. أو أن صيامه مجرد صوم جسداني كله علاقة بالجسد، ولا دخل  للروح فيه! أو هو صوم لمجرد إظهار المهارة، والقدرة علي الأمتناع عن * الطعام*. أو قد  يكون صومًا عن الطعام، وفي نفس الوقت يمتع نفسه بشهوات أخري لا يقوي علي الأمتناع  عنها..!
  يظن البعض أن  الصوم مجرد علاقة بين الإنسان وبين الطعام، دون أن يكون الله طرفًا ثالثًا فيها.
  كل اهتماماته في  صومه هي هذه: ما هي فترة الانقطاع؟ متي يأكل؟ وكيف ينمو في أطاله فترة إنقطاعه؟  وماذا يأكل؟ وكيف يمنع نفسه عن أصناف معينه من الطعام؟ وكيف يطوي أيامًا..؟ كأن  الصوم بين طرفين هو و الطعام، أو هو والجسد! دون أن يكون الله طرفًا في هذا الصوم  بأيه صورة من الصور!! أحقًا هذا صوم؟! إن الصوم ليس هو مجرد تعامل مع الجسد بل هو  تعامل مع الله. والصوم الذي لا يكون الله فيه، ليس هو صومًا علي الأطلاق.  
  نحن من أجل الله  نأكل، ومن أجله نصوم.
*  من اجل الله نأكل، لكي ينال هذا الجسد قوة يستطيع بها أن يخدم الله، وأن يكون  أمينًا في واجباته تجاه الناس. ونحن من أجل الله  نجوع لكي نخضع الجسد فلا يخطئ إلي  الله. ولكن يكون الجسد تحت سيطرتنا، ولا نكون نحن تحت سيطرة الجسد، لكي لا تكون  رغبات الجسد وشهواته هي قائدتنا في تصرفاتنا. وإنما نسلك حسب الروح  وليس حسب الجسد،  من أجل محبتنا لله، وحفاظًا علي شركتنا مع روحه القدوس.  أما في غير ذلك فيكون الصوم  مرفوضًا من الله.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  25- أصوام باطلة  ومرفوضة*

 

  											 											ليس كل صوم مقبولًا من الله. فهناك  											أصوام باطلة، لا تعتبر بالحقيقة  											أصوامأ، وهي مرفوضة من الله. وقد قدم  											لنا الكتاب أمثلة من هذه الأصوام  											المرفوضة.
*1-*     منها  الصوم الذي لكسب مديح الناس.
  الصوم المكشوف  الظاهر، الذي يشاء أن يكون مكشوفًا لكي يراه الناس ويمتدحوه. وعن هذا الصوم قال  السيد الرب في عظته علي الجبل: " ومتي صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين، فإنهم  يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. وأما  أنت فمتي صمت، فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك، لكي لا تظهر للناس صائمًا بل لأبيك الذي في  الخطاء. فأبوك الذي يري في الخفاء يجازيك علانية "(مت 6: 16-18) هذا الصوم الذي  لمديح الناس، ليس لأجل الله، ولا نصيب لله فيه. لذلك هو صوم باطل.




St-Takla.org Image: Too much self love? Pride
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		حب الأنا، الذات، محبة الذات، كبرياء​ *2**-*     وصوم  الفريسي الذي وقف مثال آخر لصوم غير مقبول.
  هذا الفريسي الذي  وقف أمام الله يتباهي بفضائله ويقول " أصوم يومين في الأسبوع وأعشر جميع أموالي".  وفي نفس الوقت كان يدين العشار قائلًا عن نفسه " لست مثل سائر الناس الظالمين  الخاطفين الزناه ولا مثل هذا العشار". لذلك لم يخرج من الهيكل مبررًا، مثلما خرج  العشار المنسحق القلب (لو 18: 9-14). وهذا المثل يرينا ان *  الصوم* الذي لا يمتزج  بالتواضع والانسحاق هو صوم مرفوض من الله لأن صاحبه يظن في نفسه أنه بار، ويحتقر  الآخرين (لو 18: 9).
  3- الصوم الذي هدفه  خاطئ، صوم غير مقبول.
  ومن أمثله هذا  الصوم أولئك اليهود الذين صنعوا اتفاقًا فيما بينهم " وحرموا أنفسهم قائلين إنهم لا  يأكلون ولا يشربون حتى يقتلوا بولس. وكان الذين صنعوا هذا التحالف نحو الأربعين "  أع 23: 12، 13). وطبعًا كان صومهم هذا خطية بل لا نستطيع أن نسميه صومًا بالمعني  الروحي.
  4- صوم الشعب  الخاطئ أيام  ارمياء النبي.
  هؤلاء لم يقبل  الرب صومهم بل قال عنهم لأرميا النبي " لا تصل لأجل هذا الشعب للخير حين يصومون لا  أسمع صراخهم. وحين يصعدون محرقه وتقدمه لا أقبلهم . بل بالسيف والجوع والوبأ أنا  أفنيهم" (أر 14: 11، 12) (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع  الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). هؤلاء لم يقبل الرب أصوامهم ولا صلواتهم ولا محرقاتهم،  لأنهم كانوا يعيشون في الشر، وقلوبهم لم تكن طاهرة قدامه..
  أذن الصوم البعيد  عن التوبة هو صوم غير مقبول.
  فالله يريد القلب  النقي، أكثر مما يريد الجسد الجائع. والإنسان الذي يصوم فمه عن * الطعام*، ولا يصوم  قلبه عن الخطايا، ولا يصوم لسانه عن الأباطيل، فصوم هذا الإنسان باطل، حتى إن يسلم  جسده ليحترق فلا ينتفع شيئًا (1 كو 13: 3)
  5- والصوم العيد  عن الرحمة و الصدقة، غير مقبول.
   وقد شرح الرب هذا  الأمر  لإشعياء النبي، فقال له "يقولون لماذا صمنا ولم تنظر؟ ذللنا أنفسنا ولم  تلاحظ؟.. ها إنكم للخصومة و لنزاع تصومون.. أمثل هذا يكون صوم اختاره.. هل تسمي هذا  صومًا ويومًا مقبولًا للرب؟! أليس هذا صومًا أختاره: حل قيود الشر، فَك عقد النير،  وإطلاق المسحوقين أحرارًا.. أليس أن تكسر للجائع خبزك، وأن تدخل المساكين التائهين  إلي بيتك.." (أش 58: 3- 7). فالذي يصوم، حتى ولو كان صومًا بتذللك بالمسوح و  الرماد، يحني فيه كالأسلة رأسه، هو صوم غير مقبول، أ لم يكن ممتزجًا بأعمال الرحمة  وبنقاوة القلب...
  6- والصوم الذي  ليس لأجل الله، صوم باطل.
  فقد يصوم إنسان،  لأن الأطباء أمروه بهذا. وقد يصوم آخر من أجل رشاقة جسده وحسن منظرة وكلاهما ليس من  أجل الله، ولا ينتفع روحيًا بصومه. وقد يصوم إنسان ثالث، بأسلوب إضراب عن الطعام، وليس  بهدف روحي، ولا من أجل الله.. كما يمتنع رابع عن الطعام حزنًا أو يأسًا، ولا نستطيع  أن نعتبر أحدًا من هؤلاء صائمًا بالحقيقة. نعود ونقول: كل صوم ليس هو من أجل الله،  وليس هو بسبب روحي، لا يمكن أن نعتبره صومًا علي الإطلاق، ولا يقبله الله.  
  فما هو الصوم  الروحي المقبول أمام الله؟
*  هو الصوم الذي تكون فيه علاقة عميقة مع الله. الصوم الذي تشعر فيه بالله في حياتك،  هو الفترة المقدسة التي تشعر أن الله يملكها، وأنها مخصصة كلها لله، وان وجود الله  ظاهرًا جدًا خلالها في كل تصرفاتك، وعلاقتك بالله تزداد وتنمو في كل يوم من أيام  الصوم، بمتعة روحية تشتهي بسببها أن يطول صومك ولا ينتهي. لعل هذا يجعلنا نفحص سؤال  هامًا وهو: ما علاقة الله بصومك؟!*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  26- ما علاقة  الله بصومك؟!*

 

  											 											ما الذي آخذه الله من صومك؟ وما الذي  											أخذته أنت من الله؟ ماذا أعطيت الله  											في صومك، وماذا أعطاك؟ هل كان صومك  											فتره غير عادية في حياتك؟ أيامًا  											مقدسة شعرت فيها بيقظة روحية تدعوك  											أن تذوق وتنظر ما أطيب الرب؟ هل  											اختبرت فيها كيف تسلك حسب الروح وليس  											حسب الجسد؟
  ليس الصوم هو  تغيير طعام بطعام.
   وليس هو امتناع  فتره معينة عن * الطعام*.. كل هذه مجرد وسائل، ولكنها ليست هي جوهر الصوم. فجوهر الصوم  هو انطلاق الروح من مطالب هذا الجسد، لكي يسمو الجسد معها، ويرتفع الإنسان بعيدًا  عن ثقل المادة، متجهين معًا في اتجاه واحد هو محبة الله، والتمتع بعشرته. هذا هو  الصوم المقدس، أي المخصص لله. ثلاثة أشياء لابد أن تخصصها لله في صومك، إن أردت ان  تقدس هذا الصوم لله.
  في الصوم تخصص  القلب و الفكر والإرادة لله.




St-Takla.org Image: From the contemporary Coptic art: Christ the Pantocrator
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          صورة من الفن القبطي المعاصر: المسيح ضابط الكل​ 	   فلا يكون كل صومك  هو انشغال بالأكل والشرب. وإنما امتناعك عن الأكل والشرب، وضبطك فيما تآكل وتشرب،  إنما هو   تدريب لهذه الإرادة كيف تقوي، ولا تكون قاصرة علي موضوع الطعام فحسب، وإنما  إرادتك التي نجحت في السيطرة علي الطعام، تقدم ذاتها لله في كل شيء.
  فلا تريد إلا ما  يريده الله..
  وهذه هي الحكمة من  *  الصوم*. أن منع النفس عن الكل، يمتد إلي أن يصير منعًا عامًا عن كل ما يغضب الله..  فلا يكفي أن تمنع نفسك عن الأطعمة الحيوانية، أو عن الكل عمومًا، وتبقي بلا ضابط في  خطايا معينة (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم  الأسئلة والمقالات)! إنما في صومك قدم إرادتك لله في كل تصرفاتك وقل له " لتكن لا إرادتي  بل إرادتك".
  إبحث إذن أين تشرد  إرادتك بعيدا عن الله.
  وركز علي هذه  النقطة بالذات لكي تنجح فيها، وتقدم لله إرادة صالحة ترضيه وهذا التدريب الذي تسلك  فيه أثناء الصوم، سوف يصحبك بعده أيضًا. لأنه من غير المعقول أن تضبط نفسك في البعد  عن خطايا معينه أثناء الصوم، ثم تبيح هذا الأمر لنفسك عندما ينتهي الصوم! وإلا فما  الذي تكون قد استفدته من صومك؟!
  أحرص أن يكون  الصوم قد غير فيك شيئًا.
  لا تأخذ من الصوم  مجرد تغيير الطعام، إنما تغيير الحياة إلي أفضل.. تغيير النقائص التي فيك، والضعفات  التي تحسها في علاقتك مع الله و الناس. لأنه ماذا تستفيد أن قهرت نفسك خلال خمسة  وخمسين يومًا في الصوم الكبير، وخرجت من الصوم كما كنت تمامًا قبله، دون أن تكون  علاقة حب مع الله، وعلاقة حب مع الله، وعلاقة ثابت فيه؟!
  تأمل كم صومًا مر  عليك، وأنت كما!
  كم هي الأصوام،  التي صمتها، منذ أن عرفت الله حتى الآن؟ كم سنة مرت عليك، وفي كل سنة  عدد من الأصوام، مع أربعاء وجمعة في كل أسبوع. تأمل لو كنت في كل صوم منها تنجح إرادتك، ولو  في الانتصار علي نقطة ضعف معينه حتى تصطلح مع الله فيها وتذوق حلاوة مشيئته.. تري  لو سلكت هكذا، كم كنت تري * حصاد* حياتك وفيرًا في الروحيات، وكم كانت علاقتك بالله  تزيد وتتعمق...
  لا تأخذ من الصوم  شكلياته، بل ادخل إلي العمق.
  فليس الصوم مجرد  شكليات ورسميات، ولا هو مجرد فروض أو طقوس، إنما هو نعمة أعطت لنا من الله، ونظمتها  الكنيسة لخيرنا الروحي. لأجل تنشيط أرواحنا، وتذكيرنا بالمثالية التي ينبغي أن نسلك  فيها، وتدريبنا علي " القداسة التي بدونها لا يعاين أحد الرب "(عب 12: 14).  
  الصوم إذن فترة  مقدسة مثالية غير عادية.
  يحتاج إلي تدبير  روحي من نوع خاص يتفق مع قدسيتها. حالمًا يبدأ الصوم نشعر أننا دخلنا في حياة لها  سموها، وفي أيام غير عادية نتدرب فيها علي حياة الكمال. ولذلك لا يجوز أن تمر علينا  شأنها كباقي الأيام... إنها صفحة جديدة في علاقتنا مع الله، ندخلها بشعور جديد  وبروح جديدة.. حقًا إن كل أيام حياتنا ينبغي أن تكون مقدسة. ولكن فترة الصوم هي  أيام مقدسة غير عادية. وإن سلكنا فيها حسنًا، سنصل غلي قدسية الحياة كلها.. إنها  فتره نتفرغ فيها لله علي قدر إمكاننا، ونعمق علاقتنا به.
  هل سمعتم عن الصوم  الذي يخرج الشياطين؟
  وكيف قال الرب عن  الشياطين " هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم (مت 17: 21). فأي صوم هذا الذي لا  تستطيع الشياطين أن تحتمله فتخرج؟ أهو مجرد الامتناع عن الطعام؟ كلا بلا شك. بل  إنها العلاقة القوية التي تربط الصائم بالله، هذه التي لا يحتملها الشيطان.. الدالة  التي بين الإنسان والله، دالة الحب وصلة الروح التي حرم منها الشيطان، ما ان يراها  حتى يتعب ويذهب.. القلب الملتصق بالله في الصوم، هذا يراه الشيطان فيهرب.  
  فهل قلبك ملتصق  بالله في الصوم؟
  هل تعطيه قلبك كما  تعطيه إرادتك؟ وهل تشعر بحبه أثناء الصوم؟ هل هذا الحب طابع واضح في صلواتك  وتاملاتك أثناء الصوم؟ وهل من أجل محبته نسيت طعامك وشرابك، ولم تعد تهتم بشيء من  هذا؟
  وكأنك تقول لجسدك  أثناء صومك:
  أنا لست متفرغًا  لك الآن. أكلت أو لم تأكل، هذا موضوع لم يعد يشغلني أو يهمني... " لكل شيء تحت  السموات وقت". وليس هذا هو وقتك.. أنا الآن مشغول بعمل روحي مع الله. فتعال اشترك  معنا، أن أردت أن يكون لك كيان في هذا الصوم. أما الطعام فليس الان مجاله. طعامي  الآن هو كل كلمة تخرج من فم الله. هذه هي مشاعر من يقول في صومه مع القديس يوحنا  الرائي:
  كنت في الروح في  يوم الرب (رؤ 1: 10).
  ولا شك أن يوم  الصوم هو يوم للرب. فهل انت " في الروح " أثناء صومك؟ هل نسيت جسدك تمامًا بكل ماله  من رغبات ومطالب واحتياجات، وفضلت أن تحيا في الروح خلال فترة الصوم؟ ليس للجسد  عندك سوي الضروريات التي لا قيام له بدونها.. وكأنك تقول مع بولس الرسول " في الجسد  أم خارج الجسد، ليست أعلم. الله يعلم "(2كو 12: 3).
  هل يكون فكرك  منشغلًا بالله في صومك؟
  في أثناء  القداس  الإلهي ينادي  الأب الكاهن  قائلًا " أين هي عقولكم "؟ ويجيب الشعب " هي عند الرب". وانا اريد ان أسأل  نفس السؤال أثناء الصوم " أين هي عقولكم "؟ أتستطيع ان تجيب " هي  عند الرب "؟ أليس الصوم فترة مقدسة لله، مخصصة له، يجب فيها ان ينشغل الفكر  بالله  وحده؟ افحص يا أخي نفسك، وأبحث عن أفكارك اين هي أثناء الصوم.
  هل مشاغل الدنيا  تملأ فكرك أثناء الصوم؟
  فأنت في دوامه  العمل، وفي دوامة الأخبار، وفي دوامة الأحاديث مع الناس، لا تجد وقتًا لله تعطيه  فيه فكرك! وربما تصوم حتى الغروب، وفكرك ليس مع الله، قد أرهقه الجولان في الأرض و  التمشي فيها..! وربما تفكر في التافهات، وتتكلم عن التافهات، والله ليس علي فكرك،  ولا تذكره إلا حينما تجلس لتآكل، فنصلي قبل الأكل، وتذكر الله وتذكر انك كنت  صائمًا! هل هذا صوم روحي يريح ضميرك؟! ليتك إذن تذكر قول داود النبي:
  جعلت الرب أمامي  في كل حين.
  هو أمامي في كل  عمل أعمله، وفي كل كلمة أقولها.إنه شاهد علي كل شيء. وأيضًا جعلته أمامي لأنه هدفي  الذي لا أريد أن اتحول عنه لحظه واحدة وهو امامي لأنني من أجله وحده أصوم لكي لا  أنشغل عنه بل اجعله أمامي كل حين.. أن كنت في الأيام العادية، ينبغي أن تضع الله  أمامك في كل حين، فكم بالأكثر في فترات الصوم التي هي مخصصة لله ومقدسة له؟  
  إن كان الله ليس  علي فكرك، فلست صائمًا.
  يوم الصوم الذي  لا تفكر فيه في الله، اشطبه من أيام صومك، إنه لا يمكن أن يدخل تحت عنوان "قدسوا  صومًا".. ولكن لعل البعض يسأل: كيف يمكنني تنفيذ هذا الأمر، وأنا أعيش في العالم،  ولي مسئوليات كثيرة ينبغي أن أفكر فيها؟
  إذن احفظ التوازن،  وأمامك ثلاث قواعد:
*1-*   لا تجعل  مسئولياتك تطغي، بحيث تستقطب كل أفكارك، ولا تبقي في ذهنك موضعًا لله.. أجعل  لمسئولياتك حدودًا، وأعط لربك مجالًا.
*2-*    كل فكر  لا يرضي الله إبعده عنك، فهو لا يتفق مع المجال القدسي الذي تعيش فيه. وكما يقول  القديس بولس الرسول " مستأسرين كل فكر لطاعة المسيح "(2 كو 10: 5). لذلك لا تنجس  صومك بفكر خاطئ. فالفكر الذي يطيع المسيح استبقه معك، والذي لا يطيع اطرده عنك.
  3- إشرك الله معك  في أفكارك، وفي أهداف أفكارك. وقل:
  أنا من أجل الله  أفكر في هذا الموضوع.
  أنت تفكر في  مسئولياتك. حسنًا تفعل. ولكن لا تجعلها منفصلة عن الله. الله هو الذي أعطاك هذه  المسئوليات. وأنت من أجل تفكر فيها. ولا يكون فكرك فيها منفصلًا عن الله.. من أجل  الله تفكر في شئون عملك. ومن أجله تفكر في دروسك ومذكراتك. ومن اجله تفكر في خدمتك  وفي مسئوليتك العائلية. بشرط أن هذا التفكير كله لا يبعدك عن الله الذي هو الأصل  والأساس. فكر في مسئولياتك العائلية. بشرط أن هذا التفكير كله لا يبعد عن الله الذي  هو الأصل والأساس. فكر في مسئولياتك. وقل للرب أثناء ذلك:
  إشترك في العمل مع  عبيدك.
  طالب مثلًا يذاكر  أثناء الصيام. والله يشترك معه. هو يذاكر والله يعطيه الفهم، ويثبت المعلومات في  ذهنة وفي ذاكرته. وهذا التلميذ يقول للرب " أنا يا رب لا أستطيع أن أفهم من ذاتي.  أنت تجلس معي وتفهمني،و أشكرك بعد ذلك لأنك كنت معي.. وأنا أذاكر يا رب، ليس من اجل  العلم، ولا من أجل مستقبلي، إنما من أجلك أنت، لكي يعرف الكل أن أولادك ناجحون، وأن  كل عمل يقومون به يكونون أمناء فيه، ويكون الرب معهم ويأخذ بيدهم، فيحبك الناس  بسببهم..." تقول لله: من أجلك آكل، ومن أجلك أصوم.
  من أجلك آكل، لكي  آخذ قوة أقف بها في الصلاة، وأسهر بها في التأمل، وأخدم بها أولادك، ويأخذ بها  الناس فكرة أن أولادك أمناء في عملهم وأنا اصوم، لكي يمكن لروحي أن تلتصق بك دون  عائق من الجسد. هكذا تكون في الصوم مع الله في كل عمل تعمله.
  وتدخل في شركة مع  المسيح الذي صام.
  تشترك معه في  الصوم، علي قدر ما تستطيع طبيعتك الضعيفة أن تحتمل. هو صام عنك، فعلي الأقل تصوم عن  نفسك. وهو قد رفض هذا الخبز المادي، وأنت تشترك معه في رفض هذا الطعام البائد. وهو  كان يتغذي بحبه للآب وعشرته معه، وأنت أيضًا تكون كذلك. وهو انتصر علي الشيطان  أثناء صومه، وأنت تطلب إليه ان يقودك في موكب نصرته..
  وبهذا يكون الصوم  فترة غذاء روحي لك.
  أخطر ما يتعب  البعض في الصوم، أن يكون الجسد لا يتغذي و الروح أيضًا لا تتغذي وهذا الوضع يجعل  الصوم فترة حرمان أو تعذيب، وليس هذا هو المعني الروحي للصوم. بل إن هذا الحرمان  يعطي صورة قاتمه للصوم، إذ يقتصر علي حرمان الجسد (سلبيًا) ويترك غذاء الروح من  الناحية الإيجابية.
  وغذاء الروح معروف  وهو:
* الصلاة، والتأمل،  وقراءة الكتاب  المقدس، وكل القراءات الروحية كأقوال الآباء  وسير القديسين،  والألحان والتسابيح،  والإجتماعات والأحاديث الروحية و  المطانيات،…  وما أشبه. وغذاء الروح يشمل أيضًا المشاعر الروحية، ومحبة الله التي تتغذي بها  الروح وكل أخبار الأبدية..*
  والروح إذا تغذي،  تستطيع أن تحمل الجسد.
  وهذا نراه واضحًا  جدًا في أسبوع الآلام، إذ تكون درجة النسك فيه شديدة وفترة الإنقطاع طويلة. ولكن  الجسد يحتمل دون تعب، بسبب الغذاء التي تأخذه الروح خلال هذا الأسبوع من ذكريات  آلام المسيح، ومن القراءات والألحان والطقوس الخاصة  بالبصخة، وتركيز العقل في الرب  وآلامه.. وكثيرًا ما يقرأ الإنسان، ويشبع بالقراءة ولذتها، ويحين موعد الطعام، فلا  يجد رغبة في أن يكمل القراءة. لأن الروح تغذت فحملت الجسد فلم يشعر بجوع.. إذن اعط  الروح غذاءها أثنا الصوم. وكن واتقًا إن غذاء الروح سيعطي الجسد قوة يحتمل بها  الصوم. كما أن صوم الجسد يعطي عمل الروح قوة إذ يكون عملا روحيًا بزهد الجسد وزهد  الفكر. ولذلك نجد:
  صلوات الصوم اعمق،  وقداسات الصوم أعمق.
  هي صلوات خارجة من  جسد صائم قد أسلم قيادته للروح. وهي صلوات خارجه من قلب صائم عن الماديات، ومن روح  صائمه عن كل شهوة عالمية. لذلك تكون صلاة قوية. كصلوات الليل ونصف الليل التي  يصليها الإنسان بجسد خفيف بعيد عن الأكل. آباؤنا في أصوامهم كانوا يهتمون بعمل  الروح. فماذا عن أكلهم؟
  كانوا أيضًا في  تناول الطعام يهتمون بعمل الروح.
  وذلك انهم كانوا  يكلفون واحدا منهم يقرأ لهم شيئًا من سير القديسين وأقوال الآباء أثناء تناولهم  للطعام، حتى لا ينشغلون بالأكل المادي ولا يتفرغون له، وحتي يكون لهم غذاؤهم الروحي  أيضًا أثناء تناولهم غذاء الجسد. وهكذا تعودوا عدم التفرغ لعمل الجسد، وتعودوا  سيطرة الروح علي كل عمل من أعمال الجسد. هناك وصايا تامر بالصوم. ولكن آباءنا لم  يصوموا بسبب المر.
  لم يصوموا طاعة و  للوصية، إنما محبة للوصية.
  الطاعة درجة  المبتدئين. ولكن الحب هو درجة الناضجين و الكاملين. وآباؤنا لم يكن الصوم بالنسبة  إليهم أمرًا ولا فرضًا ولا طقسًا، إنما كان لذة روحية، وجدوا فيها شبعًا، ووجدوا  فيها راحة نفوسهم وأجسادهم.
  وفي الصوم لم يقف  آباؤنا عند حدود طاعة الوصية، وإنما دخلوا في روحانية الوصية..
*  وروحانية الوصية الخاصة بالصوم هو لخيرنا، ولولا ذلك ما أمرنا الله بالصوم  وبالإضافة إلي ما قلناه، سنشرح هذا الأمر بالتفصيل بمشيئة الرب في الفصل المقبل  الخاص (بالفضائل  المصاحبة للصوم). أما ألان فسنتحدث عن أقدس أصوام السنة وهو  الصوم  الكبير.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  27- الصوم  الكبير*

 
  											 											الصوم الكبير عبارة عن ثلاثة أصوام: 											
  الأربعين المقدسة  في الوسط. يسبقها أسبوع أما أن نعتبره تمهيديًا للأربعين المقدسة، أو تعويضيًا عن  أيام السبوت التي لا يجوز فيها الانقطاع عن * الطعام*. يعقب ذلك أسبوع الآلام. وكان في  بداية العصر الرسولي صومًا قائمًا بذاته غير مرتبط بالصوم الكبير.
  والصوم الكبير  أقدس أصوام السنة.
  وأيامه هي أقدس  أيام السنة، ويمكن أن نقول عنه إنه صوم سيدي، لأن سيدنا يسوع المسيح قد صامه. وهو  صوم من الدرجة الأولي، إن قسمت أصوام الكنيسة إلي درجات.
 



St-Takla.org Image: The Great Lent
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          الصوم الكبير​     هو فترة تخزين  روحي للعام كله.
  فالذي لا يستفيد  روحيًا من   الصوم الكبير، من الصعب أن يستفيد من أيام أخري أقل روحانية. والذي يقضي  أيام *  الصوم* الكبير باستهانة، من الصعب عليه يدقق في باقي أيام السنة. حاول أن  تستفيد من هذا الصوم في ألحانه وقراءاته وطقوسه وروحياته الخاصة وقداساته التي تقام  بعد الظهر.
  كان الآباء يتخذون  الصوم الكبير مجالًا للوعظ.
  لأن الناس يكونون  خلاله في حالة روحية مستعدة لقبول الكلمة. حقًا عن الوعظ مرتب في كل أيام السنة.  ولكن عظات الصوم الكبير لها عمق أكثر. وهكذا فإن كثيرًا من كتب  القديس يوحنا ذهبي  الفم، كانت عظات له ألقاها في الصوم الكبير، وكذلك كثير من كتب القديس أوغسطينوس.  بل أن الكنيسة كانت تجعل أيام الصوم الكبير فترة لإعداد المقبلين للإيمان.  
  فتعدهم بالوعظ في  الصوم الكبير ليتقبلوا نعمة المعمودية.
  فكانت تقام فصول  للموعوظين خلال هذا الصوم تلقي فيها عليهم عظات لتعليمهم قواعد الإيمان وتثبيتهم  فيها. وهكذا ينالون العماد في يوم أحد التناصير، لكي يعيدوا مع المؤمنين الأحد  التالي  أحد الشعانين ويشتركون معهم في صلوات البصخة وأفراح عيد القيامة  (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  والمقالات). ومن أمثلة  ذلك عظات  	 القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي إعداد الموعوظين للإيمان بشرحه لهم قانون الإيمان  في أيام الصوم الكبير.
  ولاهتمام الكنيسة  بالصوم الكبير جعلت له طقسًا خاصًا.
  فله ألحان خاصة،  فترة إنقطاع أكبر. وله قراءات خاصة، ومردات خاصة، وطقس خاص في رفع بخور باكر،  ومطانيات خاصة في القداس قبل تحليل الخدام نقول فيها (اكلينومين تاغوناطا). ولهذا  يوجد للصوم الكبير  قطمارس خاص. كما انه تقرأ فيه قراءات من العهد القديم. وهكذا  يكون له جو روحي خاص.
  وقد عَيّنت الكنيسة  له أسبوعًا تمهيديًا يسبقه. حتى لا يدخل الناس إلي الأربعين المقدسة مباشرة بدون  استعداد. وإنما هذا الأسبوع السابق، يمهد الناس للدخول في هذا الصوم المقدس، وفي  نفس الوقت يعوض عن إفطارنا في السبوت التي لا يجوز الانقطاع فيها.
  بل الكنيسة مهدت  له أيضا بصوم يونان.
فصوم يونان، أو  صوم نينوي يسبق الصوم الكبير بأسبوعين، ويكون بنفس الطقس تقريبًا وبنفس الألحان،  حتى يتنبه الناس لقدوم الصوم الكبير ويستعدون له بالتوبة التي هي جوهر صوم نينوي.  وكما اهتمت الكنيسة بإعداد أولادها للصوم الكبير، هكذا ينبغي علينا نحن أيضا أن  نلاقيه بنفس الاهتمام.
  وإن كان السيد  المسيح قد صار هذا الصوم عنا،
  وهو في غير حاجة  إلي الصوم، فكم ينبغي أن نصوم نحن في مسيس الحاجة إلي الصوم لكي نكمل كل بر، كما  فعل المسيح. ومن اهتمام الكنيسة بهذا الصوم أنها أسمته الصوم الكبير
  فهو الصوم الكبير  في مدته، والكبير في قدسيته.
  إنه أكبر الأصوام  في مدته التي هي خمسة وخمسون يومًا. وهو أكبرها في قدسيته، لأنه صوم المسيح له  المجد مع تذكارًا لآلامه المقدسة. لذلك فالخطية في الصوم الكبير أكثر بشاعة.
  حقًا إن الخطية هي  الخطية. ولكنها أكثر بشاعة في الصوم الكبير مما في باقي الأيام العادية. لأنّ الذي  يخطئ في الصوم عمومًا، وفي الصوم الكبير خصوصًا، هو في الواقع يرتكب خطية مزدوجة:  بشاعة الخطية ذاتها، يضاف إليها الاستهانة بقدسية هذه الأيام. إذن هما خطيئتان وليس  واحدة.
  والاستهانة بقدسية  الأيام، دليل علي قساوة القلب.
  فالقلب الذي لا  يتأثر بروحانية هذه الأيام المقدسة، لا شك أنه من الناحية الروحية قلب قاس يخطئ في  الصوم، ينطبق عليه قول السيد المسيح "إن كان النور الذي فيك ظلامًا، فالظلام كم  يكون" (مت 6:23). أي إن كانت هذه الأيام المقدسة المنيرة فترة للظلام، فالأيام  العادية كم تكون؟!
  وقد اهتم  الآباء  الرهبان القديسون بالصوم الكبير.
  حياتهم كلها كانت  صومًا. ولكن أيام الصوم الكبير كانت لها قدسية خاصة في الأجيال الأولي، حيث كانوا  يخرجون من الأديرة في الأربعين المقدسة ويتوحدون في الجبال. ولعلنا نجد مثالًا لهذا  في  قصة القديس   زوسيما القس  ولقائه بالقديسة مريم القبطية التائبة. وهكذا كان أيضًا نفس الاهتمام  في رهبنة القديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين، وفي كثير أثيوبيا.
  فلنهتم نحن أيضًا  بهذه الأيام المقدسة.
  أن كنا لا نستطيع  أن نطوي الأيام كما كان يفعل السيد المسيح له المجد فعلي الأقل فلنسلك بالزهد  الممكن، وبالنسك الذي نستطيع أن نحتمله. وأن كنا لا نستطيع أن ننتهر الشيطان ونهزمه  بقوة كما فعل الرب، فعلي الأقل فلنستعد لمقاومته. ولنذكر ما قاله القديس بولس  الرسول في رسالته إلي العبرانيين معاتبًا "لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم مجاهدين ضد  الخطية" (عب 12: 4). مفروض إذن أن يجاهد الإنسان حتى الدم في مقاومة الخطية. إن  كانت ثلاثة أيام صامتها أستير وشعبها، وكان لها مفعولها القوي؛ فكم بالأولى خمسة  وخمسون؟
  هنا وأقول لنفسنا  في عتاب:
*  كم "صوم كبير" مَرَّ علينا في حياتنا، بكل ما في الصوم الكبير من روحيات؟ لو كنا نجني  فائدة روحية في كل صوم، فما حصاد هذه السنين كلها في أصوامها الكبيرة التي صمناها،  وباقي الأصوام الأخرى أيضًا؟ إن المسألة تحتاج إلي جدية في الصوم، وإلي روحانية في  الصوم، ولا نأخذ الأمر في روتينية أو بلا مبالاة.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

الفصل الرابع: فضائل ومشاعر مُصاحِبةٌ للصوم
    28- الصوم مصحوب بفضائل



    إن الذين يصومون ولا يستفيدون من صومهم، لابد أنهم صاموا بطريقة خاطئة، فالعيب لم يكن في الصوم، وإنما كان في الطريقة. وهؤلاء أما أنهم صاموا بطريقة جسدانية، ولم يهتموا بالفضائل المصاحبة للصوم أو أنهم اتخذوا الصوم غاية في ذاتها، بينما هو مجرد وسيلة توصل إلي غاية. والغاية هي إعطاء الفرصة للروح.

     إن الصوم هو فترة روحيات مركزة.

    فترة حب لله، والتصاق به. وبسبب هذا الحب ارتفع الصائم عن مستوي الجسد الجسدانيات.

    هو ارتفاع عن الأرضيات ليتذوق الإنسان السمائيات. إنه فتره مشاعر مقدسة نحو الله. علي الأقل فيها الشعور بالوجود مع الله والدالة بالوجود مع الله والدالة معه. وهو فترة جهاد روحي: جهاد مع النفس، ومع الله، وجهاد ضد الشيطان.

    St-Takla.org Image: WWJD What would Jesus do? Carrying the Cross and serving others صورة: ماذا كان سيفعل المسيح في موقف كهذا؟ - حمل الصليب و خدمة الآخرين

    St-Takla.org Image: WWJD What would Jesus do? Carrying the Cross and serving others

    صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا: ماذا كان سيفعل المسيح في موقف كهذا؟ - حمل الصليب و خدمة الآخرين

    أيام الصوم هي أيام للطاقة الروحية وفترة تخزين. فمن عُمْق الروحيات التي يحصل عليها في الصوم، يأخذ الصائم طاقة روحية تسنده في أيام الإفطار. فالذي يكون أمينًا لروحياته في الصوم الكبير مثلًا، يحصل علي خزين روحي يقويه أيام الخمسين حيث لا صوم ولا مطانيات.. ولكي يكون صوم الإنسان روحيًا، عليه بالملاحظات الآتية:

    1-    يكون الصوم روحانيًا في هدفه ودوافعه:

    لا يكون اضطرارًا، أو لكسب المديح، أو بسبب عادة. إنما يصوم لأجل محبة الله، ارتفاعًا عن الماديات والجسدانيات لتأخذ الروح فرصتها.

    2-    يكون الصوم فترة للتوبة ونقاوة القلب:

    يحرص فيه الصائم علي حياة مقدسة مقبولة أمام الله. فيها الاعتراف وتبكيت النفس، وفيها التناول من الأسرار المقدسة..

    3-    يكون الصوم فترة غذاء روحي ببرنامج روحي قوي:

    ويهتم فيه بكل الوسائط الروحية. ولا يركز حول أمور الجسد في الصوم، أنما علي أمور الروح. وأضعًا أمامه باستمرار ليس مجرد نوعية الطعام الصيامي، وإنما علي أمور الروح. واضعًا أمامه باستمرار ليس مجرد نوعية الصيامي، وأنما قدسية أيام الصوم وما يليق بها، لكي تقوي روحه فيها (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. الصوم يوصل إلي قوة الروح. وقوة الروح تساعد علي الصوم.

    وفي الصوم فضائل يرتبط بعضها بالبعض الآخر.

    الصوم يساعد علي السهر لخفة الجسد. والسهر يساعد علي القراءة والصلاة. والقراءة الروحية أيضًا تساعد علي الصلاة. والعمل الروحي في مجموعة يحفظ الإنسان الروحي ساهرًا. القراءة مصدر للتأمل، والتأمل يقوي الصلاة. والصلاة أيضًا مصدر للتأمل..

    والصوم يرتبط بالميطانيات. والمطانيات تساعد علي التواضع وانسحاق علي الواضع وأنسحاق القلب كما ان انسحاق الجسد بالصوم يوصل إلي إنسحاق الروح.

    كما يرتبط الصوم بفضائل تتعلق بغرض الصوم.

    فهناك صوم غرضه الاستعداد للخدمة، كصوم الرسل. وصوم غرضه التوبة كصوم نينوي. وصوم غرضه إنقاذ الشعب، كصوم استير.. وهناك من يصوم لأجل غيره، وفي ذلك حب وبذل ومشاركة. وكلها أصوام ممزوجة بفضائل خاصة. ليتنا نتذكر في صومنا أن السيد المسيح صام وهو ممتلئ بالروح. أما نحن فعلي الأقل فلنصم لكي نمتلئ بالروح.


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  29- الصوم تصحبه  التوبة*

 

  											 											الصوم أيام مقدسة، يحياها الإنسان في  											قداسة.
  لابد أن يكون فيها  الفكر مقدسًا. والقلب مقدسًا، والجسد أيضًا مقدسًا.الصوم فترة تريد فيها ان تقترب  إلي الله، بينما الخطية تبعدك عنه. لذلك يجب أن تبتعد عن الخطية بالتوبة، لتستطيع  الالتصاق بالله. في الصوم، يصوم الجسد عن * الطعام*، وتصوم الروح عن كل شهوة ارضية،  وكل رغبة عالمية، وتصوم عن الملاذ الخاصة بالجسد. وهكذا تقترب إلي الله  بالتوبة.  فاسأل نفسك: هل أنت كذلك؟
  بدون التوبة يرفض  الله صومك ولا يقبله. وبهذا تكون لا ربحت سماءًا ولا أرضًا. وتكون قد عذبت نفسك بلا  فائدة.. فإن أردت ان يقبل الله صومك، راجع نفسك في كل خطاياك، وأرجع عنها.. لقد  أعطانا الله درسًا، حينما تقدم التوبة قبل صومه. وكان ذلك رمزًا.
  خذ مثالًا واضحًا  من صوم نينوي.




St-Takla.org Image: Pride and meekness, repentance
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          الكبرياء و تواضع، التوبة​ 	    قال عنها الكتاب  في صومهم إنهم رجعوا كل واحد عن طريقه الرديئة وعن الظلم الذي في أيديهم (يون3: 8)
  :8). ولهذا السبب  لم يشأ الرب أن يهلكهم " لما رأي أعمالهم أنهم رجعوا عن طريقهم الرديئة" (يون  3:10). ولم يقل لما رأي مسوحهم وصومهم، بل رأي توبتهم هذه التي كانت هي العنصر  الأساسي في صومهم.
  وفي سفر يوئيل نري  مثالًا للتوبة المصاحبة للصوم.
  حيث قال الرب  للشعب علي لسان نبيه "أرجعوا إلي بكل قلوبكم وبالصوم والبكاء والنوح.. مزقوا  قلوبكم لا ثيابكم، وأرجعوا إلي الرب إلهكم لأنه رؤوف.." (يوئيل 2: 12، 13). واضح  هنا أن *  الصوم* مصحوب بالتوبة و  البكاء. إذن ليس هو مجرد امتناع عن العام  (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  والمقالات).. إنه مشاعر  قلب من الداخل نحو الله.
  وفي صوم دانيال  النبي، قدم توبة الشعب كله.
  لقد صام، واعترف  للرب قائلًا " أخطأنا وأثمنا، وعلمنا الشر وحدنا عن وصاياك.. لك يا سيد البر، أما  لنا فخزي الوجوه.. يا سيد لنا خزي الوجوه، لملوكنا ولرؤسنا ولآبائنا أخطأنا إليك "(دا  9: 5-8).
  إذن اصطلح مع الله  في صومك..
  لا تقل " إلي متي  يا رب تنساني؟ إلي الانقضاء؟ حتى متي أحجب وجهي عنك " طهروا إذن نفوسكم وقدسوها،  واستعدوا للقاء هذه الأيام، استعدوا بإسكان الله في قلوبكم، وليس بمجرد الامتناع عن  الطعام.
  إن كنت في خطية،  إصطلح مع الله. وان كنت مصطلحا معه، عمق محبتك له.
  وأن أبطلت الخطية  في الصوم، إستمر في أبطالها بعده
  فليست التوبة  قاصرة علي الصوم فقط، وإنما هي تليق بالصوم ويتدرب الإنسان عليها، فيتنقي قلبه،  يحفظ بهذا النقاء كمنهج حياة.
  وفي ذلك كله، أعدد  نفسك للجهاد ضد الشيطان.
* قال يشوع بن سيراخ "يا  بني ان اقبلت لخدمة الرب الاله فاثبت على البر والتقوى واعدد نفسك للتجربة"..   (سفر  يشوع بن سيراخ 2: 1)*
*   إن الشيطان إذ يري صومك وتوبتك، يحسد عملك الروحي، فيحاربك ليفقدك ثمرة عملك،  ويلتمس الحيل إسقاطك لك " لن أتركك حتى تكمل كل بر".. تذكر إذن قول القديس بطرس  الرسول " قاوموه راسخين في الإيمان" (2بط 5: 9).*
*   الصوم إذن فترة حروب روحية كما  حدث للسيد له المجد (مت 4). وهي أيضًا فترة إنتصار لمن يشترك مع المسيح في صومه.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  30- الصوم تصحبه  الصلاة والعبادة*

 

  											 											الصوم بدون صلاة يكون مجرد عمل جسداني. 											
  وهكذا يفقد طابعة  الروحي ويفقد فائدته الروحية.. وليس الصوم هو الاكتفاء بمنع الجسد عن * الطعام*، فهذه  ناحية سلبيه. أما الناحية الإيجابية فتظهر في إعطاء الروح غذاءها. الذين يصمون،  وليس في أصوامهم أي عمل روحي، لا صلاة، ولا تأمل، ولا قراءات روحية، ولا ألحان ولا  تراتيل، ولا مطانيات، هؤلاء تكون أصوامهم ثقلًا عليهم، وبلا فائدة. ما الفرق بين  هؤلاء وأصوام البوذيين و الهندوس. وأين *  شركة الروح القدس* في الصوم؟! الصوم فرصة  للصلاة، لأن  صلاة واحدة تصليها في صومك، هي أعمق من مائة صلاة وانت ممتلئ بالطعام  وصوتك يهز الجبل!
  الكنيسة تعلمنا  باستمرار ارتباط الصلاة بالصوم.
  وفي  قسمة الصوم  الكبير في  القداس الإلهي تتكرر عبارة "بالصلاة و الصوم".  والسيد المسيح لما تكلم  عن إخراج الشياطين، قال "هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصلاة و الصوم" وهكذا قرن الصوم  بالصلاة.
  والأصوام المشهورة  في الكتاب، مرتبطة أيضًا بالصلاة.




St-Takla.org Image: The Praying Hands, painting by Albret Durar
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		اليدين المصليتين - الفنان ألبرت دورار​ 	    ففي صوم نحميا  يقول "فلما سمعت هذا الكلام، جلست وبكيت، ونحت أيامًا، وصمت وصليت.. وقل " أيها  الرب إله السماء.. لتكن أذنك مصغية وعيناك مفتوحتين، لتسمع صلاة عبدك الذي يصلي  إليك الآن نهارا وليلًا.." (نح 1: 4-6) وبدأ يعترف بخطايا الشعب، طالبًا الرحمة  وتَدَخُّل الرب.. وصوم عزرا أيضًا كان مصحوبًا بالصلاة والصراع مع الله، بقوله: "أمل  أذنك يا إلهي واسمع. أفتح عينيك وانظر خرابنا و المدينة التي دعي أسمك عليها لأنه  ليس لأجل برنا نطرح تضرعاتنا أمام وجهك، بل لأجل نفسك يا إلهي، لأن أسمك دعي علي  مدينتك وعلي شعبك "(دا 9: 18،19). وصوم نينوى كانوا فيه " يصرخون إلي الله بشدة" (يون 3:8).
  فاصرخوا إلي الرب  خلال صومكم، وارفعوا إليه قلوبًا منسحقة.
  وثقوا ان الله  يستجيب لصومك وصراخكم، وينتهر الرياح والأمواج، فيهدأ البحر. حقًا ما أعمق الصلوات،  إن كانت في أيام مقدسة، ومن  قلوب متذللة أمام الله بالصوم، ومتنقية بالتوبة، وكم  يكون عمقها إن كانت مصحوبة أيضًا بقداسات وتناول (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع  هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. درب نفسك في  *  الصوم* علي محبة  الصلاة والصراع مع الله. وقد كتبنا لك في الفصل الخامس مجموعة تدريبات عن الصلاة.
  والمهم في صلاتك  أن تعطي الله قلبك وفكرك.
  ولا تحاول  أن تريح  ضميرك بشكليات، بمجموعة من التلاوات لا عمق فيها وليست حاجة من القلب، ثم  تقول "أنا صمت وصليت"! فالرب يعاتب قائلًا "هذا الشعب يكرمني بشفتيه، أما  قلبه فمبتعد  عني بعيدًا" (مر 7: 6). إن الصلاة صلة، فاشعر أثناء صلاتك وصومك، أنك في  صله مع  الله. وغن كان تقديس الصوم معناه تخصيصه للرب:
  فهل فترة صومك  خصصتها للصلاة وللعمل الروحي؟
  هل هي فترة صلاة  وتأملات وقراءات روحية، وتخزين روحي، وتفرغ لله وعشرته؟ وهل صلواتك فيها أضعاف  صلواتك في الأيام العادية. وأن لم تخصص فيها أكبر وقت لله، فهل خصصت له مشاعرك  وعواطفك؟
  إن الصوم المصحوب  بعشرة الله، يتحول إلي متعة روحية.
*  وفي هذه المتعة، يحاول الصائم أن يكثر من صومه، ويصبح الطعام ثقلًا عليه، لأنه  يرجعه إلي استعمال الجسد الذي استراح منه إلي حين طوال ساعات انقطاعه.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  31- الصوم مصحوب  بالتذلُّل والبكاء*

 

  											 											الصوم فترة تنسحق فيها الروح أمام  											الله، بالتوبة والدموع وانكسار القلب  											واتضاعه، فتعرف الذات ضعفها، أنها  											تراب ورماد، وتلجأ إلي القوة العليا. 											
  حينما ينسحق الجسد  بالجوع، تنسحق الروح أيضًا وفي انسحاقها،  وتنحني النفس أمام الله خاشعة ذليلة معترفة بخطاياها وتذلل النفس يحنن قلب الله  وقلوب السمائيين جميعًا. والإنسان في اتضاعه وشعوره بضعفه، يشعر أيضًا بزهد في كل شيء، ولا يتعلق قلبه بآيه شهوة فيكلم الله بعمق.
والكتاب المقدس  يقدم أمثلة عديدة عن التذلل في الصوم:
  لأن الله لا يحتمل  أن يري مذله أبنائه أمامه. واكثر الأمثلة في سفر القضاة التي رأي فيها الله مذله  شعبة فنزل وخلصهم (قض 2)، " في كل ضيقهم تضايق، وملاك حضرته خلصهم" (أش 63:9).  بتذللهم وانسحاقهم يتضرعون. وقريب هو الرب من المتضعين، ومنسحقو القلوب هو يخلصهم..




St-Takla.org Image: Orthodox Coptic monk performing prostration
 		صورة: راهب قبطي من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية يقوم بعمل  		ميطانية أو سجود​ 	              الصوم الذي آمر به  يوئيل النبي، مثال واضح.
  قال: " تنطقوا  ونوحوا أيها الكهنة.. أدخلوا، بيتوا بالمسوح يا خدام إلهي... قدسوا صوما،  نادوا  باعتكاف "(يوئيل 1: 13، 14). " الآن - يقول الرب - أرجعوا إلي الرب إلهكم.. قدسوا  صومًا نادوا باعتكاف.. ليخرج العريس من مخدعه و العروس من حجلتها. ليبك الكهنة خدام  الرب بين الرواق و المذبح ويقولوا: أشفق يا رب علي شعبك، ولا تسلم ميراثك للعار، حتى  تجعلهم الأمم مثلًا. لماذا يقولون بين الشعوب: أين إلههم؟" (يوئيل 2: 12-17).
  إننا نري هنا صورة  تفصيلية للصوم المتكامل.
*  الصوم*،  ومعه  التوبة (الرجوع إلي الله)، ومعه الصلاة، والتذلل والبكاء و النوح والبعد عن  الجسدانيات، ومعه أيضا الاعتكاف والمسوح... هذا هو الصوم في كل عناصره،  وليس مجرد  الامتناع عن * الطعام*.
  مثال آخر، هو صوم  أهل نينوي.
  صاموا، حتى  الأطفال و الرضع، لم يذوقوا ولم يأكلوا شيئًا  (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  والمقالات). ولكنهم لم يكتفوا بهذا، بل تذللوا  أمام الله في المسوح والرماد. حتى الملك نفسه، خلع تاجه وملابسه
  الملكية. ولم يجلس  علي عرشه، بل جلس معهم علي المسوح والرماد.. وصرخ الكل إلي الله بشدة (يون 3).
  كذلك أيضًا صوم  نحميا، وصوم عزرا.
  قال عزار الكاتب  والكاهن " ناديت هناك بصوم علي نهر أهوا، لكي نتذلل أمام إلهنا، لنطلب منه طريقًا  مستقيمة لنا ولأطفالنا.. فصمنا وطلبنا ذلك من الله فاستجاب (عز 8: 21،23). وكذلك  نحميا أيضًا يقول:" بكيت ونحت أيامًا، وصمت وصليت "(نح 1:4). هذا عن نفسه، أما عن  الشعب، فيقول إنهم: إجتمعوا بالصوم، وعليهم مسوح وتراب، وانفصلوا عن الزيجات  الخاطئة، ووقفوا واعترافوا بخطاياهم وذنوب آبائهم. وأقاموا في مكانهم، وقرأوا في  شريعة الرب إلههم (نح 9:1-3). أليس هذا أيضًا صومًا متكاملًا: بالصلاة، والبكاء  والنوح، وقراءة الكتاب، والتوبة والاعتراف في المسوح و التراب.. إذن ليس هو مجرد  امتناع عن الطعام..
  وبنفس الوضع كان  أيضًا صوم دانيال النبي.
  يقول " فوجهت وجهي  إلي الله السيد، طالبًا بالصلاة و التضرعات، بالصوم و المسح والرماد. وصليت إلي  الرب إلهي واعترفت.. أخطأنا وأثمنا وعلمنا ¸الشر وتمردنا وحدنا عن وصاياك.."  (دا9:3-5). وفي صوم آخر يقول " أنا دانيال. كنت نائحًا ثلاثة أسابيع أيام. لم آكل  طعامًا شهيًا، ولم يدخل في فمي لحم ولا خمر، ولم أدهن.."(دا 10: 2، 3). إنها نفس  عناصر الصوم التي وردت في الأصوام السابقة.. حقًا، هذا هو الصوم الذي قال عنه داود  النبي:
  " كان لباسي  مسحًا. أذللت بالصوم نفسي "(مز 35:17).
*  ولا شك أن النوح يوقف كل شهوة للجسد، ويبعد كل رغبة في الطعام. كما أنه بالإتضاع  تفتح أبواب السماء.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  32- الصوم يصحبه  الاعتكاف والصمت*

 





St-Takla.org Image: A Coptic Orthodox monk sitting in his cell, reading and praying
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		راهب قبطي أرثوذكسي يقرأ في قلايته ويصلي​ 	  											 											 											لقد تكررت هذه العبارة مرتين في  											سفر يوئيل النبي "قدسوا صومًا، نادوا  											باعتكاف" (يوئيل 1: 14،2:15).
  نادوا باعتكاف،  لكي تجدوا وقتًا للعمل الروحي.
  في الاعتكاف تصمت،  ولا تجد من تكلمه، فتكلم الله. ولكن لا تعتكف مع الخطية، أو مع طياشة الأفكار..  وتعتكف أيضًا حتى لا يظهر صومك للناس بل لأبيك الذي يري في الخفاء. والمعروف أن  الصائم في نسكه وجوعه، قد يكون في حالة من الضعف، لا تساعده علي بذل مجهود،  فالاعتكاف بالنسبة إليه أليق. في صومه، روحه مشغولة بالعمل الجواني مع الله، لذلك  فالكلام يعطله عن  الصلاة والهذيذ والتأمل، والمقابلات والزيارات تمنع تفرغه لله،  وربما توقعه في أخطاء.
  السيد المسيح في  صومه، كان معتكفًا علي الجبل.
*  في خلوة مع الله الآب، وتفرغ للتأمل..*
*  وهكذا أيضًا كانت أصوام آبائنا في  البرية..أما أنت، فعلي قدر إمكانياتك أعتكف.. وإذا اضطررت لخلطة، ليكن ذلك في حدود  الضرورة، وتخلص من الوقت الضائع، ومن كل كلمة زائدة. وهذا يذكرنا بصوم آخر هو:  صوم  اللسان والفكر والقلب.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  33- صوم اللسان  والفكر والقلب*

 

  											 											قال  											مار اسحق:" صوم اللسان خير من صوم  											الفم. وصوم القلب عن الشهوات خير من  											صوم الاثنين " أي خير من صوم اللسان  											ومن صوم الفم كليهما. كثيرون يهتمون  											فقط بصوم الفم عن *الطعام*. وهؤلاء  											وبخهم الرب بقوله " ليس ما يدخل الفم  											ينجس الإنسان، بل ما   يخرج من الفم هذا  											ينجس الإنسان" (مت 15: 11). وهكذا  											أرانا أن الكلام الخاطئ نجاسة. وايضًا  											قال معلمنا  											يعقوب الرسول عن اللسان  											إنه " يدنس الجسد كله "(يع3:6). فهل  											لسانك صائم مع صوم جسدك؟ وهل قلبك  											صائم عن الشهوات.




St-Takla.org Image: The tongue, talkative person
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		لسان، شخص ثرثار​ 	   إن القلب الصائم  يستطيع ان يصوم اللسان معه.
  لأنه " من فيض  القلب يتكلم الفم "(مت 12: 34) (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع  الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وكما قال الرب أيضًا " وأما ما يخرج من الفم، فمن  القلب يصدر "(مت 15: 18). وكذلك لأن " الرجل الصالح من كنز قلبه الصالح يخرج  الصلاح. والرجل الشرير من كنز قلبه الشرير تخرج الشرور "(مت 12: 35). لذلك إن كان  قلبك صائمًا عن الخطية، فسيكون لسانك صائمًا عن كل كلمة بطالة.
  والذي يصوم قلبه،  يمكنه أن جسده أيضا.
*  أذن المهم هو صوم القلب و الفكر عن كل رغبة خاطئة. أما صوم الجسد فهو أقل شيء. وأحرص  إذن في صومك أن تضبط لسانك، وكما تمنع فمك عن الطعام، إمنعه عن الكلام الردئ.  وسيطر  علي أفكارك، واضبط نفسك.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  34- الصوم يصحبه  ضبط النفس*

 





St-Takla.org Image: Balance logo clipart
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          توازن كليبارت​ 	  											 											 											جميل أن تضبط نفسك ضد كل  											رغبة خاطئة، سواء أتتك من داخلك أو من  											حروب الشياطين. فالذي يملك روحه خير  											ممن يملك مدينة) (ام 16: 32).  
  أمسك إذن زمام  إرادتك في يدك.
  في صوم الجسد تشمل  كل فكر، وكل رغبة بطالة، وكل تصرف خاطئ، وكل شهوة للجسد. أما الذي يملك إرادتك في  * الطعام* فقط، وينغلب من باقي شهواته، فصومه جسداني. والذي لا يستطيع أن يضبط نفسه في  صوم الجسد، فبالتالي سوف لا يستطيع ان يضبط نفسه في الأفكار والشهوات والتصرفات.
*  أما ضبطك لشهواتك فدليل علي الزهد ومحبة الله.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  35- الصوم يصحبه  قهر الجسد*

 





St-Takla.org Image: Daniel in the lion's den by Gustave Dore, from  Dore's Bible Illustrations
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		دانيال النبي في          جب الأسود للفنان جوستاف دوريه،  		من 		 		صور لوحات الكتاب المقدس​ 	  											 											 											تقول للجسد في  											*  الصوم*: أرفع يدك عن  											الروح، واطلقها من روابطك، لتتمتع  											بالله. وأنت تصوم لكي تنفك من رباطات  											الجسد. وشهوة الأكل هي إحدى هذه  											الرباطات. وهناك رباطات أخري كالشهوات  											الجسدية. وهكذا في الصوم، يكون قهر  											الجسد أيضا بالبعد عن العلاقات  											الزوجية، ولكن يكون ذلك باتفاق (1كو  											7:5). وكما يقول يوئيل النبي في الصوم  											" ليخرج العريس من 											 											 											خدره، والعرس من حجلتها" (يؤئيل 2: 16). وكما قيل عن  											داريوس الملك، لما ألقي دانيال في  											الجب إنه " بات صائمًا، ولم يؤت قدامه  											بسراريه "(دا 6: 18). حتى مجرد زينة  											الجسد.. قال  											دانيال النبي في صومه "  											ولم أدهن "(دا 10: 3). وقال عن شهوة  											*الطعام* " ولم آكل طعامًا شهيًا". 											
  قهر الجسد ليس  هدفًا في ذاته، بل وسيلة للروح.
  إن ضبط الجسد لازم  حتى لا ينحرف فيهلك الروح معه (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع  الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وفي ذلك ما أخطر قول الرسول " أقمع جسدي وأستعبده.  حتى بعد ما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنا نفسي مرفوضًا "(1كو 9:27). فحينما يكون الجسد  مقهورًا، تمسك الروح بدفة الموقف وتدبير العمل. والجسد حينئذ لا يقاومها، بل يشترك  معها ويخضع لقيادتها. أضبط إذن جسدك، وأبعده عن كل المتع والترفيهات والشهوات،  بحكمة.
  ولا يكفي فقط أن  تصوم، بل تنتصر علي شهوة الأكل.
*  وهذا يقودنا في الصوم إلي فضيلة أخري هي الزهد.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  36- الصوم يصحبه  الزهد*

 

  											 											قد يمتنع الإنسان عن  											*الطعام*، ولكنه  											يشتهيه. لذلك فليس السمو في الأمتناع  											عن  											*الطعام*، إنما في الزهد فيه.  											الارتفاع عن مستوي الأكل، يوصل إلي  											الزهد فيه، وإلي  											النسك فيه، وبالتالي  											إلي فضيلة التجرد. ولكن ماذا إن لم  											يستطع أن يصل إلي الزهد و التجرد؟ 											
  إن لم يمكنك  التجرد و الزهد، فعلي الأقل أترك من أجل الله شيئًا.
*  كان المطلوب من آدم وحواء، أن يتركا من أجل الله ثمرة واحدة من الثمار. والمعروف أن  ترك ** الطعام** أو نوع منه، ليس إلا تدريبًا لترك كل شيء لأجل الله.. وأنت ماذا تريد في  الصوم أن تترك لجل الله، لأجل محبته وحفظ وصاياه؟ ان الله ليس محتاجًا إلي تركك  شيئًا. ولكنك بهذا تدل علي ان محبتك لله قد صارت اعمق، وقد عملية. ومن أجل محبته  أصبحت تضحي برغباتك.*




*  37- الصوم تصحبه  الصدقة*

 





St-Takla.org Image: Poor people, photo from  St-Takla.org 's journey to Ethiopia, 2008 - Photograph by Michael Ghaly for St-Takla.org, April-June 2008
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		بعض الفقراء، من صور 		 		رحلة موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت للحبشة، 2008 - تصوير مايكل غالي لـ: 		موقع الأنبا تكلا، إبريل - يونيو 2008​ 	  											 											 											فالذي يشعر في الصوم بالجوع، يشفق علي  											الجوعانين. وبهذه الرحمة يقبل الله  											صومه، وكما قال "طوبي للرحماء فإنهم  											يرحمون"(مت 5: 7).  											والكنيسة من  											اهتمامها 											بالصدقة، ترتل في الصوم  											الكبير ترنيمة "طوبي للرحماء علي  											المساكين".
  ومن اهتمام الرب  بالصدقة، قال في نبوة إشعياء.
  "أليس هذا صومًا  أختاره: حل قيود الشر.. إطلاق المسحوقين أحرارًا.. أليس أن تكسر للجائع خبزك، وأن  تدخل المساكين التائهين إلي بيتك. إذا رأيت عريانًا أن تكسوه، وأن لا تتغاضي عن  لحمك" (أش 58: 7). 
  وفي عصر الشهداء و المعترفين، كانت الكنيسة تقول هذا التعليم:
  أن لم تجد ما  تعطيه لهؤلاء، فصم وقدم لهم طعامك.
*  أي أنك لا تصوم، وتوفر ** الطعام** لك. وإنما تصوم وتقدم للمساكين ** الطعام** الذي وفرته.  ولهذا اعتادت كثير من الكنائس في أيام  الصوم، أن تقيم موائد للفقراء تسميها  أغابي.  ولكي لا يحرج الفقراء إن أكلوا وحدهم، يأكل الشعب كله معًا.*




*  38- الصوم تصحبه  الميطانيات*

 





St-Takla.org Image: Orthodox Coptic monk performing prostration
 		صورة: راهب قبطي من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية يقوم بعمل  		ميطانية أو سجود​ المطانيات هي السجود المتوالي،  											مصحوبًا بصلوات قصيرة.
  والكنيسة تربط  المطانيات بالصوم  الانقطاعي. فالأيام التي لا يجوز فيها *  الصوم* الانقطاعي. مثل الأعياد والسبوت والآحاد والخماسين - لا تجوز فيها أيضًا المطانيات، سواء من الناحية  الروحية أو الجسدية. لذلك يحسن أن تكون المطانيات في الصباح المبكر، أو في أي موعد  أثناء الانقطاع قبل تناول * الطعام*.
  يمكن أن تكون  المطانيات تذللًا أمام الله.
  أي أنه مع كل  مطانية، يبكت الإنسان نفسه أمام الله علي خطية ما، ويطلب مغفرتها: أنا يا رب أخطأت  في كذا، فاغفر لي. أنال نجست هيكلك فاغفر لي. أغفر لي أنا الكسلان، أنا المتهاون،  أنا الذي.. ويمكن أن تكون المطانيات مصحوبة بصلوات شكر أو تسبيح.
  ويمكن القيام  بتمهيد روحي قبل المطانيات.
*  كمحاسبة  للنفس، أو أية قراءة روحية تشعل الحرارة في القلب.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  الفصل الخامس: تداريب أثناء الصوم
  39- ما هي  تداريب الصوم؟*

 






St-Takla.org Image: Running, Exercise logo
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		لوجو تدريب، عدو، جري​ 	  											 											 											مادام الصوم فترة روحية مقدسة، يهدف  											فيه الصائم إلي نموه الروحي، أذن  											يليق أن يضع أمامه بعض التداريب  											روحية، لكي يحول بها هذه الرغبات  											الروحية إلي حياة عملية. فما هي هذه  											التداريب؟
  تختلف  التداريب  الروحية من شخص إلي أخر.
  وذلك بحسب احتياج  كل إنسان. سواء كانت هذه التداريب تشمل مقاومة نقط ضعف معينه في حياة الصائم، أو  تشمل فضائل معينة تنقصه، أو اشتياقات روحية تجول في قلبه.
  وهكذا تختلف في  الشخص الواحد حسب احتياجه.
  فما يحتاج إليه  إنسان في وقت، غير ما يحتاجه في وقت آخر (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في  موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وذلك حسب حروبه من جهة، وحسب درجة نموه من  جهة أخري. المهم أن توجد التداريب، حتى يشعر الصائم أنه يضع هدفا خاصًا أمامه أثناء  *  الصوم* يحاسب نفسه عليه، ويتابع تنفيذه، وحتي بنتيجة واضحة من صومه بالإضافة إلي  الفضائل العامة للصوم.
  وما سنتحدث عنه  الآن، هو مجرد أمثلة.
*  وليضع كل إنسان ما يناسبه من  تداريب أثناء صومه. وليكن ذلك تحت إشراف  أب اعترافه  بقدر الإمكان.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  40- تداريب وقت  الصوم خاصة بالصوم*

 




St-Takla.org Image: Self discipline
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          ضبط الذات​ 	  											 											 											والغرض منها ان يكون الصوم سليمًا،  											ناميًا في نوعيته.
  ومنها تداريب خاصة  بضبط النفس:
  وقد تشمل منع  الصائم لنفسه من أكل أصناف معينة يشتهيها. سواء كلن ذلك منعًا كليًا طوال فترة  *  الصوم*،  أو منعًا جزئيًا خلال فترة محددة أو يوم معين. أو كان ذلك المنع عن طريق  الإقلال من الكمية، أو عدم طلب صنف معين بالذات. وقد تشمل تداريب ضبط  النفس: فترة  الإنقطاع وتحديدها و النمو فيها. والبعض يلجأ إلي نظام التدريج حتى خلال  الصوم  الواحد. فالصوم الكبير يشمل ثمانية أسابيع، قد يتدرج الصائم أثناءها في درجة نسكه  وانقطاعه عن * الطعام*. ويشمل ضبط النفس يوم الرفاع، يوم العيد أيضًا، فلا يكون الأكل  فيهما علي مستوي التسيب بلا ضابط. كذلك ضبط النفس يشمل أيضًا  عنصر الجوع.  
  وقد يكون التداريب  خاصة بالفضائل المصاحبة للصوم.
*  وبهذا تشمل النواحي الروحية في الصوم كضبط النفس عمومًا خارج نطاق الأكل، والسيطرة  علي الجسد عمومًا، والامتناع عن كل شهواته الجسدية، وكل الترفيهات الخاصة بالحواس.  وتداريب السهر، وتدريب البعد عن الكماليات. وكذلك التداريب الخاصة بما في الصوم  تذلل وانسحاق أمام الله، وما فيه أيضًا من زهد، يتسع نطاقه بالتدريج.*




*  41- تداريب  الصوم الخاصة بالتوبة*

 

  											 											لأن الصوم هو بلا شك فترة  											توبة. وتداريب التوبة كثيرة نذكر منها: 											
  التركيز علي نقطة  الضعف أو الخطية المحبوبة.
  وكل إنسان يعرف  تمامًا ما هي الخطية التي يضعف أمامها، ويتكرر سقوطه فيها، وتتكرر في غالبية  اعترافاته. فليتخذ هذه الخطايا مجالًا للتداريب علي تركها أثناء الصوم. وهكذا يكون  صومًا مقدسًا حقًا.
  وقد يتدرب الصائم  علي ترك عادة ما.
  مثل مدمن  التدخين  الذي يتدرب في *  الصوم* علي ترك التدخين. أو المدمن مشروبًا معينًا، أصبح عادة مسيطرة  لا يستطيع تركها، كمن يدمن شرب الشاي و القهوة مثلًا. أو الذي يصبح التفرج علي  التلفزيون عادة عنده تضيع وقته وتؤثر علي قيامه بمسؤلياته. كل ذلك وأمثاله تكون  فترة الصوم تدريبًا علي تركه.
   وقد يتدرب علي  تركه خطية  كالغضب أو  الإدانة.




St-Takla.org Image: The woman who sinned and Jesus
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          المرأة الخاطئة التائبة مع المسيح​ 	   وهي من الخطايا  المشهورة التي يقع فيها كثيرون. وربما تشمل التداريب مجموعة من خطايا اللسان تعود  الإنسان السقوط فيها، فيدرب نفسه في الصوم علي التخلص منها واحدة فواحدة.  
  وما أسهل أن يضع  أمامه آيات خاصة بالخطية.
  فمثلًا يذكر نفسه  كلما وقع في خطية النرفزة يقول الكتاب " لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله "(يع  1:2). ويكرر هذه الآية بكثرة كل يوم، وبخاصة في المواقف التي يحاربه الغضب فيها.  ويبكت نفسه قائلًا ماذا أستفيد من صومي، إن أن كنت فيه أغضب ولا أصنع بر الله؟! أو  أن كان واقعًا في أية خطية من خطايا اللسان، يضع أمامه قول الكتاب " كل كلمة بطالة  يتكلم بها الناس، سوف يعطون عنها حسابًا يوم الدين" (مت 12: 36) (اقرأ مقالًا  آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ويقول لنفسه في  عتاب: ماذا أستفيد إن صمت صومًا فيه كل ضبط النفس، ثم لم أضبط لساني وقلت لأخي يا      * أحمق*، وأصبحت بذلك مستحقًا لنار جهنم (مت 5: 22).
  وكلما تجوع وتشتهي  الأكل، بكت نفسك.
  وقل لها: حينما  تتركن هذه الخطية، سوف أسمح لك بالأكل. هوذا الكتاب يقول " إن الذي لا يعمل لا يأكل  " (2تس 3:10). وأنت لم تعملي عمل التوبة اللائق بالصوم، أو اللائق بقلب هو مسكن  الله. وبخ نفسك وقل لها: ما فائدة امتناعي عن الأكل، أن كنت لم أمتنع بعد عن هذه  الخطية التي تفصلني عن الله، ولا تنفعني صومي كله.
  خذ نقطة الضعف  التي فيك، واجعلها موضوع صلواتك وجهادك خلال هذا الصوم.
*  ركز عليها التركيز كله، من جهة الحرص و التدقيق، ومن جهة مقاومة هذه الخطية. واسكب  نفسك أمام الله، وقل له: نجني يا رب من هذه الخطية. أنا معترف بأنني ضعيف في هذه  النقطة بالذات، ولن أنتصر عليها بدون معونة منك أنت. إرحم يا رب ضعفي وعجزي. لأ أريد  أن أنتهي من هذا الصوم، قبل أنت تنتهي هذه الخطية من حياتي. أجمع آيات الكتاب  الخاصة وضعها أمامك، لتتلوها باستمرار. لتكن فترة الصوم هذه هي فترة صراع لك مع  الله، لتنال منه قوة تنتصر بها علي خطاياك. درب نفسك خلال الصوم علي هذا الصراع.  وقل: مادام الصوم يخرج الشياطين حسب قول الرب، فليته يخرج مني خطاياي مادام هو مع  الصلاة يخرج  الشياطين.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  42- تداريب  الصوم من جهة الاعتكاف والصمت*

 

  											 											يقول الكتاب "  											قدسوا صومًا، نادوا  											باعتكاف "(يوئيل 1:14). ضع هذه الآية  											أمامك ودرب نفسك علي الاعتكاف.  
  والمقصود  بالاعتكاف، أنه اعتكاف مع الله.
  لأن هناك من  يعتكفون في بيوتهم، دون أي عمل روحي، بل قد يعتكفون مع الراديو أو التلفزيون أو  المجلات، أو في أحاديث مع أهل البيت..! أو يعتكفون مع الأفكار الخاطئة، ليس هذه هو  الاعتكاف. إنما الاعتكاف يكون من أجل عمل روحي تعمله في مخدعك عليك مع الله. تعتكف  مع الكتاب، مع سير القديسين، مع المطانيات، مع الصلاة.
  إن كان لك برنامج  روحي، ستحب الاعتكاف.




St-Takla.org Image: Candle - Silence
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          شمعة - هدوء و صمت​ 	    وإن استفدت فائدة  روحية من اعتكافك، ستستمر في هذا الاعتكاف، وتشعر أنه بركة لك من الله. لذلك اجلس  إلي نفسك. وضع هذا البرنامج، واعتكف لأجل تنفيذه. وحاول أن تستغني عن صداقاتك  وترفيهاتك خلال هذه الفترة، التي سيكون فيها الله هو صديقك الحقيقي (اقرأ مقالًا  آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). درب نفسك أنك  تستغني عن الحكايات والدردشة والكلام الذي لا يفيد، وحينئذ ستقدر أن تعتكف وتعمل  مع الله. وإن لم تستطيع أن تعتكف طول *  الصوم*، فهناك حلول أسهل:
  أستخدم تدريب "بعض الأيام المغلقة".
  أي حدد لنفسك  أياما معينة لا تخرج فيها من بيتك، وتكون قد نظمت مشغولياتك وزياراتك، بحيث تعتكف  في هذه الأيام المغلقة. ويمكن أن تبدأ بيوم واحد مغلق في الأسبوع، ثم يومين، ثم  تنمو أكثر.. ولكن ماذا تفعل إن لم تستطيع أن تغلق علي نفسك مع الله؟
  إن لم تستطيعوا أن  تغلقوا أبوابكم خلال الصوم، فعلي الأقل أغلِقوا أفواهكم عن الكلام الباطل.  
* فحديثنا مع الناس، ما أسهل أن يعطل  حديثنا مع الله. وكما قال أحد الآباء "الإنسان الكثير الكلام، اعلم أنه فارغ من  الداخل"…  أي فارغ من العمل الروحي داخل القلب، فلا صلاة ولا تأمل ولا تلاوات روحية.. إن  تدريب الخلوة والاعتكاف، سيساعدكم علي الصمت. والصمت سيخلصكم من أخطاء اللسان، كما  أنه يعطيكم فرصة للعمل الداخلي، عمل الروح.. ولكن ماذا إذن، أن كان الصائم لا  يستطيع الاعتكاف الكامل، ولا الأيام المغلقة، ماذا يفعل؟ هناك تدريب آخر هو:  *
*




*​  تدريب مقاومة  الوقت الضائع:
*  هناك إنسان مشكلته الأولي ضياع وقته. وقته تافه في عينيه. يضيع أوقاته دون أن  يستفيد. هذه هي خطيته الأولي. ونتيجة لإضاعة الوقت، لا صلاة، ولا قراءة،ولا أي فكر  روحي. ونتيجة لهذا أيضًا: الفتور الروحي، وربما الوقوع في الخطية. هذا يقول لنفسه:  أريد خلال الصوم أن أدرب نفسي علي مقاومة الوقت الضائع، وعلي الاستفادة من وقتي.  وكيف ذلك؟ توفر الوقت الضائع في الكلام مع الناس، والوقت الضائع في المقابلات  والزيارات، وفي المناقشات التي لا تفيد، والوقت الضائع في قراءة الجرائد والمجلات و  التعليق علي ما فيها. وكذلك الضائع في الاستماع إلي الراديو و التلفزيون، وفي سائر  الترفيهات التي يمكن الاستغناء عنها، وتحويل وقتها إلي عمل روحي مع الله كل إنسان  يعرف أين يضيع وقته. ويعرف بالتالي كيف يمكن أن ينقذ هذا الوقت كجزء من حياته،  ويستفيد به. ليكن هذا تدريبًا لنا خلال الصوم بإذن  الله.. وهذا التدريب يساعدنا علي  تدريب آخر هو:  صوم اللسان.*
  قال   											ماراسحق "صوم اللسان خير من صوم الفم". إن عرفت هذا درب نفسك علي الصمت علي قدر إمكانك. وإن  لم تستطيع، استخدم هذه التداريب الثلاثة:
*أ‌-*           	 	عدم  البدء بالحديث إلا لضرورة.
*ب‌-*     	 	الإجابة  المختصرة.
* ج- إشغل فكرك بعمل روحي، يساعدك علي  	الصمت.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  43- تداريب  الانسحاق والتذلُّل وقت الصوم*

 





St-Takla.org Image: Jesus with the woman who repented
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          يسوع مع المرأة التائبة​ 	  											 											 											أيام الصوم هي أيام انسحاق وتذلل أمام  											الله، لذلك درب نفسك علي ذلك حتى تصل  											نفسك إلي التراب والرماد. وذلك عن  											طريق التداريب الآتية:
*أ‌-*            أبعد عن  محبة المديح، وعن كلام الافتخار ومديح النفس.
*ب‌-*   أستخدم  كلام الانسحاق في صلواتك، مثل ترديدك  لمزمور:
  "يا رب لا تبكتني بغضبك، ولا تؤدبني  بسخطك "(مز 6).
  ج- إذا جعت، أو  جلست لتأكل، قبل لنفسك "أنا لا أستحق * الطعام* بسبب خطاياي، لأني فعلت كذا كذا.. أنا  لست أصوم عن قداسة، وإنما عن مذلة داخل نفسي".
حقًا، مهما وضعوا أمامه من مشتهيات،  لا يجد رغبة في الأكل. وأن ضغط عليه الجوع، يقول لنفسه:
  تب أولًا، حينئذ يمكنك أن  تأكل.. وان وجد نفسه ما يزال في خطأ، يبكت ذاته قائلًا: هل هذا هو *  الصوم* مقبول أمام  الله؟!
   هل هذا تقديس للصوم؟!
  د- أيام الصوم  فرصة صالحة للاعتراف وتبكيت الذات أمام الله، وأمام  أب الاعتراف. وداخل نفسك.
  إنها فترة صراحة  مع النفس، ومحاسبة للنفس، وتوبيخ وتأديب لها. أحرص فيها أن تجلب اللوم علي ذاتك.  وأهرب من كل تبرير للنفس في أية خطية، مهما سهلت التبريرات.
*  ه - أدخل في تداريب   الاتضاع، وهي كثيرة جدًا..*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  44- تداريب  الحفظ أثناء الصوم*

 

  											 											يمكن أن تتخذ فترة الصوم مجالًا أيضًا  											للحفظ: حفظ آيات، وحفظ  											مزامير وحفظ  											فصول من الإنجيل، وحفظ  											ألحان وتراتيل..
*أ‌-*     خذ  مثلًا تدريبًا لحفظ العظة علي الجبل. وتشمل 111 آية. لو انك حفظت كل يوم 3 آيات،  تنتهي منها في 37 يومًا.
*ب‌-*    أحفظ  مثلًا قطع الأجبية، وتشمل 36 قطعة (غير  الستار)، فلو حفظت كل يوم قطعة، يمكنك  الانتهاء منها في 36 يومًا.
 



St-Takla.org Image: Arabic Bible, click for the   Arabic Bible Search
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		الكتاب المقدس - اضغط للدخول لصفحة 		البحث في الإنجيل​       ج- أحفظ تحاليل  الساعات، وتشمل 8 تحاليل. ويمكن أيضًا القطع المشتركة في كل الصلوات مثل  الثلاثة  تقديسات،  وصلاة الشكر،  والمزمور الخمسين وختام كل صلاة، مع بعض القطع التي تنفرد  بها صلاة باكر أو صلاة النوم.
  د- احفظ ما يمكنك  من مزامير الساعات، ويمكن البدء بمزامير قصيرة.
  ه - أحفظ آيات  مختارة من الكتاب، وحبذا لو كانت بشواهدها. فلو أنك حفظت كل يوم ثلاث آيات، لأمكنك  أن تحفظ في الصوم الكبير وحده 150 آية في كل عام..
  و- تحفظ آيات تشمل  معاني معينة، أو آيات علي كل سر من أسرار الكنيسة، أو آيات خاصة بعقائد، أو خاصة  بكل فضيلة من الفضائل.
  ز- يمكن أن تحفظ  خلال *  الصوم* فصولًا مشهورة في الكتاب المقدس، مثل (1كو 13) الخاص بالمحبة، أو (رو12)  وهو مجموعة آيات ذهبية خاصة بفضائل عديدة، وكذلك (1 تس 5:12-23)، (أف 6: 10-18)  الخاص بالحروب الروحية، و(في 3: 7-14) (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في  موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. وما يشبه ذلك من الفصول المختارة في  الكتاب.
  ح- ما تحفظة من  آيات أتخذه مجالًا للتأمل الروحي، غذاء لنفسك خلال الصوم. ويمكن أن تتخذه مجالًا  للتطبيق العملي.
  أثناء
  ط- ما تحفظه من  صلوات ومزامير، ردده باستمرار، لكي تضيفا إلي صلواتك اليومية.
*  ي- كذلك ضع لك برنامجًا في حفظ الألحان و  التسابيح. وهكذا تجد أمامك جدولا روحيا،  تشعر فيه بقيمة وقتك وأهميته، فتحرص عليه لكي تستخدمه فيما ينفعك.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  45- تداريب  الصلاة أثناء الصوم*

 

  											 											أهتم في أيام الصوم أن تزيد برنامج  											صلواتك. فلا تقتصر علي  											صلوات الأجبية  											أو الوضع العادي لك في الصلاة. وإنما  											نضع أمامك التداريب الآتية، لتستخدمها  											حسب إمكانياتك:
*1-*     تدريب  الصلاة في الطريق:
  يمكن أن تكون  سائرًا في الطريق، وقلبك منشغل مع الله، أما بمزمور، أو بصلاة خاصة، أو  بصلوات  قصيرة ترفع بها قلبك إلي الله، كأن تقول له: يا رب أغفر لي، لا تحسب علي آثامي.  ارحمني يا رب كعظيم رحمتك. نجني يا رب من ضعفاتي، أعطني قوة. أجعلها يا رب أيام  مباركة، بارك أيام هذا الصوم أعطني يا رب فترة أقضيها معك. أربط يا رب قلبي بك.  املأني يا رب من محبتك أعطني يا رب نعمة،   أعطني معونة، أعطني يا رب حياة مقدسة،أعطني  قلبًا نقيًا. أغسلني يا رب فأبيض أكثر من الثلج. يا رب نقني. يا رب نجني. أحفظني من كل  شر. أشترك في العمل معي. كرحمتك يا رب ولا كخطاياي.. درب نفسك علي أمثال هذه  الصلوات، وأنت في الطريق، أو وأنت في طرق المواصلات. المهم أن تشغل قلبك بالله..  وهناك أيضا:




St-Takla.org Image: Praying before eating, and reading the Holy Bible
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          صلاة قبل الأكل وقراءة  الكتاب المقدس​ *2-*     تدريب  الصلاة وسط الناس:
  سواء كنت في  اجتماع، أو مع أصدقائك أو مع أفراد الأسرة، أو وسط الناس في أي مكان، أرفع قلبك إلي  الله بأية عبارة. وهكذا تكون ساكتًا. وقلبك يشتغل من الداخل، في شركة مع الروح  القدس. لأن الإنسان الصامت يمكن أن يكون مخزنًا لأسرار  الله. وكما يقول * الشيخ الروحاني* "سَكِّت لسانك، لكي يتكلم قلبك..".
*3-*     تدريب  الصلاة أثناء العمل:
  العمل اليدوي  يساعد كثيرًا علي امتزاجه بالصلاة، كما كان آباؤنا في عمل أيديهم. وهكذا يختلف عن  الأعمال اليدوية التي يقوم بها أهل العالم. وحتى لو كان عملك فكريًا بحتًا، بين  الحين والآخر أرفع قلبك إلي الله ولو بصلاة قصيرة جدًا كأن تقول: اشتقت إليك يا رب.  لا أريد أن أتغرب كثيرًا عنك. اجعلني أعمل من أجلك. بارك كل ما أعمله. أحبك يا رب من  قلبي وأشتاق إليك. أسبح أسمك القدوس أثناء عملي (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع  هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). حلو أسمك ومبارك، في أفواه قديسيك.  أشكرك يا رب من كل قلبي. كن معي. أشترك في العمل معي.. لا تجعل العمل يفصلني عن  الصلة الدائمة بك. لا شيء يفصلني عن محبة المسيح..
*4-*     تدريب  التأمل في الصلوات:
  خذ صلوات المزامير  مثلًا، وباقي صلوات الأجبية، مجالًا لتأملك الروحي وهكذا عندما تصليها يكون ذلك  بعمق. وكذلك  صلوات القداس و التسبحة حتى يكون لها تأثيرها في قلبك عندما تسمعها.
*5-*     تدريب  الاستمرار في الصلاة:
  درب نفسك علي انه  كلما تجد صلاتك قاربت علي الانتهاء، حاول أن تُطيلها بعض الوقت، ولو دقيقتين. المهم  أنك لا تسرع بالانتهاء من الصلاة والانصراف من حضرة الله. قاوم نفسك واستمر ولو  قليلًا جدًا. ثم استأذن الرب واختم صلاتك.
*6-*     تداريب  نقاوة الصلاة وروحانيتها:
  وهي تداريب كثيرة  جدًا. منها الصلاة بفهم، وبعمق، وبحرارة ورغبة والصلاة باتضاع وانسحاق. والصلاة بلا  طياشة بلا سرحان. وان لم تستطيع ذلك أدخل في التدريب التالي وهو:
*7-*     تدريب  الصلاة لأجل الصلاة:
  قيل لمار أسحق "كيف نتعلم الصلاة؟" فقال "بالصلاة".. ولا شك أن الصلاة -كأي عمل روحي- هي عطية  صالحة نازلة من فوق من عند أبي الأنوار" (يع 1: 17). فاطلبها التلاميذ قائلين "علمنا يا رب  أن نصلي" (لو 11:1). قل له: أعطني يا رب أن أصلي. أعطني خلوة حلوه معك.  أعطني الحب الذي أحبك به فأصلي. أعطني الحرارة التي في الصلاة. وأعطني الدموع و  الخشوع. أنا يا رب لا اعلم كيف أصلي فعلمني. وامنحني المشاعر اللائقة بالصلاة. وتحدث  أنت معي يا رب فأحدثك..
*8-*     تدريب  الصلاة لأجل الآخرين:
  لا تكن صلاتك في  *  الصوم* من اجل نفسك فقط. إنما تدرب أيضًا علي الصلاة من أجل الآخرين. كم من أناس  طلبوا إليك أن تصلي لأجلهم، ولم تفعل. تذكر ذلك في الصوم. كم من أشخاص تشعر بحاجتهم  تشعر بحاجتهم إلي الصلاة، لأنهم في مشكلة، أو في ضيقة، أو مرض، أوهم محتاجون من أجل  حياتهم الروحية. صل من أجل هؤلاء، ومن أجل الذين رقدوا.. صل من أجل الكنيسة،، ومن  أجل سلامه البلد، ومن أجل الخير العام، ومن أجل الذين لا يعرفون الله، من أجل  الملحدين والمستهترين وغير المؤمنين. صل لأجل ملكوت الله علي الأرض. إنه تدريب جميل  أن تصلي لأجل غيرك. وبوجه خاص:
  9-تدريب الصلاة  لأجل المسيئين:
   إنه آمر إلهي  أكثر من كونه تدريبًا، إذ يقول الرب " صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم "(مت  5:44). إنها فرصة أن تدرب نفسك علي تنفيذ هذه الوصية أثناء الصوم. صلِّ أن يغفر الله  لهؤلاء المسيئين، وأن ينقذهم مما هم فيه. وصل من أجل محبتهم لك ومحبتك لهم، حتى لا  يتغير قلبك من جهتهم بسبب إساءتهم لك. أطلب لهم الخير. وصلِّ أن ينقذك الرب من  إدانتهم في فكرك أو أمام الناس. طبيعي أنك تصلي لأجل أحبائك. والأجمل أن تصلي لأجل  هؤلاء. قل له: أحفظهم يا رب. خلصهم. أغفر لهم. أعطني نعمة في أعينهم وأعطني أن أحبهم  كسائر أحبائي . أجعل قلبي من جهتهم قلبي نقيًا من جهتهم. 
  10-تداريب أخري للصلاة:
*أ‌-*    	 	درب  نفسك علي التبكير في  	الصلاة، وان يكون الله هو أول من تكلمه في يومك، ولو بعبارة  قصيرة. أشكرك يا رب. أجعله يا رب يومًا مباركًا. أعطني يومًا مقدسًا أرضيك فيه.. 	
*ب‌-*  	 	 درب  نفسك علي ترديد صلوات القديسين. أبحث عنها وصل بها (صلوات الأنبياء موجودة في  الكتاب وفي طقس سبت النور)
 	 	ج- أقرأ الكتب  التي تعطيك حرارة روحية وتجعلك بحرارة.
* د- صل قبل كل عمل، وقبل كل زيارة ومقابلة.*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*  46- تداريب  وسائط روحية أخرى أثناء الصوم*

 





St-Takla.org Image: A boy reading, development, growthm knowledge
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:  		طفل يقرأ، التطور، النمو، المعرفة، القراءة​ *1-*    											 											 											درب نفسك علي القراءات الروحية: 											
القراءات الدينية  كثيرة، ولا تدخل تحت حصر. ولكن أيام *  الصوم* المقدسة - كفترة عبادة - لا يكون التركيز  فيها علي الكتب التي تزيد معلوماتك ومعارفك، إنما اهتم بالكتب الروحية التي تلهب  قلبك بمحبة الله، وتشغلك بحرارة تقودك إلي  الصلاة، وتحثك حثًا علي التوبة ونقاوة  الحياة. بمثل هذه الكتب تهتم. وأنت ادري بالقراءات التي تؤثر فيك روحيًا.. أما باقي  الدينية، فلست أمنعك عنها ولكنها في الصوم لها الدرجة الثانية (اقرأ مقالًا آخراُ  عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). أما الأولوية فللكتب  الروحية و سير القديسين.
*2-*     درب نفسك أيضًا علي التراتيل والألحان.
  وبخاصة  التراتيل  والألحان التي لها روح الصلاة، وتشعر فيها انك تخاطب الله والتي ترتلها من قلبك  وروحك، وقد مست مشاعرك وأثرت في قلبك. ويمكن أن تحفظ هذه الترانيم التي تؤثر فيك  وترددها في أي وقت.
*3-*     درب نفسك أيضًا علي المطانيات.
*  أن أهملتها في أوقات أخري، أحرص أن تمارسها أثناء الصوم.*




* كتاب روحانية الصوم - البابا شنودة الثالث*

*  47- تداريب على  فضائل معينة أثناء الصوم*

 
*  	يمكن  	الاستفادة من المشاعر الروحية العميقة خلال فترة  الصوم، ليتدرب الصائم خلالها  	علي أية  	فضيله يشتاق إليها قلبه.. كان يدرب نفسه علي التسامح، أو  	الاحتمال، أو  	الهدوء، أو  	الأمانة في العمل، أو الدقة في كل شيء، أو النظام.. الخ ولو أنك خرجت  	من كل صوم، وقد أتقنت إحدى الفضائل، فإن هذا لا شك ربح روحي كبير.*




*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

سؤال: اسبوع الاستعداد فى الصوم الكبير[YOUTUBE]-FRvCMkQdSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

عظة عن أسبوع الأستعداد للصوم أبونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى 


 [YOUTUBE]rw_KEyfO-aM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

كلمة في كلمة: الصوم الكبير الأحد الأول .. أحد الإستعداد 

[YOUTUBE]1Z7_B0mssKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]l-gJY70ofHU&playnext=1&list=PLw0ORT_whBS5LGicImUTeOMQ-5VCHNivV&feature=results_main[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

البابا شنودة الثالث (كثرة الجهاد فى الصوم1976) 

[YOUTUBE]WxPoidethDA&list=PLw0ORT_whBS5LGicImUTeOMQ-5VCHNivV[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

البابا شنودة الثالث(الصوم والانتصارعلى التجارب) 


[YOUTUBE]J6_rkRcgwpM&list=PLw0ORT_whBS5LGicImUTeOMQ-5VCHNivV[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


>



*شكرا لمشاركتك*​


----------



## jajageorge (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## النهيسى (11 مارس 2013)

*الإستعداد للصوم الكبير المقدس
*

*هذا هو يوم الإستعداد للصوم **الكبير **المقدس   ، وفيه نرفع قلوبنا بالتوبة إلى الله ، لكى نبدأ صوماً مقبولاً ، ومفيداً  ،  ونرفع من أمامنا كل أنواع الأطعمة الحيوانية ، وهذا هو معنى الأصطلاح   القبطى ” للرفاع ” .*​ 
*(   Sum )والمفهوم القبطى الأرثوذكسى للصوم : ينبع من معنى كلمة ” صوم “   العبرية ، التى تعنى حرفياً سد الفم عن الكلام والأكل ، ( حسب العهد القديم   ) ،*​ 
*والأمتناع عن كل ما يلذ الجسد ( حسب معنى العهد الجديد ) ، بالأضافة لما سبق فى العهد القديم .*​ 
*فهو ” تدريب ” على أمرين هامين هما :*
*ممارسة   الصوم بزهد مع ممارسة باقى وسائط النعمة ( صلاة ، أعتراف ، تناول من السر   الأقدس ، عمل الخير ،خدمة ، ترنيم وتسبيح ، وتأملات ، وميطانيات ……. الخ )  .*
*للتخلص من خطية مُستعبدة للمرء ، وترك عادات ضارة . *
*وهذا هو الأمر الأول .*​ 
*أما الأمر الثانى : *
*فهو  ”  التدريب على أكتساب فضيلة جميلة أو أكثر ” – فى كل صوم – وفى نهايته ”   إمتحان للنفس ” ، هل تم التخلص من الخطية أو العادة الردّية ؟! ، وهل تم   إكتساب فضيلة معينة ؟!*​ 
*فإن   لم يكن ذلك قد تحقق ، فقد أتعب الصائم نفسه ، وحرم ذاته من طعامه اللذيذ ،   دون فائدة روحية ، وهذا ما يحدث للأغلبية الصائمة بلا حكمة .*​ 
*وعلى هذا الأساس ، يجب أن نتذكر قول المرنم القبطى :*​

*الصوم .. الصوم .. للنفس ثبات ….. طوبى لمن صام عن الزلات .*​ 
*ليس الصوم معناه الجوع …. بدون التوبة والرجوع .*​ 

*ويكون الصوم لكافة الحواس :*​ 
*صوم العين عن النظرات الشريرة .*​ 
*صوم اللسان عن الكلام الباطل .*​ 
*صوم الآذان عن سماع كلام الإدانة والذم .*​ 
*ويقول القديس مارإسحق السريانى : ” إن صوم اللسان أفضل من صوم البطن ، وصوم القلب عن الأفكار الشريرة أفضل من الإثنبن .*​

*+ ويقول ذهبى الفم : ” لا تقل إنى صائم بماء وملح ، وأنت تأكل لحوم الناس بالمذمة والإدانة ” .*​
*وحدد الرب الصوم المقبول :*​ 
*بعدم الغضب ( مت 6 : 16 ) .*​ 
*والصلح والسلام أولاً ( مت 5 : 24 ) .*​ 
*وشرحه بالتفصيل فى سفر إشعياء أصحاح 58 ، وموجزه :*​ 
*رفض الصوم مع الملذات والمسرات ، أو الإنشغال بالماديات والكماليات ( 58 : 3 ) .*​ 
*صوم مع خصام ، وشكوى وتذمر ، ورفع الصوت ( 58 : 4 ) .*​ 
*إدانة الآخرين ، والأحاديث الباطلة والفارغة .( 58 : 9 ) .*​ 
*والصوم المقبول يكون :*​

*بتوبة وإعتكاف للتأملات والصلوات ( يوئيل 2 : 15 ) .*​ 
*بروح الإتضاع ، وعمل الخير ( إش 58 : 7 ) ، وتقديس يوم الرب للعبادة ، والإجتماعات ، والإفتقاد ( 58 : 13 ) .*​ 
*أما بركات الصوم المقبول :*
*الشفاء الروحى والجسدى ، وقبول الصلوات ، والتلذذ بعشرة الله ( إش 58 : 8 – 14 ) .*​ 
*الصوم فترة للتدريبات الروحية . لا ليكون مجالاً لنيل أجرأرضى ، أو لتقليد الآخرين ، أو لأى هدف مادى ، أو صحى .*​

*نصلى أن يقبل الرب أصوامنا وذبائحنا*​

​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2013)

*مديح الصوم الكبير 

[YOUTUBE]tas1pnjkTi0[/YOUTUBE]

الحان الصوم الكبير وصوم اهل نينوى 

[YOUTUBE]eDb39p7RCZc[/YOUTUBE]


ألحان الصوم الكبير(تعليمي)

[YOUTUBE]_ceXWImU3LU[/YOUTUBE]

الهوس الصيامي الصوم الكبير ابونا يوحنا نصيف 

[YOUTUBE]avy4LTHRjEk[/YOUTUBE]

قسمة الصوم الكبير للانبا رافائيل 

[YOUTUBE]RyCkqUpUcZo[/YOUTUBE]

ذوكصولوجية الصوم الكبير 

[YOUTUBE]oEEaQD4Oqa0[/YOUTUBE]

شرح طقس صوم نينوى و الصوم الكبير للمعلم ابراهيم عياد 

[YOUTUBE]pTzqDKmcL_4[/YOUTUBE]

مرد الإبركسيس في أيام الصوم الكبير 

[YOUTUBE]aD0VITvOo_g[/YOUTUBE]

 فيروز ترتل الله معنا - الصوم الكبير

[YOUTUBE]wdU8bWL2k6A[/YOUTUBE]

ابصالية الصوم الكبير ياربي يسوع المسيح 

[YOUTUBE]jQ-LpW0RfOQ[/YOUTUBE]

















































*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2013)

*كلمة منفعة للأب متى المسكين
بمناسبة بدء الصوم الأربعينى المقدس 

[YOUTUBE]hhzUXvHjV6c[/YOUTUBE]

  الصوم الكبير 

[YOUTUBE]S9F0CC1Jyx0[/YOUTUBE]


كلمة لنيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس عن الصوم الكبير 

[YOUTUBE]4WZy7_yYOps[/YOUTUBE]

عظة ابونا داود لمعي عن صلوات قصيرة من الصوم الكبير 

[YOUTUBE]X0Almrp7YYk[/YOUTUBE]



*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2013)

* [YOUTUBE]ICShroHjAdU[/YOUTUBE]

احلي ترنيمه لاحاد الصوم الكبير كنيسه ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2013)

* الكنيسة تقول لنا في بداية الصوم المقدس ( الصوم الكبير )

قــم استــعـد للـجـهـاد



 ________________________________________________



  في أحد الرفاع تضع الكنيسة ما يسمي بالأرضية أو بالخلفية العامة التي من  منطقها تفهم معاني العبادة فتختار حديث الرب في الموعظة علي الجبل عن أصول  الصلاة والصدقة والصوم وكيف أن المسيحية تتجاوز الشكل إلي مضمون وترفض  المظهرية والفريسية في العبادة وتتطلب نمطاً معيناً من العبادة قوامه الصدق  وإخلاص القلب ومحبة الله وليس السعي وراء الشهرة والمنصب مديح الناس ثم  تبدأ رحلة الصوم المقدس بالأسبوع الأول الذي يسمي بأسبوع الأستعداد وجميع  قراءاته الكنسية تهدف إلي هذا الغرض وهو الاستعداد للجهاد العزم علي ترك  الشر والالتصاق بالخير. اغتسلوا تنقوا اعزلوا شر أفعالكم من أمام عيني كفوا  عن فعل الشر " (أش 16:1) وتقول القراءات أيضا: أتظن أيها الإنسان الذي  تفعل الشرور أنك تنجو من دينونة الله أم تستهين بغني لطفه وإهماله ولكنك من  أجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب تذخر لنفسك غضباً في يوم الغضب " (رو 3:2-5)  البولس من يوم الاثنين

 إن الحكم هو بلا رحمة لمن لا يعل الرحمة (الكاثيلكون يع 13:2)

  وهكذا طيلة الأسبوع الأول تتناغم القراءات حول هذا الاستعداد بصورة أو  أخري وفي إنجيل قداس الأحد تتكثف المبادئ وتتبلور بمنهج وأسلوب روحي عجيب  إذ تضع الكنيسة من خلاله التداريب الروحية الأساسية لجهاد القانوني

 1- عدم اكتناز المال وسيطرته علي قلب الإنسان وجعله إلها وصنماً في الحياة

 2- العين البسيطة النيرة

 3- عدم الانزعاج والانشغال بلقمة العيش.

  فعلي المؤمن أن يجاهد ويؤدي دوره في الحياة بكل إخلاص قلب ولكن ليثق أن  الله هو الذي يعوله فطيور السماء لا تزرع ولا تجمع إلي مخازن وأبوكم  السماوي يقوتها ألستم بالحري أفضل منها وهكذا عشب الحقل يلبسه

 فلا  ننزعج قائلين ماذا نأكل وماذا نشرب لأن هذه كلها متطلبات الأمم " َ  اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ  لَكُمْ. " (مت 33:6)

 فمفهوم الاستعداد عند الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية هو هذا  التحول الهام ألا يتعلق القلب بالانشغالات والاهتمامات الأرضية وإنما  يرتبط القلب في عنقه الأصيل بملكوت الله وبره

 فملكوت الله ليس أكلاً  ولا شرباً وإنما هو حضور المسيح في القلب وتمتع النفس البشرية بتعزيات  الروح القدس وشكر الإنسان الآب السماوي علي اختيار ودعوته ليس لأعمال صالحة  ولكن بالتعطف الأبوي ونعمته المجانية

 ويمكننا أن نلخص تدريب الكنيسة في الأسبوع الأول هكذا

 + أطرد من قلبك محبة المال وهموم الحياة والإرتباكات الأرضية واستعد ليتفرغ قلبك للجهاد الروحي الذي إليه دعيت

 2- تعرف علي تجارب العدو وطبيعة حروبه

  تخطو بنا الكنيسة خطوة أخري إلي الأمام إنها تريد بعد أن هيأت تربة القلب  أن تبرز ما يلاقيه المؤمن من معاناة وجهاد وحروب بعضها من الشيطان وبعضها  من العالم والبعض الآخر من الذات وهذه كلها ليست من الآب

 فالأسبوع  الثاني هو إيضاح وإفصاح عن طبيعة الجهاد القانوني تعرض الكنيسة لعناصره  وتطلب من أبنائها أن يتسلحوا بأسلحة الجهاد المقبول من صلاة وصدقة وأمانة  وإخلاص قلب.

 فإذا كان الصوم يمثل بالجمر الموضوع في الشورية عند المذبح  فالصلاة هي البخور الذي يوضع علي هذا الجمر لتتصاعد رائحة ذكية مرضية  مقبولة أمام الله وهكذا منذ البداية تلح الكنيسة علي المؤمنين أن يقرنوا  أصوامهم بالصلوت في المخدع ومع الأسرة وفي الكنيسة لممارسة الليتورجيا

 ولعله من أقوي الصلوات التي تربط الصوم بالصلاة ارتباطاً صميماً صلاة القسمة للصوم الأربعيني كله فيها يقول الكاهن:

 +الصوم والصلاة هنا اللذان يخرجان الشياطين

 +الصوم والصلاة هما اللذان رفعا إيليا وخلصا دانيال من جب الأسود

 + الصوم والصلاة هما اللذان عمل بهما موسي حتي أخذ الناموس والوصايا المكتوبة بأصبع الله

 + الصوم والصلاة هما اللذان عمل بهما أهل نينوي فرحمهم الله وغفر لهم خطاياهم ورفع غضبه عنهم

  + الصوم والصلاة هما اللذان عمل بهما الرسل وبشروا وهما اللذان عمل بهما  الشهداء حتي سفكوا دمائهم وهما اللذان عمل بهما الأبرار والصديقون ولباس  الصليب وسكنوا في الجبال والبراري وشقوق الأرض من أجل عظم محبتهم في الملك  المسيح



 أنه موسم ملئ المصباح بزيت الصوم والقداس...حتي نكون في  زمان العذارى الحكيمات أصحاب المصابيح الموقدة والآنية المليئة بالزيت  والمستعدات للقاء العريس السماوي فعريسنا سيفرح باستنارتنا .. وسيضفي حينئذ  علينا من بهاء مجده

 "استنارت الأرض من بهائه " (رؤ1:18) طوبي للنفس  التي تعود إليه تتأمل في وجهه "نظروا إليه وإستناروا، ووجوهم لم تحجل " (مز  5:34 ) ماسات الإنسان أنه قد تلهي عن الله.....

 ليتنا في الصوم نعود إليه في هدوء ونجلس تحت قدميه بسكون "بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون.بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم " (إش15:30 )
*


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2013)

* الصوم
القديس باسيليوس الكبير

المقدّمة:

"أنفخوا في راس الشهر بالبوق وفي يوم احتفال عيدكم الكبير" (مز4:80). هذا أمر نبوي. أما بالنسبة لنا، فإن مقاطع إشعيا التالية تنبئ بعيد الأيام المقبلة بصوت يفوق كل بوق من حيث قوته وكل آلة موسيقية من حيث خاصيّتها. هذه الأقوال تدع جانبًا الصوم اليهودي وتُظهر لنا الصوم الحقيقي على طريقته القويمة: "عندما تصومون انظروا أن لا تكونوا في خصومة أو مشاجرة مع  الناس الآخرين، بل اجعلوا حدًّا لكل ظلم طارئ" (إشعيا 4:58-6). أما الرب يسوع فيقول: "متى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين… أما أنت فاغسل وجهك وادهن رأسك"(متى16:6-17). لأنه لا يكلّل أحد ولا يحوز على راية الظفر إن كان وجهه عابسًا أو قاتمًا.

لا تكونوا عابسين وأنتم تستعيدون صحتكم. فإنه لا بدّ لنا أن نتهلل لصحة نفسنا، ولا مجال للحزن بسبب تبدّل الطعام وكأننا نؤثر ملذّات البطن على منفعة نفسنا، لأن الشبع يقف إحسانه عند حدود البطن، أما الربح الناتج عن الصوم فهو يَنفذ إلى النفس. كن فرحًا لأنك أعطيت من قبل طبيبك دواء ينـزع الخطايا. لا تبدّل وجهك كما يفعل المراؤون. إن الوجه يتبدل عندما يظلم الداخل مع التظاهر الخارجي، وكأنه مخفي وراء ستار كاذب.

  المرائي هو الذي يكون له على المسرح وجه آخر. يرتدي قناع السيّد وهو في الحقيقة عبد. يلبس قناع الملك وهو بالحقيقة من عامة الناس. هكذا أيضًا في الحياة الحاضرة، كثيرون يتظاهرون وكأنهم على المسرح. يكونون على كل شيء في عمق القلب ويتظاهرون بوجه آخر أمام الناس. أما أنت فلا تبدّل وجهك. كما أنت هكذا أظهر للآخرين. لا تبدّل مظهرك عابسًا ساعيًا وراء الشهرة عن طريق التظاهر بالصوم والإمساك، لأنه لا نفع للإحسان الذي يطبَّل له، ولا ثمر للصوم الذي يشهّر أمام الناس، أي كل ما يقوم به الإنسان بغية التظاهر أمام الآخرين لا ينفذ إلى الدهر ولا يتخطى حدّه مدح الناس. أسرع بفرح إلى هبات الصوم. إنّه هبة قديمة العهد لا تعتق ولا تشيخ، بل تتجدد وتزهر على الدوام.

تابع*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2013)

* تاريخ الصوم:

  ربما تظن أنني سأعيد قدم الصوم إلى مرحلة الناموس الموسمي. الصوم هو أقدم من ناموس موسى. ومع قليل من الصبر ستقتنع من كلامي هذا. لا يخطر ببالك الظن بأن بداية الصوم تعود إلى يوم الكفّارة الذي حُدّد لإسرائيل في العاشر من الشهر السابع (لاويين 27:23). هلمّ تقدم أكثر في التاريخ وأبحث عن قدمه. فإن نظام الصوم لم يبتكر في الأزمنة الحديثة. إن هذه الجوهرة هي من ميراث آبائنا. كل شيء يتميز بقدمه جدير بالاحترام والإجلال فاحترم إذًا وجهه الشاحب. الصوم هو من عمر الإنسانية نفسها. لقد شُرّع له في الفردوس. إن آدم هو الذي تقبّل الوصية الأول للصوم "من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر لا تأكل" (تكوين 17:2). العبارة "لا تأكل"ما هي إلا شريعة صوم وإمساك.

لو أن حواء لم تأكل من ثمر العود لما كنّا بحاجة إلى الصوم الحاضر. "لأن الأصحاء لا يحتاجون إلى طبيب بل المرضى" (متى 12:9). لقد ترتّب علينا كثير من الشرور بسبب خطايانا، فلنعالجها إذًا عن طريق التوبة. لكن التوبة بدون صوم لا تأتي بثمر. "إن الأرض ملعونة بسببك وسوف تنبت شوكًا وحسكًا" (تك17:3-18). لقدّ تسلّمت وصية التعرّف ضمن حدود ولم تعطَ أن تستسلم لملذات الجسد. حسابك لله يكون عن طريق الصوم. إن العيش في الفردوس يعكس صورة الصوم. لا لأن الإنسان كان يتشبه بالملائكة عن طريق القناعة، بل أيضًا لأنه لم يكن ليعرف في الفردوس كل ما ابتكره الناس بعد ذلك من شرب خمر وذبائح حيوانية وكل ما يعكّر  صفو ذهن الإنسان.

  لقد طُردنا من الفردوس لأننا لم نصم. فلنصم إذًا حتى نعود إليه. ألم ترَ كيف أن الفقير لعازر دخل الفردوس عن طريق الصوم (لوقا16)؟ لا تتشبّه بمعصية حواء وتتبع مشورة الحية. لا تتحجج بالمرض الجسدي. إن هذا التعلل لا يتوجّه إليَّ بل إلى ذلك الذي يعرف حقائق الأمور بالضبط. تقول لي لا أستطيع أن أصوم، لكنك تقدر على إشباع البطن طيلة عمرك وعلى إجهاد جسدك بثقل المآكل التي تتناولها. إنني اعلم من جهتي أن الأطباء يصفون الصوم دواء للمرضى، لا كثرة المآكل. كيف تقدر من جهة على إشباع البطن وتدّعي من جهة أخرى أنك لا تقدر على الصوم؟ ما هو الأسهل بالنسبة للبطن؟ أن تمضي الليل هادئًا، مع قليل من الطعام، أم أن تستلقي على الفراش مثقلًا بكثرة المآكل؟ أو قل بالأحرى أن تتقلب متنهدًا ومواجهًا خطر القيء من كثرة الأطعمة؟ أو أنك تريد أن تقنعني أنه اسهل على البحارّة أن ينقذوا من الغرق مركبًا مثقلًا بالحمولة من أن ينتشلوا مركبًا قليل الحمولة وخفيفًا. هذا لأن المركب الثقيل ما أن ترفعه الأمواج قليلًا حتى يشرف على الغرق، بينما يسهل على المركب الخفيف أن يتجاوز العاصفة لأنه لا يصعب عليه أن يرتفع فوق الأمواج وأن الأجساد التي تثقل بالأطعمة بصورة متواصلة معرّضة أكثر للأمراض إلا أننا عندما نتناول طعامًا خفيفًا متوازنًا، نتجنّب شرَّ المرض كما يتجنّب المركب الخفيف العاصفة وينجو… إلاّ إذا اعتبرت، حسب رأيك، أن الاستراحة أضمن من الركض والهدوء أشدَّ من العراك. فإذا صحَّ قولك هذا يكون أفضل للمرضى أن ينتفخوا بالمآكل بدل أن يكتفوا بالطعام الخفيف. طعام خفيف يسدّ حاجة كل حيّ للغذاء أفضل من مأكل كثير يثقله، لأنّه مع كثرة الأطعمة تتعكر عملية التغذية بدخول أمراض متنوعة.

  ولكن لنتقدم في تاريخ الصوم ونتقصّ قدم تشريعه. كيف تقبّله القديسون جميعًا كميراث آبائي ومارسوه بدقّة مسلِّمين إياه من أب إلى ابنه إلى أن وصل إلينا بالتسلسل. لم يُعرف الخمر في الفردوس (كما ذكرنا) ولا الذبائح الحيوانية ولا أكل اللحوم. لقد عرف اللحم والخمر بعد الطوفان لأنه أوصي عند ذلك "بأن كل حيّ يدبّ كبقول العشب" (تك3:9). عندما يئس البشر من بلوغ الكمال الروحي حينئذٍ سمحوا لأنفسهم بالتمتع بكل شيء. والبرهان على أن البشر لم يعرفوا الخمر هو نوح كان يجهل استعمال الخمر: لم يرَ أحدًا يستخدمه وهو لم يذقه هو شخصيًا، لذلك حدث له ما حدث من أذى من جراء عدم احتياطه. " ابتدأ نوح بحرث الأرض وغرس كرمًا وشرب من الخمر وسكر"(تك 20:9-21)، لا لأنه كان سكيرًا بل لعدم خبرته في شرب الخمر باعتدال. إن شرب الخمر بعيد عن مرحلة الفردوس بقدر ما يبتعد الصوم الشريف في قدم زمنه.

  ونعلم أيضًا أن موسى لم يجرؤ على الاقتراب من جبل سيناء والصعود إليه إلاّ بعد صوم طويل. لم تكن له الجرأة على الصعود إلى الجبل المدخّن ولا الشجاعة على الدخول في وسط الغمام الذي غطاه (خر18:24) لو لم يتسلّح بالصوم. عن طريق الصوم تسلّم الوصايا العشر التي دُفعت إليه على لوحين من حجر مكتوبين بإصبع الله (خر28:34)، بينما في أسفل الجبل دفعت الشراهة الشعب إلى عبادة الأوثان، لأنه جلس يأكل ويشرب ثم قاموا كلَّهم يلعبون. البقاء على الجبل أربعين يومًا وابتهال عبد الله المؤمن، كل ذلك لم يجد نفعًا مقابل يوم واحد من السكر والعربدة. وبعبارة أخرى، إن لوحي الوصايا التي أتت عن طريق الصوم مكتوبة بإصبع الله حطمها السكر، لأن النبي موسى حكم أن الشعب المستسلم للسكر لم يكن يستحق استلام الوصايا الإلهية (خر19:32). بالنسبة للشعب الذي عرف الله الحقيقي والصانع له العجائب، لحظة واحدة كانت كافية ليعود ويغرق في وثنية المصريين. فاجعلوا أمامكم إذًا الأمرين وقارنوا بينهما: أنظروا أن الصوم من جهة يقرّب الإنسان إلى الله، بينما التمتع من جهة أخرى يقضي على خلاص نفسه.

  لكن لنتابع طريقنا ونتقدم في التاريخ. من الذي أضعف موقف عيسو وجعله عبدًا لأخيه؟ أليس هو طعام تناوله وباع من أجله بكوريته لأخيه (تك 31:25-34)؟ في المقابل، يُهدَ صموئيل لأمّه عن طريق الصلاة والصوم (1ملوك7:1-11)؟ ما الذي جعل شمشون الكبير لا يقهر، أليس هو الصوم الذي ساهم في الحبل به؟ لأن الملاك أوصى به لأمه قائلًا لها: "والآن فاحفظي ولا تشربي خمرًا ولا مُسكرًا ولا تأكلي شيئًُا نجسًا لأنك ستحملين وتلدين ابنًا سيكون ناسكًا لله من بطن أمه إلى يوم وفاته" (قضاة13:7)

الصوم يولّد أنبياء، يجعل المشرّعين حكماء. هو كنـز صالح للنفس، وسكناه فيها ضمانة. هو سلاح المجاهدين ورياضة المتبارين. هو الذي يبعد التجارب ويحثّ  على التقوى. يواكبه انتباه روحي متواصل. الصوم يولّد العفّة. في الحروب يصنع الرجال، وفي السلم يعلّم الهدوء. يقدّس المكرّس لله، يجعل الكاهن يتقدم أكثر قي طريق الكمال، لأنه لا يمكن للكاهن بدون صوم أن يخدم العبادة الإلهية الحاضرة والسريّة فحسب بل حتى العبادة الناموسية التي لموسى أيضًا.

  الصوم هو الذي أهّل إيليا لتلك الرؤية العظيمة، لأنه بعد أن طهّر نفسه بالصوم مدّة أربعين يومًا أهّل لرؤية الرب في مغارة حوريب بقدر ما يستطاع للناس أن يروا الله (3ملوك8:19-15). وقد أقام ابن الأرملة بعد صوم (3ملوك 20:17-23) متغلبًا هكذا على قوة الموت. من فمه، وبعد صوم طويل، خرج الصوت الذي حبس السماء معاقبًا الشعب بسبب معصيته، وكان ذلك لمدة ثلاثة سنين وستة أشهر (1:17)، لأنه إذ أراد أن يطرّي قلوب الشعب القاسية فضّل أن يحكم على نفسه معهم بالشقاء. لذلك قال:"حيّ الرب… إنه لا يكون ندى ولا مطر إلاّ عند قولي". وفرض الصوم عن طريق الجوع الذي حلّ مع الجفاف من أجل تقويم الشعب الذي كان استسلم للملذات الجسدية واستفحل الضلال في عيشه

  وأيضًا كيف كانت حياة أليشع؟ بأية طريقة استضافته المرأة الشونمية؟ فكيف أطعم الأنبياء الذين استضافهم؟ ألم تقتصر ضيافته على بعض البقول البريّة وقليل من الطحينّ؟ لأنه عندما وضعت البقول خطأً في القدر تعرّض الآكلون للموت من جراء الأعشاب المسمَّمة. فجاءت بركة النبي الصوّام وأبطلت فعل السمّ (2ملوك38:4-44)

  بكلمة واحدة، لدى فحص الأمور، تجد أن الصوم كان مرشدًا لجميع القديسين سلوكهم وفقًا لوصايا الله

هناك جسم طبيعي هو الأميانط  لا يحترق في النار ويبدو فيها وكأنه يصير فحمًا، لكن عندما يُنشل منها ويغسل بالماء يزداد لمعانًا. وهكذا استبان مع أجسام الفتية الثلاثة لأنها كانت نقية. لقد وُجدوا في لهيب الأتون وكأن أجسادهم من ذهب لا من لحم وعظام، وظهروا عند خروجهم أبهى مما كانوا عليه (دانيال3). طبعًا برهنوا على أنهم أسمى من الذهب لأن النار لم تُشوّه مظهرهم بل حفظتهم بلا عيب. فمن كان يستطيع أن يحتمل مثل هذا اللهيب الذي كان يوقد بالنفط والزفت والزرجون حتى ارتفع فوق الأتون تسعًا وأربعين ذراعًا وانتشر وأحرق الذين صادفهم حول الأتون من الكلدانيين؟ دخل الفتية الثلاثة الحريق بعد أن صاموا قبلًا فاستنشقوا اللهيب وكأنه نسيم عليل مندّي. لم تجسر النار على الاقتراب من شعر رأسهم لأنهم كانوا قد تغذوا بالصوم

أما دانيال رجل الرغائب الذي طيلة ثلاثة أسابيع لم يأكل خبزًا ولا شرب خمرًا، فقد علّم الأسود أيضًا أن تصوم عندما أُلقي في الجب. وكأن جسمه مصنوع من حجر أو من نحاس أو من مادة جامدة أخرى لم تقوى عليها الأسود بأسنانها. كما أن السقي يجعل الفولاذ أشد وأمتن، هكذا بطريقة مشابهة تقوّى جسم دانيال من جراء الصوم. جعله لا يقهر أمام الأسود التي لم تجرؤ أمامه حتى على أن تفتح أفواهها (دانيال6)

تابع*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2013)

* فضائل الصوم:

  الصوم أخمد أجيج النار، الصوم سدَّ أفواه الأسود (عب33:11). الصوم يرفع الصلاة إلى السماء وكأنه يعطيها أجنحة تخوّلها الطيران إلى فوق. الصوم يُعمر البيوت، يُعنى بالصحة كأم. هو مربٍّ للشباب ومزيّن للمتقدمين في السن. مرافق حسن للمسافرين وضمانة لكل من يساكنه. لا يشك الرجل بامرأته عندما يراها تصوم، كما لا تغار المرأة من رجلها عندما تراه يصوم بانتظام

  من الذي قضى على ثروته من جرّاء الصوم؟… لا ينقص شيء منها عن طريقه. هو يريح الطباخين قليلًا من العمل. تقتصر المائدة على الطعام القليل. لقد أعطي السبت لليهود "لكي يستريح فيه ثورك وحمارك وكذلك عبدك" (خر12:23). ليكن الصوم فرصة استراحة سنوية للخدام من أتعابهم المتواصلة. يستريح الطباخ قليلًا من عمله. يأخذ مدبر المواد مأذونية. لا يعود يسكب خمرًا في كأسك، وتتوقف صناعة الحلويات المختلفة، من الدخان، من رائحة الشوي، من كل من يسرع هنا وهنا كمن أجل خدمة البطن وكأنه السيد الذي لا يكفيه شيء. كان من عادة جامعي الضرائب أن يريحوا الملزمين قليلًا في وقت من الأوقات من دفع الضريبة. فليعط بطنك استراحةً ما للفم، ويلجأ محبة منا إلى السكينة. هو الذي لا ينفك يطالب بالمآكل وإن نسي اليوم يعطي غدًا ما كان قد تناوله البارحة. عندما يمتلئ يتكلّم عن فلسفة الإمساك، وعندما يفرغ ينسى ما كان قد علّمه في وقت شبعه

  الصوم لا يعرف ما هو الدَّيْن…ابن الصوّام اليتيم لا تخنقه ديون والده ملتفة حول عنقه كالحيات. ومن جهة ثانية الصوم مناسبة للابتهاج. كما أن العطش يجعل الشرب مستحبًا، كذلك الصوم المسبق يجعل المائدة مستحبة والطعام أشهى، لأنك إن أردت أن تجعل مائدتك لذيذة وشهية اعتمد الصوم الذي يخلق مثل هذا التبدّل. أما أنت، الذي تتسلّط عليك شهوة التمتع بالأطعمة، فإنك تفقد بهذه الطريقة ملذاتها وتقضي على المتعة واللذة من جراء شهوتك وهو محبة اللذة. لا شيء يُشتهى ويتمتع به المرء بصورة متواصلة ولا يزدري به في النهاية. كل شيء نادر مستحق التمتع به.هكذا شاء الخالق عن طريق التبدل في العيش أن يديم التمتع بما وهبنا من نِعم. ألا ترى الشمس مستحبة أكثر بعد انتهاء الليل؟ والاستيقاظ بعد النوم، والصحة بعد المرض، والمائدة أيضًا بعد الصوم، أكان ذلك للأغنياء الذين تفيض عندهم المآكل أم للفقراء القانعين بالطعام القليل؟

  أذهب في مثال ذلك الغني لأن التمتع بالمآكل طيلة حياته سلّمه إلى نار جهنّم (لوقا16). لقد أدين لا لظلمه بل لأنه كان يعيش في التنعم الدائم.لذلك أخذ يحترق في نار الأتون. والصوم يفيدنا،ليس فقط من أجل الحياة الأبدية، بل يفيد أيضًا، جسدنا البشري. إن الرفاهية الزائدة تجرّ سقطات لاحقة، لأن الجسم يتعب ولا يستطيع أن يحمل ثقل الأغذية الكثيرة. أحذر ألاّ تزدري اليوم بالماء حتى لا تشتهي فيما بعد على مثال الغني نقطة واحدة منه. لم يسكر أحد من الناس من شرب الماء ولا أصابه صداع بسببه، ولا تعبت رجلاه أو يداه منه أيضًا

  إن عسر الهضم الذي يرافق عادةً كثرة الطعام والشراب هو الذي يولّد أمراض الجسد الصعبة. وجه الصائم محتشم، لونه لا يحمّر بصورة فاقعة، بل يتزين بلون شاحب يعكس عفة صاحبه. عيناه هادئتان وكذلك مشيته. هو رصين الطلعة لا يستجلب الضحك. أقواله متّزنة وقلبه نقي. تذكّر القديسين القدماء الذين"طافوا هنا وهناك في جلود غنم معوزين مكروبين مذَليّن" (عب37:11). تمثّل بحياتهم إن ردت أن تشترك في نصيبهم
تابع*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2013)

* في العهد الجديد

  من الذي أراح لعازر في أحضان إبراهيم (لوقا16)؟ أليس هو الصوم؟ حياة القديس يوحنا السابق كان صومًا مستمرًا. لم يكن له لا سرير ولا مائدة طعام، لا أرض مفلوحة ولا حيوان يعلفه، لا قمح، لا رداء ولا شيء مما تحتاج إليه الحياة الحاضرة. لذلك لم يوجد فيما بين الناس أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان. وأيضًا الصوم هو الذي رفع بولس الرسول إلى السماء الثالثة (2كو 2:12-4).يأتي في ذكره على تعداد أحزانه والافتخار بها (كو5:6و 27:11). وعلى رأس ما أتيت على ذكره حتى الآن يأتي مثال ربنا يسوع المسيح نفسه، الذي عن طريق الصوم، حافظ على الجسد الذي أخذه من أجل خلاصنا. بالصوم ردّ عنه هجمات الشيطان معلّمًا إيانا بهذه الطريقة أن نهيئ أنفسنا وأن ندرّبها من أجل مواجهة التجارب

لقد أخلى الرب ذاته وتنازل مقدمًا هكذا فرصة لقاء مع الشيطان ومحاربته. فإنه لم يكن بقدور العدو أن يقترب عن طريق أُخرى من السيد بما أنه إله، لو لم يتنازل إلى مصاف البشر "مخليًا ذاته أخذًا صورة عبد". وقد تناول طعامًا حتى بعد القيامة لكي يثبت بهذه الطريقة جسده القائم له طبيعة مادية

  أما أنت الذي تحشو بطنك بالمآكل، ألا تلاحظ رخاوتك من جراء ذلك، ألا تتفوه بكلمة عندما ترى ذهنك يجف بسبب فقدان الأقوال المحيية الخلاصية المغذية إيانا؟ أم تجهل أن من يتخذ حليفًا ينجح في التغلب على العدو؟ هكذا فإن الذي يضيف على جسده شحمًا يقاوم الروح. كم أن الذي يجعل للروح حليفًا مساعدًا يسيطر على جسده. ذلك لأن الروح مناهض للجسد حتى أنك إن أردت أن تقوّي ذهنك لجأت إلى الصوم  من أجل إخضاع جسدك. هذا ما يتفق مع كلام بولس الرسول الذي يقول: أن كان إنساننا الخارجي يفنى فالداخلي يتجدد يومًا فيومًا" (2كور 16:4)، أو "حينما أنا ضعيف فحينئذٍ أنا قوي" (2كور10:12)

وفي العهد القديم:

  ألا تزدري بالمآكل التي بكثرتها تفسد؟ ألا ترغب في مائدة الملكوت التي يهيِّئها الصوم دائمًا في الحياة الحاضرة؟ من الذي، عن طريق كثرة الطعام واستمرار التمتع الجسدي، نال مرةً موهبةً روحيَّة؟ لقد لجأ موسى إلى الصوم مرة ثانية من أجل تقبل الوصايا ثانية (خر28:34). لو لم يصم أهل نينوى حتى مع بهائمهم لما نجوا من وعيد الخراب (يونان4:3-10). من هم الذين تناثرت أعضاء أجسادهم وعظامهم في الصحراء؟ أليسوا هؤلاء الذين اشتهوا أكل اللحم؟ عندما قنعوا بالمن والماء الفائض من الصخرة انتصروا على المصريين وعبروا البحر على اليبس، ولم يكن فيما بينهم ذو علّة. لكن ما أن اشتهوا اللحوم المطبوخة حتى عادوا إلى مصر ولم يروا أرض الميعاد

  ألا تخشى من التشبه بهم؟ ألا ترعبك شهواتك التي ربما تحرمك من الخيرات السماوية؟ النبي دانيال لم يكن ليشاهد مثل هذه الرؤى لو لم ينقِّ نفسه مسبقًا عن طريق الصوم (دانيال8:1-20). إن كثرة الطعام تجرّ نوعًا من خيالات تشبه غيومًا سوداء تقطع استنارات الذهن بالروح القدس. إن كان للملائكة طعام فما هو إلا الخبز كما يقول النبي:"أكل الإنسان خبز الملائكة" (مز25:77). لا اللحم، لا الخمر ولا شيء آخر يشتهيه ذوو محبة البطن

  الصوم سلاح أمام جنود الشياطين. "لأن هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلاّ بالصوم والصلاة "(متى21:17). حسناته لا تعدّ. أما نتيجة الشراهة فهي الهلاك، لأن التمتع بالمأكل والسكر وما إليها تجرّ مباشرة كل نوع من أنواع الخلاعة التي تليق فقط بالبهائم. فالسكر يولّد في النفس حب التمتع باللذات الجسدية والزنى…بينما الصوم، يساعد حتى الزوجين على نوع من الاتزان الجنسي ويحدّ من المبالغة في التمتع الجسدي، مما يساعد كثيرًا على الاستمرار غفي حياة الصلاة.

تابع​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2013)

_*   فضائله على صعيد أوسع:

    لكن حسنات الصوم لا تقتصر على الابتعاد عن الأطعمة الشهية، لأن الصوم الحقيقي هو في الابتعاد عن كل شرّ. الحد من كل عمل ظالم، الابتعاد عن كل ما يحزن الآخر بل إعانته في كل ما يحتاج إليه (إشعيا6:58). لا تصوموا وأنتم في نزاع مع الآخرين. أنت لا تأكل لحمً بل ترغب في مأكل لحم أخيك. تمتنع عن شرب الخمر، لكنك لا تقطع لسانك عن التجديف. تنتظر هبوط الليل لكي تفطر بينما تمضي النهار كلَّه في المحاكم. الويل للسكارى من غير شرب الخمر.  الغضب ما هو إلا سكر للنفس لأنه يُخرج الإنسان عن صوابه كما يفعل  فيه الخمر. الحزن أيضًا نوع من السكر لأنه يُظلم الفكر. والخوف أيضًا نوع آخر عندما لا يبرر مصدره. لذلك يقول لمزمور:"نجِّ نفسي من خوف العدو" (مز2:63). وبصورة عامة الأهواء النفسية المختلفة التي تسبب اضطرابًا للذهن يمكن اعتبارها نوعًا من السكر.

    أنظر جيدًا إلى الغاضب كيف يصبح من شدة غضبه كالسكران، لا يعود يسيطر على نفسه، لا يلاحظ حاله ويتجاهل وجود الآخرين. كما في حرب ليلية يضرب عشوائيًّا. يتفوه بكلام غير لائق، يشتم، يضرب، يهدد، يحلف، يصرخ وكأنه على وشك الانفجار. تجنب مثل هذا النوع من السكر كما ولا تسكر أيضًا بالخمر. لا تفضل شرب الخمر على الماء، حتى لا يسوقك السكر نفسه إلى الصوم. لا يمكن للسكر أن يكون مقدمة للصوم لمبارك كما أن الطمع لا يقود إلى العدالة. كذلك لا تستطيع عن طريق الخلاعة أن تصل إلى العفة وبصورة عامة عن طريق الرذيلة أن تصل إلى الفضيلة. الصوم له مدخل آخر. السكر يقود إلى الخلاعة، أما الخلاعة فهي تقوده إلى الصوم.

      كما أن المتباري يتدرّب ويتروّض مسبقًا، كذلك الصائم يجب أن يتعفف من قبل. لا تخزّن خمرًا في معدتك خلال أيام الفسحة الخمسة وكأنك تريد أن تعادل أيام الصوم وتضحك على صاحب الوصية. إن تعبك سيذهب باطلًا مجهدًا جسدك دون أن تعوّض له في أيام الإمساك. تخزن في جرّة مثقوبة، يتسرّب منها الخمر ويجري في طريقه، أما الخطيئة فتبقى وحدها في مكانها.

      العبد يهرب من سيده عندما يضربه. وأنت تنوي البقاء مع الخمر وهو يضربك كل يوم على رأسك؟ إن أفضل مقياس لشرب الخمر هو حاجة الجسد. إن تخطيت هذا الحد يأتي وجع الرأس، تثاؤب، تستنشق رائحة الخمر المخلّل، كل شيء حولك يدور ويضطرب. السكر يقود إلى النوم الذي يشبه الموت أو الصحو الذي يشبه الحلم.

      أتعلم يا ترى من هو مزمع أن يأتي وتتقبله؟ هو الذي وعدنا بقوله:"نأتي أنا وأبي وعنده نصنع منزلًا"(يوحنا23:14). لماذا إذًا تسرع عن طريق السكر وتوصد الباب أمام الرب؟ هو يطرد الروح القدس. كما أن الدخان يطرد النمل كذلك تهرب المواهب الروحية من السكر.
    الخلاصة:

      الصوم حشمة المدينة، سكينة الأسواق، سلام العائلات وضمانة لموجود أتنا. أتريد أن تتعرف إلى وقاره؟ قارن بين الليلة الحاضرة والنهار المقبل، تجد أن المدينة تتبدّل وتنتقل من السكينة الكليّة إلى الضجة والاضطراب.

      أرجو أن يتشبه نهار غد باليوم الحاضر من حيث السكينة والوقار دون أن يفقد شيئًُا من بهجته. عسى أن يعطينا الرب الذي أهَّلنا للوصول إلى مثل هذا اليوم ما يهب عادة للمجاهدين الأشداء فإنه بمواظبتنا على الجهاد والصبر سوف يؤهِّلنا أن ندرك ذلك الذي يوزّع فيه الأكاليل، أن نصل ههنا إلى أيام ذكر آلام الرب وفي الدهر الآتي إلى مجازاتنا حسنًا على أعمالنا حسب حكم المسيح العادل الذي يليق له المجد إلى الأبد. آمين
*_​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2013)

_*   فضائله على صعيد أوسع:

    لكن حسنات الصوم لا تقتصر على الابتعاد عن الأطعمة الشهية، لأن الصوم الحقيقي هو في الابتعاد عن كل شرّ. الحد من كل عمل ظالم، الابتعاد عن كل ما يحزن الآخر بل إعانته في كل ما يحتاج إليه (إشعيا6:58). لا تصوموا وأنتم في نزاع مع الآخرين. أنت لا تأكل لحمً بل ترغب في مأكل لحم أخيك. تمتنع عن شرب الخمر، لكنك لا تقطع لسانك عن التجديف. تنتظر هبوط الليل لكي تفطر بينما تمضي النهار كلَّه في المحاكم. الويل للسكارى من غير شرب الخمر.  الغضب ما هو إلا سكر للنفس لأنه يُخرج الإنسان عن صوابه كما يفعل  فيه الخمر. الحزن أيضًا نوع من السكر لأنه يُظلم الفكر. والخوف أيضًا نوع آخر عندما لا يبرر مصدره. لذلك يقول لمزمور:"نجِّ نفسي من خوف العدو" (مز2:63). وبصورة عامة الأهواء النفسية المختلفة التي تسبب اضطرابًا للذهن يمكن اعتبارها نوعًا من السكر.

    أنظر جيدًا إلى الغاضب كيف يصبح من شدة غضبه كالسكران، لا يعود يسيطر على نفسه، لا يلاحظ حاله ويتجاهل وجود الآخرين. كما في حرب ليلية يضرب عشوائيًّا. يتفوه بكلام غير لائق، يشتم، يضرب، يهدد، يحلف، يصرخ وكأنه على وشك الانفجار. تجنب مثل هذا النوع من السكر كما ولا تسكر أيضًا بالخمر. لا تفضل شرب الخمر على الماء، حتى لا يسوقك السكر نفسه إلى الصوم. لا يمكن للسكر أن يكون مقدمة للصوم لمبارك كما أن الطمع لا يقود إلى العدالة. كذلك لا تستطيع عن طريق الخلاعة أن تصل إلى العفة وبصورة عامة عن طريق الرذيلة أن تصل إلى الفضيلة. الصوم له مدخل آخر. السكر يقود إلى الخلاعة، أما الخلاعة فهي تقوده إلى الصوم.

      كما أن المتباري يتدرّب ويتروّض مسبقًا، كذلك الصائم يجب أن يتعفف من قبل. لا تخزّن خمرًا في معدتك خلال أيام الفسحة الخمسة وكأنك تريد أن تعادل أيام الصوم وتضحك على صاحب الوصية. إن تعبك سيذهب باطلًا مجهدًا جسدك دون أن تعوّض له في أيام الإمساك. تخزن في جرّة مثقوبة، يتسرّب منها الخمر ويجري في طريقه، أما الخطيئة فتبقى وحدها في مكانها.

      العبد يهرب من سيده عندما يضربه. وأنت تنوي البقاء مع الخمر وهو يضربك كل يوم على رأسك؟ إن أفضل مقياس لشرب الخمر هو حاجة الجسد. إن تخطيت هذا الحد يأتي وجع الرأس، تثاؤب، تستنشق رائحة الخمر المخلّل، كل شيء حولك يدور ويضطرب. السكر يقود إلى النوم الذي يشبه الموت أو الصحو الذي يشبه الحلم.

      أتعلم يا ترى من هو مزمع أن يأتي وتتقبله؟ هو الذي وعدنا بقوله:"نأتي أنا وأبي وعنده نصنع منزلًا"(يوحنا23:14). لماذا إذًا تسرع عن طريق السكر وتوصد الباب أمام الرب؟ هو يطرد الروح القدس. كما أن الدخان يطرد النمل كذلك تهرب المواهب الروحية من السكر.
    الخلاصة:

      الصوم حشمة المدينة، سكينة الأسواق، سلام العائلات وضمانة لموجود أتنا. أتريد أن تتعرف إلى وقاره؟ قارن بين الليلة الحاضرة والنهار المقبل، تجد أن المدينة تتبدّل وتنتقل من السكينة الكليّة إلى الضجة والاضطراب.

      أرجو أن يتشبه نهار غد باليوم الحاضر من حيث السكينة والوقار دون أن يفقد شيئًُا من بهجته. عسى أن يعطينا الرب الذي أهَّلنا للوصول إلى مثل هذا اليوم ما يهب عادة للمجاهدين الأشداء فإنه بمواظبتنا على الجهاد والصبر سوف يؤهِّلنا أن ندرك ذلك الذي يوزّع فيه الأكاليل، أن نصل ههنا إلى أيام ذكر آلام الرب وفي الدهر الآتي إلى مجازاتنا حسنًا على أعمالنا حسب حكم المسيح العادل الذي يليق له المجد إلى الأبد. آمين
*_​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2013)

*

 شروط الصوم المقبول

      الأنبا متاؤس


    لكي نصوم صومًا مقبولا أمام الرب ولا نضيع تعبنا سدى يجب أن تتوافر في أصوامنا بعض الشروط الضرورية والهامة مثل:

    1- ينبغي أن يصحب الصوم صلاة
    2- ينبغي أن تصحبه صدقة
    3- أن يكون مصحوباً بالمحبة
    4- ينبغي أن يكون مصحوباً بالاتضاع
    5- ينبغي أن يكون مصحوباً بالنقاء
    لنصيحة الرب معنى آخر روحي أعمق وأعظم


    1- ينبغي أن يصحب الصوم صلاة: 

     الصلاة المصحوبة بالصوم لها قوة فعالة وجبارة، فهي تعلو وترتفع حتى تدخل إلى داخل الحجاب أمام عرش النعمة ولا تخرج من هناك حتى تأخذ طلبتها.

     كما أنها تذل فخر الشياطين وتكسر قوتهم وتهدم جبروتهم، فقد قال الرب يسوع المسيح عن أقوى وأمرد نوع من الشياطين" إن هذه الجنس لا يخرج بشيء إلا بالصوم والصلاة" (مت 17: 21).

    الصلاة المدعمة بالصوم تقدر بنعمة الله على حل أكبر المشاكل وأعقد الأزمات سواء على المستوى الفردي أو الجماعي لأن الله محب البر لا يستطيع أن يتغاضى عن صلاة اللجاجة المصحوبة بالصوم والتذلل والانسحاق والتسليم.

    لما عرف النبي قوة الصلاة المصحوبة بالصوم نصحنا قائلاً "قدسوا صوماً نادوا باعتكاف. اجمعوا الشيوخ إلى بيت الرب واصرخوا للرب" (يوئيل1: 14) وذلك لأن الاعتكاف هو الجو المناسب للصلاة والتعبد خصوصاً إذا كان مصحوباً بالصوم والنسك والتذلل.

    وقد كرر النبي نداءه مرة أخرى قائلاً "قدسوا صوماً نادوا باعتكاف.. ليبك الكهنة خدام الرب بين الرواق والمذبح ويقولوا أشفق يا رب على شعبك ولا تسلم ميراثك للعار" (يوئيل2: 15- 17).

    الصوم والصلاة صنوان لا يفترقان وكل منهما لازم للآخر ونحن نرى عملياً أن في أيام الصوم تمتلئ الكنائس بالعابدين أثناء القداس وتمتلئ بالمستمعين أثناء النهضات والعظات وأحس بنشاط روحي ملحوظ ومبارك.



    2- ينبغي أن تصحبه صدقة:

    أيام الصوم حيث السمو الروحي والشفافية الروحية يستطيع الإنسان أن يعطي للمحتاجين بسخاء وسهولة وبسرور وفرح متذكراً كلمات الرب يسوع "الغبطة في العطاء أكثر من الأخذ" (أع20: 35) ونصيحة الرسول القائلة "المعطي المسرور يحبه الله" (2كو9: 7) إذا شبهنا الصلاة الروحانية بطائر يعلو ويحلق تكون الصدقة والصوم هما الجناحان اللذان يحلق بهما هذا الطائر، فإذا عدم الطائر هذين الجناحين أو فقد أحدهما عجز عن الطيران وهكذا المصلي إذا فقد أو تهاون في الصوم والصدقة أو في أحدهما ضعفت صلاته. ويقول الحكيم "من يسد أذنيه عن صراخ المسكين أيضاً يصرخ ولا يُستجاب له" (أم 21: 13).

    ويعلمنا الرب على فم إشعياء النبي الإنجيلي عن الصوم المقبول المصحوب بالصدقة قائلاً "أليس هذا صوماً أختاره.. أن تكسر للجائع خبزك وأن تدخل المساكين التائهين إلى بيتك. إذا رأيت عرياناً أن تكسوه وأن لا تتغاضى عن لحمك" (إش58: 7) وتكون النتيجة "حينئذ ينفجر مثل الصبح نورك. وتنبت صحتك سريعاً ويسير برك أمامك ومجد الرب يجمع ساقتك. حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب وتستغيث فيقول ها أنذا" (إش58: 8-9).


    3- أن يكون مصحوباً بالمحبة:

    من شروط الصوم المقبول أن يكون مصحوباً بمحبة الآخرين ومصالحتهم فيقول الرسول "إن سلمت جسدي حتى احترق (بالصوم والنسك والتقشف) وليست لي محبة فلا أنتفع شيئاً (1كو13: 2).

    وليس من المعقول أن يصوم الإنسان عن اللحم المستوى والناضج ويأكل لحم أخيه نيئاً ويحذرنا الرسول من ذلك بقوله "إن كنتم تنهشون وتأكلون بعضكم بعضاً فانظروا لئلا تفنوا بعضكم بعضاً" (غل5: 15) ويعلمنا الرب عن أهمية الصوم بالمحبة وأنه هو الصوم الذي يختاره بقوله"أليس هذا صوماً اختاره حل قيود الشر فك عقد النير. إطلاق المسحوقين أحراراً وقطع كل نير" (إش58: 6) ويحذرنا من الصوم المصحوب بالخصومة والكراهية لأن الرب يقبل الصوم المصحوب بالمحبة والسلام ونقاوة القلب


    4- ينبغي أن يكون مصحوباً بالاتضاع:

    فليس المقصود بالصوم أن نشعر بالجوع ونذلل أجسادنا فقط بل يصحب الصوم تذلل لنفوسنا أمام الرب حتى يتحنن الرب ويغفر لنا خطايانا ويرفع غضبه عنا كما حدث مع أهل نينوى الذين صاموا ولبسوا المسوح وتذللوا أمام الرب فلما رأى الله أعمالهم أنهم رجعوا عن طرقهم الرديئة غفر لهم خطاياهم ورفع غضبه عنهم، كما ذكرنا أيضاً هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. وقد مارس داوود الصوم المصحوب بالتذلل والاتضاع فيقول: "أذللت بالصوم نفسي" (مز35: 13) كما يقول أيضاً "أبكيت بالصوم نفسي" (مز69: 10).

    وحينما هدد الله آخاب الملك صرخ إلى الرب وتذلل وجعل مسحاً على جسده وصام واضطجع بالمسح ومشى بسكوت فكان كلام الله إلى إيليا التشبي قائلاً "هل رأيت كيف أتضع آخاب أمامي، فمن أجل أنه قد أتضع أمامي، لا أجلب الشر في أيامه.." (1مل 21: 27- 29).



    5- ينبغي أن يكون مصحوباً بالنقاء:

    الذي يفتخر بصومه أو يحاول أن يظهره أمام الناس رغبة في المديح أو الثناء يكون مضروباً بداء الكبرياء والمجد الباطل والرياء، وبمديح الناس يكون قد استوفى أجره عن تعبه في الصوم، ويا له من أجر تافه حقير لا قيمة له ولا وزن. ويحذرنا ربنا يسوع المسيح من هذا الداء الخطير فيقول "متى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين فإنهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم أنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم" (مت6: 16).

    ثم ينصحنا نصيحة أبوية غاية في الأهمية حتى لا يضيع أجرنا الإلهي عن الصوم نتيجة سوء تصرفنا والمباهاة بصومنا فيقول "وأما أنت فمتى صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء، وأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية" (مت6: 17، 18).

    ومعنى نصيحة الرب في مظهرها أن يسلك الإنسان سلوكاً عادياً أثناء الصوم حتى لا يظهر صيامه عن قصد فيضيع أجره السمائي العظيم.



    ولنصيحة الرب معنى آخر روحي أعمق وأعظم:

    *- فغسيل الوجه يعني تنظيفه من الغبار والأوساخ التي تلحق به ويوجد بالوجه معظم الحواس الظاهرة للإنسان، فيجب تنقية وتنظيف هذه الحواس من كل شر وشبه شر حتى يكون الصوم كاملاً وطاهراً ومقبولاً.

    1- فيوجد في الوجه حاسة النظر أي العين، فيجب علينا تصويم العين أو تنظيفها من كل نظره شريرة شهوانية حتى تكون قلوبنا نقية وأجسادنا طاهرة وأفكارنا مقدسة.

    2- يوجد في الوجه حاسة السمع وهي الأذن، فيجب علينا تصويمها عن سماع الوشاية والنميمة والفتنة والإغراء على عمل الشر وسماع الأغاني الشيطانية المهيجة للشهوة، وما شاكل ذلك، ونستعملها في وظيفتها الأساسية في الاستماع إلى أقوال الله والتلذذ بالتراتيل الروحية، والتفاهم مع الناس في حياتنا العلمية والعملية.

    3- يوجد في الوجه الأنف الذي هو حاسة الشم ويجب علينا تنظيفه وتصويمه عن اشتمام روائح الأطعمة اللذيذة التي تُهيج فينا شهوة الطعام كما نمنعه عن اشتمام روائح العطور التي تهيج فينا الشهوة الجنسية وغير ذلك.

    4- يوجد في الوجه الفم وبداخله اللسان الذي هو حاسة التذوق وهو أيضاً العضو المخصص للكلام، وهذا يجب تنظيفه وتصويمه عن أكل الأطعمة الممنوعة في الأصوام حسب قوانين الكنيسة، والأهم من ذلك أن نمنعه عن الشتيمة والحلفان والكذب والهزل والوشاية والإدانة وكلمات اللهو والتهور وغير ذلك ولنستعمله في وظيفته الطبيعية التي هي التسبيح والصلاة لله والتكلم بالصدق والوقار مع الجميع عالمين أن كل كلمة يتكلم بها الناس سوف يعطون عنها حساباً يوم الدين.

    5- عند غسل الوجه بالضرورة يجب غسل اليدين أولاً ثم نغسل بهما الوجه، واليدان هم وسيلة أو حاسة اللمس فيجب علينا حفظ هذه الحاسة الهامة من لمس أجساد الغير بقصد نجس لأن ذلك زنا فكري إلى ارتكاب الزنا الفعلي كما يجب أن نمتنع عن السرقة والغش والضرب والقتل ومن العمل في الصناعات المحرمة وبذلك نحفظ حواسنا صائمة طاهرة حتى يكون صومنا مقبولاً.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2013)

*الأصوام فى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية 
*

*____________
 الصوم نوعان: فردى وجماعي.
 (1) الصوم الفردي:
 وهو صوم خاص،لأغراض معينة، مثل صوم موسى النبي، وإيليا، ودانيال، وحزقيال، وداود، وبولس الرسول وبطرس الرسول وكرنيليوس (أع30:10).
 وبالتبعية فالمؤمن يمكن أن تكون له أصوام خاصة فردية، بشرط أن تكون تحت إشراف أب اعترافه.
 ( 2) الصوم الجماعي:
 وهو صوم عام، يشترك فيه الشعب:
 ( أ) في العهد القديم:

 صوم أهل نينوى (يو5:3ـ9).
 صوم أستير وشعبها (أس 3:4،16).
 صوم بني إسرائيل أيام عزرا الكاهن (عز21:8،23).
 أصوام "الشهر الرابع، والخامس والسابع والعاشر" (زك19:8)

 ( ب) في العهد الجديد:

  1- صوم الكنيسة في أنطاكية "وفيما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون، قال الروح  القدس، افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه، فصاموا حينئذ  وصلوا ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي" (أع2:13).
 2- صوم بولس الرسول ومن معه: "ولما مضى زمان طويل وصار السفر في البحر خطرا إذ كان الصوم أيضاً قد مضى جعل بولس ينذرهم" (أع9:27).
 3- وأيضاً صومهم ثانية: "فلما حصل صوم كثير حينئذ وقف بولس في وسطهم..." (أع21:27).
 وقد يسأل سائل: من الذي حدد الأصوام الجماعية؟
  الإجابة: الكنيسة بما فوض لها السيد المسيح من سلطان قد حددت هذه الأصوام  في مجامع مسكونية فكما عقدت الكنيسة في عصر الرسل مجمعاً في أورشليم بخصوص  بعض القضايا الإيمانية كما جاء في سفر أعمال الرسل 1:15-29 هكذا عقدت  الكنيسة خلال تاريخها الطويل مجامع مسكونية للنظر فيما يواجه الكنيسة من  قضايا خاصة بالإيمان والعقيدة وتقرير ما تراه نافعاً لحياة أبنائها الروحية  ومن هذه الأمور قرارات المجامع بخصوص الأصوام الجماعية المعروفة في  الكنيسة الآن مثل: الصوم الكبير، وصوم الأربعاء، والجمعة، وصوم الميلاد،  وصوم الرسل، وصوم العذراء، وصوم نينوى.
 وكل صوم له نظامه الذي يتفق  عليه المؤمن مع أب اعترافه، حتى لا يأخذ الصوم صفة الروتين، أو الفريضة  الإجبارية، بل لكي يمارسه المؤمن من منطلق أنه وسيلة من وسائل نوال النعمة  الإلهية، كما سيتضح من مناقشة النقطة التالية، الخاصة بدواعي الصوم بالنسبة  للمبتدئين في الحياة الروحية.
 (3) ارتباط الصوم بالانقطاع:
 تعريف الصوم، هو الانقطاع عن الطعام فترة معينة من الزمن يتناول الصائم بعدها طعاما خاليا من الدسم الحيواني.
  فلابد إذن من الانقطاع عن الأكل صباحا لفترة زمنية يحددها، نوع الصوم، إذ  لكل صوم زمن للانقطاع " ثم في الغد فيما هم يسافرون ويقتربون إلى المدينة  صعد بطرس على السطح ليصلّي نحو الساعة السادسة فجاع كثيرا واشتهى أن يأكل.  وبينما هم يهيئون له وقعت عليه غيبة." (أع9:10،10).
 ويدخل في تحديدها عوامل مختلفة كالمرض وغيره، لذلك يتحتم الاسترشاد بحكمة أب الاعتراف.

 وأهمية فترة الانقطاع هي أن تعطي للجسد الجائع أن يحس بجوع النفس والروح إلى التغذي بخبز الحياة النازل من فوق (يو46:6).

 (4) تحديد أنواع الطعام في الصوم:
 أ- الانقطاع عن اللحوم "لم آكل طعاما شهيّا ولم يدخل في فمي لحم ولا خمر ولم أدهن حتى تمت ثلاثة أسابيع أيام." (دا3:10)

 ب- أكل البقول " جَرِّبْ عَبِيدَكَ عَشَرَةَ أَيَّامٍ. فَلْيُعْطُونَا الْقَطَانِيَّ لِنَأْكُلَ وَمَاءً لِنَشْرَبَ.." (دا 1 : 12)

  ، "9وَخُذْ أَنْتَ لِنَفْسِكَ قَمْحاً وَشَعِيراً وَفُولاً وَعَدَساً  وَدُخْناً وَكَرْسَنَّةَ وَضَعْهَا فِي وِعَاءٍ وَاحِدٍ, وَاصْنَعْهَا  لِنَفْسِكَ خُبْزاً كَعَدَدِ الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي تَتَّكِئُ فِيهَا عَلَى  جَنْبِكَ. ثَلاَثَ مِئَةِ يَوْمٍ وَتِسْعِينَ يَوْماً تَأْكُلُهُ."  (حز9:4).

 ج- الانقطاع عن السمن واستخدام الزيت "ركبتاي ارتعشتا من الصوم ولحمي هزل عن سمن." (مز24:109).

 هذه بعض الأركان التي ينبغي أن تراعى في ممارسة الصوم، الصلاة، والثقة في الله، وفترة الانقطاع.
 (5) اعتراض:
  قد يعترض البعض بقول بولس الرسول: "َفلاَ يَحْكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ احَدٌ فِي  أكْلٍ اوْ شُرْبٍ، اوْ مِنْ جِهَةِ عِيدٍ اوْ هِلاَلٍ اوْ سَبْتٍ" كو16:2.
  الإجابة: الواقع أن معلمنا بولس الرسول لا يعترض على أصوام الكنيسة لأنه  هو نفسه مارس الصوم "ولما مضى زمان طويل وصار السفر في البحر خطرا إذ كان  الصوم أيضاً قد مضى جعل بولس ينذرهم... فلما حصل صوم كثير حينئذ وقف بولس  في وسطهم..." (أع9:27،21) وإنما قصد بالكلام المذكور في هذا الاعتراض  بالأكل الذي يحرمه اليهود من جهة النجاسة بدليل أنه يذكر أيضاً أعياد  اليهود (الهلال والسبت)، فحديث بولس هو بعدم ممارسة مؤمني العهد الجديد  لشريعة العهد القديم.*


----------



## jajageorge (13 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (13 مارس 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2013)

* هل كان المسيح في حاجة إلي الصوم ؟





  + لمَ صام المسيح وهو في غير حاجة إلي الصوم؟! فقد وضعت هذه الفريضة لقتل  الملذات والشهوات وإخضاع شريعة الخطية التي بداخلنا والتملك على مختلف  الانفعالات التي تبعث فينا شهوة الجسد الدنيئة؟!


 فهل كان المسيح في  حاجة إلي الصوم وهو الذي به قتل الأب الخطية في الجسد ، حتى أن بولس الرسول  الحكيم يقول(لأنه ما كان الناموس عاجزاً عنه في ما كان ضعيفاً بالجسد  فالله إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية دان الخطية في الجسد  لكي يتم حكم الناموس فينا نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب  الروح)"رو3:8". 


 فالمسيح إذن دان الخطية في الجسد ومحا الإثم الذي تملك  الطبيعة البشرية ردحاً من الزمن فلم عنى المسيح بالصوم وهو مقدس ونقي  بطبيعته لا عيب فيه ولا نقص ولا تغيير فيه ولا ظل دوران؟!


  أن هذا العمل العظيم الذي قام به المسيح إنما لتعليمنا يا أحبائي فقد رسم  لنا المسيح الخطة التي يجب علينا انتهاجا ومهد لنا طريقاً قويماً نسير  عليه...


 نعم يظهر المسيح بين المقاتلين ، فيمنح الجائزة ، ويتوج  المنتصرين بإكليل الفوز والغلبة.والآن فلنتأمل مصارعات المسيح مع إبليس!  (صام أرعين يوماً وجاع أخيراً).كيف يجوع المسيح وهو الذي يشبعنا من دسم  نعمته؟! أليس المسيح هو الخبز السماوي الذي نزل من السماء حتى لا يجوع من  يفتدي به؟!


 صام المسيح وجاع لأنه قبل أن يكون مثلنا ، فكان لا بد أن يتحمل ما يجب أن يتحمله إنسان بشري.  


                                                                       من آقوال القديس كيرلس الكبير

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2013)

*"طالما أن آنية الطعام موضوعة  على النار فإن الذباب لا يمكنه أن يقترب منها، ولكنها بمجرد أن تبرد فإن  الحشرات يمكنها أن تدخل إلى داخلها. هكذا الحال معنا، فطالما يكون الإنسان  نشيطاً وحاراً بالروح فالعدو والأفكار النجسة لا يمكنها أن يقتربا إليه،  أما إذا كان متغافلاً فاتراً فإنهما يجدان الفرصة للتغلب عليه"
*
القديس الأنبا بيمن


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2013)

*jajageor *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=113605





*ABOTARBO*


*شكرا أحبائى
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مارس 2013)

*

*


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2013)

بشكرك مشاركتك
مارياماريا
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2013)

*

  متى صمتم
 الأنبا بيشوي


    بعد أن علّم تلاميذه الصلاة، قال السيد المسيح في الموعظة على الجبل: "ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين. فإنهم يغيّرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. وأما أنت فمتى صمت، فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك. لكي لا تظهر للناس صائمًا بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية." (مت6: 16-18).

    الصوم هو أحد وسائل العبادة وتنشيط الحياة الروحية وضبط الجسد.

    هو ذبيحة حب لله إذا اقترن بالصلاة والعبادة بالروح والحق.

    هو فرصة لتغذية الروح، كما أن الأكل هو وسيلة لتغذية الجسد.

    عن هذا قال السيد المسيح: "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (مت4: 4).

    فالروح تحتاج إلى غذاء روحي وإلى تغذية تمامًا مثلما يحتاج الجسد إلى الخبز وسائر أنواع الطعام الجسدى. لو اهتم الإنسان بتغذية جسده فقط، فسوف تبقى الروح بلا غذاء، إلى أن يتمرد الجسد عليها، فلا تستطيع الروح أن تضبطه أو تسيطر عليه.

    صورة: كلمة آية "قَدِّسُوا صَوْمًا" (سفر يوئيل 1: 14؛ 2: 15)

    كما أن الصوم هو فرصة للتذلل أمام الله بمشاعر التوبة والحزن على الخطية.. هو فرصة لمحاسبة النفس ومراجعتها في حضرة الله في الصلاة، وفي ممارسة سر التوبة والاعتراف مع أب الاعتراف الذي هو وكيل لأسرار الله.

    لهذا ينبغي أن يقترن الصوم بمشاعر الاتضاع. الأمر الذي يستدعى عدم التباهى بالصوم.. لهذا حذَّر السيد المسيح من تعبيس الوجه بهدف إظهار الصوم للآخرين.

    الإنسان ينبغي أن يحتفظ بمشاعر الانسحاق الداخلى في سرية بينه وبين الله، وأمام أب الاعتراف. أما في مواجهة الناس فينبغي أن يكون بشوشًا لا معبسًا. وينبغي أن يخفى صومه على قدر الإمكان ويتحاشى أي مشاعر للتباهى في داخل نفسه.

    الصائم يقدِّم صومه لله لا للناس. فإن قدَّمه للناس يكون قد استوفى أجره من الناس. أما إذا قدَّمه إلى الله مقترنًا بمشاعر الانسحاق فحينئذ يكون مقبولًا.

    مشاركة المحتاجين

    الصوم أيضًا فرصة لمشاركة المحتاجين والمعوزين. لهذا قال السيد الرب: "أليس هذا صومًا أختاره؟! حل قيود الشر. فك عقد النير وإطلاق المسحوقين أحرارًا وقطع كل نير. أليس أن تكسر للجائع خبزك. وأن تدخل المساكين التائهين إلى بيتك. إذا رأيت عريانًا أن تكسوه وأن لا تتغاضى عن لحمك" (إش58: 6، 7).

    المفروض في الصوم أنه يساعد في تحرير الإنسان من الاهتمام بجسده وكنتيجة طبيعية لذلك، في اهتمام الروح، وفي تطلعه للأبدية؛ فإنه ينطلق خارج الأنا نحو الآخر بالحب. فيتعلّم العطاء.

    الصوم كذبيحة حب يأخذ دليلًا على شرعيته حينما يقترن بالرحمة بالمساكين.

    إن الإنسان يتوقف بإرادته عن التنعم بأمور العالم الحاضرة، لكي يدخل إلى شركة المعاناة مع المساكين والمعوزين.. فيقدم لهم الخبز والكساء وسائر احتياجاتهم.

    إننا نرى كيف افتقر السيد المسيح وهو غنى لكي يمنحنا الغنى وميراث الحياة الأبدية.

    لهذا تتغنى الكنيسة في تسابيحها وتقول عن المخلص (هو أخذ الذي لنا وأعطانا الذي له) (تسبحة نصف الليل - ثيئوطوكية يوم الجمعة).

    وفى الصوم فرصة للتشبه به، حينما يعطى الإنسان من خبزه للجوعان أثناء اختباره لجوع الصائم، وحينما يعطى من ملبسه للعريان أثناء اختباره لمذلة لابسى المسوح، إذا أُتيحت له فرصة لبس المسوح في الخفاء.



    الإيجابية في الصوم

    الذى يشعر بثقل الصوم يكون قد اكتفى بالصوم وحده، ولكن هناك لذة روحية في الصوم تفوق لذة التنعم بالطعام الجسدى.

    فى تذوق هذه اللذة الروحية في الصلاة: في السجود بانسحاق (الميطانيات).. في مشاعر التوبة.. في الارتفاع بالروح نحو السمائيات.. في القراءات الروحية في الخلوة وإحساس الوجود مع الله.. في ضبط الجسد.. في التحرر من محاربات الشياطين.. في قوة الروح وحرارة العبادة.. في كل ذلك يشعر الإنسان بلذة تعوضه عن تعب الجسد، وتعوضه عن خسارة التلذذ بالأطعمة الشهية.

    هذه اللذة الروحية بدونها لن ينتفع الإنسان من صومه شيئًا ويكون كمن يلاكم الهواء.

    أراد السيد المسيح بقوله عن الصوم في الخفاء بعيدًا عن مشاعر التباهى بالصوم؛ أن يلفت نظرنا إلى أن الآب السماوي الذي يرى في الخفاء هو يجازى الإنسان ويكافئه. وما أجملها مكافأة حينما يتلذذ الإنسان بالحياة مع الله كعربون للأبدية، حيث لا أكل ولا شرب جسدانى، بل غذاء الروح لكل من الروح والجسد الروحانى الذي يستطيع أن يحيا في ملكوت السماوات.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2013)

* 
الـصـــــوم
بقلم قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس زكا الأول عيواص


تعريفه:
الصوم هو زهد اختياري، ودلالة على طاعة اللّه وشرائعه والعمل بفرائضه تعالى وذلك بالانقطاع الإرادي عن تناول أي طعام أو شراب مدة معينة من الزمن، ثم تناول مأكولات خفيفة في مقدارها، خالية من الدسم، فيقتصر الصائم على أكل الحبوب، والبقول، والفواكه، وزيوت النبات ويمتنع عن أكل اللحوم ونتاج الحيوانات باستثناء السمك وسائر الحيوانات المائية، وعسل النحل، لأن النحل حيوان بغير شهوة.

درجاته:
يقول العلامة ابن العبري (1286+): «الصوم درجات ثلاث فهو عام، وخاص، وخاص للغاية. أما الصوم العام فهو أن يمتنع الإنسان قطعياً عن الأكل والشرب النهار كله، ويأكل الحبوب والبقول مساءً، أو يمسك عن أكل لحوم الحيوانات ومنتجاتها فقط وذلك نهاراً. ولهذا الصوم قوانين... لأنه قد يمتنع الكثيرون عن الطعام عرضاً فلا يعدّون بين الصائمين. أما الصوم الخاص فهو صوم المتوحدين... والصوم الخاص للغاية، هو صوم الكاملين الذين يقرنون الصوم عن الطعام، وصوم الحواس، بصوم النفس عن الأفكار الرديئة. والشرط الوحيد لهذا الصوم هو استئصال كل فكر دنيوي من أعماق القلب. ولئن كان بلوغ هذه الدرجة صعباً جداً لكنه يسهل بالتمرين كما قيل: والنفس راغبة إذا رغّبتها: وإذا تُرَدّ إلى قليل تقنعُ.

القصد منه:
إن القصد من الصوم هو إضعاف قوة الجسد الشهوانية، وترويض الإرادة على ضبط نزواته، وإتاحة الفرصة الثمينة للروح لترتفع عن الأرضيات إلى السماويات فتتنقّى، وتتطهّر، وتعبر عن محبتها للّه تعالى وتفضيلها الحياة الروحية على الجسدية، وبذلك تغلب الروح الجسد، وبهذا الصدد يقول الرسول بولس: «وإنما أقول اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد، لأن الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح والروح ضد الجسد، وهذان يقاوم أحدهما الآخر، حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون» (غل 5: 16و17) وقوله أيضاً: «إن عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون، ولكن إن كنتم بالروح تميتون أعمال الجسد فستحيون» (رو 8: 13) ويقول صاحب المزامير: «أذللت بالصوم نفسي» (مز 35: 13) وإذلال النفس هو النوح الذي ذكره الرب وهو يصف الصوم لتلاميذ يوحنا بقوله: «هل يستطيع بنو العرس أن ينوحوا ما دام العريس معهم» (مت 9: 15) وهذا الاذلال وذلك النوح هما أمر واحد وهو العلامة الواضحة للتوبة الحقيقية التي تعتبر الغاية المهمة من الصوم المقبول لدى اللّه، وأحد شروطه أيضاً. فلا يصوم الجسد عن الطعام أو الشراب أو بعضه، فحسب، بل تصوم النفس أيضاً مع الجسد عن الخطية وتجنبان معاً أسبابها. وهذا ما يُفهم من أمر الرب على لسان النبي يوئيل القائل: «ارجعوا إليّ بكل قلوبكم بالصوم والبكاء والنوح، مزّقوا قلوبكم لا ثيابكم وارجعوا إلى الرب إلهكم لأنه رؤوف ورحيم» (يؤ 2: 12).

الإعفاء من الصوم:
يفرض الصوم على المؤمنين البالغين والأصحاء، ويعفى منه الشيوخ، والأطفال، والرضع، والمرضى، والمرضعات، والمرأة النافس، والحامل، وإعفاء هؤلاء المؤمنين من الصوم ليس عن ترف بل عن ضرورة.

الصوم في أسفار العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس
فرض اللّه تعالى على الإنسان الأول صوماً عندما أوصاه في جنة عدن قائلاً: «من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل أكلاً، وأما من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت» (تك 2: 16و17). وحيث أنّ الإنسان لم يحفظ وصية اللّه، وكسر فريضة الصيام، عاقبه اللّه، وطرده من جنته إلى أرض الشقاء. علماً بأن طعام الإنسان الأول كان في جنة عدن طعاماً صيامياً يقتصر على البقول والحبوب وثمار الأشجار ودليل ذلك قول اللّه لآدم وحواء: «قد أعطيتكم كل بقل يبذر بذراً لكم يكون طعاماً» (تك 1: 29) وبعد الطوفان فقط سمح اللّه للإنسان بشخص نوح بأكل لحوم الحيوانات (تك 9: 3).

ومارس آباء العهد القديم، الأنبياء، والأبرار، والأتقياء، فريضة الصوم، تقرّباً إلى اللّه بالإيمان والأعمال الصالحة. فقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس عن النبي موسى أنه قبل أن يتسلّم لوحَيْ الوصايا من يد اللّه، صام أربعين يوماً وأربعين ليلة، لم يأكل خبزاً ولم يشرب ماءً (خر 34: 28) وجاء عن النبي إيليا إنه إطاعة لأمر الرب «أكل وشرب وسار بقوة تلك الأكلة أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة إلى جبل اللّه حوريب» (1مل 19: 8). وتجنّب النبي دانيال أكل اللحوم وشرب الخمر وهو يقول عن نفسه: «لم آكل لحماً ولم أشرب خمراً ولم يدخل في فمي طعام شهي» (دا 10: 2و3). ومن قصة دانيال ورفاقه نعلم أيضاً أنهم اقتصروا على أكل القطاني، ورفضوا أطايب الملك (دا 1: 8 ـ 17) فكانوا مثالاً للصائمين الذين يقتصر طعامهم الصيامي على البذور والبقول والفواكه. أما النبي حزقيال فقد أمره الرب قائلاً: «وخذ لنفسك قمحاً وشعيراً وفولاً وعدساً ودُخناً وكرسَنَّة (كمون) وضعها في وعاء واحد واصنعها لنفسك خبزاً كعدد الأيام التي تتكئ فيها على جنبك ثلاث مئة يوم وتسعين يوماً تأكله. وطعامُك الذي تأكله يكون بالوزن... وتشرب الماء بالكيل...» (خر 4: 9).

الصوم للتوبة:
ولما أنذر النبي يونان أهل نينوى بحسب أمر الرب قائلاً: «بعد أربعين يوماً تنقلب نينوى، آمن أهل نينوى باللّه ونادوا بصوم ولبسوا مسوحاً من كبيرهم إلى صغيرهم، وبلغ الأمر ملك نينوى فقام عن كرسيه وخلع رداءه عنه، وتغطى بمسح، وجلس على الرماد ونودي وقيل في نينوى عن أمر الملك وعُظمائه قائلاً: لا تَذُقِ الناس ولا البهائم ولا البقر ولا الغنم شيئاً، لا ترع ولا تشرب ماء.ولتغط بمسوح الناس والبهائم ويصرخوا إلى اللّه بشدة ويرجعوا كل واحد عن طريقه الرديئة وعن الظلم الذي في أيديهم. لعل اللّه يعود ويندم ويرجع عن حُمُوّ غضبه فلا نهلكُ. فلما رأى اللّه أعمالهم أنهم رجعوا عن طريقهم الرديئة ندم اللّه على الشرّ الذي تكلّم أن يصنعه بهم فلم يصنعه» (يو 3: 1 ـ 10).

الأصوام القانونية:
وقد مارس بنو اسرائيل فريضة الصوم في كل أجيالهم، وخاصة بقصد التوبة والعودة إلى اللّه. كما فرض اللّه عليهم، بوساطة أنبيائه وأوليائه، أصواماً في مناسبات شتى من ذلك ما جاء في سفر اللاويين، ما قال الرب: «ويكون لكم فريضة دهرية أنكم في الشهر السابع في عاشر الشهر تُذلِّلون نفوسكم، وكل عمل لا تعملون، الوطنيُّ والغريب النازل في وسطكم لأنه في هذا اليوم يكفر عنكم لتطهيركم من جميع خطاياكم أمام الرب تَطهُرونَ» (لا 16: 29و30). كما ورد في سفر النبي زكريا قول الرب: «إن صوم الشهر الرابع وصوم الخامس وصوم السابع وصوم العاشر يكون لبيت يهوذا ابتهاجاً وفرحاً وأعياداً طيبة فأحبوا الحق والسلام»(زك 8: 19).

الصوم المقبول يقترن بالرحمة:
أما مفهوم الصوم المقبول لدى اللّه في العهد القديم، فيتضح من قول الرب على لسان النبي اشعيا القائل: «أليس هذا صوماً أختاره حلّ قيود الشر، فكّ عقد النير، واطلاق المسحوقين أحراراً، وقطع كل نير، أليس أن تكسر للجائع خبزك، وأن تُدْخل المساكين التائهين إلى بيتك، إذا رأيت عرياناً تكسوه وأن لا تتغاضى عن لحمك» (أش 58: 6و7).

صوم يومين في الأسبوع:
وكان اليهودي النقي يصوم يومي الاثنين والخميس من كل أسبوع كما يتّضح من مَثل الفريسي والعشار الذي ضربه الرب يسوع. (لو 18: 10 ـ 14).

الرؤساء يفرضون أصواماً:
كما أن رؤساء شعب العهد القديم كانوا بين حين وآخر في وقت الشدة، يفرضون على شعبهم أصواماً، كما فعل عزرا الذي قال: «وناديت بصوم على نهر أهْوَالكي نتذلل أمام إلهنا لنطلب منه طريقاً مستقيمة لنا ولأطفالنا ولكل ما لنا... فصُمنا وطلبنا ذلك من إلهنا فاستجاب لنا» (عزرا 8: 21و23) ويذكر الكتاب المقدس أنه قد فُرض صوم سبعة أيام على بني اسرائيل حِداداً على الملك شاول وبنيه (1صم 31: 13).

الأصوام الخاصة:
وصام داود النبي وتذلل أمام الرب، علّه يحظى بشفاء ابنه (2صم 2: 21) وهكذا مثل داود كان يفعل الأفراد والجماعات بممارسة أصوام خاصة يفرضونها على أنفسهم باختيارهم بين الفينة والفينة ليرحمهم الرب ويخلّصهم من التجارب التي تطرأ عليهم.

الصوم في المسيحية:
أما في العهد الجديد فقد سنّ الرب يسوع شريعة الصوم بصومه أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة (مت 4: 2) «لم يأكل شيئاً في تلك الأيام، ولما تمّت جاع أخيراً» (لو 4: 1و2). ولم يكن الرب يسوع بحاجة إلى صوم وإنما صام ليعلّمنا الصوم، وأعطانا هذه الفريضة مبيّناً لنا قوتها الروحية خاصة إذا قرنّاها بالصلاة، فيغدو الصوم مع الصلاة سلاحاً روحياً ماضياً، يفتك بعدونا الروحي إبليس وجنده، وقد كشف لنا الرب ذلك بقوله: «وأما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم» (مت 17: 21).

وفي معرض ردّه على سؤال تلاميذ يوحنا، الذين اعترضوا على عدم صوم تلاميذه، قال الرب: «هل يستطيع بنو العرس أن يصوموا والعريس معهم، ما دام العريس معهم لا يستطيعون أن يصوموا، ولكن ستأتي أيام حين يرفع العريس عنهم فحينئذ يصومون في تلك الأيام» (مت 9: 14و15 ولو 5: 35) واعتبر كلام الرب هذا تفويضاً منه إلى تلاميذه لتحديد مواعيد الصيام. وبناء على هذا التفويض ابتدأ الرسل الأطهار، والتلاميذ الأبرار بالصوم بعد صعود الرب إلى السماء، فصاموا في مناسبات شتّى وبأساليب متنوعة ونقرأ عنهم في سفر أعمال الرسل ما يأتي: «وبينما يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه فصاموا وصلّوا ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي ثم أطلقوهما» (أع 13: 2و3) والرسول بولس يفتخر بحرصه على ممارسة فريضة الصوم بقوله: «في كل شيء نظير أنفسنا كخدام اللّه في أتعاب في أسهار في أصوام» (2كو 6: 5).

وإن الرب يسوع الذي فوّض إلى رسله القديسين ممارسة الصيام حين رُفع عنهم العريس السماوي، أي بعد صعوده له المجد إلى السماء، فوّض إليهم أيضاً بإلهام روحه القدوس، تقديس يوم الأحد بدلاً من السبت اليهودي، وانتخاب الأساقفة والقسوس والشمامسة وطريقة رسامتهم أي تكريسهم بوضع الأيدي عليهم، أي القيام بطقس رسامتهم الكهنوتية، كما أن روحه القدوس الذي حلّ عليهم يوم الخمسين ألهمهم بتنظيم الطقوس وخدمة أسراره المقدسة الضرورية لتدبير كنيسته.

وكان الرب قد بيّن كيفية الصوم المقبول عند اللّه، وهو يحذّر تلاميذه من الرياء والنفاق قائلاً: «ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين، فإنهم يُغيِّرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم أنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. وأما أنت فمتى صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء فأبوك الذي في الخفاء يجازيك علانية» (مت 6: 16 ـ 18) ولا يعني الرب بقوله «متى صمتم» أي لكم ملء الحرية في أن تتمسّكوا بفريضة الصوم أو ترفضوها، وإلا لكان قوله أيضاً «متى صليت» (مت 6: 5) تعني أن لك الحرية أيضاً في أن تتمسّك بصلاة أو ترفضها، وأنه لا يجب أن تكون هناك أماكن للعبادة، ولا صلاة جمهورية، ولا دعوة لهذه الصلاة ولا مواعيد لها. فالمسيح وضع مبدأ الصوم والصلاة وفوّض إلى كنيسته تنظيم أوقاتهما وتعيين المواعيد المناسبة لما فيه صالح المؤمنين. أما الأصوام الخاصة فيفرضها الإنسان على نفسه زيادة في التقوى تماماً كما يصلّي صلاته الفردية الخاصة.

أما كتبه الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل الإيمان في كولوسي قائلاً: «لا يحكم عليكم أحد في أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت التي هي ظل الأمور العتيدة وأما الجسد فللمسيح. لا يخسركم أحد الجعالة راغباً في التواضع وعبادة الملائكة متداخلاً في ما لم ينظره مُنتفخاً باطلاً من قبل ذهنه الجسدي...»(كو 2: 16 ـ 18) فالرسول بقوله هذا يحذّر المؤمنين من ظلال اليهود وفئة من المتنصرين منهم، الذين كانوا لا يزالون متمسّكين بالآراء اليهودية، فلم يعترفوا بقرارات مجمع أورشليم الأول المنعقد سنة 51 والذي قرر عدم الالتزام بالختان وغيره من المبادئ اليهودية، واكتفى بالنهي عن أكل ما ذبح للأصنام، والمخنوق والدم، والامتناع عن الزنا (أع 15: 20).

وإن الرسول بولس في معرض توصيته الزوجين على وجوب المحافظة على الحقوق الزوجية، بيّن لنا أن على الزوجين الامتناع عن المعاشرة الزوجية خلال أيام الصيام بقوله: «لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر إلا أن يكون على موافقة إلى حين لكي تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة، ثم تجتمعوا أيضاً معاً لكي لا يجرّبكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم» (1كو 7: 5).

ويعترض بعضهم على ممارسة الصوم بقوله إنه ضد أمر الرب القائل: «ما يدخل الفم لا ينجّس الإنسان بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الإنسان» (مت 15: 11) فمن الواضح أن الرب لا يعني بقوله هذا ألاّ نصوم، وهو الذي بيّن لنا كيفية الصوم المقبول لدى اللّه. إنما أراد بقوله تفنيد اعتراض الفريسيين على تلاميذه عندما وجدوهم يأكلون دون أن يغسلوا أيديهم حسب الغسلات الطقسية الفريسية التي كانوا يعتبرونها ضرورية لتنقية الإنسان قبل تناول الطعام، فمهما كانت يداه نظيفتين، عليه أن يمارس تلك الطقوس الشكلية ليعتبر نظيفاً. كما كانت لهم طريقتهم الخاصة بغسل الطعام، فما لم تطبق كانوا يعتبرون الطعام غير طاهر. فدحض الرب يسوع آراءهم الباطلة، وبيّن لهم أهمية نقاوة القلب قائلاً: «ما يدخل الفم لا ينجس الإنسان بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجّس الإنسان» (مت 15: 11) وهذا يعني أن ما يخرج من قلب الإنسان الخاطئ من أفكار أثيمة، وأقوال بذيئة وأعمال مشينة هي التي تنجّس الإنسان.

فالصوم إذن وضع إلهي، وترتيب سماوي، مارسه الرب يسوع بنفسه وعلّمنا أن نتمسّك به وفوّض إلى رسله الأطهار ليحددوا مواعيده وكيفية ممارسته ليكون خير وسيلة يعبّر بها المؤمنون عن إيمانهم بالرب وتمسّكهم بفرائضه وتفضيلهم الروح على الجسد والحياة الملائكية على العيشة المادية الدنيوية.

ترتيب الأصوام في العهد الجديد
سنّ الرب يسوع شريعة الصوم، وتسلّمه الرسل منه مبدأً روحياً. أما مناسباته، ومدته، وكيفيته فهي ضمن مسؤولية الكنيسة التي منحها الرب سلطاناً روحياً عندما قال لرسله الأطهار: «من يسمع منكم يسمع مني، والذي يرذلكم يرذلني، والذي يرذلني يرذل الذي أرسلني» (لو 10: 16). وقوله أيضاً: «وإن أخطأ إليك أخوك فاذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه وحدكما. إن سمع منك فقد ربحت أخاك وإن لم يسمع فخذ معك أيضاً واحداً أو اثنين لكي تقوم كل كلمة على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة. وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة. وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثني والعشار. الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السماء وكل ما تحلّونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السماء» (مت 18: 15 ـ 18). وقوله له المجد لمار بطرس هامة الرسل: «وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات. فكلّ ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السموات. وكل ما تحلّه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السموات» (مت 16: 19)

بهذا السلطان الروحي الذي نالته الكنيسة من الرب، رتّبت الأصوام القانونية العامة، وألزمت الاكليروس والشعب التمسّك بها فصاروا تحت طائلة الخطية إذا لم يطيعوا أوامرها، لأن السماع منها هو السماع من الرب، والتمرّد على أوامرها يُعدّ تمرداً على الرب. فمارس الإكليروس والشعب، منذ فجر المسيحية، الصوم الذي هو الانقطاع عن الطعام والشراب في مدة حددتها الكنيسة، وامتنعوا عن اللحوم ومنتجاتها عند الإفطار في أيام الصيام، واتّفقت كل الكنائس الرسولية في كل مكان في العالم على تقديس مبدأ الصوم واعتبرته دائماً، وضعاً إلهياً وفريضة مقدّسة.

صوم الفصح:
إن أول صوم وضعته الكنيسة هو صوم الفصح الذي يسمّى أيضاً صوم الآلام ، فيه ينقطع المؤمنون عن الطعام والشراب من عصر يوم الجمعة العظيمة ذكرى آلام الرب وصلبه وموته وإلى ما بعد نصف ليلة أحد القيامة، وذلك للمشاركة بالآلام المحيية، التي تحمّلها ربنا يسوع المسيح من أجل خلاص البشرية، ولنشاركه آلامه من أجلنا إتماماً لقول الرسول بولس: «أم تجهلون أننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته، فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما قام المسيح من بين الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً في جدّة الحياة. لأنه إن كنا قد صرنا متّحدين معه بشبه موته نصير أيضاً بقيامته» (رو 6: 3و4). وكانت الكنيسة تمارس هذا الصوم وتحتفل بذكرى آلام الرب يسوع وموته وقيامته كل ثلاث وثلاثين سنة، ولما رأت أن الكثيرين يولدون ويموتون دون أن يحظوا بمشاهدة هذه الذكرى، احتفلت به سنوياً. ومع تمادي الزمن أضيفت إلى هذا الصوم الأيام الأربعة السابقة له، فصار أسبوعاً كاملاً دعي أسبوع الآلام وكان يصام حتى العصر انقطاعاً عن الطعام والشراب ويفطر فيه على الخبز والماء المملح، ويصام في أيامنا أيضاً انقطاعاً عن الطعام إلى الظهر أو إلى العصر ثم يتناول الصائمون طعاماً صيامياً يقتصر على الحبوب والبقول والفواكه، وخالياً من اللحوم ومنتجات الحيوانات وحتى الحلويات مشاركة بآلام الفادي الذي عند عطشه أعطوه خلاً ممزوجاً بمرارة.

الصوم الأربعيني (الكبير):
بوشر بالصوم الأربعيني في القرن الثالث للميلاد وألحق به في الربع الثاني من القرن الرابع صوم أسبوع الآلام الذي كان يصام قبل ذلك التاريخ بمدة طويلة. فصار الصوم الأربعيني سبعة أسابيع مع أسبوع الآلام.

وفرض الصوم الأربعيني تذكيراً للمؤمنين بجهاد الرب يسوع، وصومه في البرية، والرب الذي لا يحتاج إلى صوم استهل تدبيره الإلهي العلني بالجسد بالصوم فصام أربعين يوماً وأربعين ليلة وجاع أخيراً (مت 4: 2) ليعلّمنا الصوم والجهاد الروحي ضد إبليس. وقد ظفر بإبليس المجرّب، وأعطانا أيضاً أن نغلبه باسم الرب، بل كشف لنا مرة سر النصر الروحي بقوله: «وأما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم» (مت 17: 21).

وكان المؤمنون يصومون الصوم الأربعيني انقطاعاً عن الطعام والشراب حتى العصر، ثم يفطرون متناولين الطعام الصيامي المقتصر على الخبز والماء المملح والبقول والحبوب والفواكه والزيوت النباتية فقط. وكانوا خلاله خاصة يوزّعون الصدقات على الفقراء. بهذا الصدد يقول مار أفرام السرياني (373+) في القرن الرابع: «صُمْ (أيها المؤمن) الصوم الأربعيني وتصدّق بخبزك على الجائع، وصلِّ سبع مرات يومياً كما تعلمت من (النبي داود) ابن يسّى».

ونصّت القوانين الكنسية على وجوب ممارسة المؤمنين كافة الصوم الأربعيني المقدس وحكمت على المخالفين من ذوي الرتب والدرجات الكهنوتية والعلمانيين بالعقوبات الكنسية الصارمة.

ويستثنى من الصوم الانقطاعي يوما السبت والأحد، ففيهما يُحتفل بالقداس الإلهي وبعد القداس يتناول الصائم طعاماً صيامياً. وفي هذا الصدد جاء في قوانين الرسل:«كل من يصوم يوم الأحد أو السبت ما خلا سبت البشارة (النور)، إن كان إكليريكياً يُجرّد من رتبته، وإن كان علمانياً يُفْرز» وقال العلامة ابن العبري (1286+) في كتاب الحمامة (ب2ف6) الذي ألّفه لفائدة الرهبان والنسّاك الذين لا مرشد لهم: «يجب أن يحلّ الصوم في أيام السبوت والآحاد وذلك حفظاً للقوانين».

وتقديساً ليوم الأحد لا تبدأ كنيستنا السريانية المقدسة أي صوم من الأصوام فيه، فإذا صادف ذلك فإكراماً ليوم الرب، نبدأ الصوم صباح يوم الإثنين، وينقص بذلك عدد أيام ذلك الصوم في تلك السنة يوماً واحداً.

ومنعت إقامة ولائم الأعراس في الصوم الأربعيني، بموجب قرار مجمع اللاذقية عام 364 كذلك منع ذلك المجمع الاحتفال فيه بالقداس الإلهي وبتذكار الشهداء إلاّ في يومي السبت والأحد ـ واستعيض عن القداس في أيام الصوم بطقس رشُم كُسُا رسم الكأس أو ما يسمّى بالقداس السابق تقديسه ـ الذي أدخله إلى كنيستنا في أوائل القرن السادس البطريرك مار سويريوس الكبير (538+). فلا يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي في الصوم الأربعيني إلاّ أيام السبت والأحد ما خلا أربعاء نصف الصوم وجمعة الأربعين وخميس الفصح وسبت البشارة (النور) وإذا وقع عيد البشارة في الصوم فيحتفل فيه بالقداس الإلهي حتى لو صادف وقوعه في جمعة الآلام العظيمة ويتناول المؤمن بعد القداس الطعام الصيامي.

وبهذا الصدد نصّ القانون الخامس من الباب الأول الفصل الخامس من كتاب الهدايات لابن العبري ما يلي: «إن الكنيسة تعيّد عيد البشارة في اليوم الذي يصادف وقوعه» وذلك كونه أساس الأعياد السيدية. وعليه فإننا لا نحوّل هذه الأعياد من يوم إلى يوم على الإطلاق. وإننا لا نتناول طعاماً صيامياً إكراماً للصوم في جمعة الصلبوت أو سبت البشارة (النور) ونصلي الصلاة المفروضة وإذا وقع عيد دخول السيد المسيح إلى الهيكل في اثنين الصوم الكبير فيحتفل بالقداس الإلهي ولئن كان ذلك نادراً كما وقع عام 1915 وكما سيكون عام 2010 فإذا كان ذلك يجب أن يحتفل فيه بصلاة العيد وتقدّم فيه الذبيحة الإلهية صباحاً حسب العادة. وأما صلاة الصوم فتصلّى عند الظهر ثم يفطر المؤمن أي يحلّ صوم الإمساك عن الطعام. أما صلاة الغفران (شوبقونو) فتؤجل إلى صباح اليوم التالي.

وقد حرمت الكنيسة شرب الخمر وسائر المشروبات الروحية خلال أيام الأصوام.
إن الكنيسة المقدسة لا تبغي بتخصيص أيام للصوم، تمنع فيها تناول هذا الطعام أو ذاك، كون هذا الطعام محرّماً وذاك محللاً، في هذا اليوم أو ذاك. بل هي تهدف إلى إخضاع إرادة المؤمن للّه تعالى بالعفة وممارسة الفضائل السامية، وخاصة فضيلة الطاعة لأوامر اللّه التي تصدر على لسان عبيده أحبار الكنيسة الذين منحهم سلطان الحلّ والربط ليشرّعوا القوانين، ويضعوا الأحكام والنظم لما فيه خير المؤمنين ولتمجيد اسم اللّه القدوس.

وحيث أن الكنيسة هي أم رؤوم، ومعلمة صالحة، لا تحمّل المؤمنين أعباء ثقيلة لا يستطيعون إلى حملها سبيلاً، متذكرة قول الرب: القائل: «وويل لكم أنتم أيها الناموسيون لأنكم تُحمِّلون الناس أحمالاً عَسِرَة الحمل وأنتم لا تَمَسُّون الأحمال بإحدى أصابعكم» (لو 11: 46) فمن هذا المنطلق فسّح الطيب الذكر البطريرك الياس الثالث (1932+) في أكل السمك في أيام الصوم الأربعيني، وسمح لأبناء الكنيسة في أميركا أن يصوموا الأسبوعين الأول والأخير فقط من الصوم الأربعيني بالإضافة إلى أيام الأربعاء والجمعة. وفسّح لهم في الإفطار بقية أيامه.

وفسّح الطيب الذكر البطريرك أفرام الأول برصوم (1957+) في مثل هذا إجابة إلى ملتمس الكنيسة في الهند فضلاً عن تخفيفه الأصوام الأخرى للجميع وذلك عام 1946م وسمح الطيب الذكر البطريرك يعقوب الثالث (1980+) بصوم الأسبوعين الأول والأخير من الصوم الأربعيني فقط بالإضافة إلى أيام الأربعاء والجمعة للإكليروس والشعب، وفسّح لهم في استعمال جميع الأطعمة في بقية أيامه وذلك عام 1966 كما فسّح في إقامة الولائم والأعراس والعماد والقداس والتذكارات في جميع الأيام التي تتوسّط الأسبوعين المذكورين.

يأتي تفسيح أسلافنا البطاركة الميامين، للمؤمنين بتقليل أيام الصوم الأربعيني، من باب الرحمة بهم لئلا يكسروا الوصية ويكونوا موضع غضب اللّه تعالى ـ لا سمح اللّه ـ فمن استغلّ هذا التفسيح لا يخطئ ويعتبر في عداد مَن لم يكسر الوصية. أمّا من صام أيام الصوم الأربعيني وأسبوع الآلام كلها فيضاعف اللّه له الأجر.
وعلى ذوي الرتب والدرجات الكهنوتية الكبرى والصغرى، ما عدا الشيوخ فيهم والمرضى، أن يقيموا من أنفسهم قدوة صالحة للمؤمنين ليتمثّلوا بهم بحفظ أحكام الرب وشرائعه المقدسة، بالتزام فريضة الصوم الأربعيني المقدس وأسبوع الآلام المحيية، كما مارسها آباؤنا الأولون القديسون منقطعين عن الطعام والشراب من منتصف الليل حتى بُعيد منتصف النهار وأن يتناولوا بعدئذ طعاماً صيامياً خالياً من الدسم «والزفر» وحبذا لو مارس المؤمنون كافة فريضة الصيام بهذه الطريقة المثلى.

صوم يومي الأربعاء والجمعة من كل أسبوع:
اتّخذت الكنيسة المقدسة منذ أواخر القرن الأول للميلاد صوم يومي الأربعاء والجمعة من كل أسبوع، بدلاً من صوم يومي الاثنين والخميس الذي مارسه الأتقياء من اليهود، كما يتبيّن ذلك من مثل الفريسي والعشار (لو 18: 12). ويصوم المسيحيون يوم الأربعاء لأن فيه دبّر اليهود المؤامرة لإلقاء القبض على الرب يسوع وقتله. أما يوم الجمعة فيصومونه لأنه فيه صلب اليهود الرب يسوع فمات على الصليب لأجل خلاصنا. وقد ورد ذكر هذا الصوم في الكتاب المسمى (تعليم الرسل) الذي يُعزى تأليفه إلى أواخر القرن الأول أو بدء الثاني للميلاد وفي تآليف بعض آباء القرون الأولى للميلاد كما توجب قوانين الرسل على جميع الإكليروس والشعب التمسك به تحت طائلة الحرمان والفرز.

وجرت العادة منذ أجيال سحيقة ألاّ تصوم الكنيسة أيام الأربعاء والجمعة الواقعة بين عيدي القيامة والعنصرة. وألاّ تصومهما أيضاً إذا وقع فيهما عيد سيدي أو مريمي أو عيد القديس شفيع الكنيسة المحلية أو تلك المنطقة. وجرت العادة في الأجيال المتأخرة السماح بعدم التمسّك بصوم أيام الأربعاء والجمعة الواقعة بين عيدي الميلاد والغطاس (الدنح). كما أن المؤمنين في أبرشيات العراق لا يصومون أيام الجمعة الواقعة بين صوم نينوى والصوم الأربعيني المقدسة وهي: جمعة الكهنة وجمعة الموتى المؤمنين الغرباء، وجمعة الموتى المؤمنين كافة.
ونصوم الآن يومي الأربعاء والجمعة انقطاعاً عن الطعام حتى الظهر ثم نتناول الطعام الصيامي. أو نتناول الطعام الصيامي صباحاً وظهراً: ويستحسن أن نقتصر على الطعام الصيامي يوماً كاملاً من المساء إلى المساء يومي الأربعاء والجمعة كما كان يفعل آباؤنا منذ فجر المسيحية.

صوم الميلاد:
يرتقي تاريخ وضع هذا الصوم إلى ما قبل القرن الرابع للميلاد، ونفهم ذلك من قراءاتنا ميامر مار أفرام السرياني (373+) وأناشيده التي نظمها في القرن الرابع. ويمارس هذا الصوم استعداداً لاستقبال ذكرى ميلاد الرب يسوع بالجسد. وتذكاراً لما كنا عليه قبل الميلاد من العيش في حزن الخطية، وظلام الجهل، وعبودية إبليس، وتذلل الخليقة بانتظار الخلاص، فولد المخلص وفدانا بتجسّده. فنصوم هذا الصوم لنتنقى نفساً وجسداً، فنستحق استقبال ذكرى ميلاد الفادي، كلمة اللّه المتجسّد، كما صام موسى قبل أن تسلّم كلمة اللّه المكتوبة أي شريعة العهد القديم.

وكان عدد أيام هذا الصوم قديماً أربعين يوماً فخففته الكنيسة إلى خمسة وعشرين يوماً ثم في عام 1946 وبموجب قرار مجمع حمص خفّفه الطيب الذكر البطريرك أفرام الأول برصوم إلى عشرة أيام بدؤها اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر كانون الأول ونهايتها يوم عيد الميلاد المجيد الواقع في 25 كانون الأول.

صوم الرسل:
سمي كذلك من باب تسمية الشيء باسم واضعه. فالصوم يصام للّه وحده، ويصام هذا الصوم اقتداء بالرسل (عب 13: 7) الذين صاموه إتماماً لقول الرب يسوع: «ستأتي أيام حين يرفع العريس من بينهم فحينئذ يصومون» (مت 9: 15) فبعد صعود الرب يسوع إلى السماء، وحلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ، ابتدأوا بالصوم وبهذا الصدد جاء في سفر أعمال الرسل ما يأتي: «وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون» (أع 13: 2) وكانت مدة هذا الصوم تطول وتقصر بالنسبة إلى الحساب الشرقي لعيد الفصح، فكان يبدأ في اليوم التالي لعيد العنصرة وينتهي في يوم عيد هامتي الرسل مار بطرس ومار بولس. وقد خففته الكنيسة عبر الأجيال وصارت مدته الآن ثلاثة أيام تبدأ في السادس والعشرين من شهر حزيران وتنتهي بعيد هامتي الرسل مار بطرس ومار بولس في 29 منه وذلك بموجب قرار مجمع حمص عام 1946م.

صوم العذراء:
نستقبل بهذا الصوم عيد انتقال السيدة العذراء إلى السماء. ويصام اقتداء بها، أو تمثّلاً بالرسل الأطهار الذين صاموه عند نياحتها. وكانت مدة هذا الصوم خمسة عشر يوماً وبموجب قرار مجمع حمص سنة 1946 أصبح خمسة أيام تبدأ في العاشر من شهر آب وتنتهي في عيد انتقال العذراء في الخامس عشر منه.
وقد أصدر الخالد الأثر البطريرك أفرام الأول برصوم منشوره البطريركي في 7 كانون الأول من عام 1946 ألغى بموجبه عدد أيام الصيامات القديمة للميلاد، والعذراء والرسل المذكورة في كتاب الهدايات لابن العبري ووضع الحدود الجديدة التي رسمها فصار قانوناً يعمل به.

صوم نينوى:
سمي كذلك لأن أهل نينوى كانوا أول من صامه طلباً لرحمة اللّه ومغفرته واقتداء بأهل مدينة نينوى في الأجيال الساحقة الذين سمعوا بإنذار اللّه الذي جاءهم على لسان النبي يونان، فصاموا جميعاً الإنسان والحيوان، الكبير والصغير استعطافاً للّه، فرجع الرب عن حمو غضبه وندم على الشر الذي كان مزمعاً أن يصنعه بهم (يون 3).
ويرتقي تاريخ هذا الصوم في كنيستنا إلى ما قبل القرن الرابع للميلاد، ونستدل على ذلك من ميامر مار أفرام السرياني (373+) وأناشيده. وكان عدد أيام هذا الصوم قديماً ستة، أما الآن فهو ثلاثة أيام فقط تبدأ صباح الاثنين الثالث قبل الصوم الكبير وكان قد أهمل عبر الأجيال، ويذكر مار ديونيسيوس ابن الصليبي (1171+) أن مار ماروثا التكريتي (649+) هو الذي فرضه على كنيسة المشرق في منطقة نينوى أولاً، ويقول ابن العبري نقلاً عن الآخرين أن تثبيت هذا الصوم جرى بسبب شدة طرأت على الكنيسة في الحيرة فصام أهلها ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ مواصلين الصلاة إتماماً لوصية أسقفهم فنجاهم اللّه من تلك التجربة.

وعن السريان أخذ الأرمن هذا الصوم ويدعونه «سورب سركيس». كما أخذه الأقباط على عهد الأنبا أبرام السرياني بطريرك الاسكندرية الثاني والستين. وهذا الصوم محبوب جداً لدى السريان ويطوي بعض المؤمنين أيامه الثلاثة دون طعام أو شراب ثم يتناولون القربان المقدس في اليوم الثالث ويفطرون على الطعام الصيامي حتى صباح الخميس. أما بقية المؤمنين فينقطعون عن الطعام حتى الظهر أو العصر ويتناولون طعام الصيام. ويقترن الصوم بالصلاة التي تتلى بلحن الصيام الأربعيني. وإذا صادف فيه وقوع عيد دخول السيد المسيح إلى الهيكل الذي نحتفل به في 2 شباط عادة، فيحب أن نحتفل به بصلاة العيد ثم نقدم الذبيحة الإلهية صباحاً حسب العادة أما صلاة الصوم فتتلى عند الظهر ويحلّ صوم الإمساك عن الطعام بعد القداس ثم تناول الطعام الصيامي. ​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 مارس 2013)




----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2013)

*يبدأ الأحد الثانى من الصوم فى 24 مارس _ 15 برمهات
وهو (( أحد التجربه ))

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
فلنتابع[/B]*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2013)

*رسالة الله لك اليوم - احد التجربة
[YOUTUBE]NK3MkV4c2Fk[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2013)

* تأملات في الأسبوع الثاني من الصوم الكبير - التجارب



التجربة في الطريق : الجهاد طبيعة كل إنسان يريد أن يحصل على شيء ثمين. الحرب تكون ثقيلة عندما يكون المقصود منها الحرب لذاتها. ولكن إذا كان الهدف منها النمو الروحي والثبات في الله فهي حرب لذيذة. والحرب لذيذة لأن النصرة أكيدة لأن الرب يسوع انتصر لي ، وأنا به أنتصر . هي حرب مع عدو شرس سبق أن غلبه الرب. حارب المسيح بالأكل، وحاربه بالكبرياء قائلًا ارم نفسك عن جناح الهيكل، وأخيرًا حاربه بترك الصليب ونهج الطريق السهل قائلًا: أعطيك ممالك الأرض كلها إن خررت وسجدت لي بدل أن تملك على قلوب البشر بالصليب... ارم صليبك وتعلم الميوعة في الحياة... ولكن ربنا انتصر لنا .

اليوم الكنيسة في حالة حرب... وهذه ملامحها، مثلًا ماذا يغيظ الشيطان أكثر من الصوم؟ "هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلاَّ بالصلاة والصوم"، هل تعلم أن جميع كنائس الغرب تقريبًا أهملت الصوم مع مواظبتها على الاجتماعات... ويوجد طبعات للكتاب المقدس الآن غيرت كلمة " يصوم " بكلمة " يمتنع عن الأكل ". الشيطان أيضًا يدخل طرق العالم في الكنيسة، محبة المال، اللف والدوران تحت اسم الحكمة، والغاية تبرر الوسيلة، والكذب الأبيض... ثم يدخل العالم البيت وبدل أن يسمع الطفل صوت الترتيل والعبادة يسمع التليفزيون ويرى الصور الخليعة وأيضًا تأثير الشارع والمدرسة... البنت المسيحية محاصرة في وسط إغراءات العالم... وتسمع في كل مكان عن مغامرات الشر. وترى المجلات . الحق أن أولادنا في جب الأسود... جب الأسود أرحم... لكن دانيال سد أفواه الأسود بالصوم والصلاة... إنها حرب عنيفة لا يمكن ضمان سلامتنا في الرحلة إلاَّ بالصوم والصلاة مع الإيمان. ربنا قال لأرميا النبي: "طوفوا في شوارع أورشليم... " هل تجدون إنسانًا أو يوجد عامل بالعدل، طالب الحق فأصفح عنها" (أر 5: 1). لو أن واحد يصوم صومًا حقيقيًا ويبذل ذاته ربنا ينقذ الكنيسة كلها. لو أن واحد يكرس حياته في صمت وبذل يخزى الشيطان.


توجد حرب في كل مكان- في العائلة القبطية، أولادنا في الجامعة- توجد حرب الإلحاد- والانحراف الخلقي- الإيمان يتزعزع... تأثير المادة، طلب الهجرة من أجل المال- من كثرة الإثم تفتر محبة الكنيسة. لعل إبن الإنسان عندما يجئ يحد الإيمان على الأرض... الكنيسة اليوم محاصرة بحرب عالمية. ويوجد كنائس في الغرب انهزمت وسلمت للعالم. نحن في الصوم نعمل عملية تعبئة عامة... والموضوع في أيدينا لأن أسلحتنا قادرة بالمسيح يسوع على هدم حصون، وإخضاع كل فكر لطاعة المسيح.

فالصوم الكبير هو تعبئة عامة لمعركة كبيرة النصرة فها أكيدة، الرب يسوع معنا وقد انتصر لنا. لا يمكن أن نصطلح في هذه المعركة ولكن لا بد أن ننتصر... والمسيح مذبوح أمامنا على المذبح لكي يعلن لنا أن الجهاد ينبغي أن يكون للدم، وأن النصر ؟ بالدم.

لماذا ينسانا الله إن كان أبانا؟

هذا هو إنجيل الأحد الثاني: إنها تجربة التشكيك في أبوة الله لنا "إن كنت ابن الله- لماذا يتركك جائعًا؟ ولماذا يسمح الله بالمرض وبالفشل وبموت أحبائنا".

تدريب : علينا أن نختبر هذا الأسبوع أن يكون إيماننا في محبة الآب الذي بذل ابنه عنا- أن يكون إيمانًا فوق مستوى التجارب والانفعالات إيمان بالآب يعطينا حصانة أمام تجارب العدو وضيقات العالم وآلام وشهوات الجسد.



التجربة على الجبل

الأحد الثاني هو أحد التجربة بحسب ما رتب آباء الكنيسة وفيه يقرأ إنجيل التجربة على الجبل، لما صام المسيح عنا أربعين نهارًا وأربعين ليلة وقد أورد الإنجيليون مار متى ومار لوقا عينات من هذه التجارب تجربة الخبز وتجربة مجد العالم وتجربة إلقاء المسيح نفسه من على جناح الهيكل وقد صرعه المسيح في كل تجاربه وكسر شوكته عنا واستخلص لنا بصومه المقدس نصرة على جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة نارًا.

ولكن إنجيل العشية بحسب ما كتبه القديس مرقس البشير قد اختزل تجربة المسيح وأوردها في آية واحدة "أن الروح أخرجه إلى البرية ليجرب من إبليس أربعين يومًا وكان مع الوحوش وكانت الملائكة تخدمه".

وإذ أحجم مارمرقس عن أن يدخلنا إلى تفاصيل التجارب وطبيعتها وهو يكتب بالروح القدس فهذا معناه أن الأمر يفوق حدود العقل والإدراك البشري، فالعدو رئيس هذا العالم هو روح الظلمة الكذاب وأبو الكذاب المعاند والمقاوم لله، شرس غاية الشراسة وقد كان من البدء قتالًا للناس. فبأي كيفية حارب القدوس وإلى أي مدى كانت هذه الحرب وتلك التجارب وما هي طبيعتها وما هي أعماقها، فهذه أمور تعلو إدراكنا وتتجاوز معرفتنا الضعيفة.

ولكن لأن المسيح صام عنا ومن أجلنا، ولم يفعل شيئًُا إلا لحسابنا فبكل تأكيد أن ما خرج به المسيح منتصرًا على كل تجارب العدو كان لحسابنا بل أعطاه المسيح لنا وأجزل لنا العطاء. ونحن نقترب إلى سجله مارمرقس تلمس فيه نصيبنا لأن المسيح وهو متحد بطبيعتنا البشرية، صام بها وحارب بها وانتصر بها لحسابنا ومن أجلنا.
أولًا : إن قيل إن الروح اقتاده

فأعلم أنه قد تسجل لنا هذا ميراثًا في المسيح، وقد ت م. هذا بعد المعمودية مباشرة حين جاء صوت الآب من السماء شاهدًا "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت"، وحين حل الروح عليه بهيئة جسمية كاملة بشكل حمامة. فصار فيما بعد أن الذين ينقادون بروح الله، فأولئك هم أبناء الله.

فبدءًا بمعموديتنا حين ينادي أننا صرنا أولاد الله وحين نقبل نعمة البنوة إذ نتحد مع المسيح بشبه موته وننال نعمة الروح المعزي الحال فينا والساكن فينا حينئذ يتسلم الروح القدس قيادتنا.


فالذي يُقتاد بروح الله فقد ختم أن الله أبوه وهو ابن الله. الروح هو الذي يرشد إلى جميع الحق، يعلم وينصح ويعزي ويشفع فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها ويأخذ مما للمسيح ويعطينا ويذكرنا بكل ما قاله السيد، وهو يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة، ويفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله.

فإن كان الإنسان ينقاد بالروح في العمل والكلام ويسلك بالروح ولا يطف ئ الروح ولا يحزن الروح، ويكون مراضيًا للروح مادام في طريق الحياة يسلك. يصير الإنسان محمولًا منقادًا بروح الله وحسبما يسير الروح يسير. 


ثانيًا: وهنا تأتي التجارب

ويتقدم المجرب لأن التجارب في حياة أولاد الله حتمية ولا مفر لأن العدو متربص ويوم أن ننحاز إلى المسيح فقد أعلنا الحرب عليه. إن بداية معموديتنا أننا جحدنا الشيطان وكل قواته الشريرة وكل نجاساته وكل حيله الردية والمضلة.

فبعد أن خرج الشعب مع موسى من أرض العبودية واعتمدوا جميعهم في البحر الأحمر صارت الحرب مع عماليق. فالحرب بعد أن استعلن المسيح ابن الله بصوت الآب وحلول الروح صارت الحرب والتجارب وانتصب المجرب للصراع.

•  إذن التجربة نتيجة طبيعية لالتصاقنا بالمسيح واتحادنا معه ودخولنا إلى شركة معه وفيه بالروح القدس.

•  لم تخل حياة أحد من القديسين على مر العصور من التجارب، فتش في حياة القديسين جميعًا، هل خلت حياة أحدهم من التجارب؟ "جميع الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا بالتقوى في المسيح يضطهدون".

فالرسل الأطهار كم قاسوا من التجارب والتشريد والحبس والسجون الاضطهادات والضيقات والأحزان... شيء مهول ولكن في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا.

وهكذا الشهداء والأبرار الصديقين والنساء سكان البراري ورجال الإيمان والآباء، كم قاسوا وحملوا الصليب وتجربوا وطافوا معتازين مذلين مكروهين من العالم مجربين.

ولكن الذي يحلو لنا أن نتفكر فيه أن النصرة في المسيح وبالمسيح شيء أكيد لا يقرب منه الشك.

فالمسيح سحق الشيطان وأذل فخره، ورجع الشيطان مكسورًا مهانًا مذلولًا خائبًا. فالتمسك بالمسيح والحياة فيه، يزكي فينا الشعور بالنصرة ووعد المسيح قائم أنه أعطانا السلطان أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو الشرير.

وهكذا ندرك أنه مهما طالت التجارب وتنوعت ومهما بدا أن الشيطان متقوٍ علينا ولكن الغلبة النهائية هي لحساب المسيح. وما بناه الشيطان في سنين وسنين يهدمه المسيح بكلمة، لأن ابن الله قد جاء لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس.

وهكذا يدخل أبناء الله التجارب وهم حاملون للنصرة في داخلهم كتلميذ يدخل الامتحان ونتيجة الامتحان والفوز في جيبه. "ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم"، "وخرج غالبًا ولكي يغلب". وهذا الشعور في القديسين هو الذي قادهم إلى الاتضاع الحقيقي، لأنهم أدركوا أن النصرة ليست بقوتهم ولا بذراع البشر، ولا اعتمدوا على عملهم ولا على قدرتهم بل على الله وحده. فكان إذا انتصروا على الشيطان وأذلوا فخره، كانوا يزدادون اتضاعًا وإنكارًا لذواتهم ويزدادون ثقة في الذي يقويهم "أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"، "أنا ما أنا ولكن نعمة الله التي معي".
ثالثًا: كان مع الوحش

في الواقع أن المسيح استعاد لنا صورتنا الأولى ومجدنا الأول وأعادنا إلى الفردوس حيث كانت الوحوش أليفة صديقة للإنسان من غير أذى... فلما سقطنا من رتبتنا صارت العداوة واستعلن الطبع الوحشي في حيوانات البرية. فإن كان بالفعل قد استؤنست الوحوش وخضعت للقديسين في المسيح، مثل ما نرى في أيقونة مارمرقس وكيف أن الأسد تحت رجليه، والقديس بولس الرسول نفض وحش الثعبان في النار ولم يتأذ بشيء، والقديس برسوم العريان عاش مع ثعبان كبير والبابا زخارياس لما أُلقي للسباع لم تؤذه مثل دانيال في جب الأسود.

هذا هو زمن المسيح يرعى الأسد مع الخروف... وهذا هو قول المسيح "أرسلكم كحملان في وسط ذئاب".

في المسيح يسوع، وفي صوم المسيح عنا، تذلل الطبع الوحشي. على أن ليس المسيحي هو الذي يخضع وحوش الأرض مثل مروّضي الوحوش بل هناك في إنساننا العتيق ما يماثل الوحوش في طباعها مثل الغضب والاحتداد والعنف والانتقام والشراسة والمكر والخبث ومحبة الزنى والأنانية... كلها طباع حيوانية وحشية. ويمكننا بالمسيح وبشركة صومه أن نصير مع الوحوش بغير أذى. لقد تذلل الطبع الوحشي، فلم تعد هذه الطبائع الوحشية تسود علينا، بل على العكس صرنا بالروح نُميت أعمال الجسد ونخضع أجسادنا ونستعبدها كقول الرسول.  
رابعًا: صارت الملائكة تخدمه

صوم المسيح أدخلنا إلى هذه الشركة الروحية مع الملائكة... صارت الملائكة بالنسبة لنا أرواحًا خادمة للعتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص.

صحبة الملائكة في الصوم هي الحياة السماوية بكل ما تعني. كأن الإنسان الصائم مع المسيح برغم التجارب الكائنة يشعر أنه يحيا حياة ملائكية سماوية. ويحيا معانا من القوات السماوية، مثلما أعلن الملاك إيليا النبي حينما صام أربعين نهارًا فقد أيقظه من نومه وأطعمه، فسار بقوة هذه الأكلة أربعين يومًا.

إنها أسرار مخفية عن الحكماء ولكنها تعلن للبسطاء وأنقياء القلب.​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*كلمة في كلمة: أحد التجربة
للأنبا روفائيل
[YOUTUBE]kkO_PdEuctg[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*رسالة الله لك فى احد التجربة
[YOUTUBE]SGUuUXNF9i0[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*عظة عن أحد التجربة - الانبا مقار اسقف الشرقية 

[YOUTUBE]VAVPYKU2_7c[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*احد التجربة القس مقار البراموسي

[YOUTUBE]2iPuSNEJtUs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DhjgePMpuNM[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*عظة أبونا تادرس يعقوب عن أحد التجربة 


[YOUTUBE]dhSq_JNnrKY[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*احد التجربة‬ 
أبونا يوساب

[YOUTUBE]4TKwingseZY[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*انجيل احد التجربة بالصوم الكبير 

[YOUTUBE]imMHzen-A-Y[/YOUTUBE]​*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*التجربة على الجبل
- لأبونا داود لمعي 

[YOUTUBE]nm2YsZ-V94Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cpFvAH5kYzg[/YOUTUBE]


*[YOUTUBE]kThiuviXySU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

* التجربة على الجبل

لقداسه البابا شنوده



[YOUTUBE]TzqyWNSRpfg[/YOUTUBE]


*[YOUTUBE]IMCJJ0fJPH4[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]lQkNQwDOYcs[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]zpDCa6iQUPg[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*الاب متى المسكين التجربة على الجبل 

[YOUTUBE]kdbgb-iEm3k[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*كتاب التجربة على الجبل - البابا شنوده الثالث


منقول من الأنبا تكلا​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*
    1- مقدمة الكتاب


    في كل عام، في بداية الصوم الكبير، كانت الكنيسة تقرأ فصل الإنجيل عن التجربة.

     (مت24، مر1، لو4) وكنا نلقى عظات عن التجارب بصفة عامة، وعن تجربة السيد المسيح على الجبل، في تفاصيلها..

    ومن مجموعة تلك العظات، اخترنا لك منها المحاضرات التي ننشرها في هذا الكتاب.

    وقد سبق لنا نشر بعض منها في مجلة الكرازة، وفي جريدة وطني. ثم قمنا بجمع كل تلك المقالات، وأضفنا إليها ما يمكن إضافته، وأعدنا تنظيمها لكي تخرج بهذه الصورة.

    وهى تشرح عدة أمور منها:

        1- لماذا يسمح الله بالتجارب لجميع الناس، حتى لقديسيه؟

        2- ما فائدة هذه التجارب، للمؤمن الذي يمكنه أن يأخذ منها فوائد روحية كثيرة لحياته.

        3- ما كنه تجربة السيد المسيح على الجبل؟

        وما هو الهدف الشيطاني منها؟ وكيف استطاع السيد المسيح أن ينتصر عليها؟

        4- وما علاقة تلك التجارب بقضية الصليب والفداء، وبمبادئ الخدمة التي وضعها السيد الرب أمامه؟

     عن هذا وغيره يحدثك هذا الكتاب.



     أبريل سنة 1995

    البابا شنودة الثالث​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    2- التجارب والضيقات



    اعتدنا في الصوم الكبير، أن نتذكر تجارب المسيح له المجد. وفي الحديث، يهمنا أن نذكر بعض ملاحظات هامة، منها:

        التجارب للكل

        التجارب لا تعني تخلي الله

        التجارب تأتى ولا تؤذى

        أربعة شروط للتجارب

        فوائد التجارب

-----------------------



    3- التجارب للكل




    لا تخلو حياة إنسان – أيًا كان - من التجارب والضيقات. فهي للكل، حتى للأنبياء والقديسين، حتى للسيد المسيح نفسه الذي كان "مجربًا في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية" (عب 4: 15).

    ولم تكن تجاربه على الجبل سوى مثال للتجارب التي شملت حياته كلها.

    والسيدة العذراء أيضًا كانت حياتها مملوءة بالتجارب، منذ يتمها المبكر، وحبلها العذراوى الذي شك فيه يوسف أولا، ثم اضطرارها للسفر إلى مصر.. والأنبياء جميعًا تعرضوا للضيقات.

    كم من الضيقات لاقاها داود النبي من شاول الملك، الذي كان يطارده في كل مكان لكى يقتله.. ويوسف الصديق تعرض لتجارب عديدة، من أخوته، ومن إمرأة فوطيفار. بيع كعبد، وألقى به في السجن، وهو رجل بار.

    ودانيال النبي القى به في جب الأسود. والثلاثة فتية القديسون ألقوهم في أتون النار، كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. وبطرس وبولس الرسولان ألقى بهما في السجن. واسطفانوس الشماس رجموه. وما أكثر الضيقات التي تعرض لها الشهداء والمعترفون..


     فلا يظن أحد إذن أن التجارب والضيقات هي للخطاة بسبب خطاياهم وإنما هي لجميع الناس، وبالأكثر للأبرار والقديسين.

    وقد قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه القديسين "في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق" (يو 16: 33) وقيل أيضًا في المزمور: "كثيرة هي بلايا الصديق، ومن جمعيها ينجيه الرب" (مز 34: 19)..

    جميع الأبرار اجتازوا في بوتقة الألم، واختبروا الضيقة والتجربة. ولم يستثهم الله من ذلك، يل كانت آلامهم أكثر.

    وهنا نضع أمامنا قاعدة هامة وهى وأن التجارب لا تعنى تخلى الله.


---------------------



    4- التجارب لا تعني تخلي الله





     إن الله كأب حنون، لا يتخلى عن أولاده مطلقا. وسماحه بالتجربة لا يعنى مطلقًا أنه قد تخلى عنهم، أو أنه قد رفضهم. ولا يعنى أيضًا غضبه أو عدم رضاه. بل هو يسمح بالتجربة لمنفعتهم، ويكون معهم في التجربة: يعينهم ويقويهم ويحافظ عليهم، ويسندهم بيمينه الحصينة..

    لقد سمح مطلقا أن دانيال النبي يلقى في جب الأسود. وفي نفس الوقت لم يسمح مطلقًا للأسود أن تؤذيه. بل خرج دانيال سليمًا من الجب وهو يغنى قائلًا "إلهى أرسل ملاكه، وسد أفواه الأسود" (دا 6: 22). وسمح بإلقاء الثلاثة فتية في أتون النار، ولكن "لم تكن للنار قوة على أجسامهم. وشعرة من رؤوسهم لم تحترق، وسراويلهم لم تتغير ورائحة النار لم تأت عليهم" (دا 3: 27) وكان الرب يتمشى معهم في أتون النار.

    أن الله لا يمنع النار عن أولاده، ولكنه يمنعها من أن تحرقهم.
​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    5- التجارب تأتى ولا تؤذى



    إلهنا الحنون لا يمنع الحوت من أن يبلغ يونان النبي. وفي نفس الوقت لا يسمح له بإيذائه. ويخرج يونان من بطن الحوت سليما، لكى يؤدى رسالته. وتحمل قصته لنا درسًا ورمزًا..

    لقد سمح الله لشاول الملك أن يطارد داود. وفي نفس القوت لم يتخل الله عن داود، ولم يسمح لشاول بإيذائه..


    أنه يسمح بالضيقة، ولكن بشرط أن يقف معنا فيها.

    وهكذا يغنى المرتل في المزمور "لولا أن الرب كان معنا، حين قام الناس علينا، لابتلعونا ونحن أحياء عند سخط غضبهم علينا.. مبارك الرب الذي لم يسلمنا فريسة لأسنانهم، نجت أنفسنا مثل العصفور من فخ الصيادين. الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا" (مز 124).

    إنه اختبار روحي جميل، أن نرى الله في التجارب.. نراه معنا وبقوة...

    وربما لولا التجارب ما كنا نراه هكذا.. وهذه هي إحدى فوائد التجارب العديدة. العمق الروحي للتجارب، هو أنه لا يجوز لنا أن نراها، بدون أن نرى الله فيها...

    فالله قد يسمح لقوى الشر أن تقوم علينا وتحمينا ونحن نغنى مع أليشع النبي الذي إجتاز نفس التجربة نقول: "إن الذين معنا أكثر من الذين علينا" (2 مل 6: 16)،  . ويقول الرب لكل واحد منا "لا تخشى من خوف الليل، ولا من سهم يطير في النهار.. يسقط عن يسارك ألوف، وعن يمينك ربوات. وأما أنت فلا يقتربون إليك" (مز 91: 5، 7)


    من أجل هذا كله أقول:

    إن المؤمن لا يمكن أن تتعبه التجربة أو الضيقات...

    ذلك لأنه يؤمن بعمل الله وحفظه. ويؤمن أن الله يهتم به أثناء التجربة، أكثر من اهتمامه هو بنفسه.

    إنه يؤمن بقوة الله الذي يتدخل في المشكلة. ويؤمن أن حكمة الله لديها حلول كثيرة، مهما بدت الأمور معقدة. لذلك فالمؤمن لا يفقد سلامه الداخلى مطلقًا أثناء التجربة، ولا يفقد بشاشته بل يتذكر في ثقة كبيرة قول الرسول "أحسبوه كل فرح يا أخوتى، حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة" (يع 1: 2).


    إن كل تجربة هي بر شك خبرة روحية جديدة يتمتع بها الإنسان، وتعمق مفاهيمه الروحية. وفيها يرى الله كيف يتدخل وكيف يعمل.. ويجمل بنا الآن أن نضع ثلاثة شروط للتجارب التي يسمح بها الله.




------------------------



    6- أربعة شروط للتجارب



    إنها قواعد أربع، وضعها لنا الكتاب المقدس في حديثه عن التجارب، وهى:

    1- لا يسمح الله بتجربة هي فوق طاقتكم البشرية.

    إن الله يعرف احتمال كل واحد منا. ولا يسمح أن تأتيه التجارب إلا في حدود احتمال طاقته البشرية. وفي ذلك يقول الكتاب "ولكن الله أمين، الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون" (1 كو 10: 13). ولعلك تقول: ما أصعب التجربة التي وقعت على أيوب الصديق، في موت كل أولاده، وضياع كل ثروته، وفقد صحته، وتخلى كل أصحابه.. من يستطيع أن أيوب كان بإمكانه أحتمال التجربة، ما سمح الله بها له إن القامة الروحية الجبارة التي لأيوب، كانت تناسب التجربة الهائلة التي وقعت عليه فقد كان أيوب رجلًا كاملًا ومستقيمًا، وليس مثله في الأرض (أى 2: 3).


    لا تخف إذن، لو كنت في قامة أيوب لأمكن أن يسمح الله لك بتجارب مثل تجارب أيوب. أما وانت في ضعفك، فإن الله لا يسمح لك إلا بما تقدر على إحتماله. هل تخاف أن تحدث لك تجارب مثل التي حدثت للقديس الأنبا أنطونيوس؟! هذا الذي ظهرت له الشياطين بهيئة وحوش مفزعة مخيفة، والذى ضربته الشياطين حتى تركته يومًا بين حى وميت أطمئن. لن يحدث لك هذا، إلا إذا وصلت إلى الدرجة التي تحتمل فيها مثل القديس أنطونيوس، وتنتصر مثلما أنتصر..


    الشرط الثانى ومعها المنفذ:

    2-تأتى التجربة ومعها المنفذ:

    أى تأتى ومعها الحل. فلا توجد تجربة هي ظلمة حالكة السواد، بدون أية نافذة من نور. بل هوذا الكتاب يقول عن الله "بل سيجعل مع التجربة المنفذ، لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا" (1 كو 10: 13)..

    لهذا ليس هناك داع لأن بيأس أحد في وقت التجربة - فلكل تجربة حل، بل حلول.


    لا تنظر إلى التجربة في شدتها الحاضرة. إنما أنظر إليها في رجاء يرى الحل الإلهي قادمًا، حتى إن كانت العين البشرية لا تراه الآن، ولكنها تراه بعين الإيمان التي تعرف تمامًا محبة الله وقدرته على الحل...


    إن التجربة تأتى ومعها النعمة، ومعها المعونة الإلهية، ومعها الحفظ والحلول...

    وحتى إن كنت أنت من النوع الذي لا يحتمل، فالله قادر وقت التجربة أن يهبك احتمالًا وصبرًا وعزاء.


    وهذا منفذ آخر للتجربة، تمر منه وتعبر، ولا تستمر ضاغطة،  . إن التجارب الصعبة القوية، هي فقط للأقوياء، أمثال أيوب وأنطونيوس.. وهى أيضًا للضعفاء الذين يمنحهم الله قوة وقتذاك قوة ما كانوا يتخيلونها في أنفسهم... قاعدة أخرى ينبغي أن نضعها أمامنا في التجربة وهى:.


    3-التجارب التي يسمح بها الله هي للخير، أو تنتهى بخير.

    وفى ذلك قال الرسول "كل الأشياء تعمل معًا للخير للذين يحبون الله" (رو 8: 28).

    ولهذا "أحسبوه كل فرح يا أخوتى حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة" (يع 1: 2). هذا الإيمان بخيرية التجارب، يعطى الإنسان المجرب سلامًا وهدوءًا واطمئنانًا، فلا تطحنه التجربة، ولا تضغط عليه، بل على العكس تمنحه فرحًا.

    4- شروط رابع للتجربة،وهو أن لها زمنًا محددًا تنتهى فيه 

    فلا توجد ضيقة دائمة، تستمر مدى الحياة. ذلك في كل تجربة تمر بك، قل "مصيرها تنتهى" سيأتى عليها وقت تعبر فيه بسلام. إنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغى أن تحتفظ بهدوئك وأعصابك، فلا تضعف ولا تنهار، ولا تفقد الثقة في معونته الله وحفظه.​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    7- فوائد التجارب



     التجربة شيء نافع بلا شك. ولولا منفعتها، ما كان الله الشفوق يسمح بها...

    كثيرون يريدونن أن يكون طريق الملكوت سهلًا مفروشًا بالورود! ولكن هذا عكس التعليم الذي شرحه لنا الإنجيل المقدس، إذ قال لنا الرب فيه: "ما أضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدى إلى الحياة وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه" (7: 14).

    وقال "في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق" (يو 16: 33). وقيل وفي الإنجيل أيضًا "بضيقات كثيرة ينبغى أن ندخل ملكوت الله" (أع 14: 33).


    هذه الضيقات نحتملها لكى نثبت أننا جادون في سيرنا إلى الملكوت.

    ولكى ندخل إلى هذا الملكوت باستحقاق، لأننا بذلنا وتعبنا من أجله.. إن كان التلميذ يتعب ويكد يحصل على شهادة دراسية.. وإن كان كل صاحب عمل لابد أ، يتعب، لكى ينجح في عمله.. هكذا الطريق الروحى: ينبغى أن نتعب فيه لنستحق الملكوت... وصدق الرسول في قوله: "كل واحد سيأخذ أجرته بحسب تعبه" (اكو3: 8).. والتعب قد نبذله بإرادتنا.


    وهكذا تكون التجارب التي يحتملها المؤمنون من أجل الله والثبات في محبته.. وقد يكون يعضها في مصارعة النفس من الداخل. وبعضها في تحمل الضيقات من الخارج.



    وهوذا القديس بولس الرسول يقول: "بل في كل شيء نظهر أنفسنا كخدام الله، في صبر كثير في شدائد، في ضرورات، في ضيقات في ضربات في سجون، في أضطرابات، في أتعاب، في أسهار، في أصوام" (2كو 6: 4،5).

    ومع ذلك يشرح كيف أنه لم يتضايق - هو وزملاؤه - بشئ من هذا، ولم يفقدوا سلامهم، ولم يفقدوا الرجاء بالله، فيقول: "مكتئبين في كل شئ.. لكن غير متضايقين، مضطهدين.. لكن غير متروكين" (2كو 4: 8، 9).. "كمائتين وها نحن نحيا، كحزانى ونحن دائما فرحون.. كأن لا شيء لنا ونحن نملك كل شئ" (2كو 6: 9، 10).

    فى الضيقات نشعر بالقوى السمائية الكثيرة المحيطة بنا فنتعزى.

    منحن لسنا وحدنا مطلقًا في التجربة.. ولا في وقت الضيقة، بل تحيط بنا نعمة الرب ومحبته، وتحيط بنا قوات الملائكة القديسين التي قال عنها الله أنها تحيط بخائفيه وتنجيهم، وتحيط بنا أيضًا أرواح القديسين تشجعنا وتقوينا.. إنها خبرة روحية. 

    ومن فوائد الضيقات في العالم، أننا لا نتمسك بمحبة هذا العالم مشتاقين إلى السماء.

    ولو كان النعيم في هذه الدنيا، ما كنا نشتاق إلى النعيم الأبدى، في الموضع الذي هرب منه الحزن والكآبة والتنهد، حيث "ما لم تره عين، ولم تسمع به أذن، وما لم يخطر على قلب بشر، ما أعده الله لمحبى إسمه القدوس".. ونحن كما قال الرسول: "غير ناظرين إلى الأشياء التي ترى، بل إلى التي لا ترى لأن التي ترى وقتيه، أما التي لا ترى فأبدية" (2 كو 4: 18).

    من أجل ذلك كان الآباء القديسون يشعرون أنهم على الأرض غرباء، يعيشون مشتاقين إلى الوطن السمائى.. ينظرون كل حين بالإيمان إلى "المدينة التي لها الأساسات، التي صانعها وبارئها الله" (عب 11: 10).

    ولولا الضيقات لتشبث الناس بالبقاء في غربة هذا العالم الزائل لذلك نحن نقول عن الشخص في يوم وفاته، أنه قد تنيح أي استراح، . استراح من هذا العالم الزائل وكل مافيه من شهوة الجسد والروح وتعظم المعيشة.. استراح من التعب الذي يبذله للثياب في روحياته، واستراح من الضيقات والشدائد والتجارب التي تختبر إرادته هنا في هذه الحياة الأرضية، واستراح مما في العالم من أمراض ومن تعب للجسد والنفس.

    الإنسان الروحي لا يتعب من الضيقات.. وإنما يأخذ ما فيها من فائدة روحية.. ويفرح بالأكاليل التي ينالها بإحتمال التجارب. لا تهزه التجربة.. ويختبر كيف أن الله "يقوده في موكب نصرته" (2 كو 2: 14). إن الإنسان لا يكلل إلا إذا انتصر.. ولا ينتصر إلا إذا حارب.. ولا يحارب إلا إذا تعرض لضيقات تمتحن مدى روحانيته: حياته وثبات إرادته تابعة للمشيئة الإلهية.

    وفى التجارب يتلامس المؤمن مع محبة الله العاملة في حياته.

    إن الله إذ يرى محبة الإنسان له في وقت الضيقة، يكافئه بما يظهره له من حب.. وكم من قديسين تمتعوا بهذا الحب في وقت الضيقة.

    فالقديس يوحنا الإنجيلى رأى تلك الرؤيا العجيبة وهو منفى في جزيرة بطمس من أجل الشهادة بكلمة الله (رؤ1)..

    والقديس بطرس اختبر عناية الله به وهو في السجن أيضًا.

    والقديس بطرس اختبر عناية الله به وهو في السجن (أع12) واختبر نفس العناية القديسان بولس وسيلا وهما في السجن أيضًا (أع 16). ما أجمل عبارات القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم وهو يتأمل قول القديس بولس عن نفسه "أنا الأسير في الرب" (أف 4) حديث جميل عجيب عن الضيقات وبركاتها بودى أن أترجم لكم بعضًا منه وأنشره... 
    تحدث التجارب أحيانًا بحسد من الشياطين. وبخاصة في أيام الصوم والتناول والحرارة الروحية.

    إن كان الإنسان يستعد في الصوم، لكى يسلك سلوكًا روحيًا، فإن الشيطان يستعد أيضًا لمقاتلته ومحاربته، ولكى يسقطه في الخطية أو في الفتور.. أعنى أن الإستعداد هنا متبادل: استعداد من جانب الإنسان للنمو في محبة الله، واستعداد من الشيطان لإسقاطه. إن الشيطان يحزن حينما يجد إنسانًا يسير في الطريق الله.

    لذلك أن حلت بك التجارب في فترة الصوم، لا تحزن. فهذا دليل على أن صومك له مفعوله، وقد أزعج الشيطان..

    بل إن بعدت عنك التجارب، يمكن أن تتساءل: لماذا يتركك الشيطان بدون تجارب؟! هل احتقر أو استصغر جهادك الروحى؟!

    أعلموا أن ربنا يسوع يسوع نفسه، حاربه الشيطان بالتجارب في صومه الأربعينى.

     وهذا ما سوف نشرحه الآن.​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    8- تجربة المسيح من الشيطان



    قبل أن نعرض لتجربة السيد المسيح على الجبل، يحسن أن نقدم أولًا بعض ملاحظات هامة هى:

    أولًا: لم تكن تجربة المسيح هي فقط الثلاث تجارب التي حدثت في أواخر الأربعين يومًا.

    وفى هذا يقول معلمنا لوقا الإنجيلى عن السيد أنه "كان يقتاد بالروح في البرية أربعين يومًا يجرب من إبليس" (لو 4: 1، 2) (مر 1: 13). وهذه التجارب لم تذكر وتسجل، إلالا أنه بعد إإتمامها تقدم إليه المجرب بالتجارب الثلاث. وبعد هذه التجارب الثلاث، لم يتركه الشيطان بلا تجربة، بل يقول القديس لوقا إنه: "ولما أكمل إبليس كل تجربة، فارقه إلى حين" (لو 4: 13).


    وعبارة "إلى حين "تعنى أنه عاد إليه مرة أخرى أو مرًارة كثيرة ولعل من أمثلتها، لما تحدث عن صلبه بعد أيام، تقدم إليه بطرس وانتهره قائلا: "حاشاك يا رب.. لا يكون هذا "فأجابه السيد "اذهب عنى يا شيطان. أنت معثرة لى" (مت 16: 21 -23). أي أن الشيطان قدم تجربة على لسان تلميذه بطرس.. وكانت التجربة أن يبعد عن الصليب. ثم عاد الشيطان ليقدم نفس التجربة وقت الصلب، ويقول له على لسان اللص الشمال "إن كنت أنت المسيح فخلص نفسك وإيانا" (لو 23: 39)،  نفس التجربة على لسان المجتازين "خلص نفسك وانزل عن الصليب، لنرى ونؤمن (مر 15: 20، 22). وأيضا "إن كنت ابن الله: فانزل عن الصليب.. فلينزل الآن عن الصليب فنؤمن به" (مت26: 40، 42). حقا، إن النزول عن الصليب هو شهوة الشيطان، وإن كان هذا المصلوب هو ابن الله. والتجارب أيضًا كانت منذ الميلاد. وذلك فيما أثاره هيرودس الملك من حروب ضد هذا المولود، أدت إلى قتل كل أطفال بيت لحم وأدت أيضًا إلى النزول إلى مصر، وما حدث هناك من ضيقات كلما كانت تسقط الأصنام أمام هذا المولود (أش 19: 1)..

    ثانيا: التجارب شملت كل حياة المسيح، وكانت لها فوائدها

    وفى ذلك يقول الكتاب عنه "مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية "يرثى لضعفاتنا" (عب 4: 15). وأيضًا "في ما هو قد تألم مجربًا يقدر أن يعين المجربين" (عب 2: 18).

    وتجربة المسيح لا تدل على ضعف وإنما تدل على قوته: فهى تدل على قوته، من حيث أنه انتصر على الشيطان في كل تجاربه.. وأيضًا لأنه لولا قوته، ما كان يحاربه الشيطان هكذا.


-------------




    9- الشيطان شغوف بمحاربة الأقوياء



    وهنا نضع قاعدة هامة وهى:

    الشيطان شغوف بمحاربة الأقوياء:-

     فهو يحارب أيوب لأنه قوى. هذا الذي قال له الرب عنه: "هل جعلت قلبك على عبدي أيوب؟ لأنه ليس مثله في الأرض. رجل كامل، ومستقيم، يتقى الله ويحيد عن الشر" (أى 1: 8). وكمال أيوب لم يمنع الشيطان من محاربته، بل قلق إلى ذلك لأكثر.. وانتصار أيوب في التجربة الأولى، لم يمنع الشيطان من الاستمرار في الحرب أيضًا.

    كذلك حارب إيليا، وهو قوى.. بعد أنتصار إيليا النبي العظيم على أنبياء البعل والسوارى، وتطهير الأرض منهم، وبعد إنزاله المطر على الأرض.. لم يمتنع الشيطان عن محاربته. بل حاربه بالخوف من الملكة إيزابل (1مل19: 2، 10). وقاتل الشيطان سليمان احكم الناس. هذا الذي أخذ الحكمة كموهبة من الله نفسه (1مل3: 12). ولم يكن هناك أحد حكيمًا مثله، لا من قبل ولا من بعد. سليمان الذي تراءى له الله مرتين: في جبعون (1مل 3:5) وفي أورشليم (1مل 9: 2). سليمان هذا يجربه الشيطان تجربة مذهلة، بعد زواجه بالأجنبيات لدرجة أنه في زمان شيخوخته حدث "أن نساءه أملن قلبه وراء آلهه أخرى.. ولم يكن قلبه كاملًا مع الرب" (1 مل 11: 4).

    وقاتل الشيطان فلاسفة وعلماء، مثل أوريجانوس، أعظم اللاهوتين في عصره. هذا الذي قال عن نفسه "أيها البرج العالي كيف سقطت؟". واستطاع الشيطان أن يسقط في البدعة والهرطقة: القس أريوس، أشهر وعاظ الإسكندرية، بل أسقط مقدونيوس ونسطور، وكلاهما من بطاركة القسطنطينية، وثيودوريت اللاهوتى الكبير معلم نسطور، وأوطاخى أعظم رهبان القسطنطينية، والأب الروحي لدير كبير... الشيطان لا يبالى، ولا يوقر الكبار، بل يحاربهم. وكما قيل في الخطية أنها:



    "طرحت كثيرين جرحى، وكل قتلاها أقوياء" (ام 7: 26).

    وهكذا حارب الشيطان بطرس الرسول الذي كان أكثر التلاميذ حماسًا، واستطاع أن يجعله ينكر المسيح ثلاث مرات، وهو يسب ويلعن ويقول "لا أعرف الرجل" (مت 26: 74). حتى استحق أن يقول له الرب "هوذا الشيطان طلبكم لكى يغربلكم كالحنطة. ولكنى طلبت لكى لا يفنى إيمانك" (لو 2: 31: 32). وبنفس الأسلوب كان الشيطان مهتمًا بمحاربة النساك والسواح والمتوحدين. أما الضعفاء، فلا يحتاج الشيطان إلى محاربتهم: إن كانوا ساقطين من تلقاء أنفسهم.

    هناك ثلاثة أنواع من الثمار:

    نوع ساقط عند أسفل الشجرة، لا يحتاج إلى جهد لإسقاطه. ونوع آخر يحتاج إلى من يهز الشجرة هزًا ليسقط ما عليها من ثمار، ونوع ثالث يلزمه خبير يصعد إلى أعلى الشجرة لجمع ثمارها، كما في سباطات النخيل مثلًا... والشيطان لا يلزمه أن يبذل جهدًا لإسقاط الثمار الساقطة عند أسفل الشجرة.

    هؤلاء يقف ناظرًا إليك ولو من بعيد، فرحًا بسقوطهم، موفرًا جهده إلى من يلزمه الصعود إليهم، أو إلى هزهم هزًا...


    ثالثا: التجربة ليس معناها السقوط.

    الشيطان يجرب الكل، ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يسقط الكل.. وهو في التجربة مجرد مقترح، يقدم أفكارًا، ولا يملك أن يرغم أحدًا على طاعته. كل شخص له حرية إرادته، يقبل منه أو لا يقبل.. وكثيرون قد رفضوه وهزموه.. إنه قد جرب السيد المسيح ولكن السيد رفضه ولم يقبل منه، كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. رأى المسيح قويًا، فتقدم لمحاربته كعادته.. ولكن المسيح هزمه.. أرانا كيف يكون الإنتصار في حروب الشياطين. على أننا نلاحظ ملاحظة رابعة في التجربة المسيح على الجبل، وهى:
*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    10- حسد الشياطين



    رابعًا: التجربة هنا مصدرها حسد الشيطان:

    طبع الشيطان هو هذا: أنه يكره كل من هو بار،وكل من هو ناجح في حياته، وكل من نال عظمة وعلوًا من الله والناس.

    وكان المجد الذي ناله السيد المسيح في العماد، مجدًا لم يستطيع الشيطان أن يحتمله:

    هوذا السموات قد انفتحت، وروح الله نزل عليه بهيئة حمامة. وصوت من السماء يقول: هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذي به سررت (مت 3: 16، 17).

    فهل يمكن للشيطان أن يسكب على ابن حبيب يسر به الله.. دون أن يتدخل ليرى ما نوع هذه البنوة! ويحاول أن يهز هذا السرور بها..

    كذلك أثارت حسد الشيطان، العبارات التي فاه بها القديس يوحنا المعمدان.


    من هذا الذي يقول له المعمدان "أنا محتاج أن أعتمد منك" (مت 3: 14) أهو حقًا أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان الذي "خرجت إليه أورشليم وكل اليهودية وجميع الكورة المحيطة بالأردن، واعتمدوا منه معترفين بخطاياهم" (مت 3: 5، 6) ومن هو هذا الذي قال عنه المعمدان: يأتى بعدى من هو أقوى منى، الذي لست أنا أهلًا أن أحمل حذاءه.. هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار" (مت 3: 11). بل يقول عنه "في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه. هو الذي يأتى بعدى، الذي صار قدامى الذي لست بمستحق أن أحل سيور حذائه" (يو 1: 26، 27).

     كل هذا أثار حسد الشيطان، من هذا الذي هو أعظم من المعمدان. وإن كان قد قال عنه لليهود "في وسطكم قائم الذي الذى لستم تعرفونه "فلابد أن أتقدم أنا لكى أعرفه: من هو؟ وماذا قد جاء ليفعل؟

    وهنا رأى الشيطان في تجربته للمسيح معركة مثيرة.

    فهو يحارب هنا شخصًا غير عادى، شهدت له السماء، وشهد له المعمدان. وهو شخص لم ير الشيطان فيه أية نقطة ضعف على الإطلاق طوال السنوات الماضية. حياته كلها قداسة مطلقة في كل مراحل السن. وهذه القداسة تزعج الشيطان وتثيره، فيريد أن يحاربها...

    إن حربه مع هذا القوى، لاشك لها لذتها! حرب تنفذه من الروتين الذي أسقط به كثيرين..

    أولئك الذين قال عنهم الكتاب "الكل قد زاغوا معًا وفسدوا "ليس من يعمل صلاحًا، ليس ولا واحد" (مر 14: 3) وكأن الشيطان يقول: فلنجرب إذن مع هذا الذي لا استطيع أن أبكته على خطية...

    ضعفات البشر أصبحت كلها معروفة لى.. وكل حروبي أصبحت متكررة ومألوفة ومملة.. فلندخل إذن في حرب مع هذا القوى، نقدم به عرضًا جديدًا. لنصعد إذن معه على الجبل ونختبره..

    لقد مرات عليه ثلاثون سنة وهو ساكت، وأنا ساكت. فإن بدأ يعمل، سأعمل أنا أيضًا.. ‍

    خامسًا: هناك عبارة أزعجت الشيطان جدًا وكانت سببًا رئيسيًا للتجربة:

    وهى قول القديس يوحنا المعمدان عن السيد المسيح "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم" (يو 1: 29).. أتراه إذن الذي قال عنه أشعياء النبي "كلنا كغنم ضللنا، ملنا كل واحد ألى طريقه. والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا" (أش 53: 6)؟ أهو إذ إن الفادى المنتظر؟ ثم ما معنى قول المعمدان عنه من قبل "يأتى بعدى رجل صار قدامى، لأنه كان قبلى" (يو 1: 30)، كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. ماذا يقصد بقوله "كان قبلى "؟ أكان له وجود قبل مولده؟ وهل يرتبط هذا بعبارة "ابنى الحبيب الذي به سررت".

    هل هذا إذن هو ابن الله وقد جاء ليرفع خطية العالم كله. وهنا انزعج الشيطان، لأن معنى هذا هو ضياع تعبه الذي تعب فيه منذ البدء. وكأنى به يقول: هذا أمر لا يمكن السكوت عليه. لابد أن تأكد لكى أتصرف بما يلزم. يبدو أن وقت الجد ابتدأ، ونحن داخلون على معركة لا مفر منها. ويبدو أن هذا عدو من نوع خاص، لم أتعود حربه من قبل!!

    سادسًا: لم تكن تجربة الشيطان تدور حول نقاط عارضة، إنما كانت تشمل خط الحياة كله..

    إنه أراد - كما سنرى - أن يقدم مقترحات تغير الأهداف والوسائل كلها.. تغير المبادئ التي وضعها المسيح أمامه في تنفيذ رسالته..

    ولكن السيد المسيح كان راسخًا جدًا في القيم التي وضعها أمامه واستطاع أن يصد الشيطان، وأن يطرده أخيرًا. فما الذي كان يقصده الشيطان؟ وكيف تصرف؟ وكيف تصرف الرب معه؟
*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    11- الفرق في التجربة بين آدم والمسيح



     1- آدم وهو أحد مخلوقات الله، بدأ حياته بأن منحه الله صورته ومثاله منذ خلقه.. بينما السيد المسيح، وهو إبن الله الوحيد، وبهاء مجده ورسم جوهره (عب 1: 3) بدأ خدمته في رسالة تجسده بأن أخلى ذاته وأخذ شكل العبد ووجد في الهيئة كإنسان" (فى 2: 7، 8).

    2- بدأ آدم حياته في جنة فيها كل أنواع الخيرات هي جنة عدن (تك 2). أما السيد المسيح فبدأ خدمته في برية قاحلة، في قفر، على الجبل.. كما كان ميلاده بقر.

    3- بدأت تجربة الشيطان للإنسان الأول بأن أغراه بالأكل. وهكذا فعل مع السيد المسيح. غير أن الإنسان الأول قبل إغراء الشيطان وأكل، وهو غير جائع. أما السيد المسيح فرفض الأكل وهو في قمة الجوع.. 

    4- الإنسان الأول أكل من شجرة محرمة، وقد سمع عقوبة من الله بخصوص أكلها. أما السيد المسيح فرفض الأكل من خبز هو محلل للجميع.

    5- الإنسان الأول أطاع الشيطان في مشورته، من أول تجربة. أما السيد المسيح فرفض كل مشورات الشيطان، ثلاث مرات على الجبل، ومرات عديدة فيما بعد (لو 4: 13)، بالإضافة إلى تجارب أخرى خلال الأربعين يومًا (مر1: 13).

    7- الإنسان الأول وقع في الكبرياء، وحينما اقتنع أنه سيصير مثل الله (تك 3: 5). أما السيد- هو الله الظاهر في الجسد (1تى 3: 16). فقد أخلى ذاته. وسلك باتضاع أمام يوحنا المعمدان، حينما تقدم ليقبل معمودية التوبة، وهو غير محتاج إلى توبة. كما أنه تواضع أيضًا إذ سمح للشيطان أن تجربة، وأن يختار ميدان المعركة معه كما يشاء..

    8- الإنسان الأول اشتهى سلطاننًا ليس له. أما السيد المسيح فقد تنازل عن استخدام سلطانه الخاص، ورفض أن يستخدم لاهوتيه من أجل راحة ناسوته، ومن أجل نشر رسالته بالمعجزات..

    9- الإنسان الأول - في تجربته. سقط في الخطية، واستحق حكم الموت. أما السيد المسيح فاستطاع أن "يكمل كل بر" (مت 3: 15). استطاع أيضًا أن يخلص الإنسان من الموت ومن الهلاك.

    10- الإنسان سلك بطريقة جسدية، فيها أكمل شهوة الجسد في الأكل، ك . أما السيد المسيح، فإنه سلك بطريقة روحية، تتغذى بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله (مت 4: 4).

    11- الإنسان الأول جعل هدفه ذاته وكيف تزيد. فكانت النتيجة أنه فقد كل شئ. أما السيد المسيح، فلم يهدف إلى علو الذات. بل سلك بإخلاء الذات. وهكذا أعاد للإنسان ما فقده.

    12- الإنسان الأول، بسقوط في التجربة، أدخل إلى العالم الموت والفساد، كما قال القديس بولس الرسول: "كأمنا بإنسان واحد، دخلت الخطية إلى العلم، وبالخطية الموت. وهكذا أجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس.." (رو 5: 12).

    أما السيد المسيح فبانتصار في كل تجربة وبقدسية حياته البشرية التي بلا خطية، وليست تحت حكم الموت، استطاع أن يفدى البشرية كلها، وينقذها من الموت، ويهبها التبرير، منقذًا إياها من الفساد.​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    12- تجربة الخبز (أ)



    إن الشيطان لا يمل من "الجولان في الأرض والتمشي فيها" (أى 1: 7) (أى 2: 2).

    إنه يجول في الأرض كزارع يلقى البذار. فهو أيضًا يلقى الأفكار، ويلقى الأخبار. ويفرح إن أتت بثمار. ولأعاد إليها بعد حين في إلحاح صامد لا يلين..!

        أمران أزعجا الشيطان: صوت الآب وصوم المسيح

        سببان لجرأة الشيطان: إخلاح المسيح لذاته، ومبدأ تكافؤ الفرص

        بنوة المسيح لله

-------------



    13- أمران أزعجا الشيطان: صوت الآب وصوم المسيح



    وفيما يجول في الأرض، أزعجه أمران:

    أزعجه صوت الآب، يقول وقت العماد عن يسوع الناصرى "هذا هو لإبنى الحبيب الذي به سررت" (مت 3: 17). فأى ابن تراه هذا..؟! وأزعجه أيضًا أن يسوع هذا، في وحدة مع الآب على الجبل وهو صائم.. والشيطان بطبيعته يكره توجد الأبرار وصومهم، ويضايقه ما ينالونه في خلواتهم من روحانية، وما يهبهم الله من نعمة.. لذلك قرر التدخل. وكأنه يقول للسيد المسيح:

    لماذا تجلس وحدك على الجبل؟ لقد جئت لكى أجلس معك..

    إن أردت أن تنشر الملكوت، فإن في جعبتى نصائح ومقترحات كثيرة لأقدمها لك.. هي من ثمار شجرة المعرفة، التي قدمت ثمرة منها لحواء وآدم من قبل.. دعنا نتفاهم: أنت تريد أن تنتصر. وأنا أيضًا أريدك أن تنتصر، على يدى!!

    إن الشيطان يحب جدًا عمل المرشد.!

    فإن لم يقبل البعض إرشاداته، فعلى الأقل يدخل معهم في حوار. وفي هذا الحوار يحاول أن يدخلهم في ميدانه. نعم ما أحلى الحوار بالنسبة إلى الشيطان..! وحواره كله شباك..

    فلما رأى السيد المسيح وحيدًا مع الآب على الجبل، قال في نفسه: هلم بنا نشغله. نقطع تأملاته. ونحاول أن ننزله من مستوى الإلهيات والسماويات، إلى الأرضيات، أو إلى أي مستوى آخر، ولو بدا من الظاهر روحيًا!! المهم أنه لا يتفرغ للجلوس مع الآب نشغله بالخبز، بالمناظر الروحية بكل ممالك الأرض ومجدها،  . وكانت للشيطان خبرة سابقة مع آدم وحواء، حينما شغلهما بالشجرة الشهية للنظر وبالثمرة الجيدة للأكل، وبالمعرفة: معرفة الخير والشر، وبالمجد الذي يصيران فيه مثل الله..!


---------------



    14- سببان لجرأة الشيطان: إخلاء المسيح لذاته، ومبدأ تكافؤ الفرص



    على أن الجرأة التي بها تقدم الشيطان لمحاربة المسيح، كلن لها سببان: أولهما إخلاء السيد لذاته.

    ولم يكن إخلاؤه لذاته هو فقط حينما تجسد "وأخذ شكل العبد، وصار في الهيئة كإنسان" (فى 2: 7). وإنما هذا الإخلاء كان سياسة عامة أنتجها إلى وقت صعوده إلى السماء.

    بهذا الإخلاء تقدم إلى معمودية التوبة، وهو غير محتاج إلى معمودية، ولا إلى توبة. بل بهذا إخلاء سمح للكتبة والفريسيين أن يجادلوه وأن يتهموه. وسمح لرؤساء الكهنة أن يحاكموه.. وبهذا الإخلاء جربه الشيطان.

     كذلك منح للشيطان مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص.

    منحة الفرصة أن يجربه كما يشاء، وأيضًا أن يختار مكان التجربة، سواء على جبل التجربة، أو على جناح الهيكل، أو على جبل عال.. كل ذلك لكى لا يقول الشيطان: لو أننى منحت الفرصة لأجربه وهو يعرف قوته، ولا يعرف فيه أية نقطة ضعف. ولكن الشيطان شغوف بتجربة الأقوياء.​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    15- بنوة المسيح لله



     المسألة التي كانت تحير الشيطان هي بنوة المسيح لله العبارة التي سمعها وقت العماد (مت 3: 17). والتى سمعها أيضًا وقت البشارة بميلاده.

    وذلك حينما قال الملاك للعذراء "الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلى تظللك. لذلك فالقدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو 1: 35). ولكن بشرى الميلاد هذه، غطى عليها أمران:

    أولهما: ميلاده في مزود بقر من أم فقيرة.. والثانى هربه إلى مصر. وليس من المعقول -في فكر الشيطان- أن ابن الله يكون فقيرًا وأن يهرب!

    أما الشهادة له بأنه ابن الله -في المعمودية- فيغطى عليه أنه جوعان على الجبل، فهل يعقل أن يكون ابن الله جوعانًا؟! إنه أمر يثير التساؤل.. وهنا ارتبك الشيطان.. وأراد أن يتأكد: لو كان هو ابن الله فيجب بذل كل الجهد حتى لا يتم الفداء على يديه. ولو كان ابن الله، فكيف يجوع: ولماذا لا يبعد الجوع عن نفسه؟

    إذن فليتقدم ويسأل لعله يفهم! ولا مانع من أن يقدم أفكاره ويرى ماذا تكون النتيجة.. ويحاول أن يختبر هذا الذي أمامه، ليرى ما هو عنصره، وهكذا كانت التجربة الأولى وهى تجربة الخبز..

    يقول الإنجيل عن المسيح أنه جاع أخيرًا (لو 4: 3) "جاع أخيرًا، فتقدم إليه المجرب" (مت 4: 2، 3).


    لاشك أنه كان جوعًا من نوع قاس غير عادى..

    طبيعي أن فترة الأربعين يومًا، كانت كلها جوعًا. ولكن الجوع في نهايتها، كان قد وصل إلى قمته، وصار جوعًا لا يحتمل. وهذا الجوع يدل على أن ناسوته كان مثلنا قابلًا للجوع. كما يدل أيضًا على أن لاهوته لم يمنع الجوع عن ناسوته. ذلك لأن السيد المسيح كان قد أتخذ مبدأ ثبت عليه، وهو أنه:

    قرر أن لا يستخدم لاهوته لأجل راحة ناسوته.

    فلاهوته لا يمنع عن ناسوته التعب ولا الألم، ولا الجوع ولا العطش.. وإلا فإن التجسد يكون صوريًا أو شكليًا، حاشا. لذلك فهو على الصليب أيضًا قال "أنا عطشان" (يو 19: 28).

    وهنا على الجبل قيل إنه جاع.. نلاحظ إنه في صوم القديس بطرس الرسول قيل عنه إنه "جاع كثيرًا واشتهى أن يأكل" (أع 10: 10). أما بالنسبة إلى السيد المسيح، فلم يذكر أنه اشتهى أن يأكل وهنا تقدم له الشيطان وقال له: إن كنت ابن الله، فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزًا (مت 4: 3).

    "إن كنت.." عبارة تحمل الشك.

    إما أنه - أي الشيطان - في شك من هذه البنوة، وهذا هو المعنى الأكثر إحتمالًا، وإما أنه يريد أن يقدم هذا الشك لسامعه،  أو هو يقدم الشك لهذا الصائم، لكى يعالج شكًا له هو - أي الشيطان - في قلبه: أين محبة الآب، حتى يترك الآبن في جوع، على الجبل وحده، وأين سلطان الأبن؟ ألا يستطيع أن يحول الحجارة إلى خبز ويأكل؟ إن الشك والتشكيك هما من طبائع الشيطان.

    وضع هذا بالمثل قديمًا أمام آدم وحواء.. لو كان الله يحبكما، فلماذا يمنعكما عن المعرفة؟! "هل حقًا قال لكما الله.." (تك 3: 1). ومن جهة الموت، "لن تموتا". كله أسلوب تشكيك. إن الشك عكس الإيمان. والشيطان ضد الإيمان.

    وهنا يسأل عن بنوة المسيح لله. ويقينا إنه لا يقصد البنوة العامة التي لجميع المؤمنين.. بل البنوة التي تستطيع أن تحول الحجارة إلى خبز..

    أى البنوة التي لها القدرة على الخلق، وليست البنوة التي نقول بها جميعًا "أبانا الذي في السموات".

    ولا هي البنوة التي قال عنها الوحى الإلهى عما قبل الطوفان "رأى أولاد الله بنات الناس أنهن حسنات" (تك 6: 2). ولا هي البنوة التي قال فيها القديس يوحنا الحبيب فيما بعد عن المسيح "وأما كل الذين قبلوه، فأعطاهم سلطانًا أن يصيروا أولاد الله، أي المؤمنون باسمه" (يو 1: 12). وأيضًا "انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب: أن ندعى أولاد الله" (ايو3: 1).

    إنما هي البنوة القادرة على كل شئ، التي نستطيع أن تصنع المعجزات بمجرد أن تأمر. وهكذا قال للمسيح "قل أن تصير الحجارة خبزًا".

    لم يقل له: إن كنت ابن الله، يمكنك أن تصلى إلى أبيك السماوي، فيحول لك الحجارة إلى جبز. وإنما قال له: قل أن تصير الحجارة خبزًا..

    إذن فهو يسأل عن طبيعة المسيح ما هى؟

    ونفس السؤال قدمه إلى المسيح فيما بعد، على لسان البعض "إن كنت ابن الله، انزل من على الصليب" (مت 26: 40). إن البنوة والصليب معًا، هما اللذان يزعجان الشيطان في اجتماعهما، لأنهما يحطمان دولته وكل تعبه. سأل أحدهما في بداية استعداد المسيح لخدمته على الأرض. يسأل الآخر للمسيح، وهو في طريقه إلى عبارة "قد أكمل" (يو 19: 30).

     هنا على جبل التجربة، قال للسيد المسيح- وهو صائم وجائع: إن كنت ابن الله، قل أن تصير الحجارة خبزًا"..

    وكان المسيح قادرًا على ذلك، ولكنه لم يفعل.​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    16- تجربة الخبز (ب)



     قال الشيطان للسيد المسيح "إن كنت ابن الله، قل أن تصير الحجارة خبزًا" (مت 4: 3).

    وهنا قدم الشيطان مفهومًا للبنوة التي ترضى ذاتها باستخدام حقوقها وسلطتها..

        حقوق البنوة

        استخدام الخبز لنشر رسالته

        لاهوته لصالح ناسوته


-----------------




    17- حقوق البنوة



     إنه لا يفهم البنوة التي تخلى ذاتها، وتأخذ شكل العبد، وتطيع حتى الموت، موت الصليب (فى 2: 7، 8). لا يفهم البنوة التي تبذل، بل التي تأخذ، ولا يقبل أن تجوع. تمامًا مثل تفكير الابن الكبير، في خطيئته إذ قال لأبيه "ها أنا أخدمك سنين هذا عددها.. وجدي لم تعطني قط، لأفرح مع أصدقائي" (لو 15: 29).


    ولكن السيد المسيح لم يطلب لنفسه حقوقًا كابن..!

    وهنا أعجب من الذين يقولون لكل مؤمن مبتدئ يجب أن تطالب بحقوقك كابن ووريث وشريك مع المسيح!! من نحن الذين نطالب لأنفسنا بحقوق، بينما الابن الوحيد للآب السماوى المساوى له في الجوهر، رفض أن يستخدم حقوقه الطبيعية كابن، أو رفض استخدام طبيعته كابن، أو أقنومه كابن حقًا، كان جادًا في إخلائه لذاته.

    كان بإمكانه أن يحول الحجارة إلى خبز، بل أن يقدم الخبز، حتى بدون حجارة، كما في معجزة اشباع الجموع.

    استطاع أن يخلق الخبز، الذي أشبع خمسه آلاف والذى امتلأت بما فضل منه إثنتا عشرة قفة (مر6: 35: 44). فعل نفس الوضع في معجزة إشباع الجموع الأخرى من السبع خبزات (مر 8: 2-9).

    فعل ذلك من أجل غيره، وليس من أجل نفسه.

    وكان الدافع هو الإشفاق. إذ قال لتلاميذه في ذلك "إنى أشفق على الجمع، لأن لهم الآن ثلاثة أيام يمكثون معى وليس لهم ما يأكلون. وإن صرفتهم إلى بيوتهم صائمين، يخورون في الطريق" (مر 8: 2، 3).

    إذن بإمكانه أن يوجد الخبز، ولو يخلقه خلقًا. ولكنه لم يفعل. فلماذا؟

    أولًا: لأنه كما قلنا، كان قد وضع مبدأ لنفسه أنه لا يستخدم لاهوته لأجل راحة ناسوته.

    ثانيًا: لأنه لا يليق به أن يسمع لمشورة الشيطان، كما فعلت حواء وآدم من قبل،   وهذا يذكرنا بقصة قيلت عن القديس أنطونيوس الكبير: إن الشيطان أيقظه ذات ليلة من النوم لكي يصلي. ولكن القديس رفض مشورة الشيطان، حتى لو اتخذت أسلوبًا روحيًا. وقال له "إني أصلى متى أريد. ولكن منك أنت لا أسمع"...

    ثالثا: إن الشيطان لا يمكن أن تكون له نية سليمة في أية مشورة يقدمها..!

    فهو لم يقل ذلك إشفاقًا على السيد من الجوع. وإنما كان يريد أولًا أن يعرف طبيعته هل هو ابن الله حقًا؟ لا ليؤمن به، بل ليحارب الإيمان به، ويحارب رسالته في الفداء.. كما كان يريد أن يتدرج في التجربة. وكيف؟​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    18- استخدام الخبز لنشر رسالته


    يمكن بتحويل الحجارة إلى خبز، أن يتبعه الناس كمصلح اجتماعي يشبعهم، وليس كمخلص يفديهم.

    وكأنه يقول للسيد: إنك لا تريد أن تستخدم الخبز لأجل نفسك، لتشبع من جوع. حسنًا تفعل. وكن ما أسهل أن تستخدم الخبز لأجل نشر ملكوت الله. وهذا حل سهل. فقل أن تصير الحجارة خبزًا..

    هوذا العالم كله يحتاج الخبز. العلم كله يجرى وراء -لقمة العيش- فلو حولت الحجارة إلى الخبز، سوف تصير مصلحًا اجتماعيًا، تكفى احتياجات الناس المادية. وإذ تشبع الناس، يلقون حولك، وبهذا يمكنك أن تؤدى رسالتك.. وتسهل مهمتك. ولكن السيد المسيح رفض هذا الطريق السهل.. إنه جاء يدعو إلى مملكة روحية، طريقها أيضًا طريق روحي، ليس هو الطريق الخبز المادي وإنما كل كلمة تخرج من فم الله.. إن السيد المسيح لم يأت لكي تكون بطون الناس ملآنة، إنما لكي تكون قلوبهم نقية، وأرواحهم ملتصقة بالله..

    إنه يعرف حاجة الناس إلى الخبز ويعطيهم إياه، لكنه لا يجعله هدفًا لهم. بل يقول لهم: اطلبوا أولًا ملكوت الله وبره.. ثم هذه كلها تزدادونها" (مت 6: 33). لهذا قال للناس "لا تهتموا بما تأكلون وبما تشربون.. الحياة أفضل من الطعام" (مت 6: 25). يا قليلي الإيمان.. أبوكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها" (مت 6: 32).

    وقال لهم أيضًا "اعملوا لا للطعام البائد، بل للطعام الباقي الذي للحياة الأبدية" (يو 6: 27).

    السيد المسيح لا يريد أن يتبعه الناس من أجل الخبز، إنما حبًا للملكوت.. وكانت مشورة الشيطان هي التركيز على الخبز!

    وإن أحبوا الملكوت، وجاءوا من أجله وعطشوا، حينئذ سيمنحهم كل احتياجهم المادي، دون أن يطلبوا، كذلك فإن الخبز، الذي هو رمز للمادة لا يجوز أن يكون هدفًا لحياتهم، هنا نتذكر أمثلة خاطئة. إن الشيطان لا يقترح أبدًا للخير. ولا يجوز السماح له، مهما بدا اقتراحه خيرًا.

    ولكنه هنا، كان يقصد ما هو أخطر. فماذا يقصد؟


--------------------



    19- لاهوته لصالح ناسوته



    إن استخدام السيد المسيح لاهوته من أجل التخلص من ألم الجوع، فالتدرج الذي يريده الشيطان هو أن يتخلص المسيح بلاهوته من كل ألم، بما في ذلك آلام الصلب. ويتحول التجسد والفداء إلى شكليات..

    أما السيد المسيح فاستطاع أن يبت في الموضوع من أوله. ولم يستخدم لاهوته مطلقًا لأجل راحة ناسوته. لا على جبل التجربة، ولا على الصليب، ولا كل فترة تجسده على الأرض. وهكذا جاع وعطش وتعب ونام. وتصبب عرقه كقطرات دم (لو 22: 44).. إذن لم تكن التجربة هي مجرد استخدام لاهوته لمنع الجوع، إنما لمنع الفداء كلية. لأنه لو لم يتألم لأجلنا، ما كان فداء.. بل لتحول الأمر إلى خدعة كبرى.

    لكن السيد المسيح كما جاع على جبل التجربة، كذلك فإنه على الصليب قال أنا عطشان (يو 19: 28).

    كان ناسوته يدفع الثمن كله.. وكانت نار العدل الإلهي تشتغل في المحرقة، حتى تحولها إلى رماد (لا 6: 10). من أجل هذا قال: "إلهى إلهى، لماذا تركتنى" (مت 27: 46). أي أن لاهوته تركه للألم، لم يتدخل لمنع الألم عنه، ليتم الفداء. إن السيد المسيح يمكن أن يستخدم لاهوته من أجل راحة الناس، وليس من أجل راحته هو..
 مايكل غالي لـ: موقع الأنبا تكلا، إبريل - يونيو 2008

    وهكذا كان يشفى المرضى البرص، ويفتح أعين العميان، ويخرج الشياطين من المصروعين.. يجول يصنع خيرًا. ولكن لا يستخدم المعجزة ليشبع حسده..


    لقد رفض السيد المسيح استخدام معجزة الخبز لأجل نفسه. ورفض أيضًا استخدام الخبز للكرازة ونشر الإيمان. فهذا هبوط بمستوى وسائل الإيمان. فالإيمان يتعلق بالروح والقلب والفكر. وليست وسيلته الجسد والطعام.أنه يمكن أن يقدم الخبز بدافع الحب والإشفاق عليهم كجياع. ولكن ليس ثمنًا للإيمان.

    كان الشيطان يهدف في استخدام الخبز لنشر الإيمان، إنما يغرى بسهولة الخدمة.

    أنه فيما يتحدث عن الخبز، إنما يريد أن يلبس المادة ثوبًا روحيًا من حيث أهميتها في جذب الناس ونشر الملكوت، كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. فتصبح الخدمة سهلة وأكثر قبولًا ‍وكأنه يقول "لو ملأتم الدنيا خبزًا، لأحبكم الناس وساروا وراءكم، فينتشر الملكوت، ويقبل الناس الإيمان. ولكن هذا الأمر كانت له مساوئه بلاشك. فإن الذين يقبلون إلى الإيمان عن طريق الخبز، لاشك أنهم سيتركون الإيمان إذا انقطع الخبز عنهم ‍

    كذلك فإن السيد رفض فكرة سهولة الخدمة..

    فالذي يتعب في نشر الملكوت، إنما يدل على محبته للملكوت وبذله من أجله، وسوف يكافئه الرب على بذله وجهده "وكل واحد سيأخذ أجرته بحسب تعبه" (اكو 3: 8). ولابد أن يحمل كل إنسان صليبه في طريق الملكوت (مت 10: 38) (مت 16: 24). 

    أما من جهة رد المسيح على تجربة الخبز، فهي أنه قال للشيطان:

    مكتوب: ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله (مت 4: 4).

    إنه لم يرد على الشيطان ردًا مباشرًا. لم يرد على عبارة "لو كنت ابن الله". لم يقل للشيطان: ما هدفك من السؤال؟ لماذا تسأل؟ هل أنت في شك؟ ولماذا تحتاج إلى معجزة بينما أنت قد رأيت المعجزة وقت العماد وسمعت شهادة الآب وشهادة يوحنا؟

     وبالمثل، لم يرد أيضًا على اقتراح تحويل الحجارة إلى خبز.

    إن الشيطان يريد أن ينقله بالحديث عن الخبز، إلى ميدانه المادي. فتجاهل المسيح هذا، ونقله إلى الميدان الروحي.

    نقله إلى الطعام الروحي الذي تحيا به الأرواح، فقال له "مكتوب ليس بالخبز يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله".

    وإن الطبيعة البشرية ليست مجرد جسد، بل هي جسد، وأيضًا روح. فإن كان الجسد يحتاج إلى الخبز، فالروح تحتاج في فدائها إلى كل كلمة تخرج من فم الله.. وهنا أيضًا وضع الرب أمامنا غذاء للروح هو الكتاب المقدس. أما بالنسبة إلى الشيطان، فكأن الرب يوبخه بطريقة هادئة وهى: لماذا تركز على الجسد والخبز، وتنسى الروح، بينما أنت روح؟ ‍

    ثم هل يليق بنا أن نتكلم عن الخبز وعن طعام الجسد، بعد أربعين يومًا من الصوم.

    وإنفراد مع الآب؟

    أين هي ثمرة الصوم إذن؟ أتريده صومًا بلا ثمر؟ أم تريد أن تعكر روحياته بالحديث عن الخبز ‍‍فلنحول الحديث إذن إلى الروحيات، لأن الحديث عن الخبز والجسد لا مجال له معي.

    موضوع الخبز والمادة والجسد، سد المسيح أبوابه أمام الشيطان.

    ولم يفتح له مجالًا للحديث فيه.

    نسد الأبواب أمام الشيطان في كل موضوع غير روحي يقترحه. إننا لسنا ملزمين أن نتناقش معه في أي موضوع يعرضه. بل ينبغى أن نسكته. فلا يستمر أو يتمادى في موضوع مادي، بأن نحول كلامه أو أفكاره إلى موضوع روحي.


    أما الآية التي قالها السيد المسيح، فقد اقتبسها من سفر التثنية (تث 8: 3). (وتحمل دروسًا روحية لنا):

    1- نتذكر الآباء والأمهات الذين يكون كل اهتمامهم لطعام أبنائهم وتربية أجسادهم، دون أن يهتموا مطلقًا بأرواحهم. كما لو كانوا قد أنجبوا أجسادًا فقط بدون أرواح، شاعرين أن واجبهم الأساسي هو إطعام هؤلاء الأولاد.. وفي سبيل ذلك قد يمنعونهم عن الصوم خوفًا على صحتهم الجسدية..

    2- مثال آخر: مكاتب الخدمة الاجتماعية في الكنائس، التي تبذل كل جهدها في طعام الفقراء، دون أي اهتمام بأرواحهم...

    3- مثال ثالث: وهو أنه بسبب الاهتمام بالخبز يكسرون وصايا الله. قد لا يدفعون العشور ولا البكور ولا كل حقوق الله في أموالهم، لأنهم محتاجون إلى هذه النقود من أجل لقمة العيش. وقد يشغلون أنفسهم مشغولية تأخذ كل الوقت من أجل الحصول على أجور أضافية لازمة للقمة العيش.. وهكذا يمنعون أنفسهم عن الكنيسة والإجتماعات والقراءات والتأمل والخلوة وكل الوسائل الروحية في سبيل الحصول على المال. كل هؤلاء يقول لهم السيد المسيح ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان. 
    وهنا يضع أمامنا السيد المسيح أسلوبًا روحيًا في محاربة الشيطان وهو:
    الرد على المحاربة بآية:

    جميل أن ترد على الشيطان بآيات من الكتاب، لأن "كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذى حدين" (عب 4: 12)

    لذلك إن كنت مُحَارَبًَا بالغضب، اجمع كل الآيات التي هي ضد الغضب وضعها في ذهنك، واحفظها، ورددها كلما حوربت.. وإن كنت محاربًا بأخطاء اللسان افعل هكذا أيضًا. وكذلك في كل حروبك الروحية. المسيح رد على الشيطان بآية فأسكته. لذلك انتقل الشيطان إلى تجربة أخرى محاولًا أن يستخدم الآيات أيضًا.

*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    20- تجربة جناح الهيكل


    هنا كان ميدان الحرب في المدينة المقدسة وعلي جناح الهيكل.

    حيث قال له الشيطان "إن كنت ابن الله، فأطرح نفسك إلي أسفل. لأنه مكتوب إنه يوصي ملائكته بك. فعلي أيديهم أيديهم يحملونك، لكي لا تصطدم بحجر رجلك" (مت 4: 6)...

    مازالت مشكلة الشيطان قائمة "أن كنت ابن الله" ومازال المسيح لا يجيبه عليها!!

        في المواضع المقدسة

        هدف التجربة

        المحاربة بالآيات

        استخدام خاطئ للآيات

        مكتوب أيضًا

        لا تجرب الرب إلهك

        أمثلة في تجربتنا لله

----------------



    21- في المواضع المقدسة



    عجيب هو الشيطان، فهو يمكن أن يحارب في كل مكان، بكل جرأة، حتى في المدينة المقدسة، وعلي جناح الهيكل! إنه مستعد أن يدخل إلي الكنيسة ويحارب. الناس يذهبون إلي الهيكل للبركة، أما هو فيذهب إليه ليغري ويعثر...

    لذلك كن حريصًا منه، حتى في المواضع المقدسة، وحتى في الأوقات المقدسة كالصوم. إنه يهوي جدًا أن يدنس كل ما هو مقدس. وله جرأة عجيبة بل له استهانة عجيبة بالقدسات. وهو مستعد أن يجرب في وقت الصلاة،وفي وقت الخدمة، وفي وقت الخلوة المقدسة هي شهوته التي يريد أن يلتهمها ويحطمها. لقد حارب آدم وحواء، وهما في الفردوس وحارب اللص الشمال وهو إلي جوار المسيح. كما حارب امرأة لوط ويدها في يد الملاك. وقدم تجربته ضد أيوب، وهو واقف أمام الله. وكانت الخطايا التي أسقط فيها أولاد عالي الكاهن في مكان الذبائح، وعند باب خيمة الاجتماع (1 صم 2: 13،22).


-------------



    22- هدف التجربة

    وبالنسبة إلي السيد المسيح، شاء الشيطان أن تكون تجربته هذه علي جناح الهيكل. فماذا كانت صورة التجربة؟ سرحها كالآتي:

    إلق نفسك من جناح الهيكل، فتحملك الملائكة علي ايديهم وكل الذين في الهيكل يرون هذا المنظر العجيب، فتبهرهم ويقولون: هذا حقًا هو المسيا النازل من السماء محمولًا علي أيدي المرئكة. وهكذا يؤمنون وتنشر ملكوتك بسهولة!!

    هذه هي الوسيلة السهلة التي تحتاج إليها. فهل تظن ان الناس يؤمنون بمولود في مزود بقر؟ أو بمصلوب علي خشبة؟!.. إنما انا أقدم لك الوسيلة السريعة الفعالة..

    فهل تري نصيحة أخلص من هذه؟!

    ولكن المسيح ما جاء ليبهر الناس بالمعجزات، إنما جاء لكي يفديهم بدمه ولا يسمح للشيطان ان يبعده عن طريق الفداء...

    إنه لم يأت لكي يكسب إعجاب الناس، إنما لكي ينقي قلوبهم، ويغرس فيهم الإيمان.

    ليس انبهار هم به هو هدفه، إنما هدفه هو خلاص نفوسهم. كما أن إظهار قوته لم يكن هو هدف تجسده، بل حمل خطاياهم ومحوله بالدم الكريم..

    إن الشيطان يريد بالتجربة أن يبعد المسيح عن طريق الصليب.

    ويحوله إلي إعجاب الناس بالمناظر والمعجزات. هذه هي شهوة الشيطان وشهرة الشيطان في استخدام المناظر والمجد الباطل والمديح وإعجاب الناس. اما الخلاص، فيبعد الناس عن التفكير فيه. وأراد إبعاد المسيح عنه أيضًا، كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. ولو أتيح له علي فرض المستحيل أن يقوم برسالة، لكان يعجبة أن يأتي علي سحابة، وفي هيئة ملاك من نور (2 كو 11: 14). وفي أخر الزمان سوف يساعد إنسان الخطية ضد المسيح Anti Chrit بقوة إيات وعجائب وآيات (2 تس 2: 9). لكي يجذب بها يجذب بها إعجاب الناس، فيؤمنون به ويرتدون عن المسيحية!!.

    طريق المناظر وإبهار الناس طريق سهل ومبهر، وكلن المسيح قد رفضه.

    إنه يعمل المعجزات كعمل لمريض يحتاج إلي الشفاء، أو مصروع يخرج منه الشيطان الذي يصرعه، أو إشفاقًا علي أم فقدت وحيدها. ولكنه يرفض المعجزات لأجل الفرجة وحينما طلب منه اليهود هذا الطلب أجابهم "جبل فاسق وشرير يطلب آية ولا تعطي له إلا آية يونان النبي" (مت 12: 39). وهكذا رفض المنظر، وأعطاهم صورة عن موته، ودفنه ثلاثة أيام.​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    23- المحاربة بالآيات

    كان الشيطان في تجربة الخبز قد قال السيد المسيح: "إن كنت ابن الله، فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزًا" (مت 4: 3). إنها عبارة لم يقلها لأي بشر من قبل. وكان لها عمقها وأهدافها كما شرحنا وإذا بالسيد المسيح يوقف الشيطان أمام آية من الكتاب. أمام كلمة خرجت من فم اله" (تث 8: 3).

    وهنا عدل الشيطان أسلوبه: مادامت تجيب بكلام الله فسأحاربك أيضًا بكلام الله!!


    لعلنا إذن نلتفت جيدًا إلي هذا الخطر في بعض الحروب الروحية، التي لا يستخدم فيها الشيطان أسلوب أهل العالم، وإنما قال له "إن كنت ابن الله، فاطرح نفسك إلي أسفل، ك لأنه مكتوب إنه يوصي ملائكته بك. فعلي أيديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك" (مت 4: 6)..

    وهنا تبدو مشكلة بنوة المسيح لله لا تزال تشغل بال الشيطان بالدرجة الأولي...

    تمامًا كمال قال من قبل "إن كنت ابن الله، قل أن تصير الحجارة خبزًا"، ظل بهذا السؤال يتابع المسيح حتى إلي الصليب "أن كنت ابن الله، انزل من علي الصليب"....

    وهنا يقول "إن كنت ابن الله، الق نفسك من علي الجبل، فتحملك الملائكة"، فماذا كان يقصد بهذه التجربة؟ لعله يقصد الآتي: أن ألقي نفسه من الجبل ومات، أكون قد تخلص منه! أما إن حملته الملائكة، فتكون بنوته لله قد انكشفت.

    وحينئذ أحارب موضوع الفداء الذي جاء من أجلة ليخلص به البشر!! وتتعدل الخطة في محاربته.

-------------



    24- استخدام خاطئ للآيات



    نلاحظ في استخدام الشيطان لآيات الكتاب أنه يخادع، ولا يذكر الآية سليمة. فهذه الآية لم تذكر مطلقًا في مناسبة (من خيمتك) لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك، لكي يحفظونك في كل طرقك وعلي أيديهم يحملونك، لئلا تصطدم بحجر رجلك (مز 91:10 – 12). وهنا لم يذكر الشيطان الآية في مناسبتها، كما حذف أجزاء منها لكي تتمشي مع التجربة التي يريدها.

    فالحديث هنا ليس عن جبل، يلقي شخص نفسه منه. إنما عن خيمتك وطرقك، فيما أنت سائر.

    ويمكن أن تؤخذ بمعني روحي بعيد تمامًا عن الإلقاء من الجبل بل يبدو أن الآية عكس ما يقصده الشيطان..


    الكتاب لا يقول هنا: إلقي نفسك من الجبل فتحملك الملائكة، أي أن تسعي بنفسك إلي التجربة، وتري ماذا يفعل الله... بل يقول الكتاب: إن الله يمنع التجربة من أن تصل إليك. وإن وصلت إلي مسكنك يرسل ملائكته لتحفظك في سائر طرقك.

    إذن الشيطان هنا يستخدم الآيات بطريقة شيطانية.


    يطبقها علي غير المقصود منها. ويقولها في غير مناسبتها ويحذف ما يريد لتتفق مع أغراضه، ويحاول أن يفسرها تفسيرًا ملتويًا. خاطئًا.. كمن يقص ألفاظ الآية قصًا ويفصلها تفصيلًا لكي تنطبق علي وضع معين...


    بهذا الوضع استخدم الشيطان آيات الكتاب، بتفسير خاطئي، لنشر البدع والهرطقات.

    ما هي الشكوك التي قدمتها الأريوسية؟ هي مفهوم خاطئ لبضع آيات. بل حتى البدع الحديثة في جيلنا، تقدم أيضًا آيات من الكتاب. فلا يخدعك الشيطان بشئ من هذا كله. واسأل عن المفهوم السليم للأية:


    الشيطان يحفظ آيات من الكتاب ولكنه ليس عالمًا من علماء الكتاب! فالعالم ليس هو الذي يحفظ الآية، وإنما هو الذي يفهم الآية فهمًا سليمًا يتمشي مع روح الكتاب كله. وما اجمل قول الرسول في ذلك وما يشبهه:

    " الحرف يقتل ولكن الروح يحي" (2 كو 3: 6).

    إن اليهود حينما حاربوا المسيح في موضوع تقدس السبت واعتبروه نقاضًا للسبت لأنه يجري فيه معجزات شفاء وإقامة موتي وفتح أعين عميان.. غنما كانوا يعتمدون علي آية من الكتاب تقول "اذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه.. لا تعمل فيه عملًا ما" (خر 20: 8، 10) (تث 5: 12، 14). إن المشكلة ليست في الآية، وغنما في المفهوم الخاطئ للآية...

    والشيطان مستعد ان يقدم مفاهيم خاطئة كثيرة، ويستخدم آيات الكتاب لكي يضل الناس.

    أو لكي يثير شكوكًا، أو لكي يعقد الناس ويضعهم امام مستويات أعلي من مقدرتهم،  كأولئك الفريسيين الحرفيين الذين كانوا يحزمون أحمالًا ثقيلة عسرة الحمل، ويضعونها علي أكتاف الناس، وهم لا يريدون أن يحركوها بأصبعهم" (مت 23: 4) وهكذا غلقوا ملكوت السموات قدام الناس. فلاهم دخلوا ولا جعلوا الداخلين يدخلون (مت 23: 13) أن حرفية استخدام آيات الكتاب هي حرب مشهورة من حروب الشياطين. 

     علي ان هناك حربًا اخري خاصة باستخدام الآيات، وهي طريقة أنصاف الحقائق، حيث يستخدم المحارب آية واحدة ويترك باقي الآيات المتعلقة بالموضوع، التي لا يتكامل المعني بدونها. ولقد حدثتكم من قبل عن خطورة استخدام الآية الواحدة في مقدمة كتاب الخلاص في المفهوم الأرثوذكس. وذلك لأن الكتاب ليس هو مجرد آية إنما هو كتاب... فكلما تقدم آية لإثبات عيدة أو مفهوم روحي... فاستخدم نفس جواب المسيح: مكتوب أيضًا:
*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    25- مكتوب أيضًا



    استخدم هذا الأسلوب، سواء في الأمور الروحية، أو في الأمور اللاهوتية والعقيدية أيضًا. كما قال لنا الرسول "بما يعلمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات" (1كو 2: 13). 

    1- فإن أراد العدو إخراجك عن وداعتك، وقال لك مكتوب: عظ وبخ، انتهر (2 تي 4: 2).

    قل له: إن القديس بولس الرسول قد قال هذه العبارة للقديس تيموثاوس الأسقف، لرجل من رجال الكهنوت والرعاية مسئول عن هداية الناس. ومن أنا حتى أضع نفسي موضع القديس تيموثاوس؟

    هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخري: مكتوب أيضًا: من هو حكيم وعالم بينكم، فلير أعمال بالتصرف الحسن في وداعة والحكمة (يع 3: 13) ووداعة الحكمة نستخدمها في هداية الناس بدلًا من التوبيخ والأنتهار الخاصين بأصحاب السلطان. ولذلك مكتوب أيضًا "أيها الأخوة إن انسبق فأخذ في زلة، فاصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بوح الوداعة، ناظرًا إلي نفسك لئلا تجرب أنت أيضًا" (غل6: 1). إذن ليس التوبيخ أو الإنتهار هو الطريق الوحيد لإصلاح الآخرين، إنما هناك روح الوداعة، ووداعة الحكمة كما هو مكتوب. ولننظر إلي بولس الرسول الذي قال: عظ وبخ انتهر، لنري كيف كان هو نفسه ينتهر. مكتوب أيضًا عن القديس بولس أنه قال "لذلك اسهروا، متذكرين أنني ثلاث سنين ليلًا ونهارًا، لم أفتر عن أن أنذر بدموع كل أحد" (أع 20: 31). هذه هي الطريقة التي كان ينذر بها والتي كان بها يعظ ويوبخ.. "بدموع" وهذه الدموع كانت تشعر من يسمعه بقدار محبته وحرصه علي خلاص نفس من يوبخه. إذن لم يكن يوبخ بقسوة أو بعنف أو بأسلوب جارح أو شديد.


    بهذا المكتوب أيضًا، يمكننا أن نفهم المعني الروحي "قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات".


    2- وإن قال لك العدو: مكتوب ان موسي النبي لما أبصر العجل والرقص، حمي غضبه وطرح لوح الشريعة من يديه وكسرهما في أسفل الجبل (خر 22: 19). فلماذا لا تغضب مثله للحق؟ عليك أن تجيب بأن موسي كان نبي لله، وكان له سلطان أن يغضب علي الشعب ليصلحه. كما أن الأمر كان خطيرًا جدًا، وهو أن الشعب كله صنع له عجلًا ذهبيًا ليعبده قائلًا: "هذه هي آلهتك يا إسرائيل التي أصعدتك من أرض مصر" (خر 23: 8). حتى أن الرب نفسه غضب علي الشعب وأراد إفناءه. هذا من جهة.. ومن جهة أخري نذكر حقيقة هامة وهي:

    مكتوبًا عن موسي النبي "كان الرجل موسي حليمًا جدًا أكثر من جميع الناس الذين علي وجه الأرض" (عد 12: 3). وبلغ من حمله في هذا الحادث بالذات أنه وقف شفيعًا في هذا الشعب أمام الله، حتى لا يغضب الله عليهم ويفنيهم كما حدث أيضًا وتشفع في مريم أخته التي تقولت عليه ووبخها الله وعاقبها (عد 13: 9، 13)،  وهذا من جهة موسي النبي، والأمثلة كثيرة ولكن من جهة الغضب عمومًا. مكتوبًا: "لا تسرع بروحك إلي الغضب. لأن الغضب يستقر في حضن الجهال" (جا 7: 9). ومكتوب أيضًا "ليكن كل إنسان.. مبطئًا في الغضب، لأن غضب الإنسان لا صنع بر الله" (يع 1: 19، 20). ومكتوب أيضًا "لينزع منكم كل مرارة وسخط وغضب" (أف 4: 31). ومكتوب "لا تستصحب غضوبًا، ومع صاحب سخط لا تجئ" (أم 22: 24). وما أكثر المكتوب عن الغضب.


    أن أتاك فكر أن تقيم نفسك معلمًا لآخرين لأنه مكتوب "ويل لي إن كنت لا أبشر" (1كو 9: 16). قل: أنا تلميذ أحتاج أن أتعلم، وليس أن أقوم بتعليم غيري. اما هذه الآية فقد قالها بولس الرسول، الذي اختاره الرب نفسه لكي يبشر، لذلك قال: "قد استؤمنت علي وكالة" (1كو 9: 17). اما انا فيمكنني أن أقول ذلك لو أنني أيضًا استؤمنت علي وكالة! لأنه مكتوب أيضًا: "لا تكونوا معلمين كثيرين يا أخوتي، عالمين أننا أننا نأخذ دينونة اعظم" (يع 3: 1). وعلل الرسول ذلك بقوله "لأننا في أشياء كثيرة نعثر جميعنا (يع 3: 2). ومكتوب أيضًا "المعلم ففي التعليم" (رو 12: 7). فإن أقامتني الكنيسة للتعليم، فهذا واجب لابد أن أؤديه. وحينئذ "ويل لي أن كنت لا أبشر"..


    4- وهكذا إن جاء العدو في مجال الشهادة للرب. وقال لي أصمت ولا تفعل لأنه مكتوب: "ليصمت الحكيم في ذلك الزمان، لأن الأيام شريرة".(عا 5: 13). قل لنفسك: ليس هذا هو الوقت الذي يكون فيه الصمت فضيلة، لأنه مكتوب أيضًا "لكل أمر تحت السموات وقت... للسكوت وقت وللكلام وقت" (جا 3: 1، 7). ومكتوب أيضًا "لا تخف. بل تكلم ولا تسكت" (أع 18: 9).. إذن الأمر يحتاج إلي حكمة وإلي أفراز، لنفهم ماذا يعلمنا الكتاب، وما هو مفهوم الآيات، وجميل جدًا ما يل عن عمل الرب في الرسل "حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب" (لو 24: 45).


    5- استخدم نفس الأسلوب في العقيدة أيضًا. إن قرأت آية، قل مكتوب أيضًا... فإن قيل لك: مكتوب "آمن بالرب يسوع فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك" (أع 16: 31)... قل: مكتوب أيضًا "من آمن واعتمد خلص" (مر 16: 16). ومكتوب أيضًا "أيمان بدون أعمال ميت" (يع 2: 26، 17)..​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    26- لا تجرب الرب  الهك

    نعود إلي تكملة تأملاتنا في التجربة علي الجبل، فنقول إن الرب أجاب الشيطان: مكتوب أيضًا لا تجرب الرب إلهك (مت 4: 7). وهذه الآية مأخوذة من (تث 6: 16).

    الشيطان يريد ان السيد المسيح يجرب محبة الآب، فيري هل إذا ألقي نفسه من علي الجبل، يرسل ملائكته ليحملوه.

    فإجابه: مكتوب أيضًا لا تجرب الرب إلهك... نلاحظ هنا أن السيد المسيح لم يصحح للشيطان منطوقة الخاطئ للآية.. فالشيطان يعرف تمامًا أن استخدامه غير سليم لكلام الرب. إنما انتقل به إلي الإيجابيات، كما حدث في التجربة السابقة، إذ لم يناقشه في موضوع الخبز، ولا في عبارة "إن كنت ابن الله كما هنا أيضًا. وإنما رد بالتعليم الإيجابي السليم: لا تجرب الرب إلهك... 
    إن محبة الله ليست موضع شك ولا إثبات، لكي نجربه في أن يبينها لنا بالعطايا والمنح...

    إننا واثقون من محبة الله، حتى إن كنا في عمق التجربة والضيقة،  لا نجربه بأن يرسل ملاكًا وينقذنا، أو يصنع معجزة وينقذنا. حتى لو استمرت التجربة أو التعب، فلا نشك أيضًا في محبة الله، ولا نجربه بصنع العجائب من أجلنا لإثبات عنايته بنا!*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    27- أمثلة في تجربتنا لله


    1- في حالة مرض: قد يرفض إنسان أخذ الدواء أو استشارة طبيب، ويقول: أنا تارك الأمر لله ليشفيني بدون واسطة. كلا. لا تجرب الرب إلهك. فهو نفسه قال: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلي طبيب، بل المرضي" (مت 9: 12). ومع أن هذه الآية قيلت في معني روحي، إلا انها تعني ضمنًا موافقة الرب علي احتياج المريض إلي طبيب. ونلاحظ أن بولس الرسول وصف لتلميذه تيموثاوس علاجًا (1 تي 5: 23). ولم يكتف بمجرد الصلاة التي ذكرها الرسول (يع 5: 14).


    2- مثال أخر: تلميذ لا يذاكر! ويطلب من الله منحه النجاح بمعجزة. وإذا حدث أن الامتحان لم يأت من الصفحات القليلة التي ذاكرها، يشك في محبة الله وفي معونته! بينما الله دعانا أن نكون أمناء في عملنا. ومن ذلك الأمانة في المذاكرة.


    3- مثال ثالث: إنسان يذهب إلي مكان معثر، ويقول: الله قادر أن ينجيني من السقوط!! ويضرب أمثلة بالقديس إبراهيم الذي نجا مريم، والقديس يوحنا القصير الذي أنقذ بائيسة،  وينسي أنه ليس في مستوي أولئك القديسين. كما ينسي قول الكتاب "طوبي للرجل الذي لا يقف في طريق الخطاة، وفي مجلس المستهزئين لا يجلس" (مز 1) لا تدخل نفسك في تجربة، وتطلب من الرب أن ينقذك منها ولكن إن دهمتك التجارب بدون خطأ، فالله ينقذك..


    4- مثال رابع: قد يجرب الرب الذين يحددون له علامات معينه!! إن كان هذا الأمر قد حدث مع جدعون في ظروف معينة قاسية (قض 6) فلا نطلب أن يحدث ذلك معك أيضًا، ولا تجعلها قاعدة.

    5- مثال خامس حينما تصر أن ينقذ لك طلباتك بحرفيتها وبسرعة، وإلا تشك في محبته!!​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    28- تجربة الملك



    لم تكن التجارب التي تعرض لها السيد المسيح علي الجبال هي مجال للاختيار، بل هي بالحق مجال للانتصار. كان – وهو في البرية – "ممتلئًا من الروح القدس" (لو 4: 1). لقد بارك طبيعتنا البشرية، وأعطنا نعمة الانتصار والقدرة علي الانتصار.

    وقد استخدم أيضًا في انتصاره قوة الكلمة الإلهية، وعبارة (مكتوب) التي قابل بها كل تجربة...

    في تجربة الخبز قال للشيطان "مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان" (مت 4: 4) (تث 8: 3). وفي تجربة جناح الهيكل، قال له "مكتوب أيضًا: لا تجرب الرب إلهك" (مت 4: 7) (تث 6: 16). في تجربة الملك هذه، قال له أذهب يا شيطان، لأنه مكتوب: للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه تعبد" (مت 4: 10) (تث 6: 13). إنه يعطينا مثالًا عن الانتصار باستخدام كلمة الله، وبالامتلاء بالروح القدس. ولكن ماذا كانت تجربة الملك؟

    يقول الكتاب إن الشيطان أخذ السيد إلي جبل عال، وأراه جميع ممالك الأرض ومجدها، وقال له "لك أعطي هذه كلها إن خررت وسجدت لي "فانتهره الرب... ولعله يقول له: إنك من سبط الملك. فماذا يمنع من استخدام الملك في أن تقوم برسالتك علي خير وجه؟ وهي وسيلة سهلة..

    تستطيع أن تصدر القوانين والأنظمة التي تغير بها الكون، وتلغي بها الوثنية، وتمنع الرذائل، وتنشر الخير، وتبني الملكوت... يسلطه الملك..


    ولكن الرب رفض هذا رفض أن يسير الناس في طريق الخير عن طريق السلطة والمر والقانون. إنه يريد أن يحبوا الله من أعماق قلوبهم وأن يحبوا الخير ويفعلوه عن رضي، وليسوا مرغمين علي ذلك بالقانون. إنه لا يريد أن يكون الإنسان مسيرًا ولو في طريق الخير، إنما يريد له نقاوة القلب التي بها يفعل الخير بتلقائية الحب. فالسلطة قد تؤدي إلي مظهرية نقية خارجية. وقد يكون القلب غير ذلك تمامًا مملوءًا بالشهوات والخطية. طريق النقاوة الداخلية طري طويل وصعب ولكنه أكثر ثباتًا من الطاعة الخارجية. إن الرب يريد أن ينبع الخير من داخل قلب الإنسان، وليس عن طاعة وقهر. بحيث يكون الخير بالنسبة إليه عملًا من أعمال الحب، بكامل إرادته، وليس ضرورة وجبرًا، واضطرارًا وإرغامًا.

    وهكذا رفض السيد تجربة الملك، ليس فقط علي الجبل، بل في مرات كثيرة أخري.

    فبعد معجزة إشباع الجموع، يقول الكتاب "ولما رأي يسوع أنهم مهتمون بأن يأتوا ليختطفوه ويجعلوه ملكًا، انصرف إلي الجبل وحده" (يو 6: 15). وتكرر الأمر في يوم الشعانين، إذ استقبلوه كملك في أورشليم ولكنه رفض هذا الملك، لأنه لم يأت ليملك ملكًا عالميًا، بل ملكًا روحيًا علي القلوب. لذلك قال:

    "مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم" (يو 18: 36).

    وهكذا عاش المسيح علي الأرض بلا لقب، بلا سلطة عالمية مجرد معلم ينشر الروحانية والحب وسط الناس. لا يستخدم السلطة وإنما يستخدم الإقناع. وتدخل كلماته إلي القلوب في عمق. يدعو الناس إلي الإيمان والتوبة وإلي الملكوت، بخدمه الكلمة وليس بالمر. بالعمل الداخلي وليس بالضغط الخارجي...

    إن الله لا يحب مطلقًا، أن يتبع الإنسان طريق الخير عنوة، بل اختيارًا.

    وكان هذا هو أسلوبه في العهد القديم أيضًا:

    انظروا ماذا قال الرب في آخر سفر التثنية، نفس السفر الذي استخدمه سيدنا يسوع المسيح في الرد علي الشيطان في التجربة علي الجبل، كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى... يقول الرب للشعب في سفر التثنية: "أنظر قد جلعت اليوم امامك الحياة والخير، والموت والشر... أشهد عليكم اليوم السماء والأرض. قد جعلت قدامك الحياة والموت، البركة واللعنة، فأختر الحياة لكي تحيا انت ونسلك، إذ تحب الرب إلهك وتسمع لصوته.." (تث 30: 15- 20). إذن الإختيار موضوع امام الإنسان وليس السلطة. وحسب اختياره تكون المكافأة أو العقوبة.

    هذا من جهة الإنسان. أما عن الملك بالنسبة إلي السيد المسيح، فله معني آخر:

    من جهة لاهوته، هو يملك كل شيء كما قيل في المزمور "للرب الأرض وملؤها، والمسكونة وكل الساكنين فيها" [مز 23 (24)1]. أما عن ناسوته، فقد قيل عن ملكه في المزمور:

    " الرب ملك علي خشبة" (مز 95). علي الصليب صار ملكًا، حينما اشتري الكل بدمه، فصاروا له. وفي ذلك قال الرسول "لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن" (1 كو 6: 20). وهذا ما فعله الرب في الفداء: دفع الثمن، واستخلص الفريسة كلها من يد الشيطان الذي كان يدعي "رئيس العالم" (يو 16: 11). وفي سفر الرؤيا دعي الرب "ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب" (رو 19: 16). ولكن بالمعني الروحي وليس بالمعني الذي أراده الشيطان.

    ومازالت تجربة الملك تطارد المسيح حتى بعد صعوده إلي السماء وذلك في ما يسميه البعض بالملك الألفي. إذ يتصورون أن المسيح سيأتي ليحكم علي الأرض ألف سنة!! بينما ملك المسيح لا يمكن أن يكون ملكًا أرضيًا مثل القياصرة والأباطرة! إنه رفض أن يجلس علي عرش في الهيكل، فهدفه لم يكن العرش، إنما تطهير الهيكل... أنه يريد أن يملك علي القلوب. وليس ان يملك بالتيجان مسكين هيرودس الملك الذي ظن أن المسيح كان اعلي وأسمي من الملك الرضي. وكل ممالك الأرض ومجدها التي اهتم الشيطان بإظهارها،لم تكن لها قيمة في نظره. ولم يكن لها الإغراء الذي يراه محبو العالم وما فيه من تعظم المعيشة (1يو 4: 16).

    الذي أخلي ذاته من عظمة السماء، هل من المعقول أن تعزيه عظمة أرضية؟!

    هذا الذي جاء وديعًا ومتواضع القلب (مت 11: 29). وعاش خلال فتره تجسده علي الأرض "وليس له اين يسند رأسه" (لو 9: 58). مسكين هذا الشيطان الذي يظن أن عبارة "ممالك الأرض ومجدها "يمكن ان تغري هذا الذي يقول "دفع إلي كل شيء من أبي (مت 11: 28) "دفع إلي كل سلطان في في السماء وعلي الأرض" (مت 28: 18). علي أننا نجد في كلمات الشيطان عبارة يحسن ان نقف عندها لنري ما فيها من زيف... وهي:
*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2013)

*

    29-  لك أعطي هذه كلها



    الشيطان يدعي دائمًا أن في يده شيئًا يمكن ان يعطيه، وان يغري به!

    وهل حقًا كانت في يده كل ممالك الأرض ومجدها، وكان بإمكانه أن يهبها لشخص ما، أيًا كان؟! والسيد لم يناقش معه في النقطة، كما لم يناقش سابقاتها. من المعروف أن الشيطان يكذب. والكذب هي أحد وسائلة. وقد قال عنه الرب انه كذاب وأبو الكذاب (يو 8: 44). وهو قد كذب حينما أغري أبوينا الأولين. وهو يكذب أيضًا في أدعائه انه سيعطي..

    الشيطان لا يعطي أبدًا وإنما يأخذ، أو يأخذ أكثر مما يعطي! 
    يعد ان يعطي ممالك الأرض ومجدها، لكي يأخذ التجرد والقناعة.

    يعطي متعه الجسد. وفي الواقع انه يسلب متعة الروح. يعدك ان يعطيك العالم، لكي يسلبك قلبك وأبديتك. وأحيانًا لا يعطي شيئًا علي الإطلاق، وغنما كل ما يقدمه هو ا"لأماني الكاذبة وأحلام اليقظة.

    وحتي أن كان يعطي، نحن لا نقبل أن نأخذ شيئًا من يد الشيطان. الإنسان الروحي لا يأخذ إلا من يد الله..

    ذلك لأن "كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة، هي نازلة من فوق من عند أبي الأنوار" (يع 1: 17). أما عطايا الشيطان فهي مرفوضة، لأنها تضيع من يأخذها كما حدث مع لوط. فقد أخذ الأرض المعشبة، التي كانت تبدو في عينية كجنة الله. كأرض مصر (تك 13: 10). وكانت نهايتها الضياع!! وأيضًا: الشيطان لا يعطي مجانًا.

    إنه يشترط شروطًا معينة يسلب بها الملكوت، لأنه قد حرم من هذا الملكوت، لذلك يحسد كل المتمتعين به. وهدفه الأول هو سبي الروح وإخراجها من محبتها لله... وفي تجربته للمسيح جاوز اللامعقول

    فقال في جرأة لا يصدقها أحد "إن خررت وسجدت لي"! ولعله كان يعرف تمامً أن هذا العرض مستحيل. ولكن بما إذ استشعر الهزيمة في كل تجاربه، لم يشأ أن يخرج منها مهزومًا بدون إنتقام فليقل ولو كلمه إهانة! والإهانة لا تصيب من يسمعها، بل هي في حقيقتها إهانة لمن يلفظها.

    ولذلك انتهره الرب قائلًا "اذهب يا شيطان" فذهب مدحورًا في خزي...

    وهكذا كان الرب منتصرًا علي طول الخط في كل تجارب الشيطان. وكانت كل تجربة لها الرد الحاسم من آيات الكتاب وأعطانا الرب قدوه صالحه في حياة الانتصار، كما قدم للآب أمثله من البشرية الطاهرة، إذ الكل قد أخطأوا،  . وفي نفس الوقت أظهر للشيطان كم هو فاشل في تجاربه. ونحن نصلي قائلين للرب:

    كما هزمت الشيطان في كل تجاربه، اهزمه أيضًا في حروبه لنا. لأننا بدونك لا نقدر ان نفعل شيئًا. وكما مجدت طبيعتنا البشرية بتجسدك واعطيتها روح النصرة في كل تجاربك كذلك قدنا معك في موكب نصرتك (2 كو 2: 14). وكما انتهرت الشيطان فذهب، كذلك قل له أيضًا في تجاربنا: اذهب يا شيطان...


--------------------



    30- اذهب يا شيطان



    تجاوز الشيطان أقصي الحدود، حينما قال للسيد له المجد "لك أعطي هذه كلها إن خررت وسجدت لي" (مت 4: 9)!! وفي هذه العبارة إدعي لنفسه السلطان ان يعطي لمن يشاء كل ممالك الأرض ومجدها. كما أنه كشف عن الكبرياء الدفينة التي في نفسه، منذ سقطته الأولي التي قال فيها "أصعد إلي السموات. أرفع كرسي فوق كواكب الله. أصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب أصير مثلي العلي" (أش 14: 13، 14). وإذ وصل بكبريائه إلي ان يقول للسيد نفسه "إن خررت وسجدت لي". كان لابد ان يطرده الرب من قدام وجهه بعبارة "اذهب يا شيطان".

    إن الرب لم يناقشه فيما يدعيه من قدرة، وإنما طرده ليعلمنا كيف نطرد الشيطان أيضًا. لم تكن هذه العبارة التي قالها الرب علي الجبل هي الوحيدة، بل كررها أيضًا حينما تحدث عن صلبه فقال له بطرس "حاشاك يارب" فأجابه "اذهب عني يا شيطان. انت معثرة لي.." (متى 16: 22). كانت فكرة الشيطان نطق بها بطرس، فانتهر الرب صاحبها الشيطان....


    بل عبارة (اذهب يا شيطان) هي مبدأ روحي يقدمه لنا الرب في كل الحروب الروحية.


    و الرب في استخدامه هذه العبارة، لم يفعل ذلك في تجاربه فقط بل يفعل ذلك من أجلنا نحن أيضًا في حروبنا وتجاربنا...

    إنه ينتهر الشيطان الذي يحاربنا فيذهب عنا ويتركنا في هدوء.

    لأنه لو أن الرب ترك الشيطان يحارب البشرية بكل حريته وبكل قوته ما كان يخلص أحد، ولا ستطاع الشيطان أن يحطم كل عمل روحي. مثلما يفك من سجنه ليضل الأمم كما قال الكتاب (رؤ 20: 7). إن الشيطان مقيد، بالعبارة التي قالها الرب (اذهب يا شيطان) والرب يقول له اذهب، حتى لا ينتصر الشر علي الخير، كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. ويقول له اذهب، حينما يراه قد تجاوز حدوده، وارهق الإنسان. فالله يريد ان تكون حروبنا في حدود المعقول، وفي طاقة احتمالنا. وكما يقول الكتاب "ولكن الله أمين، لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون. بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضًا المنفذ لتستطيعوا ان تحتملوا" (1 كو 10: 13). فإن وجد ان الشيطان قد ضغط علي الإنسان بقسوة فوق احتماله، ينتهره بسرعة ويقول له اذهب يا شيطان. 

    وكثير من تجارب الشيطان، يمنعها الرب قبل وصولها إليك إنك تشكر فقط علي التجارب التي تعرفها وقد نجاك الرب منها.. ولكن هناك تجارب اخري انت لا تعرفها وقد منعها الرب من أن تصل إليك. كان الشيطان يحمل لزعزعتك. وفيما هو في الطريق قال له الرب "اذهب يا شيطان"...اذهب بعيدًا عن هذا الإنسان ولا تضره....

    ومثال ذلك ما قيل في المزمور "لا تدينوا ضربة من مسكنك (مز 90). ومثال أيضًا ما ورد في قصة أيوب. إذ قال الرب للشيطان في التجربة الأولي عن أيوب "هوذا كل ما له في يدك. إنما إليه لا تمد يدك" (أي 1: 12). وفي التجربة الثانية قال له الرب "ها هو في يدك. ولكن احفظ نفسه" (أي 2: 6) ولم يستطيع الشيطان أن يمد يده حيث منعه الرب...إذن ليتنا نشكر الله علي هذا الأنقاذ الذي لا نعرفه.



    فإن وجد نفسك يومًا في راحة لا تجارب، ولا أفكار، ولا شهوات، ولا سقوط، ولا فتور، أعرف ان الرب قد انتهر الشيطان المحارب لك قائلًا: اذهب يا شيطان. وحاذر من أن تنسب راحتك الروحية إلي نقاوتك وتقواك، أو إلي قوتك، فلو أن الحرب ثقلت عليك، ربما كنت تتعب جدًا. ولكن الله من فرط محبته وحفظه، لا يشاء أن نكون علي الدوام محاربين أو مهزومين، لئلا من شده القتال يقع الإنسان في اليأس أو في الاستسلام، أو ان كثيرين يقولون له ليس له بإلهه (مز 3: 2).


    إن الله يسمح للشيطان أن يجربنا، لكي نشعر بضعفتنا فنتضع ونصلي ونشفق علي المجربين، ولكن لا يسمح ان نيأس ونسقط. وأحيانًا يكون الإنسان في حرب قاسية، وعلي وشك السقوط. ثم يجد نفسه قد نجا من هذه الحرب. دون أن يشعر كيف! وكما قال القديس باسيليوس عن هذه الحالة إن هذا الإنسان قد أعين من النعمة. فلنطمئن إذن في حروبنا، ولا نظن ان الشيطان له قوة غير محودة! حاشا.


     فقد اعطانا الرب سلطانًا علي جميع الشياطين (لو 9: 1) نستطيع ان نقول للشيطان اذهب، فيذهب...

    وواجبنا أن نستخدم هذا السلطان وننتهر الشيطان كلما حاربنا لا نخاف منه، ولا نستسلم له، ولا نفتح له أبوابنا، ولا نقبل التفاهم والتفاوض معه، بل نقول له كما قال الرب "اذهب يا شيطان". 
    أول علاقة لنا بهذه العبارة هي جحد الشيطان في المعمودية.

    حيث تحمل الأم طفلها، وتتجه نحو الغرب، وتقول للشيطان: أجحدك أيها الشيطان وكل حيلك الشريرة، وكل أفكارك الرديئة والمضلة، وكل جيشك وكل سلطانك، وكل بقية نفاقك. أجحدك، أجحدك، أجحدك. يا ليت كل أم تقول جحد الشيطان بكل قلبها، وتحضن ابنها علي الدوام بجحد الشيطان. وكلما يحارب تقول له: اذهب يا شيطان. وليت الأب يفعل كذلك، وأيضًا جميع الأقارب والأصدقاء، كما يجدون تجربة شديدة تحيط بعزيز لديهم، فيصرخون قائلين: اذهب يا شيطان...

    هذه هي ما نسميها شفاعة الأحياء في الأحياء.

    علي أن جحد الشيطان ينبغي أن يبقي ثابتًا في الإنسان المعمد كل أيام حياته...



    و المهم ان يقول الإنسان اذهب يا شيطان، ليس بلسانه فقط، إنما من كل القلب، وبكل الإرادة، وفي حزم، وبجدية.

    يستطيع أني قول للشيطان، اذهب، ذلك القلب النقي الطاهر، الذي يرفض الشيطان وكل مغرياته، ولا يشتهي شيئًا يستطيع الشيطان ان يقدمه، فعبارة اذهب يا شيطان، إذا كانت تسندها نقاوة القلب، تصير لها قوة لا يحتملها عدو الخير.

    وهذا الإنسان النقي، تكون له هيبة امام الشيطان، لأنه ينتهر الشيطان بجدية وقوة. ويعرف عدو الخير أنه لا مجال له إطلاقًا للتفاهم مع هذا الإنسان، وأن كل أبواب قلبه وفكره وحواسه ومشاعره مغلقه امامه تمامًا كما قيل في سفر النشيد "اختي العروس جنه مغلقه، عين مقفلة، ينبوع مختوم" (نش 4: 11). إن قلب هذا الإنسان الطاهر هو الذي غني له المرتل في المزمور قائلًا "سبحي الرب يا أورشليم سبحي إلهك يا صهيون.. لأنه قوي مغاليق أبوابك، وبارك بنيك فيك (7: 14).


    علي ان البعض لا يشاءون أن يقولوا للشيطان: اذهب. إما لأن بينهم وبينه صداقه وتعاون، أو لأن في قلبهم شهوات لا يحققها لهم إلا الشيطان، أو لأن الشيطان قد قيدهم بعادات وطباع خلال عشرته الطويلة معهم... وأن قالوا له اذهب، يقولونها في ضعف يفهمه الشيطان تمامًا ويدركه.

    بل ان البعض إن ذهب عنهم الشيطان، يطلبونه قائلين اعبر إلينا وأعنا... هؤلاء قد دخلوا في عبودية العدو، وصاروا من جنده. هم مهزمون داخل قلوبهم. لذلك لا يمكنهم أن ينتصروا في الخارج. بينهم وبين الشيطان عمل مشترك يحبونه ويعينهم عليه. فكيف يقولون له: اذهب؟!

    يحتاج هؤلاء إلي صلوات ليتدخل الرب ويقول للشيطان اذهب.

    سواء كانت هذه الصلوات منهم، أو من الملائكة والقديسين. مثلما شفع ملاك الرب في يهوشع الكاهن وقال: لينتهرك الرب يا شيطان، لينتهرك الرب.. أفليس هذا شعلة منتشلة من النار (زك 3: 2).


    والذي يقول للشيطان اذهب، عليه أيضًا أن يتخلص من كل ما يخص الشيطان عنده.

    فلا يستبقي عنده شيئًا يمكن أن يحاربه به الشيطان، ولا يستبقي علاقة يمكن أن تسقطه فيما بعد، ويبعد عن كل عشرة أيًا كان نوعها، وكما قيل للوط عند خروجه من سادوم: "اهرب لحياتك لا تنظر إلي ورائك ولا تقف في كل الدائرة" (تك 19: 17).

    وهكذا يمكن ان يقول للشيطان اذهب، ليس باللسان، إنما بالتصرف الروحي السليم.

    ليبعد عنه كل من يستخدمه الشيطان لمحاربته، حتى إن أعثرته عينه أو يده (مت 5: 29، 30). ويقول له أذهب عن طريق العمل الروحي والانشغال بالصلاة والقراءة والإجتماعات والخدمة. فإن أتي الشيطان لمحاربته، يجده مشغولًا عنه جدًا، ولا وقت لدية يقضيه معه فيذهب... ويقول له اذهب بطرد كل أفكاره.

    بسرعة، بغير ابطاء، وبحزم. وكما قال الرسول "مستأسرين كل فكر لطاعة المسيح" (2 كو 10: 5).

    كان المسيح قويًا حينما طرد الشيطان فذهب. فاطرده إذن بقوة المسيح العاملة فيك.​*


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

*سيبدأ الأسبوع الثالث من الصوم الأربعينى
الأحد 22 برمهات 
31 مارس
الأبن الضال
*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

*تأملات في الأسبوع الثالث من الصوم الكبير - الابن الشاطر



الصوم هو استمرار لفعل التوبة، والتوبة تعنى القيام المستمر والارتماء في حضن الآب... حيث نكتشف قلب الله غير المحدود في المحبة، لذلك تقرأ الكنيسة لنا هذا الأسبوع عن الابن الضال... حيث أقوم وأرجع إلى أبي. نحن نتذمر على الله ونعتب ونقول ربنا تركنا والحقيقة نحن الذين نذهب إلى كورة الخنازير وعندما نرجع نكتشف حقيقة أبدية: إن محبة الله لا يمكن أن ت نقص، بل على العكس يزداد تعمقنا في اكتشافها.

ما أجمل حضن الآب، ما أجمل قبلاته، وعدم تأففه من قذراتي... هذه أجمل مشجع لي طول رحلتي وأثناء سقوطي... من أجل ذلك أسير بخطوات قوية في التوبة لأن أبي ينتظرني وقبلاته تشجعني، ودمه يطهرني والحلة الأولى تنتظرني...

والقصد من التوبة هو التعمق في اكتشاف أبعاد حب الله واتساع قلبه . فأنا بذرت أمواله التي أعطاني إياها من مواهب وعلم وصحة ومال... الخ وأسرفتها في العالم... كيف سيقابلني أبي، إنه يركض ويقع على عنقي ويقبلني... ما هذا الحب!!!


والقصد من التوبة هو اكتشاف غنى بيت الآب ، غنى الكنيسة. فيها الحلة الأولى (المعمودية)، فيها الخاتم علامة الشركة الدائمة مع الآب، وفيها العجل المسمن- هذه وليمة الألف سنة (جسد الرب ودمه الدائم على المذبح).

ومن أجمل مميزات التوبة الفرح ... وهذا الفرح أكبر مشجع في الرحلة... فرح أولاد الله التائبين بأبيهم حول المائدة السماوية (المذبح) فرح لا ينطق به ومجيد. إنها طبيعة الكنيسة التائبة. التي تعيش دائمًا في الفرح الدائم، والفرح بالمسيح هو زاد الكنيسة في رحلة صومها وجهادها المقدس.

ينتهي هذا الأسبوع بقصة رجوع الابن الضال:

وقصة الابن الضال لها ثلاثة أركان:

    الأول : حنان الآب- وإشعياء يشير إليه بوضوح.

    الثاني : خطايا الابن- وقد تحدث عنها إشعياء.

    الثالث : توبة الابن- وسفر إشعياء هو سفر التوبة.

1- أبوة الله لنا:

يبدأ حديث إشعياء في أول أيام الأسبوع عن هذه الأبوة: "هاأنذا والأولاد الذين أعطيتهم الآب " (إش 8: 18).

فقصة الابن الضال هي بالأكثر تكشف عن قلب الآب المحب وشوقه لرجوع ابنه، "وإذ كان لم يزل بعيدا ً رآه أبوه فتحنن وركض ووقع على عنقه وقبله" (لو 15: 20).
2- الخطية:

"وإذا قالوا اطلبوا إلى أصحاب التوابع العرافين.. ." (إش 8: 19).

"فيعبرون فيها مضايقين وجائعين. ويكون حينما يجوعون أنهم يحنقون... وينظرون إلى الأرض وإذا شدة ظلمة قتام الضيق وإلى الظلام هم مطرودون" (إش 8: 21، 22) "الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت الشعب السالك في الظلمة" (إش 21، 22).

أليست هذه هي تصرفات الابن الضال:

بدل أن يسأل أباه سأل أصدقاءه الأشرار الذين قادوه للعرافين... كأن ليس له أب أو إله.

الأرض التي ذهب إليها يقول عنها إشعياء أنها أرض ضيقة وجوع وظلام ويعيشون فيها غرباء (مطرودين)، وهذه نفس أوصاف ربنا عن أنها كانت أرض الخنازير، وكان يشتهي أن يملأ بطنه منها وهو في حالة جوع.

هذه هي ثمار الخطية وصفها لنا إشعياء النبي في أسبوع الابن الضال.
3- التوبة:
1- التوبة هي رجوع وخضوع للآب والتلمذة له:

فيقول النبي: "صرَّ الشهادة اختم الشريعة بتلاميذي" (إش 8: 16). فاشعياء يكشف لنا أن التوبة هي تلمذة لوصايا ربنا يسوع وهي في ذات الوقت شهادة (صر الشهادة).

فالشخص التائب هو أكبر شاهد لعمل نعمة المسيح فيه، والعصر الذي تعيش فيه الكنيسة اليوم يتوقف على قوة التوبة فيها. فكنيسة ليس فيها توبة مستمرة هي كنيسة جامدة، أما كنيسة تعيش أفرادها حياة التوبة فتكون شاهد لعمل المسيح وتجذب إليها ا لآخرين.
2- والتوبة هي "مخافة الرب وحياة القداسة":

فيقول إشعياء: "قدسوا رب الجنود فهو خوفكم وهو رهبتكم". (إش 8: 13).

فكثيرون هذه الأيام يتحدثون عن التوبة بمنتهى البساطة إن التوبة هي دموع وتسمير مخافة الله في القلب كقول داود النبي: "سمر خوفك في لحمى" (مز 118). والقداسة هي ثمرة مخافة الرب، أما الاستهتار في التوبة وتسهيلها يؤدى إلى عدم المخافة وسرعة العودة للسقوط.
3- والتوبة هي السير في نور السيد المسيح:

"الشعب السالك في الظلمة أبصر نورا ً عظيما ً . الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور" (إش 9: 2).

هل يوجد تعبير للتوبة أجمل من تعبير إشعياء، أي أنها الانتقال من الظلمة للنور ومن الموت للحياة.

"لأن ابني هذا كان ميتا ً فعاش وكان ضالًا (في الظلام) فوجد (في النور)" (لو 15: 24)...
4- والتوبة فرح:

"عظمت لها الفرح، يفرحون أمامك كالفرح في الحصاد كالذين يبتهجون عندما يقتسمون غنيمة" (إش 9: 3). فدموع التوبة دموع مفرحة، وتعب الرجوع لحضن الآب ينتهي بفرح الأحضان والقبلات وذبح العجل المسمن، وقد قال الآب: "ينبغي أن نفرح" (لو 15: 23). "إنه فرح الملائكة" (لو 15: 7، 10)، " وفرح الجيران" (لو 15: 6)، وفرح الآب نفسه وفرح الابن (لو 15: 23- 25)، إن أفراح التوبة هي ثمرة الروح القدس العامل في الكنيسة- لذلك كنيسة بلا توبة في حياة أفرادها هي كنيسة بلا فرح، والعكس صحيح لأنه ليس هناك مصدر لفرح الروح القدس في الكنيسة إلاَّ توبة أولادها- فهيا بنا يا إخوتي في فترة الصوم نفرح الآب والسماء والملائكة والقديسين والكنيسة، ونفرح نحن بفرحهم.
5- والذين يلجئون لغير الله فليس لهم فخر (إش 8: 19):

الذين لم يرجعوا عن الطلب إلى أصحاب التوابع والعرافين... وأي شيء آخر غير الله- أي لم يتوبوا- فليس لهم فجر ولا حياة في النور مع السيد المسيح.
6 - أخيرا ...  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت.

ليست التوبة فقط هي البعد عن الخطية ولكنها هي أيضاf ً الحياة الإيجابية مع السيد المسيح. وهذا أروع ما كتب عنه إشعياء في نهاية نبرات يوم الاثنين:

" ويولد لنا ولد ونعطى ا بنا ً وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيب ا مشيرا ً إلها ً قديرا ً أبا ً أبديا ً رئيس السلام. لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية" (إش 9: 6).

هذه الآية هي ختام لنبوة يوم الاثنين، حيث يبدأ أسبوع التوبة (الابن الضال) الذي هو صفة الصوم كله. وليتك تتأمل الربط العجيب بين الحديث عن الابن الضال ونبوات هذا اليوم...

التي تنتهي بالقول: "والسلام لا نهاية له لأنه ولد لنا ولد و أعطينا ا بنا ً هو ملك السلام".

يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء:

نبوات هذين اليومين تتحدث عن معوقات التوبة وهي:
1 - البر الذاتي والكبرياء:

إحساس الإنسان إ نه غير محتاج للتوبة لأنه بار في عيني نفسه فيقول: " لأنه قال بقدرة يدي صنعت وبحكمتي لأني فهيم" (إش 10: 13) .

ولعل هذا هو إحساس الابن الضال عند خروجه من بيت أبيه "أنه فهيم" وحكيم في عيني نفسه، وأنه سيصنع أمورا ً عظيمة بالأموال التي أخذها من أبيه، ويقول: "بقدرة يدي صنعت وبحكمتي لأني فهيم".

اسمع ماذا يرد عليه الله الآب في نفس نبوة يوم الثلاثاء: "هل يفتخر الفأس على القاطع بها أو يتكبر المنشار على مردده...!" (إش 10: 15).
2- قسوة القلب:

من كثرة ارتباكات، وانشغالات، وشهوات، وماديات هذا العالم يتقسّى القلب فيقول النبي: "والشعب لم يرجع إلى ضاربه ولم يطلب رب الجنود" (إش 9: 13). ويأتي الوقت- من كثرة قسوة القلب- تضيع فرص التوبة ولا يحس الإنسان بمقاصد الآب الذي يريد خلاصنا- "الذي لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين" (رو 8: 32).

•  وهذه القسوة تؤدى حتما ً في النهاية إلى " الفجور ، والتمادي في الشر الذي يحرق صاحبه كالنار" (إش 9: 18). ثم يحول الإنسان "من الحق إلى الباطل والجور، وسلب حق الضعفاء والأرامل والأيتام" (إش 10: 1، 2).
1- ولكن ما السبب في هذه القسوة؟

أولًا : هموم هذا العالم الفاني، وكثرة شهواته وعثراته وأخطرها الثعالب الصغيرة "خذوا لنا الثعالب الثعالب الصغار المفسدة الكروم" (نش 2: 15). وهذه الثعالب الصغيرة هي الخطية في بدايتها التي تبدأ صغيرة، نهملها ونستهتر بها تكبر وتقسي القلب، وحينئذ يصعب التخلص منها. ويكون ذلك سببه التهاون وعدم محاسبة النفس باستمرار.

ثانيًا: يقول النبي إن: "مرشدو هذا الشعب مضلين" (إش 9: 16). والمرشد في حياة الإنسان هو البيت الأول (الأب والأم)، خادم مدارس الأحد، الكاهن والمعلم... فقلة التوجيه والتعليم والتوبيخ تولد هذه القساوة.
ب- وكيف الرجوع إلى الله؟

الحل الوحيد هو الرجوع لكلمة الله "إلى الشريعة إلى الشهادة إن لم يقولوا مثل هذا القول فليس لهم فج ر " (إش 8: 30).

" فكلمة الله تعلم الجهال"، وكلمة الله تنقى القلب "أنتم أنقياء من أجل الكلام الذي كلمتكم به" (يو 15: 3).

وكلمة الله تلين القلب وتذيب قساوته وتعلم الاتضاع والمسكنة والتوبة والبحث عن خلاص النفس.

يومي الخميس والجمعة:

أما نبوات الخميس والجمعة فتتحدث بدقة عن موضوع رجوع الابن الضال لأبيه:

•  يتحدث في (الإصحاح 11) عن الحياة الجديدة مع المسيح، حياة الابن الضال بعدما عاد إلى أبيه- وهذا ما تسميه الكنيسة بالمُلك الألفي "فعاشوا وملكوا مع المسيح ألف سنة" (رؤ 20: 4). حيث يعيش المؤمنون مع المسيح لا مُلكا ً أرضيا ً زمنيا ً بل يعيشون مُلكا ً روحيا ً معه. ويحل عليه- على السيد المسيح كممثل لنا وكتائبين- روح الرب، روح الحكمة والفهم، وروح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب، ولذته تكون في مخافة الرب... ويكون البر منطقه متينة والأمانة منطقة حقويه" (إش 11: 2- 5)
•  وتتميز الحياة مع السيد المسيح بالسلام الكامل:

أ- "فيسكن الذئب مع الخروف" (إش 11: 6). "ها أنا أرسلكم كحملان في وسط ذئاب" (لو 10: 3).

ب- "ويلعب الرضيع على سرب الصل ويمد الفطيم يده على صخر الأفعوان" (إش 11: 8). "كونوا حكماء كالحيات، وبسطاء كالأطفال " (عن مجلة مرقس).

•  "والأرض تمتلئ من معرفة الرب" (إش 11: 9). فالابن الضال لم يعرف محبة أبيه ولم يدرك مصلحته إلاَّ بعد التوبة.

•  "ويكون أصل يسى راية للشعوب إياه تطلب الأمم" (إش 11: 10). فالكنيسة التائبة تخرج منها رائحة المسيح التي تكون راية للشعوب ومنارة، فيطلبون الرب من أمم غريبة.

•  ومن أروع ما يشير به إشعياء إلى أن التوبة هي دعوة اقتناء الله لأولاده:

أ- "ويكون في ذلك اليوم أن السيد يعيد يده ثانية ليقتنى بقية شعبه... من كل مكان" (إش 11: 11).

ب- "ويجمع منفي إسرائيل (إسرائيل ابنه البكر)، ويضم مشتت يهوذا" (إش 11: 12). فالابن الضال ابن مشتت.

•  والنفس التائبة نفس فرحة مسبحة للرب .

وهذا ما سجله إشعياء في نبوة هذا اليوم:

"ويقول: أحمدك يا رب لأنه إذا غضبت علىَّ ارتد غضبك فتعزيني (تعزية التوبة)" (إش 12: 1).

فواضح أن غضب الله كان من أجل رجوع النفس وتوبيخها، ومن هنا كان غضب الرب هو سبب التعزية.

لذلك (فالإصحاح 12) يتحدث عن غضب الرب اللازم للتأديب والتوبة "هوذا يوم الرب قادم قاسيًا بسخط وحمو غضب ليجعل الأرض خرابا ً ويبيد منها خطاتها" (إش 13: 9) فالتوبة تحمينا من غضب الله.

•  والتوبة تملأ القلب بالاطمئنان وتملأه بالترنيم والتسبيح "هذا الله خلاصي فأطمئن ولا أرتعب لأن يا ه يهوه قوتي وتسبحتي وقد صار لي خلاصا ً " (إش 12: 2).​*


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

*

 هل خلص الابن الضال في لحظة؟!

     من
 كتاب بدعة الخلاص في لحظة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

    كما كان هدف مثل العشار هو التواضع، وليس الخلاص (لو 18: 9)، كذلك مثل الابن الضال، بل كل الإصحاح، عن التوبة (لو 15) وليس عن الخلاص.

    كان الفريسيون والكتبة قد تذمروا لأن المسيح يقبل إليه العشارين والخطاة (لو 15: 1، 2) فذكر لهم الرب ثلاثة أمثلة عن رجوع الخطاة، هي الخروف الضال والدرهم المفقود، وارلابن الضال كلها قص عن سعى الرب وراء الخطاة وردهم، وقبول الراجعين منهم..


    إنها قص عن التوبة، وليست قواعد عقائدية للخلاص..

    ومع ذلك، فإن قصة الابن الضال، تحوى رمزوًا عميقة..

    فلنتأمل إذن هذا المثل، ونفحص التوبة التي فيه.

    لقد مرت على الابن لحظات مصيرية، جلس فيها إلى نفسه، وبحث حالته ومصيره، وقرر التوبة.

    إنها لحظات مقدسة بلا شك، ولحظات مصيرية، ولكنها ليست لحظات خلاص لأن الخلاص لا يتم في لحظة ولا لحظات!

    إن الجلوس مع النفس شيء، وتقرير المصير شيء، والتوبة شيء ولكن الخلاص شيء أكبر من هذا كله وهنا يبدو الفرق الواضح العميق بين التفكيرين الأرثوذكسي والبروتستانتي.

    في التفكير البروتستانتي: الخلاص مجرد علاقة فردية بين الإنسان والله، لذلك يرون أنه يمكن أن يتم في لحظة.

    أما في العقيدة الأرثوذكسية، فإن للكنيسة دورًا في الخلاص، باعتبارها أمنية على نعم الروح القدس التي في الأسرار المقدسة.

    وهكذا يكون للكهنوت دور، كوكيل لله (تى 1: 7) وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يتم الخلاص في لحظة.

    لقد جلس الابن الضال مع نفسه، واستعرض سوء حالته، وقرر التوبة ولكن هذه اللحظات المصيرية المقدسة، لم تكن لحظات خلاص..  . فلماذا؟

    أولا، لأنه كان لا يزال في أرض بعيدة، بعيدًا عن الآب وعن حضن الآب، وعن بيت الآب الذي هو الكنيسة. ولا يمكن أن يتم الخلاص، وهو بعيد عن الآب..

    وقد شعر هو بهذا وبأهميته، فقال: أقوم واذهب إلى أبى، وأقول له أخطأت) (لو 15: 18) وقام وذهب إلى أبيه.

    رجوعه إلى بيت الآب، معناه رجوعه إلى الكنيسة فالخلاص يتم في بيت الآب لذلك اشترك العبيد في القصة، وهم يرمزون هنا إلى الكهنة.

    قال الأب لعبيده: (اخرجوا الحلة الأولى والبسوه واجعلوا خاتمًا يتم في يديه، وحذاء في رجليه وقدموا العجل المسمن واذبحوه، فنأكل ونفرح) وقال هذا قبل أن يقول: (لأن ابنى هذا كان ميتًا فعاش، وكان ضالًا فوجد).


    لنرى ماذا تحمل هذه التفاصيل، من رموز وطقوس؟

    لبس الحلة الأولى يرمز إلى المعمودية، وإلى البر.

    يرمز إلى المعمودية، إن كان المثل عن غير المؤمنين. فالابن الضال يرمز إلى الأمم الذين تغربوا عن الرب في كورة بعيدة، بينما الابن الأكبر يرمز إلى اليهود..

    ولبس الحلة هنا يذكرنا بقول الرسول: (لأنكم جميعًا الذين اعتمدتم للمسيح، قد لبستم المسيح) (غل 3: 27).

    والحلة الجديدة ترمز أيضًا إلى (تبررات القديسين) بالنسبة إلى المؤمنين (رؤ 19: 8، حز 16: 10، أف 6: 14) ونلاحظ أن هذا البر في (حز 16) جاء بعد المعمودية والميرون. بعد (فحممتك بالماء) أى المعمودية (ومسحتك بالزيت) أي الميرون. ثم (ألبستك..) (حز 16: 9، 10).

    أما الأكل من العجل المسمن المذبوح، فيرمز إلى الافخارستيا.

    ونلاحظ أن هذا قد تم في مثل الابن الضال بعد التوبة والاعتراف وانسحاق القلب. بعد قوله: (أخطأت.. ولست مستحقًا أن أدعى لك ابنًا).

    ونلاحظ أيضًا أن ذبح وتقديم العجل المسمن، تم بواسطة عبيد الآب، أي رجال الكهنوت، الذين لهم دور في القصة.

    كما أن ذبح العجل يعنى سفك الدم، ويذكرنا بقول الرسول: (بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة) (عب 9: 22).

    ما كان ممكنًا للابن الضال أن يخلص قبل ذبح العجل المسمن، وسفك دمه والتناول منه..

    أما الخاتم في يده فيرمز إلى البنوة، وإلى أن نفسه قد صارت عروسًا للمسيح. والحذاء في رجليه، يرمز إلى حفظ الوصايا (أف 6: 15).

    وهكذا نرى أنت قصة الابن الضال قد شملت:

        أ الرجوع إلى النفس ولومها، والتوبة، والاعتراف والانسحاق.

        ب الرجوع إلى الكنيسة، وإلى بيت الآب وحضن الآب

        ج المعمودية، والبر.

        د التناول من سر الافخارستيا، وحفظ الوصايا.

        ه مشاركة عبيد الآب الذين هم رجال الكهنوت.

    وواضح أن كل هذا، لم يتم في لحظة..

    ومن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع.. (مت 13: 9).
*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

التوبة فى حياة الابن الضال والسامرية لابونا داود لمعى 

[YOUTUBE]mVdaQj2Uq9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

انجيل الابن الضال - بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك. 

[YOUTUBE]Ns00sNWVveA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

انبا رافائيل احد الابن الضال 

[YOUTUBE]ouST6CUadyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

احد التجربة القس مقار البراموسي

[YOUTUBE]2iPuSNEJtUs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9bl4pfJ83t8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HIX0SdTvyM8[/YOUTUBE]
ترنيمة كنت فى نعمة عن الابن الضال


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

عظة الأنبا لوكاس (أحد الأبن الضال).[YOUTUBE]a4XpV2p2Vm8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]k42pAXYPbzQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

*كلمات ترنيمة مثل الإبن الشاطر  

مثل الإبن الشاطر رح إرجع يا ربي
لعندك يا هالناطر عا دروب المحبة
بقدملك قلبي مثل الإبن الشاطر
وعندك بخلص دربي يا ربي



( لا ما بدي الولايم، ولا لبس الخواتم
بدي قلبك يا ربي يا حبيبي ) (2)



إغفر ربي بعدي وانسى لي زلاتي
وحدك ربي قادر تسرقني من ذاتي
أعطني حبك دفيني بحنانك
إسقيني نورك تَتشعشع حياتي​*


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

*




*







http://www.abouna.org/holylands/أحد-الابن-الشاطر# 



​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

* امتى هاترجع البيت (أحد الابن الشاطر) . لأبونا افرايم ميخائيل*

*



*

*






*

*






*
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

ترنيمة
راجعلك ... اصل انا منك

[YOUTUBE]iF0yMQwebW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)




----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

*الأب يونان عبيد*​ * 





مع إنفتاح الكنيسة على العالم، كثرت شروحات نص  									الإبن الشاطر، منهم مَن أخذ النص من الناحية  									الاجتماعية ومنهم النفسية وبعضهم التحليلية  									والروحية. اطلعت مؤخراً على آخر تحيل نفسي من  									محللة نفسية ملتزمة لمثل الابن الشاطر.  									سأربطها ضمن برنامجنا بنبي من العهد القديم  									وهو النبيّ يونان.*
 									لا شيء يجمع بين الأخ الأصغر والأخ الأكبر، لا  									في الطبع ولا في التصرف ولا في التفكير ولا في  									الروحانية ولا في الروح، هناك شيء واحد يجمعهم  									سلباً. الإثنان معاً لم يكتشفا الحب الحقيقي  									لأبيخك. الإبن الاصغر ظنّ أنه سيجد الحلّ  									خارجا، فقرّر أن يأخذ حصته ويسافر إلى الخارج،  									إلى بلد بعيد، وقد أعطاه والده حصته. وهنا نرى  									أول إشارة للحرية الدينيّة في الكتاب المقدس،  									الحريّة الذي تكلم عنها المجمع الفاتيكاني  									الثاني. "الحرية الدينية". هذا الابن طلب إرثه  									ووالده لم يمنعه، أعطاه حصته، فذهب الإبن  									الأصغر وترك قلبه، وقلبه يعني كيانه، جوهره،  									عائلته، ربّه... والأخ الاكبر ظنّ أنّه وجد  									الحلّ بجانب والده، لكنه قسّى قلبه. الأخ  									الأصغر ترك قلبه وذهب والأكبر بقي لكن بقلبه  									القاسي.
 									إذاً، الإثنان هما غير مفعمين بالحبّ. فإذا  									كنت في الدير أو في العائلة فهذا لا يعني أنني  									اكتشفت الحبّ، فعملية الحبّ هي عمليّة داخلية،  									يمكنني أن أحبّ إن كنت بعيداً أو قريباً،  									ويمكنني أن لا أحبّ لا في القرب ولا في البعد.  									بتعبير أوضح، إنّ الذي يخون لا يحبّ، وأفهم  									أنّ إنسان لا يصلّي لأنه لا يحبّ، اذاً  									القاعدة الأساسية للمكرّس ولغير المكرّس ولكلّ  									مَنْ يؤمن بقيَم عليه أن يحبّ. الحبّ هو  									الانطلاق، وعلى سبيل الحبّ سَنُدان ونُطالَب  									فالمسيح سيطالبنا بكميّة الحبّ، وكيفيّة ترجمة  									هذا الحبّ من خلال الآخر.
 									الأخ الاصغر والأخ الاكبر كلاهما في الظلمة في  									غياب الحبّ، في الخطيئة، وهذا يعني تغييب الله  									الذي هو الحبّ. هذه هي الفكرة الأولى. سآتي  									الآن إلى الفحص النفسي لهؤلاء الشباب وأبيهم.
*   									الصغير*:  									يقول النص "سافر الى بلد بعيد" طبعاً ليس  									البعد الجغرافي ولا المسافة إنما المحلل  									النفسي يقول أنّ هذا البعد هو المنفى، الإنسان  									الذي يذهب إلى بلد بعيد، إلى حالة بعيدة، يعني  									أنه ذهب إلى المنفى. ظنّ هذا الشاب أنه سيحلّ  									مشاكله العالقة في حياته منذ زمن، بعيداً عن  									قلبه وبعيداً عن ذاته، وعندما قرّر ان يحلّ  									مشاكله في بلد بعيد وفي طريقة بعيدة وفي حالة  									بعيدة، أخذ يعيش على هواه، فكان كل شيء مباح  									ومستباح له، لا قيم لا اخلاق ولا فضائل... عاش  									في خلل نفسيّ وكانت نتيجته فقدان الحريّة لانه  									عاش الفوضى وعاش الاستقلاليّة على طريقته. فقد  									الحرية الحقيقية، فقد الله وكلمته، فقد شرائع  									وقيم الحياة، فقد قيم العائلة في الطريقة التي  									اختارها لنفسه وخطّها لنفسه، عاش المنفى.
 									إذاً، لنعود إلى العهد القديم، المنفى الذي  									عاشه شعب الله من سنة 586 الى 539 هو نتيجة  									خطيئته أو عدم حبّه وعدم أمانته لربّه؛ سمح له  									الرب أن يعيش في المنفى. ما عاشه الشعب في  									العهد القديم وما عاشه الأخ الاصغر في بلد  									بعيد ما زلت أعيشه أنا الآن في كل مرة أعيش في  									الفوضى والاستقلالية التامة وحالة البعد،  									فأكون في المنفى.
 									بالنسبة إلى الابن الاصغر، ما هي نتائج هذا  									المنفى؟ هناك ثلاث كلمات مهمة جداً في النص:  									"العزلة" اصبح لوحده. "العوز" خسر كل شيء.  									"العبودية" ارتهن لرجل غريب.
*  									العزلة:*   									بقي لوحده يتخبط في ذاته وملذاته وعندما وصل  									إلى ذلك البلد، العزلة الداخلية والخارجية.  									وحدثت مجاعة، وماذا يعني في النص حدوث هذه  									المجاعة ولم يكن في ذلك البلد مجاعة؟ في مفهوم  									العهد القديم، الإنسان الذي يعيش المنفى  									والخطيئة وهو بعيد عن ربّه يصبح نحس أينما  									حلّ. مثلاً، يونان النبي الذي طلب منه الربّ  									أن يذهب إلى نينوى، لم يذهب لانه تزمّت  									بتفكيره، إنعزل ولم يقبل أن يحصل الوثنيّ على  									الخلاص، خاصة وانّ الرب هدّد هذا الشعب إن لم  									يتُب.
 									رفض يونان النبي أن يذهب، تمرّد على أمر الربّ  									لكي يعيش على طريقته، ذهب إلى باخرة متجّهة  									إلى ترشيش ولمّا صعد على متنها بدأت أمواج  									البحر تعلو، (طبعاً هذه صورة)، فهرب من وجه  									الربّ وذهب إلى قعر السفينة وتبعهُ الشعب  									وازدادت العاصفة وهو قابع في خطيئته، قابع في  									عزلته وتمرّده. الطبيعة تمردت عليه، أراد  									الربّ أن يُريه غضبه عليه من خلال الطبيعة  									وبدأ الشعب والقبطان الصلاة، وهم وثنيون  									وقالوا ليونان: نادي إلهك علّه أن يستجيب؛  									وسألوه لما يهرب، وعندما أخبرهم لاموه على  									هربه من إلهه.
 									إذاً هذا الإنسان الذي تمرّد على الرب أصبح  									النحس. فاقترعوا فيما بينهم بأن يضحوا باحد  									لكي يهدأ البحر وبالقرعة كان اسم يونان (لأنه  									نحس)، وغاص في البحر وابتلعه الحوت وظل ثلاثة  									ايام يصلي المزامير... وتعرفون باقي القصة...
 									نعود إلى الإبن الشاطر، والكلمة الثانية.
*  									العوز:*   									أنفق كل شيء وجاع، فرغ من كل شيء وفرّغ نفسه  									من كل شيء. ذهب إلى رجل غريب، كلمة "غريب" أي  									كان قريباً وصار غريباً، كان متديناً وصار في  									أرض وثنيّة، كان ينتمي إلى عائلة، صار لوحده،  									كان يأكل طعاماً عادياً، صار يشتهي أكل  									الخنازير ولم يحصل على شيءٍ منه، عاش في  									الحرمان والعوز وعاش في خلل.
  *ا**لعبودية:*  									"التحق برجل غريب" خرج من كيانه، خرج من  									ديانته وعائلته وإلهه فصار عند الغريب وفي  									العهد القديم وفي أيام يسوع، كلمة "غريب" تعني  									بيئة ليست بيئته. لكن الخطيئة أيضاً تحوّل  									الإنسان، كما النعمة تضع الإنسان في حالة  									براءة وعفوية وصدق ونقاوة، الخطيئة تعمل  									العكس.
 									وهنا فلينظر كل إنسان إلى نفسه ويرى كم فيه  									أجزاء من المنفى. ومتى يذهب إلى المنفى؟
 									بعدما وصل هذا الإنسان إلى الحائط المسدود  									وبعدما عاش هذا الخلل النفسي والاجتماعي  									والديني واللاهوتي والفكري، ماذا كان الحل؟ أن  									يعود من المنفى. ولكن كيف؟
*  									اولاً الدخول إلى الذات:*  									فرجع إلى نفسه اي عاد إلى ذاته وإلى ضميره  									وهنا أضيف:
 									في اللغة العربية هناك ثلاث أنواع من الضمير:  									الضمير المتصل بالله والضمير المنفصل عن الله  									والضمير المستتر عن الله. رجع إلى ذاته، إلى  									قلبه أي خرج من الثرثرة الخارجية إلى الصمت  									الداخلي، عاد إلى قلبه القديم حيث الصمت  									المعبّر وبسبب المأساة التي عاشها واعتقد أنها  									الحلّ كانت المشكلة الاكبر، الطريق التي خطّها  									والطريق التي خاضها كانت مسدودة، فوحده اكتشف  									الفوضى التي يعيشها لأنه عاد إلى الأساس، عاد  									إلى ذاته لانه في الصمت أصبح يسمع بعد أن كان  									في ضجيج العالم ومنغمسا حتى أذنيه. فعاد إلى  									الصمت الذي فيه يسمع ويتكلم، يكتشف الكنز  									ويعود اليه، إلى الاصل، إلى ابيه. وهنا بدأ  									يكتشف أبيه قبل أن يجده.
 									هنا العظمة والفرادة في التفكير. إن هذا  									الإنسان بدأ يكتشف أبيه قبل ان يراه، كان معه  									ولم يكتشفه والآن اصبح بعيداً عنه وأكتشفه.
 									أعود بكم إلى يسوع بعد قيامته من بين الأموات  									عندما ظهر لتلميذَي عماوس يكلمهم ويناقشهم، لم  									يعرفوه وعندما غاب عنهما عرفاه، اذاً هذا  									الإنسان بقيَ سنوات مع أبيه ولم يعرفه وعندما  									أصبح بعيداً عنه بدأ يعرفه مثل كثيرين يعرفون  									الربّ في المحنة، في الضيق، في الغربة والربّ  									يسمح في بعض الاحيان أن نمر في بعض الضيق  									وتعاكسنا الأيام، وذلك لكي يردنا إلى الطريق  									الصحيح.
 									اذاً الفكرة الأولى هي الرجوع إلى الذات،  									الفكرة الثانية هي استيقاظ الضمير.
*  									الكلمة التي قالها: *  									اقوم" ما معنى اقوم؟ أي سأنسى الماضي، سادفن  									الماضي الذي عشته في حالة المنفى، أي سأسحب من  									حياتي كل ال "لا" التي قلتها لربّنا، لا  									لطريقة عيشي، لا للتخلي عن أبي... كل هذه ال  									"لا" التي تجرح الرب والذي اكتشف اهميتها،  									جميل ان يصرخ لا في وجه الخطيئة وجميل جداً ان  									يكون لدينا "لا" كما لدينا "نعم"؛ المهم ان لا  									تكون العملية نسبية فما أراه سلباً قد يكون  									ايجاباً عند غيري.
 									اذاً هذا تنكر للماضي الذي عاشه، للماضي  									القريب وعاد إلى الماضي البعيد وجد فيه الصواب  									بعدما ذاق طعم العَوَز، بعدما تجرحت قدماه على  									طريق الخطيئة، بعدما أرتطم بالحائط المسدود  									نتيجة اختلال توازنه التفكيري واللاهوتي  									والروحي. قال "أقوم" تعني قيامة، إنتفاضة،  									الكفر بالطريق والطرق التي أوصلته الى هذه  									الحالة. هنا أطلب منكم ان يحدّد كل واحد منكم  									لحظة في حياته يقول فيها "أقوم" أو "خطئت"   									هذه الكلمة قالها ايضاً "يوضاس" وكم فعله شنيع  									قال "خطئت إذ أسلمت دماً بريئاً". يوضاس  									والإبن الشاطر قالا خطئت في وقت ألم وضياع،  									أمّا أنا فمتى سيأتي دوري لأقول خطئت.
*  									نقطة أخيرة:*
 									السير على الطريق. سار في طريق الخطيئة وأحب  									العودة، سيعود ولكن لماذا؟ اولاً ضمن أنّ أباه  									سيستقبله ولو كأجير لأنه فكّر بجوعه "كم من  									الاجراء في بيت أبي يفضل الخبر عنهم"، أخذها  									عودة مادية "ساعود كعبد" لأن العبد في منزل  									أبيه يشبع وهو يهلك جوعاً. ضمن عودته، صار  									حراً انطلاقاً من تفكير العودة والقول "خطئت"  									سيقولها كأجير، لا يستطيع أن يقولها كابن لأنه  									اخذ حصته وذهب، والرائع أنه بدأ يكتشف حرية  									الحياة، حياته كأجير وهذا الذي أعطاه  									الارتياح.
*  									الابن الكبير:*  									الكل يرى فيه الإبن الصالح. بقيَ مع والده  									ولكن ما هو أكيد أن هذا الإنسان هوَ إنسان  									رافض، باغض، ترجم كل حقده ورفضه على أخيه  									وأبيه. وفعل هذا لأن هذا الإنسان يمثل الفريسي  									المعتدّ بأمانته وبطاعته والمتباهي بإخلاصه  									والمدّعي حفظ الشريعة. كل هذا خارجي ولكن  									عندما أتى الحدث الذي من خلاله عليه ان يبين  									مسلكيته كُشِفت الحقيقة. أعتمد على منطق  									الحساب "كم لي من السنين أتعبد لك ولم تعطني  									جدياً أتنعم فيه مع أصدقائي". لم يأتِ على  									سيرة أبيه قال له "أنت"، "ابنك هذا"، وبّخ  									أباه واحتقر أخاه. إذاً هذا الإنسان المتكبّر،  									الحسود الأناني يوَبّخ أباه لأنه استقبل أخاه؛  									وهنا أعود إلى يونان النبيّ الذي اقتنعَ أنّ  									الربّ لا يعود عن قراره قال "أنا سأهدم نينوى  									وهو لا يتراجع وكان في الانتظار لأنّ يونان  									إنسان انعزالي، متزمت دينياً، لا يستطيع أن  									يرى الخلاص إلا لليهود، بينما الربّ يريد خلاص  									الجميع، حتى في العهد القديم. حزن كيف ربنا  									يعود عن قراره ليخلص الشعب الوثني وعندما كان  									ذاهباً الى نينوى وقبل ان يدخل إليها جلس تحت  									الشمس وفي خلال 24 ساعة خلق له الرب شجرة  									الخورع وبعد 24 ساعة يبست، تضايق وأتى يعاتب  									الربّ، والرب أجابه حزنت على شجرة أنا خلقتها  									لك فكيف تريدني ان أترك أبنائي هؤلاء في  									الهلاك ولا أخلصهم...
 									حزن يونان وبكى لأنّ ربّنا خلص الوثنيين، الأخ  									الاكبر ايضاً حزن ووبخ أباه كيف يستقبل أخاه.  									الأخ الاكبر يشبه حبة الحنطة التي ترفض أن  									تموت، الأخ الاكبر لم يقبل أن يتنازل ويدخل في  									باب المصالحة عندما استقبل الأب الإبن العائد  									دون شروط. هذا الاستقبال نابع من الحضور  									الدائم للأب، إنه بانتظار النعجة الضائعة  									ويقول الإنجيل "وفيما رآه أبوه آتياً من بعيد"  									كلمة "بعيد" وفي وسط النص، وكأنه في إنتظاره.  									إنّ أبانا يرانا نخطئ ويبقى بانتظار عودتنا،  									يسمح لنا أن نمرّ بالضيق والمحنة كي من خلالها  									نتعلّم ويردّنا له. انطلاقة توبته كانت معدته  									الفارغة، هو عائد كأجير، استقبله كابن وأعاد  									له إشارات البنوّة الأربعة وفي الوقت ذاته،  									وكما لقي إبنه الاصغر لقيَ إبنه الأكبر  									يترجاه. كان الأب فرحاً "ابني كان ميتاً فعاش  									وضالاً فوجد" يقول الأب في هذه الآية انّ  									الصفح وحده يمنح القيامة، بكلمات متشابهة،  									الصفح هو الفصح والفصح هو القيامة والقيامة هي  									العبور والتعبير، وفي هذه اللحظة عرف الإبن  									الأصغر أنه إبن لأوّل مرة، ولأوّل مرة يكتشف  									أنّ هذا أباه. اذاً في هذا اللقاء السطحي  									الإبن يكتشف بنوّته ويكتشف أبوته ولو صفح  									الإبن الاكبر لاكتشف الأخوة والأبوة.
 									إنطلاقاً من هذا، كلٌّ منّا يعود إلى ذاته  									وأقول لكم أنّ كل الاشخاص في العهدين القديم  									والجديد مجسّدين فينا، من يوضاس وبطرس والإبن  									الأصغر والأكبر... كل المجالالت مفتوجة أمامنا  									لنتعظ إذاً.
*  									خلاصة:*  									هذا الأب توصل أن يجمع في محبّته، تحت الجناح  									الأول استقبل الإبن العائد من المنفى وتحت  									الجناح الثاني استقبل الأخ الناقم ومثلما  									بدأنا الشرح، الاثنان معا مشيا في الظلمة  									لأنهما لم يكتشفا معنى المحبة، الإبن الاصغر  									عاد من الظلمة واكتشف النور والمحبة بينما  									الإبن الأكبر كان يظن أنه يعيش الأمانة  									والبنوّة ولكن طالما هو بعيد عن الحبّ والصفح  									هو باقٍ في الظلمة.


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

الأحد الثالث 
: من الصوم المقدس : 
أحد الابن الشاطر 




*من كتاب بستان الروح 
للانبا يوأنس المتنيح*
فى مثل الابن الضال او الشاطر نجد ان  الابن الذى ترك ابيه وهو مثال للنفوس التى تترك الله وبيته ذلك الابن سافر  الى كورة بعيده حيث بذر فيها ماله بعيش مسرفوهناك احتاج فاشتغل برعى  الخنازير واشتهى ان يملا بطنه من الخرنوب ........ هذه كلها صورة لما تقود  اليه الخطيه والبعد عن الله . 
هذا الابن بمجرد ان شعر بسؤء ما ال اليه حاله  قام ليرجع الى ابيه ويعتزر  له طالبا الصفح . وهذه تشير الى طريق التوبه وخطواتها يقول السيد المسيح عن  ذلك الابن ( فقام وجاء الى ابيه ، واذ كان لم يزل بعيدا ، رأه ابوه فتحن ، وركض ، ووقع على عنقة وقبله ) وما اقوى هذه الكلمات وما اروع هذا التعبير الذى أراد الرب ان يصور به حبه الشديد للخطاه وحنوه عليم .........

( واذ كان لو يزل بعيدا رأه ابوه )
على اى شئ تدل هذه الكلمات الا على الانتظار ؟ الاب فى العاطفة الابويه ،  ينتظرابنه الذى ترك فى غير اسف , وطالب بما يخصة من مال فى خجل !!! فان كان  هذا هو حال الاب الجسدى الذى تشوب حياته النقائص فكم تكون مشاعر الاب  السماوى نحو اولاده ؟ !!! وهو الذى يوبخنا فى موضع اخر من الانجيل المقدس  بقوله ( فان كنتم وانتم اشرار تعرفون ان تعطوا اولادكم عطايا جيده ، فكم بالحرى ابوكم الذى فى السموات يهب خيرات للذين يسألونه ) 

ثم ما هى نتيجة رؤية الاب لابنه الضال ؟ 
( تحنن وركض ، ووقع على عنقه ، وقبله ) وكل هذه الخطوات من جانب الاب ايضا أمرا لا يتناسب معه . اذ كيف يركض (يجرى )  الاب ، الم يكن هذا جديرا بالابن الشاب ، واليق به ؟ !! لكنها المحبة التى  تنسى كل الاساءات وتمحو كل السيئات . وان ذلك الاب الجسدى اظهر حبا بهذا  المقدار نحو ابنه الذى تمرغ فى حمأة الاثم . فكم يكون حب الله لابنائه ,  الذين اقتنصهم عدو الخير لارادته , وقيدهم بقيود الظلمة واذلهم تحت سلطانه ؟  !!! الا يحنو عليهم ويفكهم من قيوده , ويحررهم من عبوديه , ويمتعهم ببنوته  ؟ !! الا يفعل ذلك وهو القائل بفمه الالهى الطاهر ( لايحتاج الاصحاء الى طبيب بل المرضى .. لانى لم ات لادعو ابرار بل خطاه الى التوبهى ) ( مت 9 : 12 و 13 ) 

كانت هذه المشاعر من جانب الاب , فماذا فعل الابن نحو ابيه ؟ 
كان الابن وهو بعد فى الكورة البعيده , قد تعاهد مع نفسه ان يقول لابيه معتذرا حينما يلقاه ( يا ابى أخطأت الى السماء وقدامك . ولست مستحقا بعد ان ادعى لك ابنا . اجعلنى كاحد اجراك ) وحدث لما تقابل مع ابيه ان قال نفس هذه الكلمات , لكن الاب لم يدعه يقول العبارة الاخيرة منها ( اجعلنى كأحد اجراك )  وهذا التصرف من جانب الا له اهميه ودلالته فى علاقتنا بالله فنحن لا نفتقد  بنوتنا للاب السماوى , مهما ارتكابنا من معاصى و شرور . ولذلك فالكنيسة  المقدسة لا تعيد المعمودية  -التى بها ننال نعمة البنوه لله - حتى فى حاله  رجوع الانسان المرتد عن الايمان . ومن هنا كان علينا الا ننسى أبدا اننا  ابناء الله , تبنانا لذاته , وقدم دمه الالهى ثمنل لهذا البنوة ( عامين انكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى , بفضة او ذهب ... بل بدمه كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب دم المسيح ) (1 بط 18 و19 ) ا
ن كلمه  ( ابانا ) هى  الكلمة الشجيه ذات النغم العذب التى يلذ للرب سماعها فأمر تلاميذه ان  يكرروها ( متى صلبتم فقولوا ابانا الذى فى السموات ) ( لو 11 : 2 ) 

ثم ماذا بعد هذه القصة ؟
ماذا بعد ان قدم الابن المتمرد توبه واعتذار ؟ 
لقد صدر امر الاب لعبيده ( اخرجوا الحله الاولى و البسوه  , واجعلوا خاتما فى يده , وحذاء فى رجليه . وقدموا العجل المسمن واذبحوه  فنأكل ونفرح . لان ابنى هذا كان ميتا فعاش وكان ضالا فوجد ) . كان  الابن عاريانا من جراء الخطيه ( تك 3 : 7 ) , فكساه ابوه . وهذا ما تفعله  التوبه , اذ تلبس الاثم حله البر كما يقول القديس الشيخ الروحانى ...
ونحن نسأل انفسنا ( الم يكن الابن الاكبر الذى عاش فى طاعة ابيه , جديرا بذلك ؟!!! ) 
لكنها احشاء الرأفات التى للاباء , فابن المريض يتمتع بعطف ابيه اكثر من  بقيه اخواته , وهكذا مريض الروح يتمتع بعطف الاب السماوى اكثر من التسعة  والتسعين الذين لا يحتاجون الى الطبيب ( او الى شفاء ) . اما الخاتم الذى  جعلوه فى يده , فهو علامة العهد بين الاب وابنه , انه لايعود يذكر تعدياته .  لقد كان اهتمام الاب ان يكسو عرى ابنه . لكى يعود له مظهر الابن فى بيت  ابيه زكانه لم يفعل شرا .

ان الابن لم يقدم لابيه سوى مشاعر صيغت فى كلمات , اما  الاب فعوض هذه خلع عليه من خيراته . وهكذا نحن فى علاقتنا مع ابينا السماوى  ليس لنا سوى مشاعرنا القلبيه نقدمها فى عبارات وعبرات . 
فيقبلنا اليه ويغنينا من فيض غناه , ويهبنا عطايا روحية , ومواهب قدسيه , عوض ما خسرناه بالخطية ........

فانظر يا اخى الى مراحم الهنا التى لا يعبر عنها , حنوه  عليك , ومحبته لك واشتياقه الى خلاصك , حتى فى الوقت الذى تهينه وتغيظه  وتكون سببا فى التجديف على اسمة المبارك العظيم


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2013)

* 
 القادم*
*الاحد الرابع*

*المرأة الســامرية*

*



*


----------



## توووته (29 مارس 2013)

صيام الروح عن الغلو والباطل  يعد صياما


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

*



*


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

* تأملات في الأسبوع الرابع من الصوم الكبير - السامرية



تقابل في الطريق وجهًا لوجه بين النفس البشرية المراوغة (السامرية) وبين رب المجد يسوع. النفس البشرية تبحث عن السعادة وتخيلت أن تجدها في الإكثار من شهوات العالم... حتى إلى خمسة أزواج. اللقاء مع يسوع سجل حقيقة هامة "إن النفس البشرية التي تعيش في شهوات العالم ليست شبعانة ولكنها عطشانة ".

الموجهة مع الله لابد أن تكون بالاعتراف. اعتراف المرأة أعطاها بركة الحصول على الماء الحي الاعتراف يفضح مراوغة النفس السامرية. الاعتراف يكشفه للنفس قذارتها في ضوء الروح القدس.


وبعد الاعتراف الارتواء . لابد في الصوم أن نرتوي من تيار الماء الحي. التأمل في كلمة الله ينبوع ماء حي متدفق...! الصلاة ينبوع متدفق، محبة المسيح ينبوع... لتشرب وتفيض وتجرى من بطوننا ينابيع ماء حية.

وبعد الاعتراف والارتواء السجود بالروح والحق. والكنيسة في رحلة الصوم تكثر من السجود. والسجود يحمل الانسكاب والخضوع لملكية المسيح فلنسجد كثيرًا في فترة الصوم.

وبعد السجود الكرازة ... فالسامرية كارزة لحساب المسيح. ونحن كذلك يجب أن نتحول لكارزين للقاؤنا مع الرب يسوع وسجودنا أمامه. السائرون في رحلة الصوم هم كارزون صامتون بعبادتهم واتضاعهم وانسحاقهم...

يقع هذا الأسبوع بين أحد الابن الضال وأحد السامرية.

•  في وسط هذا الأسبوع يشمخ الصليب، راية رحلة الصوم المقدس، يبرزه النبي إشعياء كشرط أساسي للسائرين في الطريق كقول ربنا يسوع: "مَن أراد أن يكون لي تلميذا ً فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني" (لو 14: 27).

وقبل أن يتحدث النبي عن ذبيحة الصليب، يعلن في نبوات يوم الاثنين من هم المستحقون لبركات الصليب في آيات بسيطة: "وترعى أبكار المساكين و يربض البائسون بالأمان" (إش 30:14).

"إن الرب أسس صهيون وبها يحتمي بائسو شعبه " (إش 14: 32).

ألم تكن هذه هي الوصية الأولى في موعظة الجبل - بداية رحلة الصوم بعد العماد والتجربة "طوبى للمساكين بالروح فإن لهم ملكوت السموات" (مت 5: 3). أما المتكبرون فكيف يقبلون بركات الصليب فهو "لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة" (1 كو 1: 24)، "إذا كان العالم في حكمة الله لم يخلص الله العالم بالحكمة بل بجهالة الكرازة" (1 كو 1: 21).

والعجب الشديد أن هذه النبوة عينها تقال في ختام نبوات هذا الأسبوع.


وليمة الصليب

(إش 25- 26: 1- 8) :
1 - يصنع الرب لجميع الشعوب في هذا الجبل

" وليمة سمائن وليمة خمر على دردى سمائن ممخة دردى مصفي" (إش 25: 6).

•  فالدعوة هي لجميع الشعوب- للابن الضال، وللمرأة السامرية الغريبة الجنس. فهي وليمة لجميع الشعوب.

•  وفي هذا الجبل : جبل صهيون، جبل الجلجثة، الكنيسة الجبل الدسم.

•  وليمة سمائن (إنها ذبيحة العجل المسمن للابن الضال، وهي أيضا ً بالنسبة لنا جسد ربنا) لأن معها دم المسيح (وليمة خمر).
2 - ويفنى في هذا الجبل وجه النقاب الذي على كل الشعوب

والغطاء المغطى به على كل الأمم (إش 25: 7). لقد كان هناك غطاء كثيف على وجه الأمم أمام معرفة الله، حجاب من الطقوس والعداوة مع اليهود والتعصب... كل ذلك يبدو واضحا ً مع المرأة السامرية والجدل العنيف الذي دار بينها وبين السيد المسيح لقبول الإيمان، وكأن إشعياء بإصبعه يشير إلى هذه المرأة. التي تعتبر بحق أول الداخلين من الأمم إلى الإيمان. وبذلك رفع وجه النقاب عن الأمم.
3- ويبتلع الموت إلى الأبد:

نعم بالصليب داس الرب الموت بالموت، ووهبنا الحياة الأبدية هذه البشارة المفرحة وجهت إلى الابن الضال "لأني ا بني هذا كان ميت ً ا فعاش"، ووجهت إلى المرأة السامرية فيقول الرب: "مَن يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد بل الماء الذي أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية" (يو 4: 14).

هذه النبوة هي بعينها نبوة يوم الخميس حين يقول النبي: "و يمحي عهدكم مع الموت ولا يثبت ميثاقكم مع الهاوية" (إش 28: 18).
4 - ويمسح الرب الدموع وينزع عار شعبه:

لقد نزع الرب عار الابن الضال ومسح دموع توبته، ونزع العار عن السامرية الأممية وأن ق ذها من حياة الرذيلة... ما أجمل هذه التعزيات وسط الصوم، إنه على طريق الرحلة يمسح الرب دموع الصائمين والتائبين، وينزع عنا عار الخطية.
5- في ذلك اليوم يغنى بهذه الأغنية...  


"يجعل الخلاص أسوارا ً ومترسة" (إش 26: 1- 2).

"مَن آمن بي تجرى من بطنه أنهار ماء حي ينبع إلى حياة أبدية". إن كلمات السيد هنا هي أكبر تعزية... إن الصوم قد تحول إلى أغنية، أغنية فرح وخلاص ثم من بركات الصوم أن أصبح الخلاص أسوارا ً ومترسة الآن تعيش السامرية في حصون الخلاص، ويعيش الابن التائب داخل أسوار أحضان أبيه... الآن ليس للشيطان سلطان على المحتمين في ظل الصليب في رحلة الصوم المقدس المتهللين بالصوم.
6- يوم الصليب يوم نقمة للشيطان:

و دينونة الأشرار (إش 26: 20، 21 ، 27: 1- 9).

أ- "ادخل مخدعك وأغلق بابك خلفك اختبئ نحو لحيظة حتى يغرب الغضب لأن هوذا الرب... ليعاقب إثم سكان الأرض".

فعلى المؤمنين الاختباء بين ذراعي الرب إلى لحيظة حتى ينتقم الرب بقوة صليبه من شر العالم ودينونتهم، أما أولاد الله المختبئون في مخادعهم مع المسيح فإلى لحيظة حتى يتم الانتقام. وأولاد الله يعيشون في سلام المسيح في وسط أخطار العالم واضطهاداته وذلك إلى لحيظة لأن أيامنا على الأرض لا تقارن بالأبدية.

ب- وفي يوم الصليب "يعاقب الرب بسيفه العظيم الشديد (الصليب) لوياثان الحية الهاربة... ويقتل التنين الذي في البحر" (إش 27: 1).

فيوم الصليب يوم كسر شوكة الشيطان الذي أغوى الابن الضال والسامرية ويحارب أولاد الله، ولكن ليس له سلطان عليهم ماداموا مختبئين بين أحضانه الأبوية إلى لحيظة.
7 - يوم الصليب يوم غفران :

و يوم تسبيح وأغنية (إش 27: 2، 9).

فالرب يكفر عن إثم أشر الأشرار التائبين كالسامرية والابن الضال "لذلك بهذا يكفر إثم يعقوب" (إش 27: 9). ويصبح هذا اليوم- يوم رجوع الابن لأبيه، والسامرية ليسوع، هو من بركات الصليب- يوم أغنية وتسبيح - وهكذا أراد إشعياء النبي أن يفرح قلب النفوس التائبة السائرة في رحلة الصوم المقدس واضعا ً الصليب أمامها كمصدر للغفران ومصدر للتسبيح والفرح... " فياليت ظل الصليب لا يفارق حياتنا طول رحلة الصوم المقدس.

أخيرا ... نبوة يوم الجمعة (إش 29: 13- 22)

أولًا : إن أخطر ما يهدد الإنسان في رحلة الصوم المقدس أن يكون الاقتراب إلى الرب ليس عن طريق الصليب بل:

1- بالشفتين لا بالقلب (إش 29: 13).

2- أن يكون السير مع الله بالرياء، وعدم الاعتراف بالضعف " فكتموا رأيهم في قلبهم عن الرب" (إش 29: 15). وتكون أعمالهم أعمال ظلمة رغم أنهم يسيرون مع الكنيسة في رحلة الصوم: إنه صوم بالشفتين لا بالقلب.

ثانيًا : ختام النبوة في هذا الأسبوع هو: أن كل بركات الصليب والصوم المقدس هي للبائسين والمساكين بالروح "و يزداد البائسون فرحا ً بالرب ويهتف مساكين الناس بقدوس إسرائيل" (إش 29: 19).

وهذه الآية عينها هي أول وصية في الموعظة على الجبل للراغبين وتبعية السيد المسيح وحمل الصليب.

وهي عينها أول نصيحة يقدمها لنا النبي يوم الاثنين في هذا الأسبوع للراغبين في مرافقة الصليب في رحلة الصوم الأربعيني. إن المساكين بالروح هم الذين سينالون بركات هذا الصوم المقدس "وترعى أبكار المساكين ويربض البائسون بالأمان... إن الرب أسس صهيون وبها يحتمي بائسو شعبه" (إش 14: 30، 33).
*


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

*
    كلمات ترنيمة السامرية   *

    القرار
   قرب واسمع السامريه قصه ايمان وحقيقيه
    ياللى المسيح جاى علشانك عجبك ناموس اليهوديه
    صار الخلاص للامميه السامريه السامريه
 (1)
    فى الحر وقت الضهريه والبير عليه ( شمس قويه )2
    والطريق من سوخار فاضى لا يمشى فيه ولا انسيه
    الا اسيرة الخطيه السامريه
    (2)
    خجلانه لاتشوفها الناس خاطيه ولكن ( عندها احساس )2
    لما جات تملا جرتها مليانه من خزى الادناس
    طهرها فادى البشريه السا مريه
    (3)
    شوفو المحبه الغامره لالهنا ( ابن الناصره )2
    فى يوم ذهب لبير يعقوب لازم يجتاز فى السامره
    يفتقد بلد المخطيه السا مريه
    (4)
    بدات السامريه تتهرب ويسوع قالها ( ادينى اشرب )2
    قالت له ازاى تطلب منى وانت لجنس اليهود تنسب
    لا معامله بينا ولا عطيه السا مريه
    (5)
    قالها لو كنتى عرفتينى والماء الحى ( سالتينى )2
    ماتعطشيش الا الابد قالت له منين انت هاتعطينى
    يعقوب اعطانا هذه الميه وانا السا مريه
    (6)
    قالها مين يشرب من ديه يعطش اما انا ( اعطى ميه )2
    اللى يشربها مايعطششى بل تصير له ينابيع حيه
    تنبع لحياه ابديه يا سامريه
    (7)
    قالتله اعطينى من فضلك قالها روحى ( ادعى زوجك )2
    ليس لى زوج حسنا قولتى كان ليكى خمسه ومعاكى خلك
    وانتى صدقتى المره ديه يا سا مريه
    (8)
    قالت له سجدو اباؤنا فى الجبل ده ( بلغونا )2
    وانتم بتقولو فى اورشليم قالها لا هنا ولا هنا
    الله روح ويريد روحانيه يا سا مريه
    (9)
    قالت له اراك نبياٍ قالها انا ( المسيا )2
    سابت جرتها واسرعت نادت لاهل السامريه
    قالت واحد كشف النيه السا مريه
    (10)
    حضرت ومعاها اهل سوخا ر امنو برب ( المجد البار )2
    ودعوه يمكث بينهم يومين يستمتعو بنور الانوار
    اعطى البر اغلى هديه السا مريه

    قرب واسمع السامريه قصه ايمان وحقيقيه
    ياللى المسيح جاى علشانك عجبك ناموس اليهوديه
    صار الخلاص للامميه السامريه السامريه
*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

*
يقول  - الأنبا بيشوي
فى كتاب المسيح مشتهى الأجيال  منظور أرثوذكسي (مع حياة وخدمة يسوع)

 المسيح في معاملاته مع الخطاة

 فى لقائه مع السامرية

بادرها قائلًا: "أعطينى لأشرب" (يو4: 7)، مُظهرًا نفسه كالمحتاج مع أنه هو ينبوع الماء الحى..

وحينما "أجابت المرأة وقالت: ليس لي زوج، قال لها يسوع: حسنًا قلت ليس لي زوج.. هذا قلتِ بالصدق" (يو4: 17، 18)، مادحًا صدقها في هذا الأمر، كاشفًا لها أعماق حياتها "لأنه كان لكِ خمسة أزواج والذي لكِ الآن ليس هو زوجك" (يو4: 18). فقالت المرأة: "يا سيد أرى أنك نبى" (يو4: 19).

فبمنتهى الاتضاع والحرص على مشاعرها، اقتادها إلى الاعتراف، وإلى التوبة، وإلى المناداة باسمه بين أهل مدينتها.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

*إلى بئر السامرة جئت وحدي
لأملأ جراري مياه
وعندها التقيت ربي
ففاض في قلبي ماء الحياة

فض في قلبي واملأ حياتي
إذ فراغ العالم رهيب
أنت المن نازل من السماء
املأن واشبعن قلبي السكيب

كنت أسعى في الحياة لأمور
لا تشبعن جوعي الشديد
لكنني وجدت أن
لا مثيل لربي المجيد

فض في قلبي واملأ حياتي
إذ فراغ العالم رهيب
أنت المن نازل من السماء
املأن واشبعن قلبي السكيب

يا صديقي هل ترى قد جذبت
من الخطأ ولا مناص
تعال ليسوع فهو يبغي
أن يمنحك الخلاص

فض في قلبي واملأ حياتي
إذ فراغ العالم رهيب
أنت المن نازل من السماء
املأن واشبعن قلبي السكيب*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7M5EE5Dz200[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6I5iow2ux4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Y-Oa-_OuOS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CyFFDwlVtHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UXy0NyL7iAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nboN7wdpQVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lH_D3773PPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UbIOdR1W9zA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CjM0eBrTjxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-xmXBHW07ao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Kdbk5q-VxOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jUKr-XzeiUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]z92_9GyKgwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Y7JzGPzwjFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]E58zorVWoNM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

خادم الرب الأخ: حليم  حسب الله
​  *جولة مع يسوع إلى*​  *السامرة*​  *مقدمة:-*  *لا * 		يوجد أروع من أن نتبع ونتابع  		السيد العظيم الجليل ربنا يسوع المسيح في جولاته على الأرض لخدمة البشرية،  		مظهرا عطف الله وحنانه ورحمته ومحبته للبشر المساكين. الشيء الذي جعله لا  		يكف عن الخدمة في كل مكان وفي كل زمان. لذلك يقول الرسول بطرس عنه "يسوع  		الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة الذي جال يصنع خيرا  		ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس لأن الله كان معه" (أع10: 38). لقد شفى  		كثيرين من أمراضهم المتنوعة، وأطعم الجياع، وأحيا الموتى فكفكف الدموع  		المنهمرة بسبب الحزن، وذهب حيث المستعبدين بأرواح نجسة فحررهم إذ طردها من  		أجسادهم، وسعى نحو الخطاة ليخلصهم فقال للمرأة الخاطئة "مغفورة لك  		خطاياك...إيمانك قد خلصك. اذهبي بسلام". لقد عمل ولازال ويظل يعمل أيضا.  		إنه الرب المحب الذي يذهب لأجل الضال حتى يجده. (لو4: 40و41، مت14: 14-21،  		15: 32-38، لو7: 12-16و48و50، 15: 1-4).  		لقد تتبعناه في جولات سابقة  		منها: جولة مع يسوع من كورة الجدريين إلى بيت يايرس، وجولة إلى صور وصيدا،  		وجولة إلى بيت عنيا، وجولة إلى أريحا، وجولة إلى مدينة نايين. ونحن الآن  		نتبعه في جولة جديدة من جولاته الكثيرة ألا وهي:  *جولة مع يسوع إلى السامرة*​  		إن كنا لا نقرأ عن معجزات  		صنعها الرب يسوع في السامرة باستثناء الرجل السامري الذي كان واحد من  		العشرة الرجال البرص الذين أتوا إلى الرب يسوع ووقفوا من بعيد ورفعوا صوتا  		قائلين "يا يسوع يا معلم ارحمنا". هذا الذي لما رأى أنه شفي رجع يمجد الله  		بصوت عظيم. وخر عند رجليه شاكرا له (لو17: 11-18). لكننا نقرأ عن أروع  		وأعظم المعجزات التي لا يصنعها آخر سواه، ألا وهي تغيير القلوب الفاسدة إلى  		قلوب جديدة، تغيير الحياة بجملتها من حال إلى حال، من النجاسة إلى القداسة،  		ومن الظلمة إلى النور، ومن الموت إلى الحياة، ومن البؤس والشقاء إلى الراحة  		والرجاء، ومن العطش والجوع إلى الارتواء والشبع.   		وإن كنا نجول مع السيد في  		رحلة طويلة إلى السامرة ونتابع مواقف متعددة، ونرى مشاهد مختلفة، لكننا  		نكون أكثر تركيزا في حديثنا عن المرأة السامرية. هذه القصة المعروفة  		لكثيرين منا. إنها امرأة مسكينة تعيش الخطية في أردأ صورها، لكن الرب المحب  		ذهب إلى السامرة لأجلها وتقابل معها ومنحها التحرير والخلاص. إن الظروف  		التي تقابل فيها الرب مع هذه المرأة ملفتة للنظر، والحديث الذي كان بين  		الرب يسوع وبينها لهو حديث مهم جدا، وإن نتيجة هذا اللقاء رائعة تستحق منا  		التأمل والتمعن.  		من الملاحظ في قصة المرأة  		السامرية أن أسمها لم يذكر نهائيا، وإن كان الكثيرون يقولون عنها المرأة  		السامرية نسبة للمقاطعة والشعب الذي تنتسب إليه. لقد أشير إليها مرتين  		بالقول "امرأة سامرية" (يو4: 7و9) ومن هذه العبارة تتضح ديانتها وقوميتها،  		مثلها مثل الكثيرين قد حصلوا على الخلاص ولم تذكر أسماءهم، مثل المرأة  		الخاطئة في بيت سمعان الفريسي (لو7: 36-50) والمرأة الزانية التي أمسكت في  		زنا (يو8: 2-11). والمرأة المنحنية (لو13: 10-17). وذلك لأن الرب يسوع لم  		يأت ليفضح البشر وشرهم، لكنه جاء لكي يطلب ويخلص (لو9: 56، 19: 10). وأيضا  		لكي يستر الخطايا على أساس عمله الكفاري على الصليب (رو3: 25، 1يو1: 7).  		ولم يذكر اسمها أيضا لكي يضع كل واحد منا اسمه في هذه القصة لأنها قصة كل  		واحد منا.  		وإن كان اسم المرأة السامرية  		لم يعرف لكنها كانت مؤمنة مثمرة. لقد أتت بثمر كثير إذ آمن كثيرون بسببها،  		وإلى الآن لازالت تأتي بثمر كثير جدا لمجد الله، ولا يعرف أحد كم من الخطاة  		أتوا إلى المخلص بسبب قصة وشهادة هذه المرأة.   		في جولتنا هذه مع الرب يسوع  		نرى أن المرأة السامرية سألت الرب عدة أسئلة، لازال البشر يسألون ذات  		الأسئلة. لقد سألت الرب مباشرة فوجدت منه الإجابة الشافية. طوبى لمن يسأل  		الرب فيجد منه الجواب، فكل من يسأل غير الرب لا يجد إلا إجابات تشتت  		الأذهان، فلكل واحد رأيه. لقد جاءت ملكة سبا إلى الملك سليمان وسألته  		بمسائل، فأخبرها بكل ما كان في قلبها (1مل10: 1-3). أما نحن أمام من هو  		أعظم من سليمان بما لا يقاس (مت12: 42).  		لقد كانت أسئلة المرأة  		كالآتي:- *  · 		كيف تطلب مني لتشرب  		وأنت يهودي وأنا امرأة سامرية؟ (يو4:9).*​ *  · 		من أين لك الماء  		الحي؟ (يو4: 11).*​ *  · 		أ لعلك أعظم من أبينا  		يعقوب؟ (يو4: 12).*​ *  · 		يا سيد أعطني هذا  		الماء؟ (يو4: 15).*​ *  · 		يا سيد أرى أنك نبي،  		وكأنها تقول له هل أنت كذلك؟ (يو4: 19).*​ *  · 		أين السجود الحقيقي؟  		(يو4: 20-24).*​ *  · 		هل أنت المسيا؟ (يو4:  		25).*​  		وفي شهادتها عن المسيح لأهل  		مدينتها، قالت "هلموا انظروا إنسانا قال لي كل ما فعلت. أ لعل هذا هو  		المسيح؟ (يو4: 29).  		إنه شيء ممتع أن نتبع الرب  		يسوع في رحلته التي قادته إلى السامرة. لقد كان في أورشليم (يو2: 23)، ثم  		أتى إلى اليهودية (يو3: 22). ومن اليهودية ذهب إلى السامرة (يو4: 4). وقد  		أعلن السامريون أنه "مخلص العالم". هذه الرحلة تسير في ذات الخط الذي أوصى  		به تلاميذه بعد قيامته من بين الأموات "وتكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل  		اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض" (أع1: 8). كما نراه أيضا في رحلة من  		السامرة والجليل إلى أورشليم والتي فيها دخل قرية وطهر عشرة رجال برص منهم  		الرجل السامري (لو17: 11-18).* **********************​  * الفصل الأول*​​  *  		الفصل الثاني*​​  * الفصل الثالث*​​  * الفصل الرابع*​​  * الفصل الخامس*​​  *  		الفصل السادس*​​  * الفصل السابع*​​  * الفصل الثامن*​​  * الفصل  		التاسع*​​  * الفصل العاشر*​​  * الفصل الحادي عاشر*​​  * الفصل الثاني عشر*​​  * الفصل الثالث عشر*​​  *  		الفصل الرابع عشر*​​  * الفصل الخامس عشر*​​  * الفصل السادس عشر*​​  * الفصل السابع عشر*​  * الفصل الثامن عشر*​  * الفصل التاسع عشر*​​  * الفصل العشرون*​​  * الفصل الحادي العشرون*​​  * الفصل الثاني والعشرون*​​  *  		الفصل الثالث والعشرون*​​  * الفصل الرابع والعشرون*​​  * الفصل الخامس والعشرون*​​  * الفصل السادس والعشرون*​​  * الفصل السابع والعشرون*​​  * الفصل الثامن والعشرون*​​  *  الكتاب كاملاً*​​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2013)

*مع
القادم بأذن يسوع
الأسبوع الخامس من الصوم الكبير - المخلع*

* 
**






كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2013)

*الأسبوع الخامس من الصوم الكبير - المخلع
سيبدأ 
14 أبريل
*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2013)

* تأملات في الأسبوع الخامس من الصوم الكبير - المخلع



تحذير من اليأس في الطريق . لا يأس ولا فشل بعد في المسيح... فالمخلع قام وحمل سريره بعد 38 سنة مرضًا، بعد 38 سنة شللًا، 38 سنة خطية، 38 سنة ضائعة.

إن ربنا يسوع لا يحسب السنين بل عندما نعرفه يجدد مثل النسر شبابنًا. نحن نقول احسبنا مع أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشر. إن الحياة في المسيح هي جديدة كل يوم.

والمشاكل الخطيرة والضيقات تسبب لنا في المسيح انطلاقة جبارة. إن الأنبا بولس البسيط ابتدأ بعد 60 سنة- بعد خناقة مع زوجته الشابة الخائنة. وذهب إلى القديس أنطونيوس الكبير، ووصل إلى درجته العالية في الصوم والصلاة... بعد 65 سنة!


ليس في المسيحية شيخوخة ولا يأس، بل أمل متجدد... هذا هو دستور سيرنا في رحلة الصوم، أمل وحياة جديدة في المسيح، وفرح وشجاعة وعدم يأس... وانطلاقات روحية ونمو مستمر... إنها رحلة لا تعرف التوقف أبدًا.

بيت حسدا والمعمودية

إنجيل الأحد الخامس يتحدث عن بيت حسدا التي ترمز للمعمودية (يو 5). فنحن جمهور المسيحيين كنا بجوارها مرضى وعرج وعمى... مرضى بكل مرض روحي. والملاك الذي يحرك الماء هو إشارة للروح القدس الذي يحل على ماء المعمودية.

هذا هو نصيبنا في المسيح إن الذين نالوا المعمودية لهم رجاء في الآب لا ينتهي حتى ولو كان لهم 38 سنة في المرض.

إن تدريب هذا الأسبوع هو الرجاء وعدم اليأس، فالمعمودية أعطتنا نعمة البنوة – والبنين لا يخيب رجاهم في محبة الآب.

يبدأ هذا الأسبوع بأحد السامرية (أحد النصف)، وينتهي هذا الأسبوع بأحد المخلع.

ويقسم المفسرون سفر إشعياء إلى قسمين: الأول ينتهي بالإصحاح 39 بهزيمة سنحاريب ملك الآشوريين. والثاني من الإصحاح 40 إلى آخر السفر (إش 66) وهو قسم مملوء بالتعزيات للسائرين في الطريق مع لله، ومملوء بالنبوات عن السيد المسيح من ميلاده وصلبه وقيامته وعن يوم الخمسين وميلاد الكنيسة الجديدة.

ولقد ألهم الروح القدس آباء الكنيسة أن تبدأ قراءات هذا الأسبوع من يوم الثلاثاء بعد أحد النصف من أول الإصحاح و ينتهي سفر إشعياء (الإصحاح 66) يوم جمعة ختام الصوم.

قراءات يوم الاثنين:

تقرأ الكنيسة عن حرب الآشوريين وهزيمتهم (إش 37: 32) وهي تشجيع للمجاهدين في طريق الصوم أن عدوهم الروحي مهما كان جبروته ومهما كانت تعييراته وحربه النفسية إلاَّ أن إشعياء يؤكد لحزقيا الملك أن لا يخف وأن الهزيمة أكيدة لجيش إبليس (سنحاريب) الذي قتل منه 185 ألف جندي مرة واحدة ونجا جيش الله. هذه هي تعزية الله لنا في منتصف رحلة الصوم مع إشعياء النبي.

وتقرأ الكنيسة في نفس اليوم من إشعياء (38: 1- 6). عن شفاء حزقيا الملك وزيادة عمره 15 سنة. وهذا بلا شك إشارة إلى المخلع الذي سينتهي الأسبوع به، أن يسوع وهبه عمر ا جديدا ً وقال له لا تعد تخطئ لئلا يكون لك أشر.

وما هي خطية حزقيا الملك ؟ إن حزقيا الملك بعد انتصاراته على سنحاريب، جاء إليه الملوك ليهنئوه... فجاء إليه ملك بابل فكشف حزقيا الملك أسراره الداخلية للعدو.


إن جهادنا الروحي في الصوم الأربعيني ينبغي أن يكون في الخفاء ، كما أوصانا ربنا في الأسبوع الأول عن الصدقة والصلاة والصوم... كلها في الخفاء وكما علمنا إشعياء في الإصحاح الرابع أن لكل مجد غطاء (إش 4: 5). وأخيرا ً بكى حزقيا. فشفاه الله وكأنه يقول له لا تعد تخطئ لئلا يكون لك أش ر كما قال للمخلع.

الله بذاته سائر معنا في الرحلة: (نبوات الثلاثاء- الجمعة)

وهي تبدأ من إشعياء 40 إلى إشعياء 43.

الثلاثاء : 40: 1- 8، الأربعاء : 41: 4- 14، الخميس : 42: 5- 16، والجمعة : 43: 1-9.

وكلها تدور حول تعزيات الله وتأكيد ه لنا أنه بذاته سائر معنا في الطريق، وأنه يبارك جهادنا، وأنه الراعي الصالح لقطيع الصائمين في الرحلة، أنه سيجعلنا بركة للآخرين السالكين في الظلمة، وأنه سيسير معنا إلى نهاية الرحلة حتى في وسط النار لكي لا تؤذينا.

وأترك لك أيها القارئ العزيز أن تتأمل بمهل في كل هذه الأمور فهي كلها مواعيد أكيدة أعطاها لك إلهك السائر معك في رحلة الكنيسة كلها في هذا الصوم. إنك لو تأملت في هذه التعزيات وثبتها في قلبك أو كما يقول الله لك في إشعياء "فمكنه بمسامير حتى لا يتقلقل". فبكل تأكيد ستصل إلى نهاية الرحلة مع الله الذي سيجتاز بك النار وغمر المياه. وإليك القليل من هذه الآيات:

•  " نادوها بأن جهادها قد كمل إن إثمها قد عفي عنه " (40: 1)، هذه أجمل تعزية للصائم في الرحلة وهي أن الرب يكمل جهاد. ويعفي عنه إثمه.   

•  الله هو راعى الرحلة : "كراع يرعى قطيعه بذراعه يجمع الحملان وفي حضنه يحملها ويقود المرضعات" (40: 11)... هذا هو إلهنا الذي حمل الخروف الضال على منكبيه، وهو الذي حضن الابن الضال ، وهو الذي يقودنا في موكب معرفته ونصرته عالما ً بضعفنا أننا في مستوى الرضعان اللائي يعطلن المرضعات عن السير فيحمل الرضعان على كتفه ليعطى الفرصة للمرضعات للسير في الرحلة... إنها رحلة ما أجملها في رعاية الذي بذل نفسه عن الخراف.

•  الثبات في السير في الطريق : إشعياء يؤكد أن الله يثبت سيرنا. لا يكفيه اللحام على السندان بل يُمكنَّه بالمسامير حتى لا يتقلقل (41: 7). ربنا أوصانا أن نثبت فيه قائلًا: "أثبتوا فيَّ". هل رأيت تعبيرا ً أجمل من ذلك الذي ذكره إشعياء عن اللحام والتثبيت بالمسامير... ما أحوج السائر في الطريق أن لا ينظر للوراء ولا يهتم بأباطيل العالم المعطلة ولا يضطرب من تجربة العدو، ولا يخاف من الغد. بل يتأكد أنه ثابت بمسامير في الطريق ويقول مع المرتل: "توسع خطواتي فلم تتقلقل عقباي" (مز 18: 36). ما أجمل أن يثبت المخلع في المسيح ولا يعود يخطئ لئلا يكون له أشر.

•  الله بذاته سائر معنا طول الرحلة : هذا إيمان الكنيسة أن السيد المسيح صام عنا ومعنا أربعين يوما ً وأربعين ليلة، هو رئيس إيماننا ومكمله الذي يضيف صومه على صومنا فيجعله كاملًا مع أن صومنا ناقصا ً دائما ً.

"لا تخف لأني معك لا تتلفت لأني إلهك".

"قد أيدتك وأعنتك بيمين برى" (إش 41: 10).

"لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف أنا أعينك" (41: 13)...

لا تخف لأني فديتك. دعوتك باسمك أنت لي. إذا اجتزت في المياه فأنا معك وفي الأنهار فلا تغمرك. إذا مشيت في النار فلا تلذع واللهيب لا يحرقك لأني أنا الرب إلهك مخلصك" (43: 1- 3).

•  "وأجعلك... نور للأمم ... وتخرج من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة" (42: 6، 7).

"وأسير العمى في طريق لم يعرفوها في مسالك لم يدروها أمشيهم".

"أجعل الظلمة أمامهم نورا ً والموجات مستقيمة" (42: 16).

هذه النبوات تشير للسيد المسيح رب المجد، وهي تشير إلى حال الكنيسة أو النفس التائبة المجاهدة في طريق الصوم. إنها تصير ونورا للعالم في وسط الظلمة وتجذب الآخرين للسير في طريق النور. ​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2013)

*المخلع مريض بيت حسدا للمتنيح الأنبا بيمن

[YOUTUBE]uI6prAGAL50[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QmYrsoiX1Xc[/YOUTUBE]​*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2013)

*المخلع 

[YOUTUBE]6psOmiQJPWE[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)

*رجل الصبر

الرجل المخلع، في انجيل اليوم، يستحق الإحترام لأنه عانى 38 سنة من مرضه بدون أن توجد يد تقدم له المساعدة ورغم ذلك تابع كل هذه الفترة منتظراً من يساعده. عانى كل هذه السنوات من مرضٍ جسدي لا يستطيع تحمله الكثيرون، ولكنه ظل آملاً أن أحد ما سيساعده بأن يرميه في الماء عندما يحركه الملاك. حافظ صبره الحقيقي على إيمانه بالله وطرد التعاسة والخوف. هذا الحزن أو الضيق، بالنسبة لبولس الرسول، ينشئ صبراً والصبر التجربة والتجربة الرجاء "عالمين ان الضيق ينشئ صبرا والصبر تزكية والتزكية رجاء" (رو3:5-4).

الرجل المخلع كان وحيداً مهمولاً بين الكثير من المرضى والأصحاء لم يلتفت إليه أحد، جاء المسيح وسأله: "أتريد ان تبرأ"، لسؤال المسيح هدف وهو إظهار صبر الرجل الكبير الذي توضّح من جوابه السلامي الحزين المستسلم لواقعه والمتأمل أن يوماً ما بعد 38 سنة سيجد هذا الشخص: "اجابه المريض يا سيد ليس لي انسان يلقيني في البركة متى تحرك الماء بل بينما انا آت ينزل قدامي آخر" بهذا الجواب يعترف هذا الرجل، بطريقة هادئة، بحزنه. بسبب هذا الصبر العظيم نال الشفاء لا من الملاك بل من السيد المسيح ذاته.

اعتدنا، نحن البشر، أن نكرّم الأبطال والشجعان في المعارك والحروب ولكن هناك بطل آخر هو بطل الصبر، وهي عبارة تدّل على إيمان كبير. كم هو رائع هذا الإنسان الذي يدخل معركة الصبر ويتحمل خلالها كل الحزن، هذا البطل نجده في كل إنسان مريض أو يعاني من مشكلة صحية أو جسدية يصبر على الحزن والألم. أُناس الألم بقوة الإيمان ينتصرون على الحزن، والصبر هو أحلى فن في الحياة.

الحياة ليست كلُها فرح وضحك، المسيحي يرى الحياة بعين واسعة وواقعية. الحياة هي بحر فيه الكثير من الأمواج، كلُنا نفرح ونحزن، رغم أن البعض بسبب مرض ما أو عدم توفيق أو صعوبات الحياة أو هوى يتعبون فيغرقون بسبب أمواج هذه الحياة، لكن المسيحي لديه الشجاعة والإيمان والصبر التي تُبعد الخوف والتعاسة وتجلب الرجاء بأن الله يخفي شيء أفضل، أم الذين يملكون روح العالم يقودون مركبة حياتهم بدون مقود فتتقاذفهم أمواج الحياة وتضرب بهم يميناً ويساراً فيغرقون بسرعة.

لهذا وأكثر نسمي الصبر فن الحياة العظيم، الإنسان المسيحي يحيا حياة سلامية مليئة بالإيمان بالله، يقبل الحسنات والسيئات بكل فرح ويستمر بالحياة رغم الصعوبات، ومعلم هذا الفن هو مخلع إنجيل اليوم بقي لمدة 38 سنة في مرضه وتعبه، يصل إلى البوابة ولكن لا ينال الشفاء ومع ذلك يحاول كل سنة ولا ييأس، فكان بهدوء تنزل دموعه حزناً وألماً مع ذلك يصبر للسنة التالية، فلنعتبره معلماً لنا في تحمل صعوبات الحياة وتجاربها صابرين ومترجّين أن الله يخفي لنا الأفضل.*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GS4f1yi9ZV4[/YOUTUBE]

*يسوع يبرئ مريض بيت حسدا*


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة 30 سنة و 8 أعوام عن المخلع 

[YOUTUBE]0IVGf4eP0bA[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6psOmiQJPWE&NR[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2013)

*بيت حِسْدَا






    اسم آرامي معناه "بيت الرحمة" يوجد في أورشليم ثلاث برك يرّجح أن واحدة منها هي بركة حسدا. أمات الأولى فهي بركة إسرائيل على ما يقول التقليديون، وأما الثانية فهي عين أم الدرج. أما الثالثة فهي بركة قديمة فيها خمسة أروقة وهي بقرب كنيسة القديسة حنة (آن) في أورشليم، وقد اكتشفت في سنة 1888 م. وذهب أكثر المدققين إلى أنها موضع المعجزة التي صنعها يسوع (يو 5: 2-9) وقد اشتهرت بركة بيت حسدا بما كان لها من الخواص الطبيّة التي كانت تشفي كل إنسان من أي مرض اعتراه. فكان أصحاب الأمراض والأسقام يقصدونها من كل جهة ليحصلوا على الشفاء من أمراضهم. وكانوا، جميعهم يقيمون في أروقة مبنية حول البركة ينتظرون تحريك الماء. وقد اختلفت الآراء في التعليل عن مسّبب هذه القوّة الشافية في مياه تلك البركة. والرأي المشهور في ذلك هو إما أن تكون تلك القوة ناتجة عن سبب طبيعي أو مكتسبة من مواد مطروحة في تلك المياه. وظنّ آخرون أن القوة الشافية نتجت من سكب دم الذبيحة فيها. وغيرهم ظن أنه من نبع مالح في قعر البركة كان يهيج أحيانًا ويسكن أحيانًا أخرى. وظنّ أحد المؤلفين أن كل ما نسب إليها من المنافع الطبية ناتج عن تصوّر فقط لا حقيقة له. وظن غيرهم أن هذه القوة الشافية كانت ناتجة عن أعجوبة. وأن تحريك الماء كان علامة للمرضى والمسقومين ليلقوا أنفسهم فيها في الوقت المعّين.

*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2013)

* تأملات في الأسبوع السادس من الصوم الكبير - التناصير

 يبدأ فى 21 أبريل - 13 برموده 


رؤية الله هو هدف الرحلة (المولود أعمى). هذا الأعمى كان محرومًا من رؤية الأشياء المادية... والآن أصبح له بصيرة يرى بها المسيح الذي انطمست عيون الفريسيين عن رؤيته. في نهاية الصوم- الكنيسة تطالبنا بالرؤيا الروحية لله. الصوم ساعد على تنقية القلب. وأتقياء القلب يعاينون الله . هذه هي ثمار الصوم المقدس، تبدأ عيون قلوبنا الروحية ترى الله، وترى إرادته في أحكامه وكل أعماله من حولنا، وعندئذ نثبت نظرنا في المسيح ونسجد له كما فعل المولود أعمى.


الأحد الأخير من الصوم هو أحد التناصير الذي يرمز لها المولود أعمى (يو 9).

أ- " كنت أعمى والآن أبصر "، هذا هو اختبارنا الدائم كأبناء للآب السماوي. لقد كنا عميان فأنار بصيرتنا وكشف عن أعيننا فأبصرنا عجائب من شريعته، وأرانا ما اشتهي الأنبياء أن يروه، وفتح بصيرتنا لنفهم الكتب...

ب- والمعمودية تعنى الاغتسال (في بركة سلوام) لكي نصير أبناء أطهـار، والتوبة هي استمرار للاغتسال لكي نبصر جيدًا، فالتوبة هي استمرار للمعمودية- وهي الوسيلة التي بها نبصر المسيح جيدًا طوال حياتنا. فالتوبة المستمرة تغسل القلب وتجدد الذهن وتحفظ النفس منسحقة في طاعة الآب، وتكشف لها كل بركات وأسرار الآب السماوي.

هذا الأسبوع ينتهي بأحد التناصير (أحد المولود أعمى). وق د كانت الكنيسة الأولى تقوم بعماد الموعوظين يوم أحد التناصير على اعتبار أن الشخص الذي نال سر العماد هو كالمولود أعمى الذي أبصر ولسان حاله يقول كنت أعمى والآن أبصر.

وتدور نبوات الاثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء من إشعياء حول نقطتين هامتين:

الأولى : أن المعمودية هي وسيلة تفتيح الأعين غفران الخطايا.

والثانية : أن الشهادة بقوة هي عمل الذي أبصر بعد أن كان أعمى.

وهذا ما نراه واضحًا في حديث المولود أعمى مع رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة وشهادته للسيد المسيح بقوة حتى إنتهى الأمر بطرده من المجمع.

يوم الاثنين:

أولًا : الشهادة : "أنتم شهودي يقول الرب... أنا أنا الرب وليس غيري مخلص" (43: 10، 11). "أنا أخبرت وخلصت وأعلمت وليس بينكم غريب وأنتم شهودي... أنا هو ولا منقذ من يدي أفعل ومن يرد" (43: 12، 13).

فواضح أن الشهادة هي بخلاص الرب الذي فتح عيني الأعمى. وهذه الشهادة ليست للغرباء (وليس بينكم غريب). ويكرر قوله أنا أنا الرب وليس غير مخلص، فلا خلاص بدون دم المسيح والفداء. وتكرار كلمة شهودي تجعل الشهادة عمل ضروري للمسيحي حتى الاستشهاد.

ثانيا : المعمودية : "لأني جعلت في البرية ماء، أنهارا ً في القفر لأسقى شعبي مختاري. هذا الشعب جبلته لنفسي يحدث بتسبحتي" (43: 20).

"أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا أذكرها" (43: 25).

    أ- فالمعمودية : هي ما يتفجر في البرية. في وسط ظلمة برية العالم جاء السيد المسيح يق ول:

    "إن لم تولدوا من الماء والروح لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات"، المعمودية هي ولادة روحية ، ولادة من الظلمة إلى النور، ومن الموت إلى الحياة، ومن البرية القفرة إلى مياه متفجرة.

    ب - بالمعمودية هي بنوة لله وملكية له وليست للغرباء. بها نصير شعبه وأولاده الذين نعرف كيف نسبحه "هذا الشعب جبلته لنفسي يخبر بتسبحتي" (43: 21).

    ج- والمعمودية هي غفران للخطية "أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا أذكرها" (43: 25).

يوم الثلاثاء (أش 44 : 1-8) :
أولًا: المعمودية :

    أ- شعب مختار (أولاد الله) " إ سمع يا يعقوب عبدي وإسرائيل الذي اخترته" (44: 1)

    ب- مياه المعمودية "لأني أسكب ماء على العطشان وسيولا على اليابسة" (44: 3)، "فينبتون بين العشب مثل الصفصاف على مجارى المياه " (44: 4).

    فالمعمودية هي مياه تروى الكنيسة و سيولا وسط أرض العالم اليابسة (هي ولادة من فوق والعالم ولادة من أسفل...) هي اغتسال في بركه سلوام. إن بركة سلوام هي من أقوى الرموز عن المعمودية، كما أن المولود أعمى هو أقوى الأمثلة عن الاستنارة الروحية بالمعمودية، لأنه بعد أن تفتحت عيناه أبصر السيد المسيح وسجد له، أما الكتبة وكهنة الشعب كانت لهم عيون تبصر كل شيء في العالم إلاَّ الذي جاء ليفديها ويخلصها لأنهم لم يجتازوا سر بركة سلوام. المعمودية هي نمو للنفوس المؤمنة وسط عشب العالم مثل الصفصاف على مجارى مياه المعمودية.

ثانيا: الشهادة:

يكرر مرة أخرى قائلًا: " فأنتم شهودي هل يوجد إله غيري" (44: 8).

وهنا بعد الحديث عن المعمودية يلزمنا إشعياء أن نشهد للمسيح أن ليس إله غيره- إشعياء الذي قال هاأنذا فأرسلني لأشهد لك.   

أليست هذه هي اختبارات المولود أعمى بعد أن نال سر الاستنارة الروحية (المعمودية) أن صار شاهدا ً للسيد المسيح!

يوم الأربعاء (إش 44: 1-28) :

يتحدث فيها بوضوح عن الكنيسة وبنائها مبتدئا ً بالمعمودية لاقتناء شعب مفدى لا ينسى من الله ومغفورة له خطاياه :

"يا إسرائيل فإنك أنت عبدي... عبد لي أنت...".

"يا إسرائيل لا تنس منى...".

"قد محوت كغيم ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك...".

"لأن الرب قد فدى إسرائيل...".

"والقائل لأورشليم ستعمر ولمدن يهوذا ستبنين وخربها أقيم".

كل هذه النبوات مشجعة للسائر في طريق الصوم الذي نال سر المعمودية أنه في ملكية الله، لا ينسى منه، ممحوة ذنوبه مفدى بدمه ستعمر حياته وتبنى من خرابها وبالتالي تعمر الكنيسة كلها. هذه باختصار قصة الو لا د ة الجديدة، وقصة المولود أعمى الذي طرد من الهيكل فأخذه يسوع إليه وأدخله حظيرته (يو 10).

نبوات الخميس والجمعة (إش 45: 1-17)

كلها تتحدث عن خلاص الكنيسة، وهو موضوع خطير جدا ً، لأن الخلاص سوف لا يحدث بأحد من أولاد الكنيسة بل بعدو الكنيسة الذي سيحول الله قلبه حتى انه سيدعوه:

كورش راعى (إش 44: 28).

و مسيحه كورش (إش 45: 1)

فالكنيسة بالتأكيد هي في رعاية الله لأنها عروسه، وهو قادر على خلاصها بوسيلة لا تتوقعها أبدا ً - وليس علينا أن نقترح على الله طريقة الخلاص كما نفكر كثيرا ً بأفكارنا الضيقة، بل علينا فقط أن نصلى ونصوم ونسلم حياتنا لله ونتوقع خلاص الله بسكوت وبإيمان.

•  أليس هذا هو طريق الخلاص بالإيمان بالمعمودية وفاعلية دم الصليب فيها، لقد كان الصليب عارا ً فأصبح لنا خلاصا ً . وماء المعمودية بعد الصلاة أصبح له حق الولادة من الله.

•  لقد صدر الخلاص لشعب الله بواسطة كورش الراعي المعين من الله والمدعو مسيح الرب.

•  "وكورش يبنى مدينتي ويطلق سبي لا بثمن ولا بهدية" (إش 45: 13). وهذا ما حدث لنا أننا نلنا البنوة، وتفتيح الأعين، والاستنارة الروحية بلا ثمن ولا بهدية بل مجانا ً بدم المسيح بالمعمودية.

•  "وخلاص الرب خلاصا ً أبديا ً ... إلى دهر الدهور" (45: 17). إن بنوتنا لله بالمعمودية أبدية لا يمكن الرجوع فيها، لذلك فالمعمودية لا تعاد ل لإنسان الذي يجحد الله ثم يتوب ويرجع كالابن الضال. إننا نولد من أبوين جسديين نأخذ منهما جسد ترابي لذلك فعمرنا الأرضي له نهاية، أما الولادة من الله بالمعمودية فهي أبدية إلى دهر الدهور لأنها ولادة من الله الأزلي الأبدي.  

الإله المحتجب:

"حقًا أنت إله محتجب يا إله إسرائيل المخلص" (45: 15). فإلهنا العظيم- ضابط الكل- الإله المخلص- الذي لا ينسي أولاده- مصدر النور وخالق الظلمة- صانع السلام وخالق الشر- أنا الرب صانع هذه كلها- لكي يعلموا من مشرق الشمس إلى مغربها أن ليس غيري أنا الرب وليس آخر (45: 5- 7). هذا الإله العظيم للأسف محتجب لا يراه إلاَّ أولاده لأنه هو الذي يعلن ذاته لهم "أراكم فتفرح قلوبكم" (يو 16: 22). هو الذي أعلن ذاته للمولود أعمى، وهو الذي لم يره الكتبة والكهنة والأشرار من اليهود. هو إله محتجب يظن الأشرار أنهم يقدرون على ال ا ضرار بالكنيسة كما حدث أيام استير، وكما حدث في تاريخنا عشرون قرنًا. إنه محتجب ولكنه منظور لأولاده ومخلصهم العجيب "أبشركم بفرح عظيم... إنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو 2: 11).  
​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9MPLkhwcqHY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7lW6RFRWL-I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4hnMsty3L2U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kintrfKBFEI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2013)

* تأملات في الأسبوع السابع من الصوم الكبير - الشعانين



الدخول في شركة الآم ربنا وقيامته. وهذا هو نهاية الرحلة، رحلة الصوم توصلنا إلى رحلة جديدة أكثر تركيزًا في مشاركة الرب يسوع في آلامه وقوة قيامته. هذه الرحلة تبدأ من أورشليم إلى الجلجثة.

خاتمة: لقد كان القصد الإلهي من تجسد ربنا أن يغير طبيعتي ويشاركني طبيعته الإلهية فأعمل أعماله: تواضعه - محبته - تسامحه - غفرانه - بذله... حتى أصير مثل المسيح تمامًا، وهذا هو موضوع جهاد الكنيسة طول الصوم. الكنيسة تكلمنا دائمًا عن المحبة، وعدم الإدانة، والتسامح، والصوم والصلاة، وقبول التجربة بقلب مفتوح لله، وتكلمنا عن المياه الحية التي تشبع النفس... حتى نصل في النهاية إلى رؤية الله ثم مشاركته التي هي إتمام قصد الله فينا.

وأخيرًا سيأتي العيد... فمن صام صومًا مقبولًا ودخل في آلام ربنا سيعيَّد عيدًا روحيًا ويتمتع ببهجة قيامة الرب. بينما تك ون خسارة عظيمة للنفس التي ضيعت الصوم في الكسل والفتور. الذين صاموا صومًا مقبولًا ستتغير حياتهم إلى شكل المسيح القائم من بين الأموات، ويقولون بفرح نحن قد قمنا مع المسيح... قمنا من ضعفنا... قمنا مع المسيح بقوة عظيمة آمين.


ملكوت ابن محبته: 
يبدأ هذا الأسبوع بدخول المسيح ليملك على أورشليم راكبًا أتانًا وجحش ابن أتان- وينتهي بأن يملك عل خشبة في الجلجثة ويجذب إليه الجميع- جميع الأبناء- ليملكوا معه في ملكوت أبيه...

    "ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم وإبن الإنسان يسلّم إلى رؤساء الكهنة" (مر 10: 33).

    "ينبغي أن إ بن الإنسان يتألم كثيرًا" (مر 8: 31).

    "وأ ن ا إن ارتفعت أجذب إلىَّ الجميع" (يو 12: 32).

    "هذه هي ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة" (لو 22: 53).

    "قد أكمل" (يو 19: 30)

    "في يديك أستودع روحي" (لو 23: 46).

أسبوع الطيب :

إن أحداث الأسبوع الأخير مشحونة بمشاعر حب الله لنا إلى المنتهى، ومشحونة بعواطف آلام نفسه الحزينة حتى الموت... هذه اللانهائيات في عاطف الرب نحو الإنسان عجز الكلام عن التعبير عنها. لذلك بدأ الوحي الإلهي بإبدال لغة الكلام بلغة الطيب ...

الطيب يفوح وينتشر بسرعة ويحمل معه نشوة رقيقة هي أدق ما يعبر عن حب الله اللامتناهي من نحونا في وسط شدة آلامه.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت.

فسكب الطيب عمل مقابل للبذل، والبذل هو سكب للنفس، وعندما تنسكب النفس يفح منها طيب عطر. هكذا صنع الرب في هذا الأسبوع ففاحت رائحة ذبيحته في المسكونة كلها... إذًا من فوق الصليب بذل ابنه الحبيب... وهذا صنع الشهداء ففاحت منهم رائحة يسوع الزكية... واليوم علينا أن نصنع شيئًا... نسكب ونبذل...

لقد سكب الرب ذاته... وكسر جسده وأعطاه لتلاميذه ولنا!!!

وسكب ذاته... فوضع نفسه عند أرجل تلاميذه ليغسلها!!!

وسكب حبه... حتى مع الخائن أعطاه اللقمة!!!

وعلى الصليب سكب ذاته من أجل الذين عروه، وطعنوه، وبصقوا في وجهه، وجلدوه... من أجلهم مات ومن أجلهم طلب الغفران.


عشية أحد الشعانين :

في يوم السبت- كقول الإنجيل: "قبل الفصح بستة أيام" (يو 12: 1- 3)... سكبت مريم الطيب على قدمي الرب. ويتكرر هذا الحادث في بيت عنيا "وكان الفصح وأيام الفطير بعد يومين... وفيما هو في بيت عنيا في بيت سمعان الأبرص... " (مر 14: 1- 5).

من هنا نرى أن الترتيب الإلهي أن يتكرر سكب الطيب في بداية رحلة الجلجثة... وفي منتصف الطريق... وأن يكرز بهذا العمل مع الكرازة بالإنجيل. لكي ما تعطر هذه الخدمة المسكونة كلها، وتعلمنا في عبادتنا الروحية دروسًا خالدة...
القصد الإلهي من الرحلة

بكل تأكيد إن قصد الله من تجسده وحياته على الأرض ودخوله أورشليم وصلبه هو أن يحررنا من عدونا إبليس ، ثم يملك على قلبنا فندخل في ملكوته ونتمتع بالحياة معه- نصير أولاده- أولاد الملك. هذا هو موضوع رحلتنا من دخوله أورشليم ملكًا وديعًا على جحش- إلى ارتفاعه على الصليب ليملك على خشبة" (مز 95: 10- الأجبية)، ويجذب إليه الجميع.


أحـد الشعانين

عندما دخل ربنا... استقبلوه كملك بالسعف وفرشوا الثياب، وهتفوا أوصنا لملك إسرائيل ... فالرب دخل المدينة ليملك... وهذا المُلك ليس أمرًا سهلًا لان:

1- العدو شرس.

2- العدو إمكانياته مادية ومُلك المسيح روحي.

3- المعركة على أرض العدو "رئيس هذا العالم".

4- العدو ملكه منظور ومُلك المسيح غير منظور... لكنه حقيقي. "لأن الأمور التي ترى وقتية أما التي لا ترى فأبدية ". وعندما نتأمل في حياة الرب كلها على الأرض نراه ملكًا في كل مراحل تجسده.
*


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Rqo7Kmyf4SM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Kb1QZBqDKFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BdcUf8A_eJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NEod7qev0-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------

